# Sharpy, back in the game



## Sharpy76

****UPDATED PROGRESS PICTURES ALL IN FIRST POST BELOW*** *
​
Hi all.

I could really do with some advice on where to go next.

I've recently just got back into training after a long lay off for nearly 3yrs. There was no real reason why i stopped, i just did, i don't even know why tbh. During my time away i ballooned up to 17st and did zero exercise. But then my granddad (god bless him) passed away at the end of March and my nan said my would've wanted me to carry his coffin. That was the kick up the a$$ i needed to get my fat a$$ back into shape as i couldn't see the old boy out looking like a sack of sh!t so hit the cardio hard and sorted my diet out.

For the first month all i did was cardio (at least 1hr a day) and lost about a stone and a half. I then got back in the gym and i've lost almost the same again, so thats nearly 3 stone since the beginning of April!

I'm no stranger to AAS. I've done numerous courses in my time but i have done injectables for more than 6yrs. For the last couple of years before i stopped, i only ever did winstrol tabs and clens, and that's it!

I feel like my old self now and i'm ready to start a course, not just orals though&#8230;&#8230;injectables too!!

I've done a ECA cycle for 3wks and seemed to get some good results although with my cardio and diet being clean, it's was probably a combination of everything that yielded good results tbh.

*DIET:*

A typical day of my diet is as follows:

Meal 1: 100g oats made with 500ml water, 2 scoops of MyProtein Whey Isolate

Meal 2: (Post workout) 2 scoops MyProtein Whey Isolate, banana or apple.

Meal 3: 8 egg whites, 3 whole eggs scrambled

Meal 4: 1 can of tuna in spring water with lettuce, cucumber and tomato and a splash of lemon or vinegar.

Meal 5: 250g chicken breast (with 20g nandos sauce), 100g broccoli

Meal 6: Usually either meal 3 or meal 5 repeated.

My body has got used to the low carbs and i can function pretty well on just what i'm having. Now and again i might have some oats in the afternoon or maybe some sweet potato, but that is rare tbh.

Snacks: 30g cashew nuts, 30g peanut butter on wholegrain rice cakes. *Snacks are only eaten occasionally if i'm feeling particularly peckish.

Cheat meal on Sunday consists of either Dominos or Sunday roast with a sticky toffee pudding and ice cream.

*TRAINING:*

Monday: Chest

Tuesday: Biceps/Triceps

Wednesday: Legs

Thursday: Shoulders

Friday: Back

*STATS:*

Age: 35

Weight: 14stone

Height: 6ft

Bodyfat: ???? No idea, 20% maybe? You tell me!

I do fasted cardio every morning for anything between 90mins and 2hrs. I keep my BPM steady state at 125 which is 65% for my age. I never used to do cardio, NEVER&#8230;..and now i love it. I can't imagine not doing it tbh, never thought i'd say that!

I've worked my socks off the last 3 months trying to get myself back into some sort of respectable shape. I now feel great and i'm ready to put some juice in the goose!! 

My aim is to get my body fat into single digits (or thereabouts) and put on some solid lean gains. Would that be achievable with the above diet and right cycle? Onerip, masteron, test prop etc etc have all been mentioned but my head is all over the place and i can't decide what to do.

This where i need as much help and advice as i can get please.

Here are some pics my missus took last night (Saturday 8th July). Don't laugh at the ridiculous poses and stupid face pulling, it was hard to keep a straight face with the missus saying "C'mon on then, TENSE"! Lol

If you've got to this point and you've not fallen asleep or bored to tears, i thank you and please feel free to offer any advice and/or critique. Much appreciated

___________________________________

*WEEK 3 PROGRESS PICS (14st 7lbs)*

So here we go again, it's the start of week 3 (out of 12wks).........

View attachment 90708
View attachment 90709
View attachment 90710
View attachment 90711
View attachment 90712
View attachment 90713
View attachment 90714


And something for you all to laugh at.........................my legs:lol:

View attachment 90715
View attachment 90716
View attachment 90717


Here's a side by side with a picture from 2 weeks ago. Can definitely notice the pump i've been on since taking the winnys! Even the primani jim jams have improved

View attachment 90707


___________________________________

*WEEK 6 PROGRESS PICS (15st 7lbs)*

View attachment 93506
View attachment 93507
View attachment 93508
View attachment 93509
View attachment 93510
View attachment 93511
View attachment 93512


And a couple of side by side comparison shots from the last lot...

View attachment 93513
View attachment 93514


And one from the very first lot of pics in the first post...

View attachment 93515


*WEEK 9 PROGRESS PIC*



*WEEK 11 PROGRESS PICS*



Side by side comparison shots from when i started the journal



____________________

And the attachments are the starting pics.....


----------



## ItsaSecret

dude you're too modest.. you're closer to 10% bf than 20 thats for damn sure lol


----------



## BBaddict

looking good for nearly 3 years off bro!


----------



## Milky

Mate you look fu*king great, you should be giving the advice not asking for it !


----------



## yannyboy

You've held onto alot of muscle mass for a long lay off and you are about 12% I reckon

This could be an interesting journal to follow!


----------



## Milky

Re a course of gear.

I am currently doing

600 mg's Test 400

600 mg's Tren Enathate

300 mg's Mast enathate.

Once a week and l am not bloating and feeling strenght benefits so far.

Using Burr labs.


----------



## Sharpy76

Thanks fellas i really do appreciate the feedback. It took a hell of alot for me to push the "Submit Thread" button but i'm glad i did

And Yannyboy, 12%? You sir are getting repped, you've just made my day lol.

Milky, you're getting some great results so far on your cycle so it defo something for me to think about. The last time i did any test was probably 6/7yrs ago (the last injectables i did) and it does seem to bloat me out. At one point i was 17st, everyone said i looked great but without my clothes on i was as smooth as f**k and it i didn't like it. I never really did a proper cycle, i would always cut it short, be out drinking, eating sh!t etc etc Looking back i was really abusing roids and a complete fool. I'm older and wiser now, and my diet is by far the best its ever been, and introducing cardio into my life has been a real life changer, i find it so therapeutic first thing in the morning, it really sets me up for the day as stupid as that sounds lol.

I love that hard, solid, vascular look, something i've never done. But i'm determined to achieve that goal.

I'm all settled down with the wife and kids, mortgaged up to eyeballs and going out ****ing it up is a thing of the past for me now. I'm going to throw everything i've got at this and get to where i want to be physically.

I'm looking at putting an order in with my source sometime this week, looking to start in the next couple of weeks probably.

I'll defo do journal as i reckon that'll help me on my way.

Now i need to make a decision on what to go for.........


----------



## Sharpy76

Talking to my source and he seems to rate Lixus's stuff but I've read on here that they closed over a year ago and to steer clear.

Can anyone confirm if Lixus is no go?


----------



## Milky

Re the bloat mate.

I am currently taking 3000 mg's of Vit C and a Arimidex every day to combat this, its working well too.


----------



## infernal0988

First of all you look fu*cking amazing , second i agree with Milky you should be giving advice not asking for it cause you look 100% Better then me and alot of other guys on this forum tbh. Would love to see you do a massive cycle of Test/Tren & Mast.


----------



## infernal0988

Sharpy76 said:


> Talking to my source and he seems to rate Lixus's stuff but I've read on here that they closed over a year ago and to steer clear.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if Lixus is no go?


Yep stay away from Lixus they closed down along time ago, ROHM, WildCat , Pro.Chem, Fusion Pharma, Burr , GB. All these mentioned are gtg.


----------



## ditz

I wouldn't mind that sort of physique now!


----------



## Milky

I can also reccomend Burr, my current blend.


----------



## baggsy1436114680

You look great buddy right now, 20% bodyfat lol i would say around 12%


----------



## leeds_01

sharpy fair play for posting pics etc mate

looks to me like u certainly got a good base to go from

be interesting to see your results sub 10% for sure


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> I can also reccomend Burr, my current blend.


If i could get Burr i would get it straight away, but sadly my source does not carry them. Really ashame as iv never read any bad things about them only positive.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Re the bloat mate.
> 
> I am currently taking 3000 mg's of Vit C and a Arimidex every day to combat this, its working well too.


Nice, i'll defo get myself some of that then.

Can i ask how many jabs per week you're currently doing mate?

I'm a big fat pussy when it comes to pinning lol. I'll be getting my friend to pin me at first, then he's going to show the missus how to do it.

I REALLY like the look of your cycle it's just the test thats putting me off slightly. I suppose i'll only bulk up with sh!t weight if i eat sh!t? If my diet stays clean as it is and keep up my cardio, the gains will be good and solid, won't they?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice, i'll defo get myself some of that then.
> 
> Can i ask how many jabs per week you're currently doing mate?
> 
> I'm a big fat pussy when it comes to pinning lol. I'll be getting my friend to pin me at first, then he's going to show the missus how to do it.
> 
> I REALLY like the look of your cycle it's just the test thats putting me off slightly. I suppose i'll only bulk up with sh!t weight if i eat sh!t? If my diet stays clean as it is and keep up my cardio, the gains will be good and solid, won't they?


Once a week mate, thats it, 4.5 mil in one in the glute, doing another today, not had a single issue with it.

Since starting this cycle and eating clean l have actually dropped 2 stone, no real loss of strenght at all and can see more definition even tho l feel " smaller ".

Like l say l believe water retention is a big issue when on a course and l hav only just started to pay attention to this.


----------



## infernal0988

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice, i'll defo get myself some of that then.
> 
> Can i ask how many jabs per week you're currently doing mate?
> 
> I'm a big fat pussy when it comes to pinning lol. I'll be getting my friend to pin me at first, then he's going to show the missus how to do it.
> 
> I REALLY like the look of your cycle it's just the test thats putting me off slightly. I suppose i'll only bulk up with sh!t weight if i eat sh!t? If my diet stays clean as it is and keep up my cardio, the gains will be good and solid, won't they?


100% Correct idk why you even ask that when you know in your own mind that you are 100% Bang on with everything you say :thumb: Honored to have you as a member mate


----------



## Sharpy76

infernal0988 said:


> If i could get Burr i would get it straight away, but sadly my source does not carry them. Really ashame as iv never read any bad things about them only positive.


Lol, i just asked my source and he said the same thing, "can't get Burr mate".

My options seem to be British Dragon, ROHM, Pro Chem, Lixus (no go), Med Tech.

Anybody know anything about British Dragon? Pretty sure i did some of their winnys back in the day and they were good.....


----------



## infernal0988

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, i just asked my source and he said the same thing, "can't get Burr mate".
> 
> My options seem to be British Dragon, ROHM, Pro Chem, Lixus (no go), Med Tech.
> 
> Anybody know anything about British Dragon? Pretty sure i did some of their winnys back in the day and they were good.....


British Dragon the orginal ones closed down years ago and now their are fakers ho carry their name and sell sh!t gear like BD.EU or BD.COM , ROHM is by far the most reputable lab around never failed anyone so get ROHM. Their quality is unmatched as many members on here will tell you.


----------



## Mighty.Panda

You have a very nice body dude as others say you're being way too modest with yourself seriously.

Guess I better slip in the obligatory NO ****


----------



## yannyboy

Definitely start a journal up mate

I'm using alpha pharma gear myself and that seems good as well


----------



## Super_G

Mate, I'm Gordie and I would like to swap bodies


----------



## Sharpy76

infernal0988 said:


> British Dragon the orginal ones closed down years ago and now their are fakers ho carry their name and sell sh!t gear like BD.EU or BD.COM , ROHM is by far the most reputable lab around never failed anyone so get ROHM. Their quality is unmatched as many members on here will tell you.


Another one to avoid then. This roid malarky is hard work lol.

Thanks for the heads up mate.


----------



## infernal0988

Sharpy76 said:


> Another one to avoid then. This roid malarky is hard work lol.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up mate.


Yeah Pro.Chem is not bad either but i would stay away from their blends , their single blends are okey like t400& Test enan 300, Tren enan, Nandrodec all them are gtg as far as iknow. But get ROHM its by far the best UGL out their.


----------



## Milky

SkInHeAd said:


> ive never had any probs with british dragon eu myself, prochems still good, tried rohm tritest and it was absolute sh1t,
> 
> found ZI tren e good too, luck of the draw with ugl mate


I think the thing with Burr is its a new lab and they are out to impress.


----------



## baggsy1436114680

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah Pro.Chem is not bad either but i would stay away from their blends , their single blends are okey like t400& Test enan 300, Tren enan, Nandrodec all them are gtg as far as iknow. But get ROHM its by far the best UGL out their.


Even rohm recently, know a few guys on tritest 400 dont rate it as much and they have used it before aswell, perhaps there quality is beginning to fall, best UGL is alpha pharma atm


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Re a course of gear.
> 
> I am currently doing
> 
> 600 mg's Test 400
> 
> 600 mg's Tren Enathate
> 
> 300 mg's Mast enathate.
> 
> Once a week and l am not bloating and feeling strenght benefits so far.
> 
> Using Burr labs.


Do you reckon i would be able to run this cycle at the same dosages mate?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Do you reckon i would be able to run this cycle at the same dosages mate?


I dont see why not mate, its got everything in there.

Its all trial and error really and the thing is as well its not an expensive experiment.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I dont see why not mate, its got everything in there.
> 
> Its all trial and error really and the thing is as well its not an expensive experiment.


Good stuff!

How long should i run the cycle for? And what sort of pct should i be running?

Sorry for all the questions mate but i'm trying to get my head around it all.


----------



## yannyboy

Milky said:


> I dont see why not mate, its got everything in there.
> 
> Its all trial and error really and the thing is as well its not an expensive experiment.


How you finding the tren Milky, my head was messed up on 700mg a week


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> How long should i run the cycle for? And what sort of pct should i be running?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions mate but i'm trying to get my head around it all.


I think l am running it for 7 weeks and not discussed PCT mate as l will probably cruise due to libido issues and shut down etc.


----------



## Milky

yannyboy said:


> How you finding the tren Milky, my head was messed up on 700mg a week


Few weird dreams, few sweaty nights but hey greatness comes at a price mate and when l stand next to that pool in Turkey it will be all worth while.


----------



## stevep1941

This is you starting off after a lay off! [email protected]!! Hope I look half as good as you at the end of my cycle!


----------



## liam0810

3 years off and you look like that! You sir are a Cnut ha!

I again can recommend Burr, I'll be starting it in 3 weeks and used their prop on my cut. Mates have had the test400 (one said he can't stop w4nking on it), tren (another mate said it was too strong for him!) and my training partner is using their Masteron.

Regarding what course to run, milky's course is pretty much what I'd suggest. Maybe throw in 6-8 weeks of winny at 100mg a day as well or 100mg Anavar


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> 3 years off and you look like that! You sir are a Cnut ha!
> 
> I again can recommend Burr, I'll be starting it in 3 weeks and used their prop on my cut. Mates have had the test400 (one said he can't stop w4nking on it), tren (another mate said it was too strong for him!) and my training partner is using their Masteron.
> 
> Regarding what course to run, milky's course is pretty much what I'd suggest. Maybe throw in 6-8 weeks of winny at 100mg a day as well or 100mg Anavar


Haha cheers mate.

I'll defo be running winny at 100mg, i used to love that stuff even though i only ever did 50mg!

Also going to run clens and maybe some T3. I can't wait now lol!!!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Haha cheers mate.
> 
> I'll defo be running winny at 100mg, i used to love that stuff even though i only ever did 50mg!
> 
> Also going to run clens and maybe some T3. I can't wait now lol!!!


I am also running clen at 3 weeks on, 2 weeks off mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

stevep1941 said:


> This is you starting off after a lay off! [email protected]!! Hope I look half as good as you at the end of my cycle!


I'm subbed to your journal! You're doing well mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I am also running clen at 3 weeks on, 2 weeks off mate.


Exactly how i'll be running them mate. And the T3's i'll be doing 2 days on 2 days off, measuring my body temp everyday.


----------



## liam0810

Clen and t3 work well together mate. The winny is sh1t hot as well IMO. Im trying to track down injectable winny at the moment but up my way it's like rocking horse sh1t


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Clen and t3 work well together mate. The winny is sh1t hot as well IMO. Im trying to track down injectable winny at the moment but up my way it's like rocking horse sh1t


You done the jabs before mate ?

bad, bad sh*t the jabs..


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> You done the jabs before mate ?
> 
> bad, bad sh*t the jabs..


I remember doing winstrol jabs probably about 10yr ago, it looked like milk and stung like f**k, i sacked it after a week. I'm such a pussy:lol:


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I remember doing winstrol jabs probably about 10yr ago, it looked like milk and stung like f**k, i sacked it after a week. I'm such a pussy:lol:


Your not mate, l wont do them full stop, not worth it when the tabs are just as effextive.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Your not mate, l wont do them full stop, not worth it when the tabs are just as effextive.


No Milky, all that means is we're both pussys.

Welcome to the club sir:beer:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Once a week mate, thats it, 4.5 mil in one in the glute, doing another today, not had a single issue with it.


I like the sound of only 1 jab a week! Not sure my a$$ could handle all that in one sitting though lol.

I was under the impression that masteron needs to be EOD??

Sorry for all the questions Milky, just tell me sod off at anytime you wish


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> You done the jabs before mate ?
> 
> bad, bad sh*t the jabs..


Nope but I've heard that. Think I'll have to try and suck it up!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I like the sound of only 1 jab a week! Not sure my a$$ could handle all that in one sitting though lol.
> 
> I was under the impression that masteron needs to be EOD??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions Milky, just tell me sod off at anytime you wish


It's Masteron enthanate pal which has a longer ester. Just split them up to twice a week. Monday and Thursday's thats what I do


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I like the sound of only 1 jab a week! Not sure my a$$ could handle all that in one sitting though lol.
> 
> I was under the impression that masteron needs to be EOD??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions Milky, just tell me sod off at anytime you wish


Nah dont be daft mate, think mast enathate is a long esther hence once a week.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3277394 said:


> I like the sound of only 1 jab a week! Not sure my a$$ could handle all that in one sitting though lol.
> 
> I was under the impression that masteron needs to be EOD??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions Milky, just tell me sod off at anytime you wish


The difference between 4.5 mil and 2.5 mil is about 2 seconds mate. Not worth splitting IMO.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> The difference between 4.5 mil and 2.5 mil is about 2 seconds mate. Not worth splitting IMO.


I'm all for less jabs mate so it's works for me!

And W T F are you doing up at 03:50am?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

if its long esters then jabbing once a week is enough, just don`t see the point in doing it twice a week when your Test levels peak and stay high at around week 4.


----------



## Sharpy76

infernal0988 said:


> Would love to see you do a massive cycle of Test/Tren & Mast.


When you say "massive", how long would you say i should do it for, 8/10/12wks?



infernal0988 said:


> if its long esters then jabbing once a week is enough, just don`t see the point in doing it twice a week when your Test levels peak and stay high at around week 4.


Yeah, i'll defo be doing it in 1 jab i think. Like Milky said the difference is a few seconds so i'd be stupid not to really especially considering i'm not keen on pinning.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm all for less jabs mate so it's works for me!
> 
> And W T F are you doing up at 03:50am?!?!?! :lol:


I dont sleep mate, does my head in.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I dont sleep mate, does my head in.


I can imagine it does mate.

I'm not the best sleeper ever either tbh. A Nytol usually does the trick though and it helps me have a restless free kip.

As i've got older i found i need less and less sleep, i'm good on about 6hrs these days.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I can imagine it does mate.
> 
> I'm not the best sleeper ever either tbh. A Nytol usually does the trick though and it helps me have a restless free kip.
> 
> As i've got older i found i need less and less sleep, i'm good on about 6hrs these days.


Try 4 Nytol mate and 3 hours, ah well we plod on...


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Try 4 Nytol mate and 3 hours, ah well we plod on...


Jesus, 4 Nytolmg:

I feel your pain, that must be so bloody frustrating.


----------



## hackskii

I think you look pretty good.

I myself would move some of that training around some, working triceps after a chest day would bomb triceps two days in a row, judging by your arms, Id say you can probably do away with arm work till the rest of the body catches up.

The cycle, I would start out test only cycle, your first cycle back will be very impressive, gains will be crazy as muscle memory and all the gear will work super well.

I would run something small, see how it goes, run an AI during, even some HCG, then do a PCT and re-access things.


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> I think you look pretty good.
> 
> I myself would move some of that training around some, working triceps after a chest day would bomb triceps two days in a row, judging by your arms, Id say you can probably do away with arm work till the rest of the body catches up.
> 
> The cycle, I would start out test only cycle, your first cycle back will be very impressive, gains will be crazy as muscle memory and all the gear will work super well.
> 
> I would run something small, see how it goes, run an AI during, even some HCG, then do a PCT and re-access things.


Thanks for stopping by mate, much appreciated. I'm taking all the advice i'm getting on board.

Never thought about training triceps the day after chest, god knows how i've not noticed that myself! Thanks for pointing that out.

I usually do about 12 working sets for my tri's and only 8 (if that) for my bi's. I'm quite lucky with my arms because they seemed to hold muscle well and and it didn't take much for them to respond once i started up again.

I need to look into the pct side of things because i don't know an awful lot about it tbh.


----------



## Growing Lad

firstly mate ur avi,,,,,,wow. u look the ****.

your current pics, u are most definitely a ****, 3 years off and you hold that level of mass! genetically blessed you are.

bodfat is around 12% no way 20 lol

my advice would be whatever you took, trained like ate like in you avi pic. do that. youve held that mass before, youl get it back,

what were your stats in that pics by the way, sick abs

be following this


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy76 said:


> I need to look into the pct side of things because i don't know an awful lot about it tbh.


Not a problem, I happen to know a guy that is pretty good with recovery so that should not be an issue. :rolleye:


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Not a problem, I happen to know a guy that is pretty good with recovery so that should not be an issue. :rolleye:


Every angle covered now mate, what more could you ask for, nice one Hacks...


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> Not a problem, I happen to know a guy that is pretty good with recovery so that should not be an issue. :rolleye:


Cheers mate, that would be great!


----------



## LeBigMac

Obviously working your **** off over the last few months to get back into that shape. Excellent work mate. :thumbup1: Going to be some great results coming your way I'm sure. Some great guys offering you adivce already, always helps.

Look forward to seeing the journal.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Sorry to repeat what's already been said, but I'll say it anyway... I'm amazed at how much muscle mass you've held onto after such a long lay-off. I also agree with some other posters that you're very likely around 12% BF.

Good on you mate, impressive stuff!


----------



## sharktank

Sharpy76 said:


> *I'm all settled down with the wife and kids, mortgaged up to eyeballs and going out ****ing it up is a thing of the past for me now*. I'm going to throw everything i've got at this and get to where i want to be physically.


:laugh: :laugh:

Seriously, if I took 3 years off I could only wish I'd stay or be in that good of a shape. Obviously you can hold and retain muscle very well, with your determination this will be very interesting to follow, you'd be huge!

Best of luck mate, will be subbing to this!


----------



## Sharpy76

sharktank said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, if I took 3 years off I could only wish I'd stay or be in that good of a shape. Obviously you can hold and retain muscle very well, with your determination this will be very interesting to follow, you'd be huge!
> 
> Best of luck mate, will be subbing to this!


Cheers mate.

I cant lie, it's been a hard slog the last 3 months trying to reverse the effects of being a lazy barsteward, i'll never NEVER get like that again. If any good has come out of it though, is that my diet is the cleanest its ever been, i'm more determined than ever in the gym and i'm doing a ton of cardio, something i've never done properly before tbh. All i need now is some juice in the goose and i'm good to go!!!

Watch this space.....


----------



## Sharpy76

*****UPDATE*****

Order has been placed.

It may be possible that'll i'll be back in game starting on Sunday!!!!

@Milky, would it be worth moving this to the journal section rather than start a new thread? Maybe re-title it "Sharpy, Back In The Game" or "Sharpy, Back On The Grind".....


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> *****UPDATE*****
> 
> Order has been placed.
> 
> It may be possible that'll i'll be back in game starting on Sunday!!!!
> 
> @Milky, would it be worth moving this to the journal section rather than start a new thread? Maybe re-title it "Sharpy, Back In The Game" or "Sharpy, Back On The Grind".....


If you want me to move it mate not a problem...


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> If you want me to move it mate not a problem...


If you could mate.

I think all the info/advice i've had from all you fellas has been great and would like it to be part of my journal


----------



## Milky

Done.......

:thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

Jumped on the scales this morning and i'm down to 13st 11lb!! I weigh myself first thing every Friday before my fasted cardio.

Think i might ease off a bit on the cardio (doing 90mins ED low intensity, fasted am) until i get the juice in me, i'm bit worried that i'll start eating into any muscle i have, or am i being paranoid and should i just crack on? My cycle should be here early next week....

I can't remember the last time i was under 14st tbh, it was bloody donkeys ago i know that!


----------



## Sweat

Your current photo's look great mate, subbing to this. Can't wait to see the rest of your journey!


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Your current photo's look great mate, subbing to this. Can't wait to see the rest of your journey!


Cheers mate. There's been a slight delay in getting my cycle but it will defo be here in the next couple of days.

I'll probably be looking to start on next Sunday though because my friend (who will be jabbing me) is going away on Mon 23rd for 5 days so if i start Sunday he'll be back in good time for my next jab. This way i get to start before he goes instead of waiting another week or so, yes, i'm impatient


----------



## liam0810

How come your mates jabbing you? Do you not like doing it? Could you not just ask your missus, if you have one, to do it? That would mean you could start as soon as it turns up! I'm expecting big things from you do don't let me down ha ha


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> How come your mates jabbing you? Do you not like doing it? Could you not just ask your missus, if you have one, to do it? That would mean you could start as soon as it turns up! I'm expecting big things from you do don't let me down ha ha


Read back a few pages mate it will all become clear.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> How come your mates jabbing you? Do you not like doing it? Could you not just ask your missus, if you have one, to do it? That would mean you could start as soon as it turns up! I'm expecting big things from you do don't let me down ha ha


Don't put me under any pressure now Liam, i never perform well under pressure lol.

The plan is to train my missus up by watching my friend jab me and i think it will take a few jabs for it to sink in. I might get her to practise on a bit of fruit or something before she goes near my a$$ with a fully loaded pump:laugh:

I've planned it so if i have my first jab next Sunday, my friend will be back from his hols and ready to jab me teh following Sunday, rather than wait for him to get back then starting, if that makes sense? :wacko:


----------



## Tassotti

Your missus is gonna watch while your mate sticks it in your ass ....


----------



## yannyboy

Just do a quad shot yourself, better in the long run


----------



## mikemull

Subbed mate, good read and top physique already!


----------



## Milky

yannyboy said:


> Just do a quad shot yourself, better in the long run


Ignore this completely ............

Quad shots are a total tw*t, and l never do them.


----------



## Sharpy76

Tassotti said:


> Your missus is gonna watch while your mate sticks it in your ass ....












:lol:



yannyboy said:


> Just do a quad shot yourself, better in the long run


I don't think i could do it mate tbh. I'd be a sweaty, shaky, nervous wreck, wich is not ideal when your trying to put an inch and a half of steel in your leg!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't think i could do it mate tbh. I'd be a sweaty, shaky, nervous wreck, wich is not ideal when your trying to put an inch and a half of steel in your leg!


Also a dead leg for a week is no fun either TBH.


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Ignore this completely ............
> 
> Quad shots are a total tw*t, and l never do them.


I bleed all over the place, once it squirted with a leg shot, glute for this guy.

Wife does the jabbing for me, but I dont jab much anymore.


----------



## yannyboy

Milky said:


> Ignore this completely ............
> 
> Quad shots are a total tw*t, and l never do them.


I've been doing them for a couple of years now along with delts

Why don't you like them Milky?


----------



## yannyboy

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't think i could do it mate tbh. I'd be a sweaty, shaky, nervous wreck, wich is not ideal when your trying to put an inch and a half of steel in your leg!


Surely you will be better off trying to find a site you can jab yourself rather than waiting for somebody else to do it?


----------



## DutchTony

Subbed


----------



## Milky

yannyboy:3300330 said:


> I've been doing them for a couple of years now along with delts
> 
> Why don't you like them Milky?


Hear to many horror stories mate and l really couldnt handle a dead leg for 4 days.

Just not for me at all when glute shots are perfectly fine.

Plus he will be putting 4.5 mil in in one shot.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Plus he will be putting 4.5 mil in in one shot.


Thanks for reminding me.

*shudders*

I know i said i was going to ease of the cardio but.......i ate like pig yesterday so i ended up doing 2hrs 6mins (3min warm up/3min cooldown). I reckon thats just about the sticky toffee burnt off, tomorrow i'll work on the jaffa cakes, wednesday the dorito's, thursday the dominos......ahh fvck it:lol:

Anyway, i'm now running super late for work and it's started raining, i fvcking love monday mornings:rolleyes:


----------



## mikemull

What's your cardio mate? 2 hours ffs!


----------



## yannyboy

4.5ml should be fine for a glute shot

On a radio show, Nasser El Sombaty said that his once friend Greg Kovacs did 30ml in a glute


----------



## Raptor

Looking great already, with the proposed diet and AAS stack you'll do very well.... personally i think your body fat is quite low already, what's stopping you from adding in some more carbs? But it depends on how carb sensitive you are, it would certainly help you add some more mass faster


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Re a course of gear.
> 
> I am currently doing
> 
> 600 mg's Test 400
> 
> 600 mg's Tren Enathate
> 
> 300 mg's Mast enathate.
> 
> Once a week and l am not bloating and feeling strenght benefits so far.
> 
> Using Burr labs.


Milky is that just one jab a week then?


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> What's your cardio mate? 2 hours ffs!


I got an exercise bike mate. I know 2hrs is a bit extreme but with all the cardio i did/doing to get my fat levels down i discovered a new found love for it lol. I don't think twice about doing a solid 90mins every morning now, at least it's a good, healthy obsession i suppose!



yannyboy said:


> 4.5ml should be fine for a glute shot
> 
> On a radio show, Nasser El Sombaty said that his once friend Greg Kovacs did 30ml in a glute


30ml? That should cover my whole cycle, now where do i get a 30ml pump...... :lol:



Raptor said:


> Looking great already, with the proposed diet and AAS stack you'll do very well.... personally i think your body fat is quite low already, what's stopping you from adding in some more carbs? But it depends on how carb sensitive you are, it would certainly help you add some more mass faster


Thanks for stopping by mate

I've been thinking about adding a few more carbs in actually, maybe another helping of oats early afternoon?


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> Milky is that just one jab a week then?


It's one 4.5ml jab per week mate.

It's actually 300mg of tren not 600mg, Milky got the dosages wrong in that post. Just can't find the staff these day's:rolleye:

only joking Milky....


----------



## Raptor

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks for stopping by mate
> 
> I've been thinking about adding a few more carbs in actually, maybe another helping of oats early afternoon?


A little carbs pre and post workout would do wonders for muscle growth,

Even just a little bit helps


----------



## Sharpy76

Raptor said:


> A little carbs pre and post workout would do wonders for muscle growth,
> 
> Even just a little bit helps


I'll do that then mate.

I usually train in the morning so my brekkie has the pre workout covered, i'll defo add in some post now.

Cheers mate.


----------



## mikemull

> Originally Posted by mikemull
> 
> What's your cardio mate? 2 hours ffs!
> 
> I got an exercise bike mate. I know 2hrs is a bit extreme but with all the cardio i did/doing to get my fat levels down i discovered a new found love for it lol. I don't think twice about doing a solid 90mins every morning now, at least it's a good, healthy obsession i suppose!


Low intensity stuff?


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> Low intensity stuff?


Yeah sorry mate, i should've said.

I keep my bpm between 120-130 which is about 65% for me. It's not hard tbh but it does help that i have my headphones plugged into my iPhone and i'm either watching Sky Sports News, listening to the radio or watching some motivational vids on Youtube, the hours just fly by then


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll do that then mate.
> 
> I usually train in the morning so my brekkie has the pre workout covered, i'll defo add in some post now.
> 
> Cheers mate.


Paul has me on 50 gr cocopop rocks post workout mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Oh, almost forgot.....

Crimbo has come early in the Sharpy household:clap:



Just need to get my hcg in and i'm gtg.

Spoke to my friend and i'm starting Saturday instead of Sunday............


----------



## yannyboy

Sharpy76 said:


> Oh, almost forgot.....
> 
> Crimbo has come early in the Sharpy household:clap:
> 
> View attachment 88963
> View attachment 88964
> 
> 
> Just need to get my hcg in and i'm gtg.
> 
> Spoke to my friend and i'm starting Saturday instead of Sunday............


Brings a tear to my eye looking at all that lovely gear, lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Quick question, when would be the best time to introduce the winnys into my cycle?

I'll be doing 100mg ED for 8wks, so the first 8wks (wk1-8) or the last 8wks (wk4-12)?

Or none of the above and maybe during the middle ie week 2-10?

Also, i'll be doing clens and t3, should i wait 4 weeks for the juice to kick in because of the risk of losing muscle doing them from the start with no aas in my system helping to maintain muscle mass?


----------



## Milky

I started my clen straight away, 3 weeks on, 2 off mate.

Re the winny l prefer to start 4 weeks in but purely for the reason it stiffens me like a board.


----------



## LeBigMac

Didn't realise this was your journal mate. Subbed.


----------



## Sharpy76

LeBigMac said:


> Didn't realise this was your journal mate. Subbed.


Cheers mate. It didn't start out as a journal but it's kinda grown into one so i asked Milky if he could change the title and move it to the appropriate area, which he kindly obliged!

First jab on Saturday, getting the ebie jeebies a bit now lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I started my clen straight away, 3 weeks on, 2 off mate.
> 
> Re the winny l prefer to start 4 weeks in but purely for the reason it *stiffens me like a board*.


Nearly pulled out me Kenneth Williams picture for that. Must. Resist. 

But yeah, i think might start 4 weeks in, hopefully when the oils are just starting to do their stuff.

The only thing i'm worried about with starting the clens/t3 before the aas has kicked in is losing any muscle with the amount of cardio i'm doing. And i don't want to stop my cardio because i like doing it


----------



## yannyboy

Is this going to be a lean bulking cycle Sharpy?


----------



## Sharpy76

yannyboy said:


> Is this going to be a lean bulking cycle Sharpy?


Yeah, i suppose it is really!

Am i being too excessive with the cardio and carb intake do you reckon mate?


----------



## yannyboy

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah, i suppose it is really!
> 
> Am i being too excessive with the cardio and carb intake do you reckon mate?


I used to do lots of cardio even when bulking but I've dropped it back after my prep guy told me to, think it has helped gaining more muscle mass

As for the carbs, you will have to try and see if the carb intake is too high, trial and error!


----------



## Tassotti

Sharpy76 said:


> Nearly pulled out me Kenneth Williams picture for that. Must. Resist.
> 
> But yeah, i think might start 4 weeks in, hopefully when the oils are just starting to do their stuff.
> 
> The only thing i'm worried about with starting the clens/t3 before the aas has kicked in is losing any muscle with the amount of cardio i'm doing. *And i don't want to stop my cardio because i like doing it*


May to have to un-sub this as you are crazy


----------



## Sharpy76

yannyboy said:


> I used to do lots of cardio even when bulking but I've dropped it back after my prep guy told me to, think it has helped gaining more muscle mass
> 
> As for the carbs, you will have to try and see if the carb intake is too high, trial and error!


You've just cut back on cardio or dropped it completely?

I'll definitely be adding some carbs post workout, so that'll be double on what i'm currently on. If i feel i need more then i'll adjust it as and when. Like you said, trial and error


----------



## Sharpy76

Tassotti said:


> May to have to un-sub this as you are crazy


 :lol:

You're right, fvck that, i'm unsubbing too, oh hang on a minute..............


----------



## PHMG

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate. It didn't start out as a journal but it's kinda grown into one so i asked Milky if he could change the title and move it to the appropriate area, which he kindly obliged!
> 
> *First jab on Saturday*, getting the ebie jeebies a bit now lol.


Prepare to blow the f.uck up


----------



## lxm

Nice kitchen mate, where can i get a similar one ?


----------



## Sharpy76

lxm said:


> Nice kitchen mate, where can i get a similar one ?


Lol, Howdens i do believe. I get trade prices so it was a bargain!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, Howdens i do believe. I get trade prices so it was a bargain!


We use Howdens all the time. Cheap but quality isn't the best. Either that or our joiners are cr4p!


----------



## Milky

Really think your going to have to sacrifice some cardio mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> We use Howdens all the time. Cheap but quality isn't the best. Either that or our joiners are cr4p!


Yeah, we totally renovated my house before i moved in about 6yrs ago. The kitchen i got was one of their "top the ranges" with solid oak worktops, but if we're doing a house to sell on, we usually opt for the cheaper ones tbh. They always look nice though.



Milky said:


> Really think your going to have to sacrifice some cardio mate.


Thats what i'm thinking mate. Even if i cut it back to maybe an hour a day or eod? I have this vision/fear of turning into a bloater as soon as i stop!

I want get the most quality gains i can out of this cycle so i'll do whatever it takes tbh and if that means more carbs, less cardio then so bit it.


----------



## yannyboy

Sharpy76 said:


> You've just cut back on cardio or dropped it completely?
> 
> I'll definitely be adding some carbs post workout, so that'll be double on what i'm currently on. If i feel i need more then i'll adjust it as and when. Like you said, trial and error


Doing 3x30mins a week now, was doing 5x60mins!


----------



## Sharpy76

yannyboy said:


> Doing 3x30mins a week now, was doing 5x60mins!


I'm gonna have to defo cut back. I'm doing 96mins EVERYDAY at the mo! I was doing 120mins.....

Tbh though, judging by your avi, your bodyfat is ALOT lower than mine so you don't really need to do much i wouldn't have thought?


----------



## Milky

you need to up your protein when on gear mate not carbs as such.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> you need to up your protein when on gear mate not carbs as such.


Yeah mate, i'll be eating more protein than i do now! I haven't bothered over doing it because i'm not on any aas atm so thought it's be pointless tbh.


----------



## Sharpy76

Just thought i'd mention too that after many pm's to Hacksii, he has kindly guided me through what i should be doing for hcg/pct.

As a result, my order for 13,500iu's of hcg and some clomid is in, on top of the nolva and adex i already have.

I'll be doing 500iu's twice a week (or E3D), from week 3.

I bet Hacksii wished he never offered to help after probably the 100th pm:lol: Thanks mate!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Just thought i'd mention too that after many pm's to Hacksii, he has kindly guided me through what i should be doing for hcg/pct.
> 
> As a result, my order for 13,500iu's of hcg and some clomid is in, on top of the nolva and adex i already have.
> 
> I'll be doing 500iu's twice a week (or E3D), from week 3.
> 
> I bet Hacksii wished he never offered to help after probably the 100th pm:lol: Thanks mate!


Some helpfull fu*kers on here mate eh !!


----------



## dipdabs

This is actually quite interesting. I don't understand a word of it but interesting lol. Subbed.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Some helpfull fu*kers on here mate eh !!


......and very patient too.

I even annoy myself sometimes with all these questions going around in my head:lol:


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> ......and very patient too.
> 
> I even annoy myself sometimes with all these questions going around in my head:lol:


When l started using Paul every text / e mail l sent began wit " sorry " mate.


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy76 said:


> Just thought i'd mention too that after many pm's to Hacksii, he has kindly guided me through what i should be doing for hcg/pct.
> 
> As a result, my order for 13,500iu's of hcg and some clomid is in, on top of the nolva and adex i already have.
> 
> I'll be doing 500iu's twice a week (or E3D), from week 3.
> 
> I bet Hacksii wished he never offered to help after probably the 100th pm:lol: Thanks mate!


Well, I can see by your numbers you seem to have it right.



Sharpy76 said:


> ......and very patient too.
> 
> I even annoy myself sometimes with all these questions going around in my head:lol:


Don't feel bad, I have had some guys ask the same question many more times than you.

They usually say something like, "Just one more question"

Then I will give the answer which then opens up more questions. :lol:

Once it was so bad I was wondering if the guy was for real, I kept answering but I was wondering if he was just playing me.

Its all good, some want to pay and everything I have learned I got for free, and the only thanks is that the person recovers and says thanks.

Thats it, it makes it all worth it.

The flip side of it is a crash, and I have seen some crash so bad it was just so sad it almost brought tears to my eyes.

Big strong men crumble.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> When l started using Paul every text / e mail l sent began wit " sorry " mate.


That's the same as me to Scott coz I'm a pestering Cnut!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Subbed.


----------



## Sharpy76

Had my regular Friday morning weigh-in, and i've lost even more weight. Was going to jump on my bike as usual but for only half hour or so, but i'm not even gonna bother now, getting slightly concerned about losing muscle. The weight is just dropping off, but i STILL have that stubborn fat pouch at the front of my stomach, just under the belly button



I'll get the missus to take some pics tonight anyway and see what you fellas think. Bearing in mind i've lost about half a stone since the last lot a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ok, here a few pics, sorry about the sh!te quality but the missus really couldn't be ar$ed cos she's still feeling rough and wanted to hit the sack.

I think i look the same even though i'm almost half a stone lighter at 13st 8lbs? Hard to say really.



That back spread thing i'm doing is class, god knows where i was looking:lol: Didn't want to ask the missus to take them again though, she was giving me evils lol.

Anyway, these are the last photos of me before the juice is in the goose!!!!!!!

BRING IT ON!!!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Looking totally shiz mate, genetics are turd, you got no dedication and no chance of a good body!

Now please fook off, your making the rest of us look really really bad!!!!

LOL. 

Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Tassotti

Officially hate you buddy


----------



## hackskii

Tassotti said:


> Officially hate you buddy


Im in love with him:lol:


----------



## liam0810

As said before you're a Cnut! I think you're lying and gave secretly been training for the past 3 years ha ha


----------



## mikemull

Looking good mate! Any pics of the wheels?


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> Im in love with him:lol:


Yeah but will you still love me without those beer googles on Hacks? :beer:



mikemull said:


> Looking good mate! Any pics of the wheels?


I was wondering how it would take before someone asked about the my legs. Tbh mate they're sh!t but i'll defo get some pics up, only if you promise not to laugh though:lol:

In other news, i just had my first jab!!!!!!!!!!!

4.5ml (1.5ml tren enan, 1.5ml masteron enan, 1.5ml test 400) in my right glute, didn't feel a bloody thing tbh. We'll see if there's any pip tomorrow though....

My cycle has officially started and it's feels soooooooooo good:clap:


----------



## liam0810

We've found your weakness! Your legs! Saying that you didn't think you were in good shape before you started and you looked better than 90% of the members on here! So your quads are probably 35inches with 20 inch calves!


----------



## Sharpy76

Well ar$e cheek is fine, there's a slight tenderness but nothing too uncomfortable tbh. Looking forward to the next one!!

Lovely day today but i'm ko'd with fvcking bad hayfever. The doc's prescription tabs don't seem to be working so i'll have to get some different ones.

To top it off, my boy has lost his ipod touch, we've searched the house high and low for it but can't find it. He's only had it a couple of months, i reckon one of his "friends" has swiped it cos it's not like him to lose stuff, especially his touch, he loved it. Fuming.

I'll be training on my own this week cos my mates are buggering off to Ibiza tonight till Friday. I actually like training on my own sometimes, less chat more lifting.


----------



## Sharpy76

First day training this week. Couldn't make it to the gym yesterday much to my annoyance but i'll make up for it one way or another.

As you will probably notice, i'm not very strong. I did think about not writing the weights down but hey, i'm not out to impress anyone so i couldn't give a fvck Hopefully this will improve when my cycle gets going. In my defence, i've only been back in the gym a few months and my strength is creeping up slowly, it probably doesn't help that my diet is very low carb atm but i will be adding some more in. My one saving grace is (if there is one) is that i train with very strict form. Looking at some of the journal's (Liams, Milky's, LBM, PHMG) and some of the weights being lifted is quite intimidating but i'll get there one day.........hopefully.

Anyway, here it is, in for a penny in for a pound.....

6.00am Fasted Cardio - 45mins Stationary Bike

9:30am Gym

*Chest*

*Dips*

Warm up

15 reps - b/w

15 reps - b/w

Working Sets

12 reps - 20kg

9 reps - 25kg

8 reps - 25kg

10 reps - 20kg

*Incline Dumbbell Press *

10 reps - 30kg

8 reps - 35kg

7 reps - 35kg

8 reps - 30kg

*Flat Bench Press*

10 reps - 60kg

9 reps - 65kg

8 reps - 65kg

9 reps - 60kg

Feel free to offer any advice to help get my lifts up, any feedback is appreciated as always


----------



## Milky

I would dump the flat bench for flyes mate and well done on the dips, l know some 20 yr olds who cant do a dip !


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> I would dump the flat bench for flyes mate and well done on the dips, l know some 20 yr olds who cant do a dip !


Milky why would you dump a compound for an isolation movement?


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Milky why would you dump a compound for an isolation movement?


Personal prefference hacks as l seem to acheive nothing from the flat bench.

I feel a better pump / squeeze from flyes as apposed to yrs of flat bench.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I would dump the flat bench for flyes mate and well done on the dips, l know some 20 yr olds who cant do a dip !


Cheers mate, i'm quite pleased with how my dip's are progressing. I could only manage 10 b/w about 8wks ago so they've come on leaps and bounds! The thing is, my energy is zapped after and can't manage too much weight on anything else.

And i must admit, i've never been a fan of flat bench tbh. I do it now and again but i generally stick with the dumbbells.


----------



## PHMG

Sharpy76 said:


> First day training this week. Couldn't make it to the gym yesterday much to my annoyance but i'll make up for it one way or another.
> 
> As you will probably notice, i'm not very strong. I did think about not writing the weights down but hey, i'm not out to impress anyone so i couldn't give a fvck Hopefully this will improve when my cycle gets going. In my defence, i've only been back in the gym a few months and my strength is creeping up slowly, it probably doesn't help that my diet is very low carb atm but i will be adding some more in. My one saving grace is (if there is one) is that i train with very strict form. Looking at some of the journal's (Liams, Milky's, LBM, PHMG) and some of the weights being lifted is quite intimidating but i'll get there one day.........hopefully.
> 
> Anyway, here it is, in for a penny in for a pound.....
> 
> 6.00am Fasted Cardio - 45mins Stationary Bike
> 
> 9:30am Gym
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 15 reps - b/w
> 
> 15 reps - b/w
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 12 reps - 20kg
> 
> 9 reps - 25kg
> 
> 8 reps - 25kg
> 
> 10 reps - 20kg
> 
> *Incline Dumbbell Press *
> 
> 10 reps - 30kg
> 
> 8 reps - 35kg
> 
> 7 reps - 35kg
> 
> 8 reps - 30kg
> 
> *Flat Bench Press*
> 
> 10 reps - 60kg
> 
> 9 reps - 65kg
> 
> 8 reps - 65kg
> 
> 9 reps - 60kg
> 
> *Feel free to offer any advice to help get my lifts up, any feedback is appreciated as alway*s


Yeah, start smashing the gear in :lol:


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate, i'm quite pleased with how my dip's are progressing. I could only manage 10 b/w about 8wks ago so they've come on leaps and bounds! The thing is, my energy is zapped after and can't manage too much weight on anything else.
> 
> And i must admit, i've never been a fan of flat bench tbh. I do it now and again but i generally stick with the dumbbells.


Like l say mate having had them as a staple exercise for yrs l am bored of feeling they achieve nothing for my chest.


----------



## Sharpy76

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, start smashing the gear in :lol:


Started Saturday


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Started Saturday


You got the Mrs trained up yet mate ?


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> You got the Mrs trained up yet mate ?


Nah, i had to do it round me mates house because the kids were home and running riot on Saturday morning and my friend couldn't do it in the evening.

Tbh, he did it so painfree than i'm reluctant to let her have a go lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I would dump the flat bench for flyes mate and well done on the dips, *l know some 20 yr olds* who cant do a dip !


Just re-read this and it's made me feel really old:crying:

Sometimes i forget that i'll be 36 in december, oh dear god, where have all the years gone.............


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy76 said:


> Just re-read this and it's made me feel really old:crying:
> 
> Sometimes i forget that i'll be 36 in december, oh dear god, where have all the years gone.............


Damn, that is old.

I will be 53 in September:lol:


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3326280 said:


> Just re-read this and it's made me feel really old:crying:
> 
> Sometimes i forget that i'll be 36 in december, oh dear god, where have all the years gone.............


43 in November mate !!!


----------



## liam0810

I'll be 28 in October! I feel old so you lot must feel ancient!

Session looks decent pal but if you don't like flat bb bench press swap it for DB press or decline. I always feel this hits my chest more and plus a lot of injuries occur form flat BB. Also maybe lower a few of the exercises to 3 working sets and throw in 3 sets of incline DB flyes


----------



## dipdabs

23 in October.. Lalala  ok sorry useless input I'm going lol


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I'll be 28 in October! I feel old so you lot must feel ancient!
> 
> Session looks decent pal but if you don't like flat bb bench press swap it for DB press or decline. I always feel this hits my chest more and plus a lot of injuries occur form flat BB. Also maybe lower a few of the exercises to 3 working sets and throw in 3 sets of incline DB flyes


You cheeky barsteward!! 

Think i'll take yours and Milkys advice and scrap flat bench and give decline and flyes a go. Also, i'll lower the working sets to 3, thanks fella

Got some pretty good doms in my chest this morning so it's all good!

I was fvcking boiling on my bike this morning, the sun was pounding through my window, love it!!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> 23 in October.. Lalala  ok sorry useless input I'm going lol


you look older :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> you look older :tongue:


Eff u lol


----------



## Chelsea

Christ is the OAP journal? 

Nah in all seriousness i'll be following this too Sharpy.


----------



## Sharpy76

Right, back day today.....

6.00am Fasted Cardio - 60mins Stationary Bike

9:30am Gym

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pull Ups*

B/W - 11 reps (could only manage 2 when i started 3mths ago!!)

B/W - 8 reps + 2 partials

B/W - 5 reps + 2 partials

*Deadlifts* (just getting a feel for this exercise as it's something i've not ever done properly, defo think i could of managed a bit more weight because i was happy with my form)

Warm up

40kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

*Bent Over Barbell Rows* (was pretty fvcked after deadlifts lol)

50kg - 10 reps

60kg - 9 reps

50kg - 8 reps

*Close Grip Lat Pulldowns*

60kg - 10 reps

70kg - 8 reps

65kg - 8 reps

Really enjoyed doing the deadlifts even though they so god damn hard, really felt like i was working my whole body.

The gym was absolutely sweltering even at 9:30am, the sweat was dripping of me and i got a monty headache after doing the deadlifts but i soldiered on lol.

I know they are butt ugly and i probably look a wa.nker but i got these the other day mainly for deads/squats because my nike 5.0's weren't cutting it tbh and they feel great. I would never EVER go barefoot in my gym, probably catch gangrene or something :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Right, back day today.....
> 
> 6.00am Fasted Cardio - 60mins Stationary Bike
> 
> 9:30am Gym
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *Wide Grip Pull Ups*
> 
> B/W - 11 reps (could only manage 2 when i started 3mths ago!!)
> 
> B/W - 8 reps + 2 partials
> 
> B/W - 5 reps + 2 partials
> 
> *Deadlifts* (just getting a feel for this exercise as it's something i've not ever done properly, defo think i could of managed a bit more weight because i was happy with my form)
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Bent Over Barbell Rows* (was pretty fvcked after deadlifts lol)
> 
> 50kg - 10 reps
> 
> 60kg - 9 reps
> 
> 50kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Close Grip Lat Pulldowns*
> 
> 60kg - 10 reps
> 
> 70kg - 8 reps
> 
> 65kg - 8 reps
> 
> Really enjoyed doing the deadlifts even though they so god damn hard, really felt like i was working my whole body.
> 
> The gym was absolutely sweltering even at 9:30am, the sweat was dripping of me and i got a monty headache after doing the deadlifts but i soldiered on lol.
> 
> I know they are butt ugly and i probably look a wa.nker but i got these the other day mainly for deads/squats because my nike 5.0's weren't cutting it tbh and they feel great. I would never EVER go barefoot in my gym, probably catch gangrene or something :lol:
> 
> View attachment 89815


Goodwork on the BW chins mate, I working on those too, got to 6 or 7 now. I'm same with Deadlifts too, only started them 3 months ago and totally loving doing them. Have also been considering a pair of those shoes you got or maybe even some really thin sole boxing type shoes.


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Goodwork on the BW chins mate, I working on those too, got to 6 or 7 now. I'm same with Deadlifts too, only started them 3 months ago and totally loving doing them. Have also been considering a pair of those shoes you got or maybe even some really thin sole boxing type shoes.


Cheers mate, i seem to be progressing nicely on b/w exercises ie dip, press ups and pull ups, it's just the weights that i'm struggling with.

Yeah, i imagine boxing shoes would do the trick mate.


----------



## hackskii

I love those shoes.

Are they for running?


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> I love those shoes.
> 
> Are they for running?


The ones are have are multi purpose and can be used for almost anything. Heres what they say on their website....

Light Trekking

Climbing

Water Sports

Canyoneering

Running

Fitness Training

Martial Arts

Yoga

Pilates

Sailing

Boating

Kayaking

Canoeing

Surfing

Flats Fishing

Travel

So in answer to your question, yeah, for running:lol:


----------



## Sweat

hackskii said:


> I love those shoes.
> 
> Are they for running?


Think they are for the "Bare foot" running experience but without risk of a piece of glass in your foot Hacksii. They do look cool!

EDIT. My response is crud compared to Sharp's, lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Think they are for the "Bare foot" running experience but without risk of a piece of glass in your foot Hacksii. They do look cool!
> 
> EDIT. My response is crud compared to Sharp's, lol


Lol, they 100% helped with balance when i was doing deadlifts today. Made a huge difference, glad i got them tbh.

Feels a bit strange at first, it's like being barefoot without being barefoot lol.


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, they 100% helped with balance when i was doing deadlifts today. Made a huge difference, glad i got them tbh.
> 
> Feels a bit strange at first, it's like being barefoot without being barefoot lol.


I read somewhere that they improve the weight you can lift compared to use normal sports trainers, as normal trainers have a lot of cushioning in the heals and it takes the momentum out of the pull. Correct me anyone that knows if this is complete shiz!


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy76 said:


> The ones are have are multi purpose and can be used for almost anything. Heres what they say on their website....
> 
> Light Trekking
> 
> Climbing
> 
> Water Sports
> 
> Canyoneering
> 
> Running
> 
> Fitness Training
> 
> Martial Arts
> 
> Yoga
> 
> Pilates
> 
> Sailing
> 
> Boating
> 
> Kayaking
> 
> Canoeing
> 
> Surfing
> 
> Flats Fishing
> 
> Travel
> 
> So in answer to your question, yeah, for running:lol:


Awesome



Sweat said:


> Think they are for the "Bare foot" running experience but without risk of a piece of glass in your foot Hacksii. They do look cool!
> 
> EDIT. My response is crud compared to Sharp's, lol


Well, just started running to get some weight off.

It seems I do not know how and my stride was too long not allowing me to get my wind after a very short time (1 min).

So, I talked to a runner and said to slow the pace and shorted the stride, and that I should be able to hold a conversation at this pace.

He said run for one minute, walk for two, and repeat.

Ok, so day 1 I did 2 cycles of that and for 2 days my feet hurt like hell, muscles in them were sore and ached (doms in the feet:lol

He suggested to run on grass barefoot.

Then I saw those shoes.

I love that idea actually.

Running to lose weight looks like a good idea, just the feet are taking a pounding as I am overweight.


----------



## Sweat

hackskii said:


> Awesome
> 
> Well, just started running to get some weight off.
> 
> It seems I do not know how and my stride was too long not allowing me to get my wind after a very short time (1 min).
> 
> So, I talked to a runner and said to slow the pace and shorted the stride, and that I should be able to hold a conversation at this pace.
> 
> He said run for one minute, walk for two, and repeat.
> 
> Ok, so day 1 I did 2 cycles of that and for 2 days my feet hurt like hell, muscles in them were sore and ached (doms in the feet:lol
> 
> He suggested to run on grass barefoot.
> 
> Then I saw those shoes.
> 
> I love that idea actually.
> 
> Running to lose weight looks like a good idea, just the feet are taking a pounding as I am overweight.


The freedom running gives you is amazing too hack! Just build up gradually with the run / walk thing. Soon you'll be able to do 20 mins jogging without walking. Then just keep upping that or repeating few times a week. Weight will drop off


----------



## LeBigMac

Sharpy76 said:


> Right, back day today.....
> 
> 6.00am Fasted Cardio - 60mins Stationary Bike
> 
> 9:30am Gym
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *Wide Grip Pull Ups*
> 
> B/W - 11 reps (could only manage 2 when i started 3mths ago!!)
> 
> B/W - 8 reps + 2 partials
> 
> B/W - 5 reps + 2 partials
> 
> *Deadlifts* (just getting a feel for this exercise as it's something i've not ever done properly, defo think i could of managed a bit more weight because i was happy with my form)
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Bent Over Barbell Rows* (was pretty fvcked after deadlifts lol)
> 
> 50kg - 10 reps
> 
> 60kg - 9 reps
> 
> 50kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Close Grip Lat Pulldowns*
> 
> 60kg - 10 reps
> 
> 70kg - 8 reps
> 
> 65kg - 8 reps
> 
> Really enjoyed doing the deadlifts even though they so god damn hard, really felt like i was working my whole body.
> 
> The gym was absolutely sweltering even at 9:30am, the sweat was dripping of me and i got a monty headache after doing the deadlifts but i soldiered on lol.
> 
> I know they are butt ugly and i probably look a wa.nker but i got these the other day mainly for deads/squats because my nike 5.0's weren't cutting it tbh and they feel great. I would never EVER go barefoot in my gym, probably catch gangrene or something :lol:
> 
> View attachment 89815


Nice work on the pull ups. As for dead lifts lift what your comfortable with until you get used to the movement again. Big lifts will come no point throwing anything out week 1.


----------



## hackskii

Sweat said:


> The freedom running gives you is amazing too hack! Just build up gradually with the run / walk thing. Soon you'll be able to do 20 mins jogging without walking. Then just keep upping that or repeating few times a week. Weight will drop off


I hear you on gradually, it is jacking up my feet, right knee feels strange too.

I am just too heavy, so the feet are taking a pounding.

But, I see guys that start running and the weight just falls off.

I want to do that, I feel restricted at this weight.

I am also embarrassed to run in my neighborhood, I feel like people are going to make fun of me, I am sure I look like a retard running.

I have never been good at it ever in my life, I tend to pant and have no breathing rythem.

I was a pretty good cyclist though, good at sprints.


----------



## Sharpy76

Was supposed to be legs today but i've got doms pretty much everywhere after yesterdays deadlifts:lol:

My glutes, hamstrings, lower back, middle back are all throbbing so there was no way i could do squats!

I did arms instead.

I might have to re-shuffle of my routine especially now i'm incorporating deads. Doing legs the day after is not gonna happen....

I'll update with my arm session later.


----------



## Sweat

What split you got at the moment, I'd personally suggest Upper, Lower, Day off, Upper, Lower. Upper being either bench or press, lower being either squat or deadlift. That way always got 2 days rest before smashing that body part again.


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> What split you got at the moment, I'd personally suggest Upper, Lower, Day off, Upper, Lower. Upper being either bench or press, lower being either squat or deadlift. That way always got 2 days rest before smashing that body part again.


My routine is currently

Mon - Chest

Tues- Back

Wed- Legs

Thur- Shoulders

Fri - Bi's and Tri's

Doing the split you suggested would it look something like this....

Mon - Chest & Triceps

Tues - Legs

Wed - Rest

Thur -Shoulders

Friday - Back & Biceps

Does that look about right?

I've ALWAYS trained one body per day (apart from arms) mon-fri and have the weekend off but might give this a go. Thing is, after chest and back i'm usually fvcked so i won't be able to give 100% to my arm workout.....


----------



## Sharpy76

As mentioned earlier it was meant to be legs today but had to do arms instead.

*Arms*

*Triceps*

*Skull Crushers EZ Bar*

Warm up

15kg - 10 reps

15kg - 10 reps

Working Set

30kg -12 reps

35kg -9 reps

30kg -9 reps

*Close Grip Bench Press*

40kg - 11 reps

40kg - 9 reps

40kg - 8 reps

*Pushdowns*

??kg - 10 reps (1 away from the whole stack)

??kg - 9 reps (1 away from the whole stack)

??kg - 9 reps (2 away from the whole stack)

*Biceps*

*Standing Barbell Curl*

35kg - 11 reps

35kg - 8 reps

30kg - 9 reps

30kg - 8 reps

*Dumbbell Hammer Curls*

12.5kg - 11 reps

12.5kg - 9 reps

10kg - 12 reps

10kg - 10 reps


----------



## Milky

My routine for yrs has been ;

chest

back

shoulders

legs

arms..

Worked for me, gives upper body a day off to hit arms.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> My routine for yrs has been ;
> 
> chest
> 
> back
> 
> shoulders
> 
> legs
> 
> arms..
> 
> Worked for me, gives upper body a day off to hit arms.


That's not too far from what i'm doing now actually, just swap shoulders and legs around. I like the look of that actually.

I wonder if my back, hams and a$$ will recover in time for legs 48hrs later though? Those bloody deadlifts are crippling lol!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> That's not too far from what i'm doing now actually, just swap shoulders and legs around. I like the look of that actually.
> 
> I wonder if my back, hams and a$$ will recover in time for legs 48hrs later though? Those bloody deadlifts are crippling lol!


I dont do deads as a rule mate.l cant risk my back.


----------



## Sharpy76

The road where i park my car to go to the gym is now a restrictive parking zone for the fvcking olympics. I drove round to see where the signs stopped and they were bloody everywhere, the fvckers must've been busy late last night putting them up, [email protected]:cursing:

God knows where the nearest place will be to park now, might have to get a push bike


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I dont do deads as a rule mate.l cant risk my back.


They are defo a gruelling exercise, but i must admit that i did enjoy doing them in a twisted, sadistic sort of way!

If i feel any slight twinges (not doms), i'll have a break from them.


----------



## liam0810

I need to get back to deads but alway worried of pulling my back. I prefer rack pulls but know this is a cop out!


----------



## hackskii

I liked to do dead lifts on back day and hamstrings.

Makes sense as deads hit back big time, and also hamstrings.

I dont do hamstrings on leg day.


----------



## ditz

hackskii said:


> I liked to do dead lifts on back day and hamstrings.
> 
> Makes sense as deads hit back big time, and also hamstrings.
> 
> I dont do hamstrings on leg day.


I can't do hams on legs day :lol:

Trying to keep a slight bend in the knee with stiff legged deads when your quads are like jelly is difficult to say the least!


----------



## Sweat

For the past 4 months ago I have stopped training arms on there own day, will just add in an exercise or two after back or chest. Feel they get plenty of work when doing the other main lifts. Then again my arms are only just over 17's so not very big to be fair.


----------



## sharktank

How you getting on with Burr, sharpy?


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> For the past 4 months ago I have stopped training arms on there own day, will just add in an exercise or two after back or chest. Feel they get plenty of work when doing the other main lifts. Then again my arms are only *just over 17's* so not very big to be fair.


Eh? Just over 17's is big enough in my book!



sharktank said:


> How you getting on with Burr, sharpy?


Only had 1 jab so far mate, i've got my second one tomorrow. Hardly any pip with the first one though and it was 4.5ml too!

__________

Had a mare trying to find parking near my gym without of these poxy fvcking signs up  The nearest place is about 1 mile away, happy fvcking days:cursing: I had to park up and walk there and back, round trip of about 25mins. This is till September 9th too W T F?!?! Oh well, a bit more cardio won't hurt lol.

Had my usual weigh in this morning first thing, up a few pounds from last week 

Did shoulders today, i'll add my workout later.


----------



## Sweat

Car Parking Situation sounds a pain mate! Ref the arms, I would love to have 18's at about 10% BF, that would be ideal for my build i reckon.


----------



## Milky

Sweat said:


> Car Parking Situation sounds a pain mate! Ref the arms, I would love to have 18's at about 10% BF, that would be ideal for my build i reckon.


wouldnt we all mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> wouldnt we all mate.


That remind's me, picked up one of those body tape measure thingy's today so i can take some proper measurements before the juice kicks in. I'll log them down either tonight (if i can be ar$ed or tomorrow (i'll get me mate to measure me when he jabs me, that sounds so wrong lol).

_____________

7:00am - Fasted Cardio 45mins

9:15am - Walk to gym 12ish minutes

*Shoulders*

Warm up

*Bradford Press*

Oly Bar no weight - till it burns!

Oly Bar no weight - till it burns!

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg - 12 reps

25kg - 10 reps

30kg - 8 reps

30kg - 6 reps + 1 partial

*Front Plate Raise*

20kg Plate - 11 reps

20kg Plate - 9 reps

20kg Plate - 8 reps

*Bent Over Lateral Raises*

10kg - 12 reps

12.5kg - 9 reps

12.5kg - 8 reps

10kg - 10 reps

*Traps*

*Dumbbell Shrugs*

40kg - 13 reps

40kg - 11 reps

40kg - 10 reps

35kg - 12 reps

10:30am - Walk back to car (pi$$ off), 12ish minutes.


----------



## Sweat

Bradford Press?! That involve shoulder pressing an Indian guy while eating a curry?


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Bradford Press?! That involve shoulder pressing an Indian guy while eating a curry?


 :lol:

Unfortunately not but that sounds epic!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Jab No.2 done and dusted, didn't feel a thing again. Green pins ftw

This sh!t could get addictive:whistling:

No gym today just 60mins fasted cardio. I was watching some of those motivational vids on Youtube when i was on my bike and the time just absolutely flew by!!!!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Jab No.2 done and dusted, didn't feel a thing again. Green pins ftw
> 
> This sh!t could get addictive:whistling:
> 
> No gym today just 60mins fasted cardio. I was watching some of those motivational vids on Youtube when i was on my bike and the time just absolutely flew by!!!!


Youtube is the business mate, l do the same.

I am about to test drive the new one, hoping incline will help my shins.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Youtube is the business mate, l do the same.
> 
> I am about to test drive the new one, hoping incline will help my shins.


It is mate!

I'm going to add a load of vids to playlist titled "workout" or something and crack on!

Have fun on your new toy


----------



## Sharpy76

Not much pip again today, same as last week tbh, no drama whatsover

My lower back, middle back, glutes and hams feel a lot better today, those deadlifts crippled me for days lol! I was beginning to think i had did some damage but i was just being paranoid i think.

No cardio or weights today, just pure eating. Gonna have some goodies later


----------



## LeBigMac

Sharpy76 said:


> Not much pip again today, same as last week tbh, no drama whatsover
> 
> My lower back, middle back, glutes and hams feel a lot better today, those deadlifts crippled me for days lol! I was beginning to think i had did some damage but i was just being paranoid i think.
> 
> No cardio or weights today, just pure eating. Gonna have some goodies later


Always find it funny that when people get DOM's in the chest, arms anywhere but the back they say great work out. But when you get it after deadlifts it becomes a worry that they have hurt them selves.

Can't imagine not ever dead lifting. I look forward to dead lifts every week. Hoping to see 250kg this year. Closely followed by squats.

So this is week 2 then Sharpy, bet you can't wait for week 4/5 when everything really starts happening.


----------



## Sharpy76

LeBigMac said:


> Always find it funny that when people get DOM's in the chest, arms anywhere but the back they say great work out. But when you get it after deadlifts it becomes a worry that they have hurt them selves.
> 
> Can't imagine not ever dead lifting. I look forward to dead lifts every week. Hoping to see 250kg this year. Closely followed by squats.
> 
> So this is week 2 then Sharpy, bet you can't wait for week 4/5 when everything really starts happening.


Lol, this is true! I suppose it's because the back is generally more injury prone than any other body part hence the paranoia. As pathetic as it sounds i don't think i've ever had doms in my lower and middle back, but it felt goooooood. Deads tomorrow and i can't wait, sick barsteward!

And yeah, can't wait for week 4/5 when it "kick's in", i'm feeling really great atm and today both my friends said i look better since they last saw me (over a week ago) and they never give compliment's so i was happy with that. I've added slightly more carbs to my diet and cut back on the sh!t ton of cardio i was doing and i feel "fuller" and less depleted now.

Had a great evening last night playing Monopoly (believe it or not, lol) with the missus and my eldest. The game lasted about 3hrs but we had a right good crack! Also had a large pepperoni pizza from dominos to myself and some ben & jerrys caramel chew chew after, felt a bit sick tbh but i got it out of my system.

I'll update my chest workout later tonight


----------



## Sharpy76

Little update, my HCG and new protein powder arrived today. I'm getting sick of MP's unflavoured whey isolate so fancied a change, it's a bit expensive but i went for Dymatize Iso 100, gourmet vanilla flavour, looking forward to trying something different after untold kilo's of the MP stuff.

I start my HCG next week (week 3 into my cycle)


----------



## Sharpy76

BONE said:


> Great protein imo, just quite expensive but mixes well and tastes good.


Cheers mate, just what i wanted to hear!

I'm only doing 1 maybe 2 shakes per day now so it should last a little while. Trying to get more solids in me these days.


----------



## dipdabs

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate, just what i wanted to hear!
> 
> I'm only doing 1 maybe 2 shakes per day now so it should last a little while. Trying to get more solids in me these days.


Now are u sure about that lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Kaywoodham said:


> Now are u sure about that lol


Hmmm, dunno actually. I think this may need another 24hrs of hardcore analysation:001_tt2:


----------



## yannyboy

My prep guy told me HCG was a waste of time on cycle, just shows how we all have different opinions


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> My prep guy told me HCG was a waste of time on cycle, just shows how we all have different opinions


i've NEVER taken HCG in my life - AFAIC - my balls can fuk right off - i'm done with the dangly [email protected] lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Uriel said:


> i've NEVER taken HCG in my life - AFAIC - my balls can fuk right off - i'm done with the dangly [email protected] lol


Isn't it to also help keep any gains made, avoid any sort of "crash" and keep things nice and balanced, ready to go again on cycle?

Not preaching here but interested to hear other people's views


----------



## dipdabs

Sharpy76 said:


> Hmmm, dunno actually. I think this may need another 24hrs of hardcore analysation:001_tt2:


Thought as much lol


----------



## Uriel

Sharpy76 said:


> Isn't it to also help keep any gains made, avoid any sort of "crash" and keep things nice and balanced, ready to go again on cycle?
> 
> Not preaching here but interested to hear other people's views


i hear a lot of fringe theories about hcg but its main function for bb ers is to simulate leutinizing hormone - stims the leydeg cells to preven testicular atrophe and bring them back online quicker after a cycle....that has not got that much to do with gains really.....not reallyy

i blast cruise anyway which is why i dont care - im not coming off


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> i hear a lot of fringe theories about hcg but its main function for bb ers is to simulate leutinizing hormone - stims the leydeg cells to preven testicular atrophe and bring them back online quicker after a cycle....that has not got that much to do with gains really.....not reallyy
> 
> i blast cruise anyway which is why i dont care -* im not coming off*


That's naughty!


----------



## Sharpy76

Uriel said:


> i hear a lot of fringe theories about hcg but its main function for bb ers is to simulate leutinizing hormone - stims the leydeg cells to preven testicular atrophe and bring them back online quicker after a cycle....that has not got that much to do with gains really.....not reallyy
> 
> i blast cruise anyway which is why i dont care - im not coming off


Fair enough mate

Nice quad btw!!!


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> i hear a lot of fringe theories about hcg but its main function for bb ers is to simulate leutinizing hormone - stims the leydeg cells to preven testicular atrophe and bring them back online quicker after a cycle....that has not got that much to do with gains really.....not reallyy
> 
> i blast cruise anyway which is why i dont care - im not coming off


Thats my boy !!!!


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> That's naughty!


what can i say?? i'm brimming with naughtyness lol


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> what can i say?? i'm brimming with naughtyness lol


Listen brother, when we get to the pearly gates, if he aint got a good supplier l aint going in...


----------



## Uriel

Sharpy76 said:


> Fair enough mate
> 
> Nice quad btw!!!


thanks bro - great entire upper body you have too if we are dishing compliments lol


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Listen brother, when we get to the pearly gates, if he aint got a good supplier l aint going in...


milky i dont know hoe to break this to you........theres a slim chance i might go up the way - but you're fuked bro pmsl


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> milky i dont know hoe to break this to you........theres a slim chance i might go up the way - but you're fuked bro pmsl


Yeah l thought that myself TBH/


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Yeah l thought that myself TBH/


Me and the rest of UKM LOVE ya bro

but Jesus?

View attachment 90183


----------



## Sharpy76

Bit late but today went like this.....

7:00am - Fasted cardio - 60mins

9:15am - 12ish min walk to gym

9:30am - Chest:

*Dips*

Warm up

B/W - 30 reps

B/W - 15 reps (no point in doing more)

Working set

20kg - 17 reps

25kg - 12 reps (going to go for 30kg next week, bloody love dips!)

25kg - 8 reps

20kg - 10 reps

*Flat bench* (wasn't going to do it but my pals wanted to so i thought fvck it, 100% doing decline next week though)

70kg - 8 reps

65kg - 11 reps

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

30kg - 12 reps

35kg - 10 reps

35kg - 7 reps

30kg - 11 reps


----------



## Sharpy76

Here we go again.....

Fasted Cardio - 60mins Stationary Bike*

*took 80mcg clens before and my heart rate was hard to control lol, i had to keep the the mph down otherwise my heart rate would go sky high. At one point it went up to 160 and wasn't even pushing hard:lol:

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pullups*

B/W - 14 reps + 1 partial (only did 11 last week, so i'm well happy with the progress!!!)

B/W - 9 reps + 1 partial

B/W - 6 reps + 1 partial

B/W - 7

*Plate Loaded T-Bar Row (Close Grip)* *some fvckers were hogging the only space where you can do deadlifts, wasn't happy....

80kg - 14 reps

100kg - 9 reps (first time at this weight!)

100kg - 8 reps

90kg - 9 reps

*Deadlfits* *t-bar took some of my energy but i defo think i can do more, and i will next week!!

Warm up

40kg - 12 reps *no point in doing more

Working Sets

80kg - 10 reps

100kg - 5 reps *i wanted to get 5 reps and i did, just! Hopefully next week if i start with deads, i will get more reps.

80kg - 7 reps

*Close Grip Pulldowns*

65kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 6 reps + 2 partials

65kg 10 reps

________________

All in all i was quite pleased with some of the weights, i know they might not be impressive to some of you but i'm defo improving and things are going in the right direction. Added a little more carbs into my diet and i feel like i have more energy in the gym.

And that Dymatize whey is bloody lovely!! That will be my treat just before bed, it was like a maccy d's vanilla milkshake and that was mixed with water, yum yum


----------



## LeBigMac

Sharpy76 said:


> Here we go again.....
> 
> Fasted Cardio - 60mins Stationary Bike*
> 
> *took 80mcg clens before and my heart rate was hard to control lol, i had to keep the the mph down otherwise my heart rate would go sky high. At one point it went up to 160 and wasn't even pushing hard:lol:
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *Wide Grip Pullups*
> 
> B/W - 14 reps + 1 partial (only did 11 last week, so i'm well happy with the progress!!!)
> 
> B/W - 9 reps + 1 partial
> 
> B/W - 6 reps + 1 partial
> 
> B/W - 7
> 
> *Plate Loaded T-Bar Row (Close Grip)* *some fvckers were hogging the only space where you can do deadlifts, wasn't happy....
> 
> 80kg - 14 reps
> 
> 100kg - 9 reps (first time at this weight!)
> 
> 100kg - 8 reps
> 
> 90kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Deadlfits* *t-bar took some of my energy but i defo think i can do more, and i will next week!!
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 40kg - 12 reps *no point in doing more
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 100kg - 5 reps *i wanted to get 5 reps and i did, just! Hopefully next week if i start with deads, i will get more reps.
> 
> 80kg - 7 reps
> 
> *Close Grip Pulldowns*
> 
> 65kg - 12 reps
> 
> 70kg - 10 reps
> 
> 70kg - 6 reps + 2 partials
> 
> 65kg 10 reps
> 
> ________________
> 
> All in all i was quite pleased with some of the weights, i know they might not be impressive to some of you but i'm defo improving and things are going in the right direction. Added a little more carbs into my diet and i feel like i have more energy in the gym.
> 
> And that Dymatize whey is bloody lovely!! That will be my treat just before bed, it was like a maccy d's vanilla milkshake and that was mixed with water, yum yum


My Mrs dead lifts more than you :tongue:


----------



## Milky

Would you not reccomend the clen pre cardio then mate ?


----------



## Sweat

The ON Caesin Choc Supreme is nice pre bed as well, I just mix with minimal water and it like a thick shake. Defo my fave flavour shake, just shame they seem pricey than most proteins.

Good work on the volume of pull ups, find them a killer, then again your not a chubby fooker like me!!


----------



## Sharpy76

LeBigMac said:


> My Mrs dead lifts more than you :tongue:


Come back in a couple of weeks, Mrs LBM will be left for dust:2guns: :lol:



Milky said:


> Would you not reccomend the clen pre cardio then mate ?


I'm still going to do them pre cardio mate. If anything it makes cardio easier because you don't have to work as hard to hit your target heart rate if that makes sense? Example, i would have to normally do about 12/13mph to get my heart rate up to the 130bpm mark, on the clens i was only averaging about 9mph and going over 130bpm!.

It doesnt take much to get the heart rate racing on them badboys lol.

I had a much better mental focus while doing it with the clens too, better than when i was doing the ECA stack tbh.

Going up to 120mcg tomorrow.


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> The ON Caesin Choc Supreme is nice pre bed as well, I just mix with minimal water and it like a thick shake. Defo my fave flavour shake, just shame they seem pricey than most proteins.
> 
> Good work on the volume of pull ups, find them a killer, then again your not a chubby fooker like me!!


I might give that one a try, sounds nice!

Mind you, Dymatize do a cookies and cream flavour so i'm seriously tempted:drool:


----------



## Sweat

How long did you run the ECA stack for Sharpy? Did you cycle it on and off with anything else?


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> How long did you run the ECA stack for Sharpy? Did you cycle it on and off with anything else?


I did it for about 3 weeks mate, i didn't cycle anything else.

I did the "homemade" version of Chesteze, Aspirin and Caffeine x 2 ED. Worked pretty good but i prefer clens tbh.


----------



## Sweat

I got some from a mate before, but wanted to make my own this time round. Can't be asked with getting Chesteze from chemist though so will just order the Epehdrine from online. Or maybe i'll make my own ECA stack of Ectasy Cocaine and Absinth...


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> I got some from a mate before, but wanted to make my own this time round. Can't be asked with getting Chesteze from chemist though so will just order the Epehdrine from online. Or maybe i'll make my own ECA stack of Ectasy Cocaine and Absinth...


 :lol:

Not sure what your own ECA stack will do for fat loss but i reckon there be lots of jaw swinging and window licking:wacko:

Went up to 120mcg today, got a bit of the shakes but it's not too bad tbh, thought it would be worse. 160mcg i think tomorrow!


----------



## Sharpy76

Couldn't get to the gym today but i'm not too bothered because my back is in bits again from the deads yesterday so a days rest won't do no harm. Tomorrow will be shoulders, Friday legs and Saturday arms, every body part will still be covered this week

Did my usual 60mins fasted cardio on the bike this morning though


----------



## PHMG

Sharpy76 said:


> *Couldn't get to the gym today but i'm not too bothered because my back is in bits again from the deads yesterday so a days rest won't do no harm.* Tomorrow will be shoulders, Friday legs and Saturday arms, every body part will still be covered this week
> 
> Did my usual 60mins fasted cardio on the bike this morning though


Code for "im pussying out big time"


----------



## Sharpy76

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Code for "im pussying out big time"


Yep it is true, i is a big fat pussy:thumbup1:

You didn't go gym either today did you?................ :devil2:


----------



## PHMG

Sharpy76 said:


> Yep it is true, i is a big fat pussy:thumbup1:
> 
> You didn't go gym either today did you?................ :devil2:


no lol, because i train in the evening 

(although i am resting today as i have trained 4 days in a row tbf)


----------



## Sharpy76

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no lol, because i train in the evening
> 
> (*although i am resting today as i have trained 4 days in a row tbf*)


Code for "im pussying out big time"


----------



## hackskii

If you feel fatigued then take a day off, it will do no harm.

When one may overtrain, you cut in to your recovery, so its all good.

Enjoy your day off, could do just some mild stretching.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bit late again but been manic today and only just sat down to chill out.

6:30am - 45mins low intensity fasted cardio (stationary bike)

9:30am - 12ish minute walk to gym

*Shoulders*

Warm up

*Bradford Press *

Oly bar no weight - ???

Oly bar no weight - ???

*Seated Military Press* (Oly bar not Smith machine)

20kg - 13 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 11 reps

40kg - 10 reps + 1 spotted

40kg - 7 reps + 1 spotted

*Single Arm Side Lateral's*

10kg - 15 reps - Drop Set - 7kg - 6 reps

10kg - 13 reps - Drop Set - 7kg - 5 reps

10kg - 11 reps - Drop Set - 7kg - 5 reps

10kg - 9 reps - Drop Set - 7kg - 4 reps

*Bent Over Laterals* Slow, controlled reps

10kg - 12 reps

10kg - 10 reps

10kg - 10 reps

*Machine Shrugs*

100kg (whole stack) - 22 reps

100kg (whole stack) - 19 reps

100kg (whole stack) - 17 reps

Shoulders were burning like never before after the drop set's on side laterals, felt great though!

Popped 160mcg clens today and had the shakes most of the day lol. Think i'll go to 200mcg because the sides really aren't that bad tbh. I prefer shakes and slight temp rise to jitteryness and the comedown of an ECA stack.


----------



## George-Bean

Nice workout mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

No cardio today apart from the 25ish minute round trip walking to and from the gym....

*Legs*

*Squats* *going as low as possible

Warm Up

Oly Bar - 15 reps

Oly Bar - 15 reps

40kg - 12 reps

Working Sets

60kg - 11 reps

70kg - 9 reps

70kg - 11 reps (don't know how i managed 2 more than the previous set??)

70kg - 8 reps

*Leg Press*

180kg - 12 reps

200kg - 10 reps

200kg - 9 reps

200kg - 8 reps

*Dumbbell Lunges*

10kg - 20 reps

10kg - 20 reps

10kg - 20 reps

*Leg Extension*

45kg - 11 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 9 reps

Legs felt pretty fvcked walking down the stairs after and on the walk back to the car, took us twice as long lol. Definitely think i have more in the tank for squats next week, i'll push it up to 80kg, i know it doesn't seem much but i'm working on it! Really deep squats though, below parallell most of the time.


----------



## Milky

I really want to start squatting you know mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I really want to start squatting you know mate.


Issues with your back mate?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Issues with your back mate?


Yeah and the fact its fu*kng murder holding the bar !


----------



## Sharpy76

Nearly forgot, had my Friday morning weigh in and i'm down a pound from last week.



Going to start the winnys tomorrow and up the clens to 200mcg! Week 3 begins tomorrow, can't be too long for the juice to kick in now!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Yeah and the fact its fu*kng murder holding the bar !


Ahh right. One of my friends who i train with can't do squats because he can't hold the bar, he can't get his arms back far enough.

If you've got a dodgy back, it's defo an exercise you have to be very careful with. It's so bloody exhausting, the sweat literally pours of me when i'm doing it lol.


----------



## liam0810

I love and hate squats at the same time! Milky do you not have a hack squat machine at your gym? Get doing them, also get doing some stretches to help flexibility.

What clen you got mate? I was using the Chinese stuff at 200-240mcg and couldn't even feel it, whereas others were saying they were shaking like a sh1tting dog! The only thing that's makes me shake and feel jittery is the UWL stack from elite nutrition. I'm not just saying that because I've got their logo in my sig, as I don't get commission! If I did Id be writing it in every post!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I love and hate squats at the same time! Milky do you not have a hack squat machine at your gym? Get doing them, also get doing some stretches to help flexibility.
> 
> What clen you got mate? I was using the Chinese stuff at 200-240mcg and couldn't even feel it, whereas others were saying they were shaking like a sh1tting dog! The only thing that's makes me shake and feel jittery is the UWL stack from elite nutrition. I'm not just saying that because I've got their logo in my sig, as I don't get commission! If I did Id be writing it in every post!


I've got the Chinese stuff too mate, i took 200mcg today and defo got the shakes but it's not too bad.

Been thinking of trying the UWLS myself for the 2wks i'm off the clens.


----------



## liam0810

I'd defo get it mate. I've taken 2 this morning and feel like I need to either go running or raving!


----------



## Sharpy76

In the gym today because i missed Wednesday, told you all i'd make up for it!

6:30am - 60mins fasted cardio

9:15am - NO 12mins WALK TO THE GYM TODAY!!!! Mine and my friends legs are in absolute bits today and when i met him at the place we park, he said "i ain't fvcking walking, i'd rather risk getting towed" so i jumped in his motor:lol:

*Arms*

*Triceps*

*Skull Crushers*

Warm Up

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

Working Set

40kg - 11 reps

45kg - 7 reps (first time lifting this weight!!)

40kg - 7 reps

35kg - 10 reps

*Overhead Two Hand Dumbbell Press*

40kg - 17 reps

45kg - 8 reps (first time lifting this weight too!!)

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 9 reps

*Pushdowns 21's*

Whole Stack - 7 reps - 3 away from stack - 7 reps - 6 away from stack - 7 reps

Whole Stack - 7 reps - 3 away from stack - 7 reps - 6 away from stack - 7 reps

Whole Stack - 7 reps - 3 away from stack - 7 reps - 6 away from stack - 7 reps (had a couple of rests because i was fvcked!)

*Biceps*

*Straight Barbell Curls*

40kg - 11 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 6 reps + 1 partial

35kg - 8 reps + 1 partial

*Dumbbell Hammer Curls* *slow reps

10kg - 20 reps

10kg - 20 reps

10kg - 20 reps

10kg - 16 reps

Arms were pumped, i mean unbelievably PUMPED, could hardly move them! Started the winnys today so don't know whether these had anything to do with it??

Anyway, started week 3 of my cycle today, once again, jab was sweeeeet, didn't feel a thing!

It's been 2 weeks since the last pics so i'll get the missus to take some new ones later when the sprogs are in bed


----------



## liam0810

You feeling the gear kick in now mate?

Good arm workout, what do you mean by the pushdowns 21s when you say 3 away?


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> You feeling the gear kick in now mate?
> 
> Good arm workout, what do you mean by the pushdowns 21s when you say 3 away?


Sorry mate it is a bit unclear! I mean 3 away from the whole stack, so basically drop sets. After 7 reps, my mate moved the pin down 3 weights (eg, if the whole stack is 30kg, he would move the pin to 27kg then to 24kg), and so on until i did 21 reps. Never done it before but it burned like hell, my mate said that's what he used to do when he was on "holiday"...........................for 6 years:whistling:

Not sure whether the gear is kicking in yet but i defo got the craziest pump i've ever had today. Could it've been the winnys Liam?


----------



## liam0810

Could be a culmination of both but I did seem to get a great pump on the winny.

I get what you mean now. Looks like he learnt some decent stuff on "holiday" ha


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Could be a culmination of both but I did seem to get a great pump on the winny.
> 
> I get what you mean now. Looks like he learnt some decent stuff on "holiday" ha


I just think it seemed too much of a coincidence that on the day i start the winny i get the most unbelievable pump. In fact, i've felt pumped all day tbh!

I feel bloody great though!!!!


----------



## Milky

I know someone who does a decent arm workout you know.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I know someone who does a decent arm workout you know.


Come on then, share the love


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Come on then, share the love


awwww man its too late to type it out, Liam will vouch for it tho.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> awwww man its too late to type it out, Liam will vouch for it tho.


Lol, only joking mate, i want it first thing though:whistling:

You know me, always open to new idea's! I'm like a human sponge absorbing all this valuable info


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, only joking mate, i want it first thing though:whistling:
> 
> You know me, always open to new idea's! I'm like a human sponge absorbing all this valuable info


Will post it for you tomorow mate, its very effective tho IMO.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Will post it for you tomorow mate, its very effective tho IMO.


Thanks mate but i really was joking!

Whenever you get a spare 5mins no rush


----------



## LeBigMac

liam0810 said:


> I'd defo get it mate. I've taken 2 this morning and feel like I need to either go running or raving!


2nd this - I take 1 first thing and 1 at lunch might have to try 2 am as struggling to sleep at the moment so don't need the extra oomph in the afternoons.

Think you must have picked up the same batch of clen as me. Ended up chucking mine in the bin. Went to 200mcg amd nothing. Had the same ones before and they worked. So hit and miss I guess

Sharpy - Think you are going to struggle to eat your corn flakes tomorrow mate!!


----------



## Sharpy76

*End Of Week 2 Update Pictures*

So here we go again, it's now been 2 full weeks on cycle (out of 12wks).........



And something for you all to laugh at.........................my legs:lol:



Here's a side by side with a picture from 2 weeks ago. Can definitely notice the pump i've been on since taking the winnys! Even the primani jim jams have improved


----------



## C.Hill

Your arms/delts/back are massive mate! Looking excellent well done!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Your arms/delts/back are massive mate! Looking excellent well done!


Thanks mate, much appreciated!

Hopefully by the end of week 12, they'll be a lot bigger


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate, much appreciated!
> 
> Hopefully by the end of week 12, they'll be a lot bigger


No doubt at all!

How long you been training for mate? Thinking of competing in the future?


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> No doubt at all!
> 
> How long you been training for mate? Thinking of competing in the future?


I've trained for years BUT about 3 or so years ago, i stopped. No reason, i just stopped and only started back in May (started cardio in April). I ballooned to 17stone of sh!t and i needed to do something about it lol.

I've explained it better and in more detail in the first post

As for competing, i don't think it's something i could ever do tbh. I don't have nowhere near enough confidence for something like that let alone be able to get into the sort of shape that would be required. I take my hat of to those who do though!


----------



## Sharpy76

No training today but did do 60mins fasted cardio.

No pip whatsoever from yesterdays jab!

I had a sh!t nights sleep last night though and i've felt knackered all day today. Dominos and an early night for me tonight i think.


----------



## Milky

Looking fu8king awesome mate, wait till the gear kicks in !


----------



## baggsy1436114680

looking great mate, nice vascularity beginning to show aswell, you have potential mate after 3 years no training to look like that so quickly awesome


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Looking fu8king awesome mate, wait till the gear kicks in !


Thanks mate. I'm like a kid counting how many sleeps till christmas waiting for this juice to kick in lol.



baggsy said:


> looking great mate, nice vascularity beginning to show aswell, you have potential mate after 3 years no training to look like that so quickly awesome


Cheers fella


----------



## hackskii

Wow, looking very good.


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> Wow, looking very good.


Evening Hacks!

And thank you very much. I'm gonna throw everything i have into this cycle and hopefully there'll be more improvements in 2 weeks time!

Week 3 started yesterday but it feels like it's been ages, i guess i'm just and impatient sod lol


----------



## hackskii

Muscle memory will have you back very fast, I have seen this many times before.


----------



## George-Bean

makes me jealous tbh ;-D well done. reps!


----------



## Sharpy76

George-Bean said:


> makes me jealous tbh ;-D well done. reps!


Cheers mate!

All the positive comments from you fella's really helps keep me motivated, thanks a lot lads


----------



## liam0810

2 weeks and you look like that. Thats made me realise that life's just not fair!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> 2 weeks and you look like that. Thats made me realise that life's just not fair!


Lol cheers mate, looking forward to seeing what results the next 10 weeks will bring!!

_______________

Had a bit of a change around this week....again. I did back instead of chest today, doesn't hurt to keep mixing it up i suppose.

7:15am (bit later than usual but i a wicked sleep for a change and didn't wake up till 7!!) - 60min fasted cardio.

9:15am - 12ish min walk to gym

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pull Ups*

B/W - 14 reps

B/W - 10 reps

B/W - 8 reps

*Deadlifts *

Warm up

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Working Set

80kg - 10 reps

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

*Barbell BOR*

60kg - 8 reps

50kg - 11 reps

50kg - 9 reps

*Close Grip Pulldowns*

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 9 reps

70kg - 8 reps

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 8 reps

30kg 7 reps

*Abs* *thought i'd better start doing some direct ab work as i haven't done so far!!!

*Rope Cable Crunch*

Half Stack - 15 reps (too light)

3 Away From Full Stack - 13 reps

Full Stack - 12 reps

Full Stack - 10 reps

Full Stack - 10 reps

Pleased with my deadlifts today, i only managed 5 reps with 100kg last week and i managed 3 really good sets today! Reckon i could increase it to 110kg maybe 120kg next week, i'll see how it goes. I was almost sick a few times though and got a bad tension headache too, man i love deads:lol:

Got a nice burn on the ab exercise too, might try and fit them in a few times per week, if i can be ar$ed.


----------



## hackskii

Your strength is really going up fast.


----------



## Sharpy76

Right, had the worst night's sleep ever last night. My 3yr old woke up about 12ish and decided to jump in our bed and it went downhill from there really. He's not well so i didn't have the heart to put him back in his bed so i ended up sleeping on the sofa at 2:30am, joy.....

6:30am - 30mins fasted cardio *cutting back on my cardio from today, if i feel i'm putting on any fat, i'll adjust it as and when.

9:15am - 12mins walk to gym

9:30am - Gym

*Chest*

*Dips*

Warm Up

B/W - 30 reps

B/W - 15 reps

Working Sets

25kg - 13 reps

30kg - 10 reps *first time at this weight!!!!!

30kg - 9 reps

30kg - 8 reps

*Decline Bench Press*

70kg - 14 reps

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 10 reps + 1 spotted

80kg - 8 reps

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

35kg - 8 reps

35kg - 5 reps

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 9 reps

*Flat Dumbbell Flys*

20kg - 9 reps

20kg - 9 reps

20kg - 8 reps

20kg - 8 reps +1 spotted

Considering i was shattered when we were walking to the gym, i was very pleased with that workout. Hit a new pb on weighted dips and felt like i could go heavier and i did more than i've ever done in the past on decline bench! I think the most i ever did years ago when i used to do it was 70kg! My friend took the shine of it though by saying that i should be lifting heavier on decline than flat because it's easier, he said the weight should be 20% heavier than my flat benching?? Is that right or is it bro-science lol?!?!?!?!

Anyway, i was pleased nonetheless. I was however slightly disappointed with my incline dumbbell press though. I struggled on 35's but i suppose after the dips and decline it was to be expected? I loved decline, felt so much more natural than flat and i can't wait to see if i can do 90kg next week, BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Uriel

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate, much appreciated!
> 
> Hopefully by the end of week 12, they'll be a lot bigger


sharpy - your quads hammies and calfs are way behind you upper body bro - what gives??? you a bicep boy?? lol

no seriously mate - great upper half - need to balance up IMO


----------



## MURPHYZ

just read all of this and subbed m8, you look bloody great and defo look fuller in your comparison pics, agree with Muriel about the legs, good work tho m8 this is a good journal.


----------



## George-Bean

Dips

Warm Up

B/W - 30 reps

B/W - 15 reps

Whats the B/W mean mate?


----------



## Sharpy76

George-Bean said:


> Dips
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> B/W - 30 reps
> 
> B/W - 15 reps
> 
> Whats the B/W mean mate?


Body weight


----------



## Sweat

Good work Sharpster, very nice improvements. Keep it up mate! Can't wait for my shoulder to recover then can train again (3 weeks little to no training).


----------



## Sharpy76

Uriel said:


> sharpy - your quads hammies and calfs are way behind you upper body bro - what gives??? you a bicep boy?? lol
> 
> no seriously mate - great upper half - need to balance up IMO


You are spot on mate, i totally agree they are out of proportion. In the past i (before i stopped training) i have been guilty of not pushing myself on legs if i'm being completely honest, but in my defence, since i 've restarted, i've been really pushing myself and doing what i can to get them to grow. My legs have only just recovered from last weeks workout which hopefully shows how much i'm working them now. Got legs tomorrow and i'm looking forward to it!

You got great quads mate, any tips? Do you squat?



Breeny said:


> just read all of this and subbed m8, you look bloody great and defo look fuller in your comparison pics, agree with Muriel about the legs, good work tho m8 this is a good journal.


Thanks mate, i appreciate it

Having this journal really helps me keep on top of things, i'll keep it updated with every workout and pics every 2 weeks, hopefully it'll be an interesting read for you all!


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Good work Sharpster, very nice improvements. Keep it up mate! Can't wait for my shoulder to recover then can train again (3 weeks little to no training).


Alright mate!

Shoulder sounds bad, what happened??


----------



## Uriel

Sharpy76 said:


> !
> 
> You got great quads mate, any tips? Do you squat?


mate thank u for taking my crit as it was aimed.....- your legs will easily catch up due to your good genetics.

I SQUATTED FOR 5 OR 6 REARS BUT TEND NOT TO FOR THE PAST (OOPS CAPS) 10 or so....i do hack squats, sissy squats, leg press, extensions, lunges, bulg split squats etc etc........

i bust my L5 years ago wgich left me with a weak lower back chain..

looking nice and lean and mega hench bro


----------



## LeBigMac

Sharpy76 said:


> Right, had the worst night's sleep ever last night. My 3yr old woke up about 12ish and decided to jump in our bed and it went downhill from there really. He's not well so i didn't have the heart to put him back in his bed so i ended up sleeping on the sofa at 2:30am, joy.....
> 
> 6:30am - 30mins fasted cardio *cutting back on my cardio from today, if i feel i'm putting on any fat, i'll adjust it as and when.
> 
> 9:15am - 12mins walk to gym
> 
> 9:30am - Gym
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> B/W - 30 reps
> 
> B/W - 15 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 25kg - 13 reps
> 
> 30kg - 10 reps *first time at this weight!!!!!
> 
> 30kg - 9 reps
> 
> 30kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Decline Bench Press*
> 
> 70kg - 14 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps + 1 spotted
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Incline Dumbbell Press*
> 
> 35kg - 8 reps
> 
> 35kg - 5 reps
> 
> 30kg - 10 reps
> 
> 30kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Flat Dumbbell Flys*
> 
> 20kg - 9 reps
> 
> 20kg - 9 reps
> 
> 20kg - 8 reps
> 
> 20kg - 8 reps +1 spotted
> 
> Considering i was shattered when we were walking to the gym, i was very pleased with that workout. Hit a new pb on weighted dips and felt like i could go heavier and i did more than i've ever done in the past on decline bench! I think the most i ever did years ago when i used to do it was 70kg! My friend took the shine of it though by saying that i should be lifting heavier on decline than flat because it's easier, he said the weight should be 20% heavier than my flat benching?? Is that right or is it bro-science lol?!?!?!?!
> 
> Anyway, i was pleased nonetheless. I was however slightly disappointed with my incline dumbbell press though. I struggled on 35's but i suppose after the dips and decline it was to be expected? I loved decline, felt so much more natural than flat and i can't wait to see if i can do 90kg next week, BRING IT ON!!!


Lifts are going up mate. Good to see.

Hope ya nipper is right. Got 2 myself. When they are ill so hard not to be soft and just let em take your bed.


----------



## Sharpy76

Uriel said:


> mate thank u for taking my crit as it was aimed.....- your legs will easily catch up due to your good genetics.
> 
> I SQUATTED FOR 5 OR 6 REARS BUT TEND NOT TO FOR THE PAST (OOPS CAPS) 10 or so....i do hack squats, sissy squats, leg press, extensions, lunges, bulg split squats etc etc........
> 
> i bust my L5 years ago wgich left me with a weak lower back chain..
> 
> looking nice and lean and mega hench bro


I really hope they will grow and i'm gonna do everything i can to make sure they do.

Deep squats, leg press, lunges and leg extensions are all on the agenda for tomorrow. Gonna have to add in some calve work too but there isn't a calve raise machine in my gym so i'll have to improvise somehow?

And constructive criticism is always welcome mate


----------



## Sharpy76

LeBigMac said:


> Lifts are going up mate. Good to see.
> 
> Hope ya nipper is right. Got 2 myself. When they are ill so hard not to be soft and just let em take your bed.


Alright fella!

He's still rough, i can see another night on the sofa for me i think. Thanks for asking though mate He's only 3 and still in that cute stage so it's hard to turf him out of my bed lol.

But yeah, weights are going in the right direction and i'm pleased with the progress so far.

Everything alright your end now mate?


----------



## Sharpy76

Sitting on my sofa with me laptop killing time trying to resist the temptation of cardio this morning. Got legs today and i want to save all my energy for squats lol.

Better sleep last night, 3yr old stayed in his room thank god, i really didn't think he would though. Missus picked up some more Nytol too which always helps


----------



## liam0810

For calves mate do toe presses on the leg press machine. You could also get a box and put the barbell across the shoulders and do calf raises on the box.


----------



## mikemull

Sharpy76 said:


> there isn't a calve raise machine in my gym so i'll have to improvise somehow?
> 
> And constructive criticism is always welcome mate


As stated above, toe presses on leg press, standing calf raises with a box/step box/couple of weight plates under feet, can also do seated calf raises with plates on your thighs and feet on the box and also donkey calf raises using your mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bit late in the day but today was legs!

*Legs*

*Squats*

Warm Up

Oly bar no weight - 15 reps

Oly bar no weight - 15 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

80kg - 7 reps

80kg - 8 reps

70kg - 8 reps

70kg - 7 reps

*Leg Press*

200kg - 12 reps

220kg - 9 reps

220kg - 8 reps

220kg - 8 reps

*Dumbbell Lunges*

15kg - 18 reps

15kg - 16 reps

15kg - 16 reps

*Leg Extensions *

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 9 reps

*Calve Raises*

100kg - 20 reps

100kg - 17 reps

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 15 reps

___________________

Squats felt EXTRA hard today, think it might've been because we trained our legs on Friday last week and they wasn't fully recovered. Anyhow, i pushed myself and did what i could. Legs have been in bits since, bring on the doms tomorrow lol!

I hate fvcking lunges, they are a ba$tard of an exercise!


----------



## Milky

I always want to incorperate lunges but my gym is just too crowded.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I always want to incorperate lunges but my gym is just too crowded.


You should defo add them in mate.

They are an absolute killer! 15kg sounds pathetic but once you get to about 10 steps, you just wanna drop those fvckers!

Nice sig btw, won't be long mate


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> You should defo add them in mate.
> 
> They are an absolute killer! 15kg sounds pathetic but once you get to about 10 steps, you just wanna drop those fvckers!
> 
> Nice sig btw, won't be long mate


Hey l know mate, used to do them a while back.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Hey l know mate, used to do them a while back.


Oh my bad, i misread your post. I thought you meant that you've never done them lol.

Should've known better considering you're a veteran


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Oh my bad, i misread your post. I thought you meant that you've never done them lol.
> 
> Should've known better considering you're a veteran


Like you say you look like a pussy guerning with two kiddies DB's in your hand but man alive you soon realise why !


----------



## LeBigMac

Sharpy76 said:


> Bit late in the day but today was legs!
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> Oly bar no weight - 15 reps
> 
> Oly bar no weight - 15 reps
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 80kg - 7 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> 70kg - 8 reps
> 
> 70kg - 7 reps
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> 200kg - 12 reps
> 
> 220kg - 9 reps
> 
> 220kg - 8 reps
> 
> 220kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Dumbbell Lunges*
> 
> 15kg - 18 reps
> 
> 15kg - 16 reps
> 
> 15kg - 16 reps
> 
> *Leg Extensions *
> 
> 45kg - 10 reps
> 
> 45kg - 10 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Calve Raises*
> 
> 100kg - 20 reps
> 
> 100kg - 17 reps
> 
> 100kg - 15 reps
> 
> 100kg - 15 reps
> 
> ___________________
> 
> Squats felt EXTRA hard today, think it might've been because we trained our legs on Friday last week and they wasn't fully recovered. Anyhow, i pushed myself and did what i could. Legs have been in bits since, bring on the doms tomorrow lol!
> 
> I hate fvcking lunges, they are a ba$tard of an exercise!


Guess I'm a little twisted then. I enjoy walking lunges. Especially super setted with front squats. Burn baby burn!!


----------



## dipdabs

I love and hate lunges at the same time... Make me feel sick by last set and the repetitiveness can be boring but love feeling them work!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Heyyyyy sharpy!

Thanks for the PM bud, no worries about helping out.

TBH regarding your legs, i've seen worse! HOWEVER, you are only taking pics from the front, to see your full leg width i need to see how the hammies tie in.

Take some pics doing a side chest pose but i want to see the legs from the toe to the hip, no myspace angles, side on.

My legs were hit and beaten into shape by high rep squats, 15 reppers!!

Nothing causes a mental "fck this sht" when doing 15 reps and you are on rep 13 ready to bail.

My leg program was (during the mass mass mass stage)

SQUATS

3 X 15

LEG EXTENSIONS

FST-7

LYING HAM CURLS

4-5 X 10

STIFF LEG DEADS

3 X 10

STANDING CALVE RAISES

4 X FAILURE (LOW REP)

SITTING CALVE RAISES

3 X FAILURE (HIGH REP)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PS: you want legs... try stuff like this from time to time, sorts the men from the boys


----------



## Sharpy76

Incredible Bulk said:


> Heyyyyy sharpy!
> 
> Thanks for the PM bud, no worries about helping out.
> 
> TBH regarding your legs, i've seen worse! HOWEVER, you are only taking pics from the front, to see your full leg width i need to see how the hammies tie in.
> 
> Take some pics doing a side chest pose but i want to see the legs from the toe to the hip, no myspace angles, side on.
> 
> My legs were hit and beaten into shape by high rep squats, 15 reppers!!
> 
> Nothing causes a mental "fck this sht" when doing 15 reps and you are on rep 13 ready to bail.
> 
> My leg program was (during the mass mass mass stage)
> 
> SQUATS
> 
> 3 X 15
> 
> LEG EXTENSIONS
> 
> FST-7
> 
> LYING HAM CURLS
> 
> 4-5 X 10
> 
> STIFF LEG DEADS
> 
> 3 X 10
> 
> STANDING CALVE RAISES
> 
> 4 X FAILURE (LOW REP)
> 
> SITTING CALVE RAISES
> 
> 3 X FAILURE (HIGH REP)


Thanks IB!!!

You've seen worse? Lol, i feel for the poor fvcker:lol:

15reps squats it is then! I'll have to drop the weight down obviously but i'll defo be doing that next wednesday!

FST-7, what the hell is this?!?!

I appreciate you being so prompt with your help mate, thanks a lot


----------



## Sharpy76

Incredible Bulk said:


> PS: you want legs... try stuff like this from time to time, sorts the men from the boys


"How was it Aaron?"

"Fvcking awful"

:lol:

You are a fvcking animal, jesus christ that looked hard as fvck!!!


----------



## liam0810

Fst is 7x10 reps with 30 secs max rest. I think it was Hany Rambod who came up with it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

It truly sucked!!! Relief afterwards was immense though lol.

Yes FST-7 is 10 reps for 7 sets, 30 secs rest. Same weight all the way through.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Fst is 7x10 reps with 30 secs max rest. I think it was Hany Rambod who came up with it.


Bloody hell!

I take it the weight has to be lower then?


----------



## Sharpy76

Incredible Bulk said:


> It truly sucked!!! Relief afterwards was immense though lol.
> 
> Yes FST-7 is 10 reps for 7 sets, 30 secs rest. Same weight all the way through.


That sound's painful, i'll give it a go though!

Thanks mate


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> I take it the weight has to be lower then?


yeah mate lower the weight you'd normally use. the first 2 or 3 sets you think its easy but by the 5th its brutul and by the 7th you want to cry


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> yeah mate lower the weight you'd normally use. the first 2 or 3 sets you think its easy but by the 5th its brutul and by the 7th you want to cry


Lol, it sounds hard as fvck but i'll defo give it a go, cheers mate


----------



## Sharpy76

No cardio again today, apart from the 25ish min walk to/from gym.

*Shoulders*

*Seated Military Press Olympic Bar*

Warm up

Oly bar no weight - 15 reps

Oly bar no weight - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

Working Set

45kg - 12 reps

50kg - 7 reps

45kg - 9 reps + 1 spotted

45kg - 7 reps + 1 spotted

*Single Arm Side Lateral Raises * *drop sets, 20 reps each side

12.5kg - 12 reps *>* 10kg - 5 reps *>* 7kg - 4 reps

12.5kg - 10 reps *>* 10kg - 6 reps *>* 7kg - 4 reps

12.5kg - 8 reps *>* 10kg - 6 reps *> *7kg - 6 reps

*Bent Over Laterals*

12.5kg - 10 reps

12.5kg - 9 reps

12.5kg - 9 reps

*Traps*

*Barbell Shrugs*

80kg - 15 reps

80kg - 13 reps

80kg - 11 reps

80kg - 11 reps

Military press weight went up from last week, not much, only 5kg but still. I tried 50kg but only got 7 reps so i lowered the weight because i like to hit at least 8. Drop sets on side lateral's burned beyond belief!!

Had a wicked pump again, veins were sticking out all over my shoulders, should've got my friend to take a pic but people in the gym might've thought we're gay

This probably looks disgusting but i love it lol! I have it at least twice a day, yum yum

250g grilled chicken breast with 20g Nandos medium sauce marinaded over night.

150g broccoli

150g low fat cottage cheese


----------



## dipdabs

I like tenderstem broccoli personally


----------



## Sharpy76

Kaywoodham said:


> I like tenderstem broccoli personally


Never tried them tbh, whats the difference?

____________

Friday weigh in (first thing, pre brekkie) and i'm up 5lbs from last week?! Water maybe?



Anyway, arms today. Friend wanted to start with bi's instead of tri's. I didn't really want to but i did anyway.

*Biceps*

*Straight Barbell Curls*

Warm up

25kg - 10 reps

25kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 5 reps

40kg - 7 reps

35kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Curls*

12.5kg - 10 reps

12.5kg - 10 reps

12.5kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 4 reps

*Triceps*

*Skull Crushers*

40kg - 12 reps

45kg - 9 reps

45kg - 7 reps

40kg - 8 reps + 1 spotted

*Dumbbell Overhead Press*

45kg - 14 reps *felt too easy but when i tried to get the 50kg into position i couldn't do it, so i just repped out with the 45 lol

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 11 reps

45kg - 10 reps

*Pushdowns* *30secs rest between sets

Whole Stack - 8 reps

2 away from stack - 8 reps

3 away from stack - 8 reps

4 away from stack - 8 reps

Bit pi$$ed of that i did bi's first because i think i could've done more weight on the skull crushers and maybe could've got the 50kg dumbbell onto my shoulder for overhead press, 45kg was too easy tbh. It is awkward to get the weight into position and if you have someone pass it to you, their hands get in the way because of where you have to hold it and it just gets messy so prefer to throw it up on to my shoulder and go from there.

Won't be training my bi's first in the future, stupid friend with his stupid ideas lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

Got a poxy wedding reception to go to tonight, the missus's friends not mine and i really don't want to go but it's important to her.

I'm going to drive so i don't get the temptation to drink through complete boredom. On the plus side, the missus said she wants to find a nice quiet spot on the way home, giggity giggity, giggity goo:devil2:


----------



## Sharpy76

Almost forgot, week 4 officially started yesterday! Once again, no pip today whatsoever

The drive home from the wedding reception last night was erm... interesting:whistling: :beer:

Not having dominos as my cheat today, for some strange reason i'm not feeling it. I fancy some spag bol, so the missus popped out and got loads of extra lean mean, cheese and garlic bread! Ain't had it for ages so looking forward to it. Got hot sticky toffee pudding and ice cream for afters too


----------



## Sharpy76

Hi de hi campers!

You may or may not have noticed i've been quiet on here the last few days, well, monday was back day and that meant deadlifts.........

I pulled my fvcking back doing deads, i was on my 4th set @100kg and like a pr**k i looked to my right hand side to check my form in the mirror and "TWANG" something went in my lower back (left side). I dropped the weight and called it a day. Got home and iced it up then got i a hot bath. When i got out, i looked in the mirror and my waist looked like it had been pushed a few inches over to my right, i sh!t myself!!!

I phoned a local osteopath and they reassured me that that was not unusual for a back muscle pull and i booked an appointment for this morning at 10:30am.

Not long been back and it does feel a bit better today but he said i'll probably feel very sore tomorrow after the stuff i had done today. Got another appointment on saturday morning at 11 and i'm hoping that i'll be a lot better by then. Still can't straighten my back properly though.

I've been so pi$$ed of with myself and i've felt almost depressed the last couple of days, just into week 4 and i go and do this to myself, what an absolute c0ck. I've been biting everyones heads off which isn't great especially as the kids are off school. I've been a nightmare for the family they must hate me at the moment lol.

I'm over it now and there's nothing i can do except prey for a speedy recovery, the osteopath said maybe 2wks but i'm hoping next week tbh. We'll have to see.

Can't believe i did something so stupid, i did it without realising tbh. It wasn't the weight because i was repping out with 100kg and actually did 110kg with no probs whatsoever.

Been a struggle to stick to diet feeling like this, had a couple of slip ups but i needed some comfort food!

Anyway, i'll prepare myself for all the "i told you so's"


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Hi de hi campers!
> 
> You may or may not have noticed i've been quiet on here the last few days, well, monday was back day and that meant deadlifts.........
> 
> I pulled my fvcking back doing deads, i was on my 4th set @100kg and like a pr**k i looked to my right hand side to check my form in the mirror and "TWANG" something went in my lower back (left side). I dropped the weight and called it a day. Got home and iced it up then got i a hot bath. When i got out, i looked in the mirror and my waist looked like it had been pushed a few inches over to my right, i sh!t myself!!!
> 
> I phoned a local osteopath and they reassured me that that was not unusual for a back muscle pull and i booked an appointment for this morning at 10:30am.
> 
> Not long been back and it does feel a bit better today but he said i'll probably feel very sore tomorrow after the stuff i had done today. Got another appointment on saturday morning at 11 and i'm hoping that i'll be a lot better by then. Still can't straighten my back properly though.
> 
> I've been so pi$$ed of with myself and i've felt almost depressed the last couple of days, just into week 4 and i go and do this to myself, what an absolute c0ck. I've been biting everyones heads off which isn't great especially as the kids are off school. I've been a nightmare for the family they must hate me at the moment lol.
> 
> I'm over it now and there's nothing i can do except prey for a speedy recovery, the osteopath said maybe 2wks but i'm hoping next week tbh. We'll have to see.
> 
> Can't believe i did something so stupid, i did it without realising tbh. It wasn't the weight because i was repping out with 100kg and actually did 110kg with no probs whatsoever.
> 
> Been a struggle to stick to diet feeling like this, had a couple of slip ups but i needed some comfort food!
> 
> Anyway, i'll prepare myself for all the "i told you so's"


Mate these things happen, i pulled the same area so badly that i had to get my sister to put my shoes on in the morning to get to the docs (luckily i was wearing boxers that night).

Just make sure you rest because the last thing you want to do is repeat the injury and hinder your progress even more.

All will be well again mate dont worry.


----------



## LeBigMac

It happens mate. I tore my RC during my first cycle. Hope it's a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## Sharpy76

Thanks fella's.

I don't feel as down today but i was horrible for 2 days. Everything was going along just as planned then this. Oh well, i'll just have to extend my cycle to compensate for the time off

Seeing my body completely out of alignment really did panic me though. But it is getting better so i just have to stick to my diet and not get too down about it. Might try and do a bit of cardio but if i feel it stretching and it's uncomfortable, i'll sack it. Can't handle the thought of doing nothing though!


----------



## hackskii

I tore a bicep on a cycle, you just get so motivated that you feel like superman, sadly thought reality sets in.

Just a slight set back mate.


----------



## liam0810

Been there, done that! You should be able to train again in a week, but leave deads for a while. Maybe start with rack pulls to build it back up before starting full deads again. I love doing deads but then again I don't as its so easy to get injured doing them. And as you know injuring your back is debilitating. Don't beat yourself up and be depressed, you'll be right in a week or so.


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> I tore a bicep on a cycle, you just get so motivated that you feel like superman, sadly thought reality sets in.
> 
> Just a slight set back mate.


This is the thing, i did my heaviest deadlift so far, 110kg for 8 reps then for 7 reps, drop it down to 100kg and then get the injury. My fault for checking form and looking into a mirror on my right, not the brightest thing to do with 100kg on the bar, thats why i'm so pi$$ed off with myself. Oh well, onwards and upwards hopefully next week!



liam0810 said:


> Been there, done that! You should be able to train again in a week, but leave deads for a while. Maybe start with rack pulls to build it back up before starting full deads again. I love doing deads but then again I don't as its so easy to get injured doing them. And as you know injuring your back is debilitating. Don't beat yourself up and be depressed, you'll be right in a week or so.


Cheers mate, it is hard to stick to the diet when i'm just sitting on my fat ar$e all day and there is loads of the kids picky foods in the cupboards, its boredom more than anything. Might go to work for a few hours tomorrow just to get out of the house! I forgot how sh!t daytime television is. Good job i got loads of film's recorded on sky+.


----------



## Sharpy76

Well back is much straighter now after my session with the osteopath yesterday. Feels better too so i'm a lot happier now!

Next week is starting to look realistic for a return to the gym, fingers crossed...

I'll see how my back is but if i feel it's a lot better by Saturday, i'll cancel the appointment for my 2nd session, no point in wasting money and i know that they'll try and milk it for all it's worth.

But yeah, much better today both in body and mind. Ordered some more juice to extend my cycle by a few weeks too, **** it, gotta make up for the time i've had off


----------



## LeBigMac

Sharpy76 said:


> Well back is much straighter now after my session with the osteopath yesterday. Feels better too so i'm a lot happier now!
> 
> Next week is starting to look realistic for a return to the gym, fingers crossed...
> 
> I'll see how my back is but if i feel it's a lot better by Saturday, i'll cancel the appointment for my 2nd session, no point in wasting money and i know that they'll try and milk it for all it's worth.
> 
> But yeah, much better today both in body and mind. Ordered some more juice to extend my cycle by a few weeks too, **** it, gotta make up for the time i've had off


Good to hear. Bet you are biting at the bit to get down the gym!


----------



## Sharpy76

LeBigMac said:


> Good to hear. Bet you are biting at the bit to get down the gym!


I'm gagging to get back in the gym, it's driving me mad. Not been working either so i've been bored out of my skull, spending money on internet shopping on stuff i don't need lol.

Diet has been spot on today but i did have a few blow outs the first couple of days. Had a chinese monday night then i ate the missus's strawberry cheesecake haagen dazs (and i don't even like it lol), and last night i had a slice of strawberry cheesecake and a twirl. Not too bad but i'm usually super clean with my diet until i have my cheat meal on Sunday.

Oh well, considering i felt almost depressed i think i've done pretty well to only have that amount of crap!


----------



## liam0810

If it was me mate I'd have next weeks osteopath appointment just to be safe. Next week get back in the gym but take it easy with the back workout


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> If it was me mate I'd have next weeks osteopath appointment just to be safe. Next week get back in the gym but take it easy with the back workout


Yeah you're probably right mate. I'll stick with the Saturday appointment and hopefully feel good enough to start back monday.

What exercises do you reckon i should do for back, pulldown, chin ups? Bit nervous about bending over (oh er) to do bor's or t-bar?


----------



## liam0810

If you do bent over rows drop the weight and go higher reps just to build it back up. Pull ups, pull downs, seated rows and pullovers/straight arm pulldowns should be ok with a dodgy lower back


----------



## Sharpy76

Back is getting much better day by day now. Can feel awkward getting out of the car if i've been sitting in it for about an hour but other than that, it's A LOT better. I'll be skipping to the gym Monday morning i've missed it that much:lol:

Still had my usual Friday morning first thing pre brekkie weigh in (thats a mouthful lol) and i've put on 5lbs since last week, W T F?!?!? That's a total of 10lb in the last 2 weeks?!?! Defo has to be some water and/or fat where i've not done any exercise this week! I actually fit into some old Ralph Lauren shorts that are a 32" today, not worn those for a few years haha.

But yeah, i was 13st 11lb 2 weeks ago, i'm now 14st 7lbs, fat basteward!!



Oh, nearly forgot. Got some more Burr Test400, tren enan, and mast enan coming on Monday so my cycle is going to slightly change.

From next week i'll be doing.....

*800mg Test400* (instead of 600mg)

*400mg Tren enan* (instead of 300mg)

*400mg Masteron enan* (instead of 300mg)

I'll be splitting it up into 2 separate jabs, 3ml each on Tuesday and Friday. Not a huge difference in dosage but i have to jab my friend on those days so i thought i might as well change it up and have a jab myself while i'm there lol.

I'll be running with this for 15wks now instead of 12wks. Week 5 officially starts tomorrow (even though i'm not jabbing til Tues) so i have 11 full weeks left!!! Wanted to extend it because of my back injury this week, so thats what i did, gotta make up for the set back (no pun intended).

Also got some more adex and hcg too.

The test is defo kicking in this week, i've been dribbling everytime the missus walks past me, and i'm not talking about from my mouth:drool: Too much info? Sorry about that


----------



## hackskii

Tren, mast, test is awesome, I felt so good on that with the exception of high blood pressure:lol:

My libido has never been so high when on those, so bad in fact I almost ditched the cycle because all day every day, all I thought about was sex.

Wife was not with me at the time and when I woke up from work, pull off, when I got home all I wanted to do is look at porn, it was totally distracting and there was nothing I could do about it.

Every women I wanted to see naked or have sex with, any age, fat, skinny, anything, even hideous looking I was staring at them.


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> Tren, mast, test is awesome, I felt so good on that with the exception of high blood pressure:lol:
> 
> My libido has never been so high when on those, so bad in fact I almost ditched the cycle because all day every day, all I thought about was sex.
> 
> Wife was not with me at the time and when I woke up from work, pull off, when I got home all I wanted to do is look at porn, it was totally distracting and there was nothing I could do about it.
> 
> Every women I wanted to see naked or have sex with, any age, fat, skinny, anything, even hideous looking I was staring at them.


 :lol:

I haven't quite got to that point yet but i'm well on the way!!

My libido feels like it did 10yrs ago and it's getting better, man i love this stuff lol!


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I haven't quite got to that point yet but i'm well on the way!!
> 
> My libido feels like it did 10yrs ago and it's getting better, man i love this stuff lol!


Well, my libido during that cycle was more than any time in my life at any age. I am going to be 53 next month to give you an idea.

But to be fair not all will have the same effects.


----------



## gettingLEAN

reading this makes me wanna get bulking! looking big for 14stone man nice one

loled at u thinking u were 20% bodyfat in your opening post  closer to 10 like people said

keep it up bro will be interesting to see results when gear kicks in full


----------



## Sharpy76

gettingLEAN said:


> reading this makes me wanna get bulking! looking big for 14stone man nice one
> 
> loled at u thinking u were 20% bodyfat in your opening post  closer to 10 like people said
> 
> keep it up bro will be interesting to see results when gear kicks in full


Cheers mate, thanks for stopping by!

I was going to do some updated pics this weekend (last ones were 2wks ago a few pages back) but what with not being in the gym all week because of my back and no cardio, i don't feel great at the mo so i'll get the missus to do them next week instead.

I'll also update the first post with all progress pics so far and in the future, easy access and all that!


----------



## Sharpy76

Did 65mins fasted cardio this morning, first bit of exercise for nearly a week and it felt fvcking GREAT!!!!

My back held out fine and didn't get uncomfortable once so things are looking up!

Got my osteopath appointment at 11am so that should loosen me even more and i'll be more than ready for some weights Monday morning.

Had a poxy nights sleep though, kept waking up with a raging boner and just couldn't settle. Twas extra hot and muggy last night though....


----------



## liam0810

Sounds like the tren has kicked in mate with the sweats and hard ons! It turns me into a sweaty rapist, I can't wait to start again!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Sounds like the tren has kicked in mate with the sweats and hard ons! It turns me into a sweaty rapist, I can't wait to start again!


Yeah i think you might be right mate. I'd like to think that i'm naturally a sex machine but who am i kidding, it's defo the juice!


----------



## Sharpy76

Todays osteopath appointment done and dusted. He said i'm still a bit tight and he showed me some stretches to do but i feel fine. Looser than i've ever been tbh so all is good.

Gym on Monday morning, canny wait!


----------



## Milky

Ive just ragged my upper spine / neck mate doing the 55 DB's l think.

Extra stregth Volterol is king in this situation.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Ive just ragged my upper spine / neck mate doing the 55 DB's l think.
> 
> Extra stregth Volterol is king in this situation.


Ouch, i feel your pain mate.

Extra strength Volterol? Good stuff then?

Wish i had known about them the other day lol.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Todays osteopath appointment done and dusted. He said i'm still a bit tight and he showed me some stretches to do but i feel fine. Looser than i've ever been tbh so all is good.
> 
> Gym on Monday morning, canny wait!


Did you tell him you were back training? What stretches has he shown you mate? Could do with some for my back before deads.



Milky said:


> Ive just ragged my upper spine / neck mate doing the 55 DB's l think.
> 
> Extra stregth Volterol is king in this situation.


What exercise were you doing mate?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3399359 said:


> Did you tell him you were back training? What stretches has he shown you mate? Could do with some for my back before deads.
> 
> What exercise were you doing mate?


Incline db press mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Did you tell him you were back training? What stretches has he shown you mate? Could do with some for my back before deads.


Hard to explain but basically i was lying on my back then brought up one knee, held it for 40secs, pulled it up further but to the opposite side and held for 40secs, slowly lower then do the other knee. Then you do it with both knees at the the same time (without pulling them to the opposite side though). Probably doesn't make much sense but it's hard to get across in words.

He showed me these too....






And he said to do some foam stretching. Tbh i don't really ever stretch properly but i will do in the future!


----------



## Sharpy76

Did 45mins fasted cardio this morning.

Watched Match Of The Day on my iPhone while i was cycling, surprising really, i don't usually watch it when we loose:mad:

Not a great start for AVB, we did look good at times so i'm remaining optimistic!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Did 45mins fasted cardio this morning.
> 
> Watched Match Of The Day on my iPhone while i was cycling, surprising really, i don't usually watch it when we loose:mad:
> 
> Not a great start for AVB, we did look good at times so i'm remaining optimistic!


Defoe looked sharp but I think you need to replace Modrid or you'll struggle this year. Need to keep Lennon and Bale fit as well. Anyway the season starts tomorrow!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Defoe looked sharp but I think you need to replace Modrid or you'll struggle this year. Need to keep Lennon and Bale fit as well. *Anyway the season starts tomorrow*!


Eh? City are playing today..... :devil2:

But yeah, AVB needs to stick with Defoe cos he WILL score goals, i would've liked to have signed Adebayor too but hey ho. Thought he did well last year and holds the ball up brilliantly but he's a greedy fvcker and didn't want the wage cut, can't blame him really.

Redknapp didn't give Defoe a decent run tbh so hopefully AVB will.....


----------



## Sharpy76

Ok, back in the gym today after my mishap with my back last Monday and it felt GREAT!!!

06:00am - Fasted cardio - 45mins steady state (130bpm) on stationary bike

09:30am - Gym:

*Chest*

*Decline Bench*

*Warm Up*

20kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

*Working Sets*

80kg - 14 reps

90kg - 11 reps

100kg - 6 reps + 1 spotted *never did this weight before!!!

90kg - 8 reps + 1 spotted

*Incline DB Press*

35kg - 8 reps *my grip was fvcked and completely threw me off this set, could've done much more tbh

35kg - 10 reps *grip was better this time lol

35kg - 8 reps

35kg - 6 reps *left arm completely went!

*Flat DB Flyes*

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 8 reps

17.5kg - 10 reps

17.5kg - 8 reps

*Dips*

B/W - 11 reps

B/W - 8 reps

B/W - 11 reps

B/W - 14 reps *don't ask me how i got 14 out lol!

Really pleased with how the session went considering i was quite apprehensive because of my back, but it was fine.

PB on decline and i could've done more on incline db's, 40's maybe next week!!

Strength is still progressively getting better every week and it feels great, had quite a few carbs yesterday and i was full of beans in the gym today, bring on tomorrow!!


----------



## LeBigMac

Nice work on the pb mate. Wish I had some chest today!!


----------



## Sharpy76

LeBigMac said:


> Nice work on the pb mate. Wish I had some chest today!!


Cheers mate!

Even when i was at my "peak" (see avi) i never EVER pushed this sort of weight. I realise now, looking back, that i was never pushing myself. So i probably could've done it but didn't, if that makes sense?

Things are so much different now, i'm constantly pushing myself and it's paying off! Never trained like this before tbh.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Even when i was at my "peak" (see avi) i never EVER pushed this sort of weight. I realise now, looking back, that i was never pushing myself. So i probably could've done it but didn't, if that makes sense?
> 
> Things are so much different now, i'm constantly pushing myself and it's paying off! Never trained like this before tbh.


Maybe were getting older, we realise we havent got much time left :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Maybe were getting older, we realise we havent got much time left :lol:


 :lol:

Yep, i reckon you're right pal!

I'm thinking along the lines that this is my make or break time to get in the best shape i've ever been in, before it all goes downhill!

I know thats a slight exaggeration but it's what spurs me on...


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yep, i reckon you're right pal!
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines that this is my make or break time to get in the best shape i've ever been in, before it all goes downhill!
> 
> I know thats a slight exaggeration but it's what spurs me on...


Nail on head for me mate, 43 yrs old this yr.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Nail on head for me mate, 43 yrs old this yr.


And look at the transformation you're going through!

Age is nothing but a number my friend


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> And look at the transformation you're going through!
> 
> Age is nothing but a number my friend


As much as l would love to agree, and to an extent it is true the fact is we cant ounish our bodies the way we used too yrs ago.

I am gonna fu*king try tho !

:lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Even when i was at my "peak" (see avi) i never EVER pushed this sort of weight. I realise now, looking back, that i was never pushing myself. So i probably could've done it but didn't, if that makes sense?
> 
> Things are so much different now, i'm constantly pushing myself and it's paying off! Never trained like this before tbh.


You have learned from your previous mistake m8, that's what counts imo, so you will not make it again


----------



## Sharpy76

Back today....

*Wide Grip Pullups*

B/W - 5 reps warm up

B/W - 5 reps warm up

B/W - 15 reps full ROM, felt bloody good!

B/W - 10 reps

B/W - 7 reps

B/W - 6 reps + 1 partial

*Close Grip Pulldowns*

75kg - 10 reps

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 6 reps + 4 partials

70kg - 6 reps + 4 partials

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*

30kg - 10 reps

35kg - 7 reps

30kg - 7 reps

25kg - 10 reps

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*

60kg - 9 reps

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 7 reps + 2 partials

________________________

Didn't go mad today, took it a bit easy because of my back injury last week, it felt fine but i didn't want to push my luck. Stayed away from BOR and T-Bar but i'll do them next week. Wanted to go on the seated row but the fvcking machine was broke, i seriously need to change my gym, i think this one has run it's course tbh.

15 reps on wide grips pullups with a full rom felt great though, got a wicked pump! Love that exercise now i can do them properly lol.

Got do legs on my own tomorrow, my mate is taking his missus to the clinic to get her tits done so i can't be too mad at him:lol:


----------



## LeBigMac

Glad yor able to work the back mate. 15 wide pull ups nice work. What sort of tempo you working at?


----------



## Sharpy76

LeBigMac said:


> Glad yor able to work the back mate. 15 wide pull ups nice work. What sort of tempo you working at?


No set tempo as such, but i like to get a good contraction, so fairly slow and purposeful. Never been one for just throwing a weight up and down, i like to get a proper feel.

Rest between sets is usually about 60-90secs, although we don't time ourselves tbh.

Actually gonna be changing gym's probably next week too, this is the one we're going to look at, it's meant to be the absolute dogs danglies http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/, there is also gonna be another twist in my whole routine/diet and everything i think. I'll reveal more when i can:wink:


----------



## sharktank

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Even when i was at my "peak" (see avi) i never EVER pushed this sort of weight. I realise now, looking back, that i was never pushing myself. So i probably could've done it but didn't, if that makes sense?
> 
> Things are so much different now, i'm constantly pushing myself and it's paying off! Never trained like this before tbh.


Wait.. What?! You looked like that in your avi and you werent even benching 100kg!? :cursing: :cursing:

Lol my god.. curse your genetics!

You are looking immense even though you were only 2 weeks in.. Hope your back gets better soon! Keep up the good work you ****ing animal :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

sharktank said:


> Wait.. What?! You looked like that in your avi and you werent even benching 100kg!? :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Lol my god.. curse your genetics!
> 
> You are looking immense even though you were only 2 weeks in.. Hope your back gets better soon! Keep up the good work you ****ing animal :thumbup1:


Haha thanks mate!

A wise man once said to me "it's not what you lift, it's how you lift it":wink:

Got some changes coming up real soon which should hopefully see me pack on some size!

_____________

Went to see that gym in Crayford, fvck me it's awesome. It had machines that i didn't have a clue what the hell they were lol.

Great place and we start on Monday, can't wait!!!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Haha thanks mate!
> 
> A wise man once said to me "it's not what you lift, it's how you lift it":wink:
> 
> Got some changes coming up real soon which should hopefully see me pack on some size!
> 
> _____________
> 
> Went to see that gym in Crayford, fvck me it's awesome. It had machines that i didn't have a clue what the hell they were lol.
> 
> Great place and we start on Monday, can't wait!!!


Just had a look at that gym and its made me jealous! My gym looks sh1t compared to that. And its got a couple tasty personal trainers :thumb: In the last 2 years i think there honestly has been 3 maybe 4 girls who have come into my gym! There's an Indian lad who has long hair, he's the closest we get to a girl nowadays there!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Just had a look at that gym and its made me jealous! My gym looks sh1t compared to that. And its got a couple tasty personal trainers :thumb: In the last 2 years i think there honestly has been 3 maybe 4 girls who have come into my gym! There's an Indian lad who has long hair, he's the closest we get to a girl nowadays there!


Mate, i swear i've never seen a gym like it!! I was like a fat kid in a cake shop, didn't know where to look first lol. It will take a while to work out whats what but i'm so looking forward to it.

There was so much stuff that my head was in a spin and i couldn't take it all in tbh.

I also see 90kg dumbbells, never seen them before, i'll be pressing those by crimbo:lol:

They had some crazy Nautilus back machines which the fella said are pretty rare in gyms these days, i liked the look of them though!

Can't wait to jog on my current gym, it doesnt even have a pec deck and the machines are always broken


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sound's like your onto a winner there m8, we shall expect pics of you lifting them 90s, or we'll start calling you Noarms.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Sound's like your onto a winner there m8, we shall expect pics of you lifting them 90s, or we'll start calling you Noarms.


I'd prefer pics of the PT's or else you'll be noballs


----------



## Sharpy76

*Shoulders and Traps*

*DB Press *

Warm up

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

30kg - 12 reps

35kg - 9 reps *PB!!! Never lifted this weight before!

35kg - 8 reps

30kg - 11 reps

30kg - 9 reps

*Side Lateral Raises*

12.5kg - 13 reps > 10kg - 7 reps

12.5kg - 10 reps > 10kg - 6 reps > 7kg - 4 reps

12.5kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 5 reps > 7kg - 7 reps

*Bent Over Lateral Raise*

12.5kg - 11 reps

12.5kg - 10 reps

12.5kg - 8 reps

*Shrugs*

100kg - 23 reps

100kg - 19 reps

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 14 reps

____________

Pleased with the pb on db press, definitely think i could do more next week. I'll be in my new gym and they have smaller weight increments so 37.5kg is the goal next week, can't wait!!

I need to get some creatine, powder amino's or bcaa's, anyone have any good recommendations please?


----------



## Sharpy76

Just looking on the new gym website and they have a list of all the equipment, some cracking stuff. Plenty of calve machines so hopefully they might grow now lol.

There's a few things missing that i see there (all the Nautilus equipment) but the list is still pretty impressive, well, compared to my current gym!

http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/?page_id=781


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Can u email me back pal?


Sorry mate, phone didn't push the emails for some reason.

Done


----------



## Sharpy76

Arms today....

*Triceps*

*Skull Crushers*

Warm Up

20kg x 3 sets - 10 reps each

Working Sets

45kg - 12 reps *felt easy so thought i'd up the weight!

50kg - 7 reps *pb, never done this weight before!!

50kg - 5 reps

45kg - 7 reps + 1 spotted

40kg - 8 reps

*2-Handed Overhead DB Press*

50kg - 12 reps *PB, felt easy too but thats the heaviest db!!

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

*Pushdowns*

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

*Biceps*

*Straight BB Curl*

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 8 reps

35kg - 9 reps

35kg - 9 reps

*Hammer DB Curls*

20kg - 7 reps

15kg - 8 reps

15kg - 7 reps

12.5kg - 9 reps

________________

Over the moon with the PB's on skull crushers and overhead db press!! Felt very strong (for me anyway lol) and i defo could've lifted more on the db press. Was at my limit on skull crushers BUT i handled 50kg well and was pleased with my form. Should get a few more reps out next week at that weight. Shame that 50kg is the heaviest db in the gym because i know i could've done more, i was repping out easily with it tbh!!

All in all, very pleased with the weight progression for tri's. Looking forward to starting the new gym next week and for what Scott has in store for me!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

All going according to plan then m8, nice workout that.


----------



## Sharpy76

Breeny said:


> All going according to plan then m8, nice workout that.


Cheers mate, i was pleased with it tbh! Especially as i was knackered after not much sleep.........again.

Necked some Hemo Rage UC and i was ready to roll


----------



## George-Bean

Does hemo rage have the same effect as jack3d?


----------



## Tassotti

Crayford's on my doorstep

When I'm fully recovered, I'll have to pop down for a workout


----------



## Sharpy76

George-Bean said:



> Does hemo rage have the same effect as jack3d?


I've never done jack3d so i couldn't say! My mate did say it's similar though and he's tried both. I've got Craze too but haven't tried it yet.



Tassotti said:


> Crayford's on my doorstep
> 
> When I'm fully recovered, I'll have to pop down for a workout


Nice one mate!

Be good have blast on the weights with your good self


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Your diet, supps, and training plan is waiting in your email inbox!
> 
> Let me know buddy any questions!
> 
> It's tailored to you specifically
> 
> Let's gooooooooo


Cheers Scott!

I'll take a look


----------



## mikemull

dutch_scott said:


> Your diet, supps, and training plan is waiting in your email inbox!
> 
> Let me know buddy any questions!
> 
> It's tailored to you specifically
> 
> Let's gooooooooo


Are you working together for a show mate? I know Scott preps lads for this or have you just asked for advice/paid for his expertise?


----------



## mikemull

dutch_scott said:


> Only about 10% of my clients compete most just wanna get the most out of their efforts!
> 
> Liam will rock a show his potential is huge


Ok mate. I can see his potential you can only work well together!


----------



## mikemull

dutch_scott said:


> Our first diet for his hols was spot on and we nailed it so good offseason, and think he's onto a winner!


Didn't realise you were already working together, how long have you been? Just out of interest I've seen the great gains your clients make what do you actually do? Plan everything as in diet training supps?


----------



## mikemull

dutch_scott said:


> Wrong reply I replied to 2 people and both wrong way around see above !


Got it lol


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> Are you working together for a show mate? I know Scott preps lads for this or have you just asked for advice/paid for his expertise?


Alright mate, as Scott has already said, i'm just doing it to maximise my efforts! Just because i'm not competing doesn't mean that i'll be going into this half ar$ed though, i'm gonna be throwing everything i've got at it and who knows where it'll take me.

Only been back training a few months now as you know, so competing isn't on the agenda, although i'm a firm believer in you can never say never, so who knows!

The main thing for me is having structure and a real, proper thought out plan of action, i have this now with Scotts help and he's already changed everything up a helluva lot, he's a very knowledgeable lad and really knows he's stuff, you only need to look what he's achieved with Liam, Rack and CJ to realise that

Looking forward to the months ahead!!


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Thanks a lot pal for the Kind words, and changed for the better mate


Certainly hope so mate!

New gym, new diet, new training routine, i feel totally motivated and ready for Monday!

Sitting here watching Rocky 4, babysitting while the missus has gone out with her mate's down to the o2. This film is epic!!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Been keeping an eye in here mate, ye look forking fantastic!! Keep up the hard work :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

lee85 said:


> Been keeping an eye in here mate, ye look forking fantastic!! Keep up the hard work :thumb:


Cheers mate, i appreciate it!

Everything's changing from tomorrow, diet/training/cycle/new gym so hopefully it'll help me even further with my goals


----------



## Redbeard85

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate, i appreciate it!
> 
> Everything's changing from tomorrow, diet/training/cycle/new gym so hopefully it'll help me even further with my goals


Love an ol change up dude :thumb: ...Good luck with it, ye get any bigger and am oot here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

lee85 said:


> Love an ol change up dude :thumb: ...Good luck with it, *ye get any bigger and am oot here* :lol: :lol:


Well i want to get to 16st+ but it was nice knowing ya:lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Sharpy76 said:


> Well i want to get to 16st+ but it was nice knowing ya:lol:


That better just be fat :rolleye: :lol:

Looking forward to seeing your progress bud, keep it up


----------



## Milky

Light the blue touch paper and step back mate...

:thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Light the blue touch paper and step back mate...
> 
> :thumbup1:


Had to google that saying, never heard it before:lol:


----------



## LeBigMac

No stopping you now mate..


----------



## Sharpy76

Today was legs. Trying to find out what sort of weight i can do for certain amount of reps, a bit of trial and error really.....

*Leg Press* *pause at bottom

Warm up

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

160kg - 20 reps

240kg - 13 reps

360kg - 7 reps

360kg - 8 reps *not sure how i done more reps than the third set?!

*Box Squats* *just easing my back into it after my injury the other week, felt fine though so i'm ready for heavier weights next week!

40kg - 20 reps *never done box squats so used this as a warm up to a get a feel for it

50kg - 15 reps

50kg - 15 reps

*Hack Squats* *feet together, knees together

80kg - 18 reps *was going for 20 but failed lol

120kg - 15 reps

160kg - 10 reps

220kg - 6 reps

*Lying Leg Curls*

60kg - 6 reps

67kg - 4 reps

60kg - 5 reps

60kg - 5 reps

60kg - 5 reps

*Donkey Calve Raises*

40kg - 40 reps > few seconds rest > 15 reps

__________________

Really good leg workout, legs felt in bits and struggled to walk up/down the stairs so it's all good, really feel the doms coming on now. I know my weight limit for certain reps better now so next week should be even more intense!

New gym was great, well pleased with it, wanted to do more but stopped myself!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Good effort
> 
> We will add and change things as we go as u beat PBS we set new limits


Cheers mate.

Looking back in my training logs, my personal best leg press was only 220kg for 8 reps, i blitzed that this week with 360kg for 8 reps!!! Not sure it's because it's different equipment as the hammer strength leg press was a whole lot smoother than the machine at my old gym, so who knows? 400kg next week, lol!!!

The hack squat weight was a pb too so i'm happy with how it went.

Diet has been SPOT ON, followed it word for word. Feeling nice a full with extra carbs too!


----------



## mikemull

Sharpy76 said:


> Today was legs. Trying to find out what sort of weight i can do for certain amount of reps, a bit of trial and error really.....
> 
> *Leg Press* *pause at bottom
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 160kg - 20 reps
> 
> 240kg - 13 reps
> 
> 360kg - 7 reps
> 
> 360kg - 8 reps *not sure how i done more reps than the third set?!
> 
> *Box Squats* *just easing my back into it after my injury the other week, felt fine though so i'm ready for heavier weights next week!
> 
> 40kg - 20 reps *never done box squats so used this as a warm up to a get a feel for it
> 
> 50kg - 15 reps
> 
> 50kg - 15 reps
> 
> *Hack Squats* *feet together, knees together
> 
> 80kg - 18 reps *was going for 20 but failed lol
> 
> 120kg - 15 reps
> 
> 160kg - 10 reps
> 
> 220kg - 6 reps
> 
> *Lying Leg Curls*
> 
> 60kg - 6 reps
> 
> 67kg - 4 reps
> 
> 60kg - 5 reps
> 
> 60kg - 5 reps
> 
> 60kg - 5 reps
> 
> *Donkey Calve Raises*
> 
> 40kg - 40 reps > few seconds rest > 15 reps
> 
> __________________
> 
> Really good leg workout, legs felt in bits and struggled to walk up/down the stairs so it's all good, really feel the doms coming on now. I know my weight limit for certain reps better now so next week should be even more intense!
> 
> New gym was great, well pleased with it, wanted to do more but stopped myself!!!


Great session mate, will you be adding videos of your training to your journal?


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> Great session mate, will you be adding videos of your training to your journal?


Cheers mate!

Never thought about it tbh but i would be possible because there is always 2 if not 3 of us so one of them could film it on my iPhone. I might give it a go when i'm stronger, don't want to embarrass myself lol!


----------



## LeBigMac

Sharpy76 said:


> Today was legs. Trying to find out what sort of weight i can do for certain amount of reps, a bit of trial and error really.....
> 
> *Leg Press* *pause at bottom
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 160kg - 20 reps
> 
> 240kg - 13 reps
> 
> 360kg - 7 reps
> 
> 360kg - 8 reps *not sure how i done more reps than the third set?!
> 
> *Box Squats* *just easing my back into it after my injury the other week, felt fine though so i'm ready for heavier weights next week!
> 
> 40kg - 20 reps *never done box squats so used this as a warm up to a get a feel for it
> 
> 50kg - 15 reps
> 
> 50kg - 15 reps
> 
> *Hack Squats* *feet together, knees together
> 
> 80kg - 18 reps *was going for 20 but failed lol
> 
> 120kg - 15 reps
> 
> 160kg - 10 reps
> 
> 220kg - 6 reps
> 
> *Lying Leg Curls*
> 
> 60kg - 6 reps
> 
> 67kg - 4 reps
> 
> 60kg - 5 reps
> 
> 60kg - 5 reps
> 
> 60kg - 5 reps
> 
> *Donkey Calve Raises*
> 
> 40kg - 40 reps > few seconds rest > 15 reps
> 
> __________________
> 
> Really good leg workout, legs felt in bits and struggled to walk up/down the stairs so it's all good, really feel the doms coming on now. I know my weight limit for certain reps better now so next week should be even more intense!
> 
> New gym was great, well pleased with it, wanted to do more but stopped myself!!!


Nice leg session mate. Why the box squats?


----------



## LeBigMac

dutch_scott said:


> Because it adds fantastic mass without stressing the back and knees! Puts all stress on quads and hips and has awesome transfer to the other leg exercises
> 
> A huge favourite of mine


I thought it did the opposite for the back. Could be a work around for me then after tweaking my back last week doing ATG squats. Was gutted only a light set of 115kg too!

Edit - thinking about it. It would put less stress on lower back due to having a momentary relax, would also stop any forward tilt. Would force the trunk to tighten hard when standing up from the box....yes I think I will have to revisit the box squat.....Ta


----------



## ditz

What sort of Depth are we talking with these box squats? I see people doing them with all sorts of things of varying heights


----------



## Sharpy76

ditz said:


> What sort of Depth are we talking with these box squats? I see people doing them with all sorts of things of varying heights


I had the box at the height so i was going parallel. There was one more hole showing on the box so i think i could lower it to the lowest setting next week.

It felt good though, as Scott said, less stress on the back and knees which is ideal for me after i did my back doing deads.


----------



## ditz

Sharpy76 said:


> I had the box at the height so i was going parallel. There was one more hole showing on the box so i think i could lower it to the lowest setting next week.
> 
> It felt good though, as Scott said, less stress on the back and knees which is ideal for me after i did my back doing deads.


Nice one, sounds ideal for me too!

Wicked journal btw mate, inspiring!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Shoulder and Triceps today....

*Life Fitness Side Lateral Machine* *pause at top for 1 count*

Warm up

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

53kg - 16 reps

67kg - 10 reps

74kg - 8 reps

81kg - 4 reps + 1 partial

*never done this exercise before and it burnt like a b!tch!

*DB Press*

37.5kg - 7 reps *PB

40kg - 7 reps *PB

40kg - 6 reps

40kg - 6 reps

40kg - 5 reps

*Barbell Top Head Press*

40kg - 15 reps * too light

60kg - 9 reps *perfect weight

60kg - 8 reps

*1 Arm DB Laterals*

17.5kg - 5 reps > 10kg - 10 reps

17.5kg - 5 reps > 10kg - 10 reps

*Triceps*

*Life Fitness Tricep Press*

85kg - 26 reps

85kg - 25 reps

85kg - 25 reps

85kg - 25 reps

-----------------------------------------

Well pleased with the pb's on db press, felt strong and reckon i could go heavier next week! Was a great workout, the pump was unreal!

Got some bad pains in the joints on my arms though. Took some ibuprofen/glucosamine/devils claw and it's ok now but it was really painful when i was driving back from the gym.


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy76 said:


> Got some bad pains in the joints on my arms though. Took some ibuprofen/glucosamine/devils claw and it's ok now but it was really painful when i was driving back from the gym.


Are you taking an AI, or winstrol, or GH?


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> Are you taking an AI, or winstrol, or GH?


I'm doing 150mg winnys and adex, no gh.......yet

Can't lie, it was very painful but it's absolutely fine now. I was thinking maybe it was the 50kg skull crushers i did last Friday, it felt very harsh on the joints after i did it?


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Get sum mega cissus from my protein
> 
> Knew you'd have a good one glad u enjoyed it!


I'll pick some of that up i think.

And i absolutely loved todays workout. Me and my friend are usually neck and neck with weights but i left him way behind on the db press, felt great!


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm doing 150mg winnys and adex, no gh.......yet
> 
> Can't lie, it was very painful but it's absolutely fine now. I was thinking maybe it was the 50kg skull crushers i did last Friday, it felt very harsh on the joints after i did it?


I think it is the winny.

I did half that amount and found joint pain.

If you are using 1mg adex a day, that would likely do it as well.


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> I think it is the winny.
> 
> I did half that amount and found joint pain.
> 
> If you are using 1mg adex a day, that would likely do it as well.


Hmmm, it could be the winny then. Scott has cut me down on adex for the time being so it can't be that.

I'll see how it goes, hopefully it won't get any worse.....


----------



## mikemull

How's the new diet looking then mate?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Made some great progress Sharpy in the 1at and latest pics you posted, upper body is huge [whats the arabic mean on the right forearm?] but as has been pointed out legs are lagging, hopefully scott will sort that out with a focused programe :thumbup1:

Deads are bad for injuries :laugh: i did mine in a few months back so i know how you feel, currently have a shoulder injury...damaged tendon thats recovering for the last 3 months :no:


----------



## LeBigMac

Sharpy76 said:


> Shoulder and Triceps today....
> 
> *Life Fitness Side Lateral Machine* *pause at top for 1 count*
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 30kg - 10 reps
> 
> 30kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 53kg - 16 reps
> 
> 67kg - 10 reps
> 
> 74kg - 8 reps
> 
> 81kg - 4 reps + 1 partial
> 
> *never done this exercise before and it burnt like a b!tch!
> 
> *DB Press*
> 
> 37.5kg - 7 reps *PB
> 
> 40kg - 7 reps *PB
> 
> 40kg - 6 reps
> 
> 40kg - 6 reps
> 
> 40kg - 5 reps
> 
> *Barbell Top Head Press*
> 
> 40kg - 15 reps * too light
> 
> 60kg - 9 reps *perfect weight
> 
> 60kg - 8 reps
> 
> *1 Arm DB Laterals*
> 
> 17.5kg - 5 reps > 10kg - 10 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 5 reps > 10kg - 10 reps
> 
> *Triceps*
> 
> *Life Fitness Tricep Press*
> 
> 85kg - 26 reps
> 
> 85kg - 25 reps
> 
> 85kg - 25 reps
> 
> 85kg - 25 reps
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Well pleased with the pb's on db press, felt strong and reckon i could go heavier next week! Was a great workout, the pump was unreal!
> 
> Got some bad pains in the joints on my arms though. Took some ibuprofen/glucosamine/devils claw and it's ok now but it was really painful when i was driving back from the gym.


Cracking work out mate. How's the Legs feeling after a real work out?


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> How's the new diet looking then mate?


Scotts added more carbs and changed timings too. I was doing far too less carbs for my goals. I always feel nice and full now and as a result, i find myself not craving junk or sugary sweets!



BodyBuilding101 said:


> Made some great progress Sharpy in the 1at and latest pics you posted, upper body is huge [whats the arabic mean on the right forearm?] but as has been pointed out legs are lagging, hopefully scott will sort that out with a focused programe :thumbup1:
> 
> Deads are bad for injuries :laugh: i did mine in a few months back so i know how you feel, currently have a shoulder injury...damaged tendon thats recovering for the last 3 months :no:


Thanks man!

You trying to say i got chicken legs?! :lol:

Re tattoo, i could tell you but i'd have to kill you

Hope the shoulder get's better mate. My back feels fine but every now and again, if i'm sitting in a awkward position, it feels very stiff again and i have to stretch it out.



LeBigMac said:


> Cracking work out mate. How's the Legs feeling after a real work out?


Haha, legs were in bits mate. My hamstrings hurt for the first time ever too lol! Quads, hams and glutes were throbbing, claves were only hurting slightly so i think they could take more punishment

_____________

Day off weights yesterday, just 45mins steady state cardio done on my bike.

Going to do back and biceps today, canny wait!!


----------



## Sharpy76

In other news, i'm now sh!t hot at making omelettes!!! Always used to royally mess them up but got myself a new frying pan and it seemed to work wonders lol!!

Also, my tickets for the Spurs game on Saturday just come. Was sweating a bit because it's my boys first ever game and the fella i got them off promised me he's get them for us, well, good to his word, he come through!



Getting tickets for Spurs games is unbelievably hard with the system they use. Far too many supporters and not enough seats and you have to pay membership fee's just to be in with a chance of getting them. Not anymore though!!!


----------



## Raptor

Sharpy76 said:


> *End Of Week 2 Update Pictures*
> 
> So here we go again, it's now been 2 full weeks on cycle (out of 12wks).........
> 
> View attachment 90708
> View attachment 90709
> View attachment 90710
> View attachment 90711
> View attachment 90712
> View attachment 90713
> View attachment 90714
> 
> 
> And something for you all to laugh at.........................my legs:lol:
> 
> View attachment 90715
> View attachment 90716
> View attachment 90717
> 
> 
> Here's a side by side with a picture from 2 weeks ago. Can definitely notice the pump i've been on since taking the winnys! Even the primani jim jams have improved
> 
> View attachment 90707


Great progress for in just 2 weeks between them pics, you're gonna look awesome....

You already look great, pic 3 is a real good pic, keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

Raptor said:


> Great progress for in just 2 weeks between them pics, you're gonna look awesome....
> 
> You already look great, pic 3 is a real good pic, keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Cheers fella

With the adjustments Scott has made hopefully i'll pack on some quality size now!

Hope all is going well your end pal?


----------



## RACK

Finally found this journal lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Been crazy busy the last couple of days, not had time to do update but i'll do it later tonight.

I dropped the winny's because the joint pain i've been experiencing has been terrible. It started affecting my workouts so something had to give and unfortunately the winnys had to go. Hopefully my joints will go back to normal now?!

Had this horrible feeling of anxiety the last couple of days too, could that be the tren? Whatever it is, i don't like it and if it is the tren, i'd rather not do it?!

Getting ready for the Spurs game now but i'll update my last couple of workouts later.


----------



## liam0810

If your feeling anxious now it'll be worse at the game!

Could be the tren mate. How long you been running it now? You had any other sides? Insomnia? Night sweats?


----------



## LeBigMac

Mate all spurs fans go through the same before every game! :tongue:

I had to drop the winny last cycle was at 100mg and I couldn't even bench 60kg without pain in the elbows. Week after stopping all was good.

Since moving to burr labs tren I've been experiancing the same mate. Pretty bad night sweats, insomnia and been feeling a little uneasy and tense. Just have to take a few deep breaths and remind myself it's only the drugs. As long as it doesn't effect you mrs and kids or work keep at it mate. Got an agreement with my mrs as soon as any of the above become effected by what I do then I have to stop.

Have a good weekend mate and enjoy your first footy match with your son. Creating possitive memories. Remember this day will be in his head for therest of his life. Such a great farther and son moment. Can't wait for this day


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> If your feeling anxious now it'll be worse at the game!
> 
> Could be the tren mate. How long you been running it now? You had any other sides? Insomnia? Night sweats?


Lol!

My sleep was sh!t but the last couple of days have been fine, had a some proper sleep!

I've stopped the tren enan and doing tren ace so do you think there's too much tren in my system?! I did enan for 5/6 weeks but stopped it last week and started tren ace this week, perhaps i should leave it a couple of weeks for the enan to get out of my system THEN start the ace? Between the enan and now the ace, i've got a fw mg's of tren floating around my system atm lol!


----------



## Sharpy76

LeBigMac said:


> Mate all spurs fans go through the same before every game! :tongue:
> 
> I had to drop the winny last cycle was at 100mg and I couldn't even bench 60kg without pain in the elbows. Week after stopping all was good.
> 
> Since moving to burr labs tren I've been experiancing the same mate. Pretty bad night sweats, insomnia and been feeling a little uneasy and tense. Just have to take a few deep breaths and remind myself it's only the drugs. As long as it doesn't effect you mrs and kids or work keep at it mate. Got an agreement with my mrs as soon as any of the above become effected by what I do then I have to stop.
> 
> Have a good weekend mate and enjoy your first footy match with your son. Creating possitive memories. Remember this day will be in his head for therest of his life. Such a great farther and son moment. Can't wait for this day


Thanks mate!

Glad to hear your joints went back to normal within a week of stopping winnys. Even with the pain, i've blitzed some pb's!!! Must be those alpha dbols lol!!!

And yeah, you're spot on about it being a memorable moment, i still remember my first game like it was yesterday. I just hope and pray that they win!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Tren can cause sleeping problems, shortness of breath, mental issues...in some, others its ok....when i 1st did tren i had all 3 sides i've listed then it went away after say 4th week....by 12th week it hardly bothered me, i just got used to the sides i guess.

One thing ive noticed is that im more chilled on tren than say test? :laugh: people say its supposed to be the opposite, maybe im crazy


----------



## George-Bean

Seems like everyone on these forums have trouble sleeping.


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> We r gna smash last weeks PBS and volume this week sharpy!!!


As long as my joints hold out next week, bring it on!!!

Anxiety has been much better today, thank god! Must've just been a bad couple of days.

Back home putting my feet up now so i'll update my last workouts tomorrow.

Spurs were sh!t but it was a good day out and the boy loved it! Got stitched up proper in the spurs shop though.....


----------



## Sharpy76

Ok, heres Thursdays workout...

*Back & Biceps *

*Hammer Pullover Machine* *hold bottom contraction for 2 count **trial and error with finding out what weight for how many reps because i've never done this before.

Warm Up

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

80kg - 17 reps *was going for 20 but failed!

100kg - 13 reps *was going for 15 but failed!

100kg - 10 reps

120kg - 5 reps

*Close Grip Underhand Chins* **Joints were starting to kill already by this point, i was pi$$ed

B/W - 10 reps

10kg - 6 reps

15kg - 4 reps

15kg - 4 reps

***Could've easily done more if it wasn't for the joint pain....

*Dorian Yates Iso Row* *with peak contraction

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 7 reps

**really liked this exercise, back felt super pumped after! Bit easier on the joints too....

*P**late Loaded Hammer Seated Shrug *

110kg - 10 reps *too light, going for 5 reps

150kg - 5 reps *perfect weight for 5 reps

150kg - 5 reps

150kg - 5 reps

150kg - 5 reps

**traps were throbbing the next day!!!

*Plate Loaded Hammer Bicep Curl* *joints were in total bits at this point, my friend had to pass the handle up to me because i couldn't do it

40kg - 7 reps

40kg - 6 reps

40kg - 6 reps

40kg - 5 reps

40kg - 5 reps

*Standing Hammer Curls* *literally had no control on the negative because the pain was too much, pi$$ed

17.5kg - 5 reps

17.5kg - 4 reps

*Rope Hammer Curls*

1st Set - 6 reps

2nd Set - 6 reps

----------------------------------

As you can see/read the joint pain was unbearable, trying to do the close grip chins was almost impossible. My friend said i should've sacked it because he could see the pain i was in but i carried on regardless. Soooooooooooo frustrating knowing i could do a lot more but wasn't able to

_____________________

Ok, Friday session......

*Chest, Triceps and Calves*

*Flat DB Press*

Warm Up

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

40kg - 10 reps *PB, NEVER lifted 40's before, let alone for 10 reps!!! But i was going for 5 reps so it was too light lol

45kg - 6 reps *PB, perfect weight too!

45kg - 5 reps

**joints started up again at this point, joy

*Smith Incline* *pause on to pins then lockout

80kg - 7 reps

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 6 reps

*Plate Loaded Decline Hammer Isolateral* *2 sets treble rest pause

50kg - 12 reps > 10 breaths - 8 reps > 10 breaths - 5 reps

70kg - 11 reps > 10 breaths - 5 reps > 10 breaths - 4 reps

**absolutely killed!! Loved the pump though but once again, joint pain was restricting the weight, frustrated...

*Incline DB Flye/Press Combo*

17.5kg - 5 flye reps - 5 press reps - 5 flye reps - 5 press reps

17.5kg - 5 flye reps - 5 press reps - 5 flye reps - 3 press reps * FAIL lol!!

*Triceps Weighted Dips*

My joints couldn't even take my bodyweight, complete FAIL, pi$$ed off beyond belief

*Seated Calve Raises*

80kg - 7 reps

80kg - 6 reps

80kg - 6 reps

80kg - 6 reps

-----------------------------

Hopefully now i've stopped the winnys, my joints will go back to normal because i know for a fact i could've lifted much more weight on certain exercises, so frustrating tbh.

Well pleased with flat db press though!!


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy76 said:


> Been crazy busy the last couple of days, not had time to do update but i'll do it later tonight.
> 
> I dropped the winny's because the joint pain i've been experiencing has been terrible. It started affecting my workouts so something had to give and unfortunately the winnys had to go. Hopefully my joints will go back to normal now?!
> 
> Had this horrible feeling of anxiety the last couple of days too, could that be the tren? Whatever it is, i don't like it and if it is the tren, i'd rather not do it?!
> 
> Getting ready for the Spurs game now but i'll update my last couple of workouts later.


Remember I suggested it was the winstrol for your stiff joints, an AI can do this too.

Actually the winstrol can give you anxiety as well, this is due to the DHT part of it as DHT is a CNS stimulant.

I got anxiety on winstrol, and stiff joints.


----------



## George-Bean

I was told to take zinc to help with my sleeping, in all fairness I been sleeping pretty well for the last few nights, impressive considering I normally sleep as bad as milky. Sleeps a serious issue.


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> I'll send over the changes or additions I think u need tonight


Cool! Looking forward to it



hackskii said:


> Remember I suggested it was the winstrol for your stiff joints, an AI can do this too.
> 
> Actually the winstrol can give you anxiety as well, this is due to the DHT part of it as DHT is a CNS stimulant.
> 
> I got anxiety on winstrol, and stiff joints.


Hopefully now i've stopped the winnys, things will go back to normal. Anxiety has completely gone tbf and it was only for a couple of days that i felt kinda edgy, nothing major but noticeable nonetheless. More concerned about my painful joints, the pain was quite unbearable at times



George-Bean said:


> I was told to take zinc to help with my sleeping, in all fairness I been sleeping pretty well for the last few nights, impressive considering I normally sleep as bad as milky. Sleeps a serious issue.


My sleep has been great the last few nights too! Sleeping right through and only waking now and again with uncomfy stiffy


----------



## Dagman72

Had the same issue with winny, felt 80 years old on it, not the 40 i am. Was running 30mg a day and stopped after a few weeks and was all fine within a week.


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Emailed u tomoz back ideas mate


Can you see why i got confused this morning, sounds like you wanted me do back today instead of legs lol?!



Dagman72 said:


> Had the same issue with winny, felt 80 years old on it, not the 40 i am. Was running 30mg a day and stopped after a few weeks and was all fine within a week.


Thats reassuring. Shoulders tomorrow so i'll report back on whether my joints are any better. It's been a good few days off the winnys now......

___________________

Legs today!!! (not back, lol)

*Leg Press * *pause at bottom

Warm Up

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

160kg - 23 reps *was aiming for 20 so weight goes up next week!

240kg - 20 reps *was aiming for 15 so weight goes up next week!

360kg - 10 reps *was aiming for 6 so weight goes up next week!

400kg - 8 reps *PB!! **was aiming for 6 again so weight goes up next week!

A lot stronger than last week, both weight and reps are going up. More next week me thinks!!

*Box Squats*

60kg - 17 reps *aiming for 15, weight up next week

70kg - 15 reps *start with this weight next week or maybe 80kg?!

Really like box squats, wanted to do more but Scott only wants me to do 2 sets to ease my back into it, but i was hungry for more, felt great!! Also had the box on the lowest setting, nice and deep but no stress on my back or knees, love this exercise!

*Hammer Hack Squat* *feet together, knees together.

80kg - 22 reps *going for 20 so weight up next week

140kg - 17 reps *going for 15 so weight up next week

200kg - 10 reps

240kg - PB!!! 9 reps *going for 2-4 so weight up next week, felt easy!

Once again, both weight and reps up a lot on last week!!! And never done 240kg before, i reckon 300kg for 2-4 reps is achievable next week!

*Lying Leg Curl*

65kg - 7 reps

65kg - 7 reps

65kg - 5 reps

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 6 reps

*Donkey Calve Raises*

40kg - 50 reps

40kg - 35 reps - 5 secs rest > 15 reps *was only supposed to do 1 set but thought i'd give them an extra blast lol!

___________________

Great leg workout, really pushed it hard. My friend felt sick after the hack squats and couldn't do no more, PU$$Y:lol: It was intense though, after the initial warm up we got all that lot done in about 50mins!

Could hardly walk though!


----------



## liam0810

Getting stronger mate and I guarantee you can do more on box squats. I only really did them when Scott told me to and i prefer them over normal squats. Although he's being easy on you, he should be giving you lunges as well


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Getting stronger mate and I guarantee you can do more on box squats. I only really did them when Scott told me to and i prefer them over normal squats. Although he's being easy on you, *he should be giving you lunges as well*


Sssshhhh, thanks, i'll remember that "mate"

I love box squats! Defo think i can go heavier but i am going for 15 reps so it's all about endurance lol!

But yeah, strength was noticeably up on last week, felt super strong (for me lol) and wanted to do more, especially on box squats!

Really hope my joints are better tomorrow, if they are, shoulders should be interesting if today is anything to go by!


----------



## LeBigMac

Nice training session today mate. Wish my gym had a plate loaded leg press. Although I doubt I could press anywhere near what you do. Only have this technogym thing that goes to 200kg but that is ****ing heavy. Strange as I can squat 160kgx3 reps???

Looks like you are over the back issue then. Strength is going up quick!


----------



## ditz

I must say, I'm a fan of box squats! Used them for two sessions now. So much easier and lower back and don't know if it's in my head but it seems easier on the cardio/fitness side of things too, all focuses on quads


----------



## Sharpy76

LeBigMac said:


> Nice training session today mate. Wish my gym had a plate loaded leg press. Although I doubt I could press anywhere near what you do. Only have this technogym thing that goes to 200kg but that is ****ing heavy. Strange as I can squat 160kgx3 reps???
> 
> Looks like you are over the back issue then. Strength is going up quick!


From reading your training logs, i have no doubt you'd be able to do 400kg leg press. It really didn't feel that bad tbh, not sure whether it's because the machine is so smooth compared to my old gym? Anyway, all i know is i loaded that fvcker up with 400 and it felt ok!

But yeah, back feels fine. Still a bit paranoid about it at times though...


----------



## Sharpy76

ditz said:


> I must say, I'm a fan of box squats! Used them for two sessions now. So much easier and lower back and don't know if it's in my head but it seems easier on the cardio/fitness side of things too, all focuses on quads


Another fan of box squats!

I agree with they seem to focus more on the quads, well thats what it feels like anyway.


----------



## Sharpy76

Shoulders and Triceps today....

*Side Lateral Machine* *pause at top for 1 count

Warm Up

25kg - 10 reps

25kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

53kg - 18 reps

67kg - 10 reps

74kg - 8 reps

81kg - 4 reps + 1 partial

*DB Press*

42.5kg - 6 reps *PB!! Up from 40kg last week

42.5kg - 7 reps *going for 5 so thought i'd up the weight next set!

45kg - 4 reps *Bit too heavy but still got 4 good reps and a PB!

42.5kg - 7 reps

42.5kg - 5 reps

Well pleased, weight and reps up on last week. Was a little awkward getting them into position though!

*Barbell Top Head Press*

70kg - 14 reps

70kg - 11 reps

Should've put more weight on but for some reason i thought i was meant to be going for 15 reps... Anyway, weight and reps well up on last week. 80kg next week, if not more!!

*1 Arm DB Side Lateral*

20kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 12 reps *burned like hell!!!

20kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 9 reps *OUCH lol!!

*Life Fitness Tricep Press*

90kg - 25 reps

90kg - 25 reps

90kg - 25 reps

90kg - 20 reps > 5secs rest - 5 reps!

__________________

Well pleased with the db press, thought i'd fo for the 45's but it was slightly too heavy but at least i had a go, right?! Could've done more on the BB top head press if i hadn't got mixed up with the amount of reps i was supposed to do OH:

Rest day tomorrow, well apart from a bit of cardio that is.....


----------



## Sweat

Ey up Sharpy, your progress is awesome mate. Really good work!


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Ey up Sharpy, your progress is awesome mate. Really good work!


Cheers fella!

Where you been hiding? Hope the shoulder injury is better mate?


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers fella!
> 
> Where you been hiding? Hope the shoulder injury is better mate?


Lost my mojo after shoulder injury took me out of action. Back at a new gym, started today and did good old chest. It is a proper hardcore gym, walking around it looking like i've never even lifted a weight in my life. Is going to motivate me to get big as fook. Decided to go back to more Bodybuilding type training. Shoulder is better, been getting physio and doing a lot more warm ups now.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sharpy, how long were you on winny before your joints became problematic?


----------



## Sharpy76

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Sharpy, how long were you on winny before your joints became problematic?


About 4 weeks mate.

Forgot to mention, my joints were almost back to normal today!!!! I dropped out the winnys about 5 days ago so it MUST'VE be them that were causing the pain, too much of a coincidence...

I was doing 150mg so perhaps the dose was a little too high? Might try 100mg in the future......


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy76 said:


> About 4 weeks mate.
> 
> Forgot to mention, my joints were almost back to normal today!!!! I dropped out the winnys about 5 days ago so it MUST'VE be them that were causing the pain, too much of a coincidence...
> 
> I was doing 150mg so perhaps the dose was a little too high? Might try 100mg in the future......


I got it damn bad at 75mg ED.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Do you think taking 100mg ed 1 week on 1 week off will avoid joint problems? Thing is I have bad joints as it is and didn't realise winny causes joint pain when I bought 3 tubs.


----------



## Dagman72

BodyBuilding101 said:



> Do you think taking 100mg ed 1 week on 1 week off will avoid joint problems? Thing is I have bad joints as it is and didn't realise winny causes joint pain when I bought 3 tubs.


Suggest you run a very low dose and see how you go, my joints were awful on 30mg after a few weeks. Otherwise sell them on.


----------



## Dagman72

Sharpy76 said:


> About 4 weeks mate.
> 
> Forgot to mention, my joints were almost back to normal today!!!! I dropped out the winnys about 5 days ago so it MUST'VE be them that were causing the pain, too much of a coincidence...
> 
> I was doing 150mg so perhaps the dose was a little too high? Might try 100mg in the future......


Like in my other post, start real low but you may be like me and not run it, maybe try anavar.


----------



## Sharpy76

Got the missus to take some pics tonight.....

I weighed myself just before and i'm now 15st 7lbs W T F?!?!?!? Not sure but i think that's over a stone gained since the last lot, i'll have to check?! Think i maybe holding some water.....



And a couple of side by side comparison shots from the last lot...



And one from the very first lot of pics in the first post...


----------



## Sharpy76

Just checked what my weight was at in the last set of pics. On the 3rd August i was 13st 11lbs and the pics were took on the 5th, so i was probably about 14st (ish) taking into consideration the pics were took in the evening and i'm always a little heavier.

So that is a 1 stone gain in 1 month, has to be water! Think i'll talk to Scott and see what he says....


----------



## CJ

Looking superb mate..

Some will be water but you'll be surprised what mass can be packed on in that time.

A lot will definitely be tissue bud


----------



## CJ

Plus you look bigger and leaner so a give away that it's not water.

Cheers dutch


----------



## Sharpy76

Lol, thanks fella's!

Getting a bit paranoid about holding water but you've reassured me.

Just putting all my faith in Scott and following everything he says to the letter!


----------



## RACK

Sod being paranoid, enjoy the gains mate 

Looking big and solid!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy don't listen to Scott or Rack, I think you look sh1t and should just give up right now ;-)

Mate being serious I'm very jealous of your physique, no training for 3 years then about 3 months training and you look like this. This is one reason why god doesn't exist!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> This is one reason why god doesn't exist!


Or does in Sharpy's case.


----------



## yannyboy

Looking good mate, really progressing judging by the pics


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Sharpy don't listen to Scott or Rack, I think you look sh1t and should just give up right now ;-)
> 
> Mate being serious I'm very jealous of your physique, no training for 3 years then about 3 months training and you look like this. This is one reason why god doesn't exist!


Lol, thanks mate

Sticking to the diet but it can be hard at times. @10.30am on non training days, trying to get down 200g of oats is quite a challenge even for someone like me who has a big appetite! 100-150g is no problem but 200g is pushing my limits but i get it down so no drama....



yannyboy said:


> Looking good mate, really progressing judging by the pics


Cheers man, not seen you around for a while.

Hope is all well fella?


----------



## RACK

Mate I'd kill for 200g oats, ask Scott!! I've got a fetish for the little things haha


----------



## Milky

Looking fu*king awesome mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Looking fu*king awesome mate.


Cheers man

Love the new avi:lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Looking f*cking great mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> How was tues and wed sessions?


Here's Tuesdays session and Wed was just 45mins cardio



Sharpy76 said:


> Shoulders and Triceps today....
> 
> *Side Lateral Machine* *pause at top for 1 count
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> 25kg - 10 reps
> 
> 25kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 53kg - 18 reps
> 
> 67kg - 10 reps
> 
> 74kg - 8 reps
> 
> 81kg - 4 reps + 1 partial
> 
> *DB Press*
> 
> 42.5kg - 6 reps *PB!! Up from 40kg last week
> 
> 42.5kg - 7 reps *going for 5 so thought i'd up the weight next set!
> 
> 45kg - 4 reps *Bit too heavy but still got 4 good reps and a PB!
> 
> 42.5kg - 7 reps
> 
> 42.5kg - 5 reps
> 
> Well pleased, weight and reps up on last week. Was a little awkward getting them into position though!
> 
> *Barbell Top Head Press*
> 
> 70kg - 14 reps
> 
> 70kg - 11 reps
> 
> Should've put more weight on but for some reason i thought i was meant to be going for 15 reps... Anyway, weight and reps well up on last week. 80kg next week, if not more!!
> 
> *1 Arm DB Side Lateral*
> 
> 20kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 12 reps *burned like hell!!!
> 
> 20kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 9 reps *OUCH lol!!
> 
> *Life Fitness Tricep Press*
> 
> 90kg - 25 reps
> 
> 90kg - 25 reps
> 
> 90kg - 25 reps
> 
> 90kg - 20 reps > 5secs rest - 5 reps!
> 
> __________________
> 
> Well pleased with the db press, thought i'd fo for the 45's but it was slightly too heavy but at least i had a go, right?! Could've done more on the BB top head press if i hadn't got mixed up with the amount of reps i was supposed to do OH:
> 
> Rest day tomorrow, well apart from a bit of cardio that is.....


----------



## Sharpy76

Had a nightmare today, gym was rushed because i had an "emergency" at work and my diet has been non existant this afternoon, i'm soooo pi$$ed off right now:cursing:

Not eaten since 10:30am, today is a complete write off until i get home, whenever that'll be...............


----------



## RACK

Chill mate, get work done and see how many meals you can fit in between now and bed


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy76 said:


> Had a nightmare today, gym was rushed because i had an "emergency" at work and my diet has been non existant this afternoon, i'm soooo pi$$ed off right now:cursing:
> 
> Not eaten since 10:30am, today is a complete write off until i get home, whenever that'll be...............


Just do as much as you can m8, your not going to undo all your hard work in a couple of hours.


----------



## Sharpy76

Today went from bad to worse.

The lock on my front door broke so none of us could get in. Had to wait a couple of hours for a locksmith......

I just want today to be over with and start fresh tomorrow, an absolute mare of a day!

I'll update my pathetic session tomorrow cos basically, i just can't be fvcking ar$ed to do it tonight. Gym bag and note pad is in my car and i can't be bothered to go and get it.

I'm going to bed with the hump, night


----------



## Sweat

Sack today off as a lost cause mate, fooking monster 2moros sesh to make up for it!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

It happens to the best of us mate, you get these days once in a while. Just start a fresh tomorrow


----------



## Dagman72

BodyBuilding101 said:


> It happens to the best of us mate, you get these days once in a while. Just start a fresh tomorrow


agree, that is why it is even more impressive with the changes we all make as we all work, family and everything else that gets thrown at us during the day. Clear head and a fresh start tomorrow.


----------



## Sharpy76

Thursday:

*Back and Biceps* *a complete fvck up of a workout, my mind was at work the whole time and couldn't get into it at all, pi$$ed off.....

*Plate Loaded Pullover Machine* *hold bottom contraction for 2 count

Warm Up

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

80kg - 20 reps

100kg - 15 reps

120kg - 7 reps

*Close Grip Underhand Chins*

B/W - 10 reps

10kg - 7 reps

15kg - 4 reps

15kg - 6 reps

*Dorian Yates Row* *with peak contraction

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

*Seated Shrugs*

150kg - 5 reps

150kg - 5 reps

150kg - 5 reps

150kg - 5 reps

150kg - 5 reps

*Plate Loaded Bicep Curl*

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 9 reps

40kg - 9 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 8 reps

Had to cut short here because time was getting on and i HAD to get to work. Really disappointing workout and just couldn't get into it at all due to the phone call beforehand and always had 1 eye on the clock because i knew i had to get to work asap, oh well, 1 of those days and it couldn't be helped....

___________________________

Friday.....

*Chest, Triceps and Calves*

*Flat DB Press*

Warm Up

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

45kg - 10 reps *PB!! Was going for 5 reps so too light!

47.5 - 7 reps *PB!!!

47.5 - 7 reps

Well pleased with the PB's!! I was supposed to be aiming for 5 reps so i reckon the 50's are definitely on the cards for next week!!!!! Wanted to more of this cos i felt strong.....

*Incline BB Press*

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 7 reps

80kg - 8 reps

*Decline Hammer Plate Loaded Machine* *treble rest pause

25kg (each side) - 10 reps >10 breaths - 10 reps > 10 breaths - 10 reps

35kg (each side) - 14 reps >10 breaths - 6 reps > 10 breaths - 5 reps

*Incline Flye/Press DB Combo*

20kg - 5 reps flye > 5 reps press > 5 reps flye > 5 reps press

20kg - 5 reps flye > 5 reps press > 5 reps flye > 5 reps press

*Weighted Dips*

10kg - 8 reps

10kg - 7 reps

10kg - 7 reps

10kg - 6 reps

10kg - 6 reps

Felt like my arms were gonna drop off doing this, drained of energy and my joints were struggling to take my weight

*Plate Loaded Seated Calve Raise*

80kg - 9 reps

90kg - 6 reps

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

---------------------------

Really pleased with db press, its coming along nicely and im looking forward to attempting the 50's next week! Wanted to do more but only supposed to do 2 sets....... Reckon i could up the incline to maybe 45 next week too, although it's pretty hard after the db press!

Thursday workout was a complete flop but i got a phonecall beforehand and couldn't concentrate at all and it showed, very disappointed but onwards and upwards..........


----------



## liam0810

Don't worry about Thursday mate, at least you trained and didn't miss it.

Well done on the bench press, you'll smash the 50's easily next week. Your strength is shooting up.

How you finding the routine? You enjoying it? You liking the diet?


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Don't worry about Thursday mate, at least you trained and didn't miss it.
> 
> Well done on the bench press, you'll smash the 50's easily next week. Your strength is shooting up.
> 
> How you finding the routine? You enjoying it? You liking the diet?


Cheers mate.

I agree, i'll smash those 50's next week, no doubt about that

Really liking the routine, sometimes i want to do more of certain exercises but have to stop myself and stick to the plan! New gym is great and there is loads of stuff i haven't tried yet but all in good time....

Diet is going well too. Can feel a little bloated sometimes but other than that, its been a breeze to stick too tbh. I cook the chicken and jacket potatoes' beforehand and stick it in a tupperware

container and eat on the go. Scott asked what i like and disliked and based it around that so there is nothing i don't like in the diet, makes it so much easier!

Very anal about taking my supps at the correct times too but everything is going well so hopefully it'll pay off

Should be back on the tren ace next week, Scott wanted me to stop for a week because of the anxiety feeling i had. Feel great now though and ready to re-start, i'll see what he says though...


----------



## Sweat

Looking good captain, congrats on the PBs!


----------



## LeBigMac

Sharpy76 said:


> Thursday:
> 
> *Back and Biceps* *a complete fvck up of a workout, my mind was at work the whole time and couldn't get into it at all, pi$$ed off.....
> 
> *Plate Loaded Pullover Machine* *hold bottom contraction for 2 count
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 80kg - 20 reps
> 
> 100kg - 15 reps
> 
> 120kg - 7 reps
> 
> *Close Grip Underhand Chins*
> 
> B/W - 10 reps
> 
> 10kg - 7 reps
> 
> 15kg - 4 reps
> 
> 15kg - 6 reps
> 
> *Dorian Yates Row* *with peak contraction
> 
> 90kg - 10 reps
> 
> 90kg - 10 reps
> 
> *Seated Shrugs*
> 
> 150kg - 5 reps
> 
> 150kg - 5 reps
> 
> 150kg - 5 reps
> 
> 150kg - 5 reps
> 
> 150kg - 5 reps
> 
> *Plate Loaded Bicep Curl*
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps
> 
> 40kg - 9 reps
> 
> 40kg - 9 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps
> 
> Had to cut short here because time was getting on and i HAD to get to work. Really disappointing workout and just couldn't get into it at all due to the phone call beforehand and always had 1 eye on the clock because i knew i had to get to work asap, oh well, 1 of those days and it couldn't be helped....
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> Friday.....
> 
> *Chest, Triceps and Calves*
> 
> *Flat DB Press*
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> 20kg - 10 reps
> 
> 20kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 45kg - 10 reps *PB!! Was going for 5 reps so too light!
> 
> 47.5 - 7 reps *PB!!!
> 
> 47.5 - 7 reps
> 
> Well pleased with the PB's!! I was supposed to be aiming for 5 reps so i reckon the 50's are definitely on the cards for next week!!!!! Wanted to more of this cos i felt strong.....
> 
> *Incline BB Press*
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> 80kg - 7 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Decline Hammer Plate Loaded Machine* *treble rest pause
> 
> 25kg (each side) - 10 reps >10 breaths - 10 reps > 10 breaths - 10 reps
> 
> 35kg (each side) - 14 reps >10 breaths - 6 reps > 10 breaths - 5 reps
> 
> *Incline Flye/Press DB Combo*
> 
> 20kg - 5 reps flye > 5 reps press > 5 reps flye > 5 reps press
> 
> 20kg - 5 reps flye > 5 reps press > 5 reps flye > 5 reps press
> 
> *Weighted Dips*
> 
> 10kg - 8 reps
> 
> 10kg - 7 reps
> 
> 10kg - 7 reps
> 
> 10kg - 6 reps
> 
> 10kg - 6 reps
> 
> Felt like my arms were gonna drop off doing this, drained of energy and my joints were struggling to take my weight
> 
> *Plate Loaded Seated Calve Raise*
> 
> 80kg - 9 reps
> 
> 90kg - 6 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Really pleased with db press, its coming along nicely and im looking forward to attempting the 50's next week! Wanted to do more but only supposed to do 2 sets....... Reckon i could up the incline to maybe 45 next week too, although it's pretty hard after the db press!
> 
> Thursday workout was a complete flop but i got a phonecall beforehand and couldn't concentrate at all and it showed, very disappointed but onwards and upwards..........


You will smash the 50's next week mate!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

LeBigMac said:


> You will smash the 50's next week mate!!!


Oh i intend too! Might get me mate to film it on my iPhone



dutch_scott said:


> New orders sent thru pal


Coolio!

Can't wait for training on Monday!


----------



## Simspin

well dun on PB nothing feels sweeter! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Woah and woah and fu*king woah again...

Give me chance here tw*ts, l have been away for 2 weeks !!

I cant have you hitting the 60's before me !


----------



## C.Hill

Progression in here is fantastic mate! Brilliant read keep it up! Looking awesome too.

Out of interest what supps do you take?


----------



## hackskii

You coming along nicely sharply.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Woah and woah and fu*king woah again...
> 
> Give me chance here tw*ts, l have been away for 2 weeks !!
> 
> I cant have you hitting the 60's before me !


Lol, strength is progressing nicely i must admit, although i have been sick as a a dog today.

Been curled up on the sofa, sleeping on/off all day, feel rough as fvck for some reason


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Did u get update pal?


Just checked again and still nothing mate??


----------



## Simspin

Milky said:


> Woah and woah and fu*king woah again...
> 
> Give me chance here tw*ts, l have been away for 2 weeks !!
> 
> I cant have you hitting the 60's before me !


i thort u wer already in your 60's milks old lad :lol:


----------



## reza85

Glad to hear you are getting stronger mate ! Is not like you need to get any bigger lol.

Beast full stop !


----------



## Milky

Simspin said:


> i thort u wer already in your 60's milks old lad :lol:


55's mate, wont be long

Oh l see now.

Banned for a week, cheeky tw*t !


----------



## Simspin

Milky said:


> 55's mate, wont be long
> 
> Oh l see now.
> 
> Banned for a week, cheeky tw*t !


ho ho ho :laugh:


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Let's see you step up and kill this weeks new protocol mate!!


Does being sick after this morning's workout count as "stepping up"? If so, i passed with flying colours:lol:

Not sure if it was because i was sick yesterday, but oh my fvcking god, the 50 rep leg press and fst7 leg extension's, absolutely slaughtered me!!

Thanks Scott


----------



## RowRow

officially subscribbled buddy. interesting read and good progress so far to boot!


----------



## reza85

Sharpy76 said:


> Does being sick after this morning's workout count as "stepping up"? If so, i passed with flying colours:lol:
> 
> Not sure if it was because i was sick yesterday, but oh my fvcking god, the 50 rep leg press and fst7 leg extension's, absolutely slaughtered me!!
> 
> Thanks Scott


Sounds FUN I have legs tomorrow lets see how I get on.


----------



## Sharpy76

Got to the gym today and my mate was waiting in the car park, said he felt rough and fvcked off so i was on my own today, anyway here we go....

Today was legs with a slightly new routine.....

*Leg Press*

Warm Up

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

300kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

420kg - 8 reps

460kg - 7 reps *PB!!

460kg - 7 reps

460kg - 7 reps

Pleased with the pb, reckon 500kg might be possible next week!!

*Box Squats*

80kg - 10 reps

120kg - 4 reps *felt a bit too heavy, got a bit paranoid about my back too, that and the fact i was on my own....

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

*Leg Press 1 x 50r*

160kg - 35 reps > 10 reps > 5 reps *underestimated the weight tbh, thought i could get 50 reps out but i needed a few seconds rest. I'll drop it to maybe 120kg next week so i can 50 out non stop

*FST7 Leg Extensions*

54kg - 14 reps *not done leg extensions in the new gym yet so was finding the right weight. 54kg in my old gym would've been enough......

68kg - 12 reps *still too light

82kg - 12 reps *almost there lol

89kg - 10 reps *spot on!!

89kg - 10 reps

89kg - 9 reps

89kg - 9 reps

And it was at this point i was sick, but i just swallowed it (literally) and carried on, what a fvcking beast 

*Lying Leg Curls*

46kg - 15 reps

46kg - 15 reps

46kg - 10 reps > 5 reps

Was meant to do some standing calve raises but the sick feeling was overwhelming and had to get to the changing rooms. Once i got there i threw my guts up big time, never actually been sick in the gym before so this was a first, does that make me a REAL man now? 

Anyway, i'll do the calve raises tomorrow after shoulders and tris, there was no way i could've done it today. Sorry Scott but i'll get them done tomorrow


----------



## reza85

Sharpy76 said:


> Got to the gym today and my mate was waiting in the car park, said he felt rough and fvcked off so i was on my own today, anyway here we go....
> 
> Today was legs with a slightly new routine.....
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> 300kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 420kg - 8 reps
> 
> 460kg - 7 reps *PB!!
> 
> 460kg - 7 reps
> 
> 460kg - 7 reps
> 
> Pleased with the pb, reckon 500kg might be possible next week!!
> 
> *Box Squats*
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 120kg - 4 reps *felt a bit too heavy, got a bit paranoid about my back too, that and the fact i was on my own....
> 
> 100kg - 8 reps
> 
> 100kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Leg Press 1 x 50r*
> 
> 160kg - 35 reps > 10 reps > 5 reps *underestimated the weight tbh, thought i could get 50 reps out but i needed a few seconds rest. I'll drop it to maybe 120kg next week so i can 50 out non stop
> 
> *FST7 Leg Extensions*
> 
> 54kg - 14 reps *not done leg extensions in the new gym yet so was finding the right weight. 54kg in my old gym would've been enough......
> 
> 68kg - 12 reps *still too light
> 
> 82kg - 12 reps *almost there lol
> 
> 89kg - 10 reps *spot on!!
> 
> 89kg - 10 reps
> 
> 89kg - 9 reps
> 
> 89kg - 9 reps
> 
> And it was at this point i was sick, but i just swallowed it (literally) and carried on, what a fvcking beast
> 
> *Lying Leg Curls*
> 
> 46kg - 15 reps
> 
> 46kg - 15 reps
> 
> 46kg - 10 reps > 5 reps
> 
> Was meant to do some standing calve raises but the sick feeling was overwhelming and had to get to the changing rooms. Once i got there i threw my guts up big time, never actually been sick in the gym before so this was a first, does that make me a REAL man now?
> 
> Anyway, i'll do the calve raises tomorrow after shoulders and tris, there was no way i could've done it today. Sorry Scott but i'll get them done tomorrow


Epic


----------



## reza85

Sharpy76 said:


> Got to the gym today and my mate was waiting in the car park, said he felt rough and fvcked off so i was on my own today, anyway here we go....
> 
> Today was legs with a slightly new routine.....
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> 300kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 420kg - 8 reps
> 
> 460kg - 7 reps *PB!!
> 
> 460kg - 7 reps
> 
> 460kg - 7 reps
> 
> Pleased with the pb, reckon 500kg might be possible next week!!
> 
> *Box Squats*
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 120kg - 4 reps *felt a bit too heavy, got a bit paranoid about my back too, that and the fact i was on my own....
> 
> 100kg - 8 reps
> 
> 100kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Leg Press 1 x 50r*
> 
> 160kg - 35 reps > 10 reps > 5 reps *underestimated the weight tbh, thought i could get 50 reps out but i needed a few seconds rest. I'll drop it to maybe 120kg next week so i can 50 out non stop
> 
> *FST7 Leg Extensions*
> 
> 54kg - 14 reps *not done leg extensions in the new gym yet so was finding the right weight. 54kg in my old gym would've been enough......
> 
> 68kg - 12 reps *still too light
> 
> 82kg - 12 reps *almost there lol
> 
> 89kg - 10 reps *spot on!!
> 
> 89kg - 10 reps
> 
> 89kg - 9 reps
> 
> 89kg - 9 reps
> 
> And it was at this point i was sick, but i just swallowed it (literally) and carried on, what a fvcking beast
> 
> *Lying Leg Curls*
> 
> 46kg - 15 reps
> 
> 46kg - 15 reps
> 
> 46kg - 10 reps > 5 reps
> 
> Was meant to do some standing calve raises but the sick feeling was overwhelming and had to get to the changing rooms. Once i got there i threw my guts up big time, never actually been sick in the gym before so this was a first, does that make me a REAL man now?
> 
> Anyway, i'll do the calve raises tomorrow after shoulders and tris, there was no way i could've done it today. Sorry Scott but i'll get them done tomorrow


Epic


----------



## Bad Alan

Yeeea I'm worried about tomorrows leg workout now, being sick makes you ALPHA


----------



## ditz

Can't believe how quick your strength is rocketing up!!!

Be pressing this next week :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

ditz said:


> Can't believe how quick your strength is rocketing up!!!
> 
> Be pressing this next week :lol:
> 
> View attachment 94127


Piece of pi$$ :lol:

Started jabbing the tren ace again yesterday and upped my dose of test 400. I'll see how i go but hopefully i'll be fine. Was nice to get back to pinning again, it felt like ages since my last one lol!

Done my hcg last night too, was like a walking pin cushion i tell ya


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Piece of pi$$ :lol:
> 
> Started jabbing the tren ace again yesterday and upped my dose of test 400. I'll see how i go but hopefully i'll be fine. Was nice to get back to pinning again, it felt like ages since my last one lol!
> 
> Done my hcg last night too, was like a walking pin cushion i tell ya


How come your doing ace and not tren e mate? Just coz t400 has longer esters and the ace is short. Is it in case you have a bad reaction to it?

Once the tren kicks in your strength will go through the roof!


----------



## Sharpy76

Was training on my own again today, stupid mate felt sick so didn't turn up. I always tell him if he doesn't go to not ring me and tell me beforehand because there's always a chance i'd sack it too. SO this way, i already at the gym before i find out he's not coming. He's still a useless [email protected] though and if he carries on like a woman, he'll get the sack

Anyway, there was a young fella (only 18) who kindly offered to spot me and was a big help tbh. He was asking me a ton of questions but i admired he's enthusiasm.

I'll update later but it went well considering.......


----------



## Sharpy76

*Shoulders, Tris and Calves*

*DB Press*

Warm Up

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

42.5kg - 8 reps

45kg - 6 reps *PB

45kg - 5 reps

42.5kg - 8 reps

42.5kg - 5 reps

Think i could've got more reps but wasn't too confident with my spotter, happy with the PB though!!

*BB Top Head Press*

80kg - 8 reps *PB

80kg - 11 reps *PB

80kg - 9 reps

Went for 90kg but my spotter couldn't get the bar over properly so i thought fvck that and stuck with 80kg, still got the PB's though but i KNOW i could've done at least 90kg if not more if my training partner was there, oh well

*DB 1-Arm Side Laterals*

20kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 12 reps

20kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 9 reps

*Skullcrushers* *no spotter

30kg - 15 reps

40kg - 9 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 7 reps

*Standing Calve Raises*

20 Plates - 10 reps

20 Plates - 10 reps

20 Plates - 8 reps

20 Plates - 8 reps

---------------------------

Pi$$ed off that my mate wasn't there again cos i know i could've done more reps/weight but hey ho, still got some pb's so can't be too down! The young fella did his best to help me so i was grateful otherwise i wouldn't of been able to half of what i wanted.


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Nice work if ever no spotter again I'll send a spotless session plan ok?


Cheers Scott, will always be handy if he's a no show.

Like i said, god knows what i would've done if it hadn't been for the young fella helping me today. Would've had to done something on the smith machine perhaps?


----------



## reza85

Nice work on PB mate


----------



## mikemull

What's bb top head press mate? Is it actually as it says?


----------



## mikemull

dutch_scott said:


> Killer gym motivation


Awesome vid! The guy front squatting around 1.50 in is crazy just balancing it on his delts!!!


----------



## mikemull

dutch_scott said:


> Yep


Cheers


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> What's bb top head press mate? Is it actually as it says?


I've never done the exercise before and i really like it!

My mate could never do press behind or normal military press but he can do this with no probs, not harsh on the rotary cuff.

Reckon i could do 100kg for a few reps if my friend was there, i might give it a go next week.

--------

No training today just a bit of fasted cardio (45min on my bike).

Got a slight niggle in my lower back though. Nothing like before but i could feel a slight discomfort when driving for a couple of hours earlier.

It feels more like a bruise because it only hurts on a certain point when i touch it. Hopefully it's nothing but i thought i'd report it.

Calves are hurting today though, got a real nice stretch on the standing calve machine yesterday and hardly rested between sets and just hammered them out, feels good!!!


----------



## ditz

So literally, upright bench and pressing lowering down to your head? Hence the need for a spotter I guess?


----------



## ditz

dutch_scott said:


> My avatar! Ditched normal ones and got upto 160kg on it hence delts and so safe!


Point taken about the delts :lol:

Shoulders tonight.. Looking forward to give it a go!


----------



## hackskii

dutch_scott said:


> Test 4 is only 8 day half life and is testosterone based - I want the anabolic properties
> 
> Also harmless drug
> 
> Tren e is the one which causes many anxiety depression dread and that lasts weeks.
> 
> Tren a is an androgen which binds 5x more and has half life of 48-72 hours so perfect at stimulating aggression, helping speedy recovery, strength an leaving test to bump up protein synthesis etc
> 
> I'm a huge fan of fast ethers underpinning medium chain drugs!


.

Dutch are you saying tren ace is more androgenic than tren enanthate?


----------



## reza85

dutch_scott said:


> My avatar! Ditched normal ones and got upto 160kg on it hence delts and so safe!


Hi Scot you got a vid for this exercise ? could not find it on you tube


----------



## mikemull

reza85 said:


> Hi Scot you got a vid for this exercise ? could not find it on you tube


X2


----------



## liam0810

A bit like this


----------



## reza85

dutch_scott said:


> It's only for certain frames and limb lengths won't work on short guys nor tricep strong guys


Short I'm a full 5.8 :whistling: tell him Liam


----------



## reza85

liam0810 said:


> A bit like this


Oh yea course that shoulder range off movement would do F all for me and Ill see what you mean about triceps it would just be a lock out, this is gone be great for my training partner thanks


----------



## reza85

dutch_scott said:


> Not really pal that just a crap nose incline chest press
> 
> I'll video one with just bar tomoz
> 
> Elbows need to be in line with shoulders and hips wrist flat top of head
> 
> His elbows r forward head back so ruining what top head press is for


Oh just saw this ill wait for your version then


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Not really pal that just a crap nose incline chest press
> 
> I'll video one with just bar tomoz
> 
> Elbows need to be in line with shoulders and hips wrist flat top of head
> 
> His elbows r forward head back so ruining what top head press is for


I've got them tomorrow so will get it filmed to show it. That was closest I could find on YouTube!


----------



## hackskii

dutch_scott said:


> To clarify its 5x that of tren e in humans
> 
> Tren Acetate is so successful at its function that it is 500 periods more anabolic and 500 periods more androgenic than androgen hormonal agent testosterone. Now as you know how androgenic test e is Scott that many periods coupled with its anabolic properties is very welcome .
> 
> It also binds to the androgen receptor 2-3 times as fast as testosterone so in my opinion yes mate


Test is test, and tren is tren, changing the ester does 2 things.

1. Adds weight due to carbon atoms thus changing mg per ml.

2. Shortens, or lengthens the speed of delivery, and it's half life.

Other than that, nothing, with the exception of speculation that acetate possibly has benefits for fat loss.

And due to lower weight a bit more tren mg per ml.


----------



## ditz

What's the theory behind it being no good for short guys mate, out of curiosity? Something to do with length of limbs?


----------



## Ripebear

I noticed your AVI, and then I read your post thinking you were going to be totally out of shape.

You look great mate, about 11-12% I would say on week 6 pics.

Kudos to you bud, keep up the solid work.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ripebear said:


> I noticed your AVI, and then I read your post thinking you were going to be totally out of shape.
> 
> You look great mate, about 11-12% I would say on week 6 pics.
> 
> Kudos to you bud, keep up the solid work.


Thanks mate!

Believe me, about 3 months before this thread/journal started, i WAS out of shape, 17st of pure lard, wasn't pretty! Up to 2hrs cardio ED and a low carb/calorie diet soon sorted that out lol! In hind sight, i should've took some pics before i started but i was in no state of mind to have pictures took tbh. I wouldn't even get undressed in front of the missus, things got that bad....

Thanks for support though mate


----------



## Hayesy

Keep up the good work Sharp...Shoulders tonight for me!!

PBs again lol


----------



## reza85

hackskii said:


> Test is test, and tren is tren, changing the ester does 2 things.
> 
> 1. Adds weight due to carbon atoms thus changing mg per ml.
> 
> 2. Shortens, or lengthens the speed of delivery, and it's half life.
> 
> Other than that, nothing, with the exception of speculation that acetate possibly has benefits for fat loss.
> 
> And due to lower weight a bit more tren mg per ml.


Also interested in this ?


----------



## Sharpy76

Back today ladies

*Plate Loaded Pullover Machine* *hold bottom for 2 count

Warm Up

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

100kg - 11 reps

120kg - 8 reps

120kg - 7 reps

120kg - 6 reps

*BOR*

40kg - 20 reps *just seeing how my back was feeling, felt ok

60kg - 11 reps

70kg - 8 reps

70kg - 8 reps

*DB Rows*

40kg - 10 reps

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

*DB Shrugs*

50kg - 16 reps

50kg - 15 reps

50kg - 15 reps

*EZ Barbell Curls*

30kg - 15 reps

20kg - 17 reps

20kg - 17 reps

*DB Alternate Curls*

12.5 - 26 reps

12.5 - 20 reps

*Cable Curls*

20kg - 25 reps

25kg - 22 reps

25kg - 17 reps

20kg - 18 reps

Wasn't feeling that strong today tbh, was mainly finding what weights i could do for certain exercises because i've not really done any bor's or db rows tbh. The high reps bicep exercises were a killer though, could hardly move my arms by the end of it, insane pump!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Just dropping by to show my support m8, I'm getting ganged up on by northern monkey's in my journal, so I'm hanging out elsewhere in case it's contagious.:laugh:


----------



## Sharpy76

Breeny said:


> Just dropping by to show my support m8, I'm getting ganged up on by northern monkey's in my journal, so I'm hanging out elsewhere in case it's contagious.:laugh:


On my way mate, we'll sort out those big gay bears together:beer: :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Nice high reps for biceps mate! Find they respond better like that? Or just going through a phase before lower reps?


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Nice high reps for biceps mate! Find they respond better like that? Or just going through a phase before lower reps?


Just doing what Scott says mate

Tbh though, my arms tend to grow ok doing whatever really. The pump today was crazy although that might be down to the 150mg anavar that i started the other day though:lol:


----------



## hackskii

reza85 said:


> Also interested in this ?


Are you asking me a question, or asking me if I an interested in that?


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> Are you asking me a question, or asking me if I an interested in that?


I think Reza is/was interested in what Scott has to say about your post below....



hackskii said:


> Test is test, and tren is tren, changing the ester does 2 things.
> 
> 1. Adds weight due to carbon atoms thus changing mg per ml.
> 
> 2. Shortens, or lengthens the speed of delivery, and it's half life.
> 
> Other than that, nothing, with the exception of speculation that acetate possibly has benefits for fat loss.
> 
> And due to lower weight a bit more tren mg per ml.


I might be completely wrong cos i've just confused myself now:wacko: :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147

Sharpy76 said:


> I think Reza is/was interested in what Scott has to say about your post below....
> 
> I might be completely wrong cos i've just confused myself now:wacko: :lol:


Very good progress mate and I'm sorry to say I've only just seen this thread!!

Subbed


----------



## Sharpy76

Hotdog147 said:


> Very good progress mate and I'm sorry to say I've only just seen this thread!!
> 
> Subbed


Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## Sharpy76

*Irrelevant post*

My post count was on 666 and i just wanted to get rid of it.

That is all


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Hope ur sick today ( cos means u smashed my program)


Today in the gym was a nightmare, pi$$ed off doesn't even come close to how i'm feeling at the moment.

Anyway, started well......

*Chest*

*DB Press*

Warm Up

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

50kg - 8 reps *PB, absolutely smashed the 50's!!!! Was only aiming for 5 but felt easy, too easy!

52.5kg - 7 reps *PB, felt easy but this is where it went downhill, fast! My joints began to hurt like never before, was in fvcking agony

42.5kg - 9 reps *my friend was doing this weight and with the state of my joints i thought i'd drop it down to this too.

*Floor Press Barbell*

Complete fail, couldn't even take the weight at all, joints just weren't having it?!?!?!

Tried some cable cross overs but was in far too much pain, hard to explain how bad the pain was but believe me, it was excruciating.

That combined with fact i had about 2hrs sleep last night, i'm like a bear with a sore head at the moment, i'm soooooooooo pi$$ed off. Why the hell have my joints started up again, could it be the anavars?? Don't know what else it could be?

The lack of sleep from the tren is getting to me too, i've been like a walking zombie the last couple of days, no use to anybody

Pulling my hair out right now.....ARGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :cursing:

I'm convinced i could've smashed the 55's today if all had been well, fvcking b0llox, sorry about the language but i'm really fvcked off........


----------



## dipdabs

Awww sorry to see u had a rubbish session! Everyone has bad days though try not to worry! Have u got any sleeping tablets?


----------



## Sharpy76

Kaywoodham said:


> Awww sorry to see u had a rubbish session! Everyone has bad days though try not to worry! Have u got any sleeping tablets?


Cheers Kay but its sooooo frustrating tbh. Couldn't even spot my mate because the pain was to bad when i straightened my arms.

Been taking Nytols but they don't even touch the sides, god damn tren is nasty sh!t lol!

Not being pervy, but you're looking good in your new avi, keep it up girl


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> You hit PBS so your gna grow so relax
> 
> Email me about tren sleep joints ASAP


Will do mate.

Strength is there! Never felt stronger but it's my fvcking joints holding me back, even with the lack of sleep i could've pushed through but not with this pain!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Im on tren Sharpy, without a sleeping med i cant get to sleep at all, i know its not the best thing but maybe consider a med or whatever Scott suggests?


----------



## Sharpy76

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Im on tren Sharpy, without a sleeping med i cant get to sleep at all, i know its not the best thing but maybe consider a med or whatever Scott suggests?


What are you taking for sleep, if you don't mind me asking mate?


----------



## dipdabs

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers Kay but its sooooo frustrating tbh. Couldn't even spot my mate because the pain was to bad when i straightened my arms.
> 
> Been taking Nytols but they don't even touch the sides, god damn tren is nasty sh!t lol!
> 
> Not being pervy, but you're looking good in your new avi, keep it up girl


Aww I'm sure Scott will sort it for u. If its any consolation I always feel like a walking zombie lol.

Umm thanks I was a lot leaner in better shape than that 6 weeks ago but I had a burger binge... It's now over  lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sharpy76 said:


> What are you taking for sleep, if you don't mind me asking mate?


Nitrazipam and zops, i swap them about as zops dont work for me now as i used to be on them for a while....and they can be addictive, so be careful, but for short term they might help.


----------



## liam0810

I'm sure Scott will tell you what to do for sleep but try melatonin as this helps me sleep.

Not heard of joint pain on Anavar but have with winny. Also heard that some Anavar is actually winny in UG labs because of the cost but don't know how true that is


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I'm sure Scott will tell you what to do for sleep but try melatonin as this helps me sleep.
> 
> Not heard of joint pain on Anavar but have with winny. Also heard that some Anavar is actually winny in UG labs because of the cost but don't know how true that is


Hmm, this is what i was thinking tbh. Seems too much of a coincidence that the joint pain is back after starting the vars this week, i dunno.... Feel like banging my head against a brick wall, actually i would if i wasn't so fvcking tired lol!!


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy76 said:


> Will do mate.
> 
> Strength is there! Never felt stronger but it's my fvcking joints holding me back, even with the lack of sleep i could've pushed through but not with this pain!


If you are taking an AI, this can happen, or GH, or winny.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

I was on winny last week, 100mg ed, and i swear my joints felt bad, like they were stiff and tight...im off them this week and back on them from monday, so will see if the joint problems come back.


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Doms???


Nah mate, nada........


----------



## Milky

Winny fu*ks me up royally mate joint wise.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Winny fu*ks me up royally mate joint wise.


Yeah, i remember you saying mate.

Beginning to think these "vars" are actually winnys. Stopped the winnys and the joint pain went, started the vars on monday and the joint pain is back with a vengeance, coincidence??


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah, i remember you saying mate.
> 
> Beginning to think these "vars" are actually winnys. Stopped the winnys and the joint pain went, started the vars on monday and the joint pain is back with a vengeance, coincidence??


Arent Var and winny very similar drugs ?


----------



## reza85

Milky said:


> Arent Var and winny very similar drugs ?


They are similar in regards lean gains and strength gains but I dont think in chemical make up.


----------



## C.Hill

Oi sharpy! You got cookie and cream dymatize elite protein at yours?


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Oi sharpy! You got cookie and cream dymatize elite protein at yours?


Yeah mate, certainly have!

Edit: It the Dymatize ISO-100, not the Elite, i posted the pic in your journal...


----------



## liam0810

How's the joints feeling today you southern pufta?


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> How's the joints feeling today you southern pufta?


Had to get to work for 6am today, so no bloody gym. I'll either make it up on wednesday or saturday though.

Joints feel absolutely fine, the pain only comes on after a couple sets of weights so i'll find out tomorrow in the gym whether there is any improvement.

Like you said, it's probably because i'm a big fat southern fairy, who need to man the fvck up


----------



## liam0810

Can you not train after work pal or is that family time then?

Yep MTFU you soft ar$e!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sharpy do you take any supplements for joints?


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy76 said:


> Had to get to work for 6am today, so no bloody gym. I'll either make it up on wednesday or saturday though.
> 
> Joints feel absolutely fine, the pain only comes on after a couple sets of weights so i'll find out tomorrow in the gym whether there is any improvement.
> 
> Like you said, it's probably because i'm a big fat southern fairy, who need to man the fvck up


Oh no he did not! the dirty coronation street northern [email protected] 

You show him how we roll m8, I can't cos I'm still small and feeble.lol

Any joy with the joint's m8.

- - - Updated - - -



Sharpy76 said:


> Had to get to work for 6am today, so no bloody gym. I'll either make it up on wednesday or saturday though.
> 
> Joints feel absolutely fine, the pain only comes on after a couple sets of weights so i'll find out tomorrow in the gym whether there is any improvement.
> 
> Like you said, it's probably because i'm a big fat southern fairy, who need to man the fvck up


Oh no he did not! the dirty coronation street northern [email protected] 

You show him how we roll m8, I can't cos I'm still small and feeble.lol

Any joy with the joint's m8.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Can you not train after work pal or is that family time then?


Yeah mate, strictly family time mate. If i was to go gym in the evening i wouldn't get to see the kids and thats not healthy. Morning's only for me, always has been and always will be.



dutch_scott said:


> Hahha
> 
> Chill today mate
> 
> I'm emailing some macro changes and regroup tomoz!
> 
> Iv also emailed u about visiting to train week after next buddy


Yeah that will be great mate, just let us know when you're coming down!

My email's have been playing up, getting a lot coming through hours later for some reason?

Not gonna lie, diet has been complete sh!t today. Well i say "sh!t", i've had protein drinks and oats a few times today. I've had no "proper" food so to speak. Worst Monday EVER!!


----------



## Sharpy76

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Sharpy do you take any supplements for joints?


I'm taking glucosamine and devils claw mate.



Breeny said:


> Oh no he did not! the dirty coronation street northern [email protected]
> 
> You show him how we roll m8, I can't cos I'm still small and feeble.lol
> 
> Any joy with the joint's m8.


Haha!!

I'll know how the joints are tomorrow in the gym mate, fingers crossed they'll be fine....


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Are you finding if glucosamine and devils claw mate help? Im on both and not sure about the devils claw tbh


----------



## Sharpy76

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Are you finding if glucosamine and devils claw mate help? Im on both and not sure about the devils claw tbh


I definitely found they help with "normal" joint pain BUT the joint pain from the winnys is whole other level. Like i said, everything feels fine, do a few sets then BANG, the pain is almost unbearable. Then half hour after gym, they are completely fine again. So bloody frustrating tbh.


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> I definitely found they help with "normal" joint pain BUT the joint pain from the winnys is whole other level. Like i said, everything feels fine, do a few sets then BANG, the pain is almost unbearable. Then half hour after gym, they are completely fine again. So bloody frustrating tbh.


Think Liam is right mate, this is just a southern thing, some kind of mechanism kicking in when the weights get to hard for you so that you have an excuse to go home.


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> 3 day full body blast on its way pal!
> 
> #teamalpha


Cheers mate.

Was great to get back into the gym today and i loved the workout you sent!

I was worried that i would've lost weight because i haven't been hitting my calorie target because work has been crazy this week BUT i weighed 15st 10lb this morning pre workout!!!

Took a pic before i trained, defo holding a bit more timber round my mid section though....



The pump today was insane, but didn't have time to take a pic. Veins across my shoulders and chest were awesome even though i feel a bit chubs lol! Reckon those Vars are good after all lol. No joint pain either today so Sharpy is a happy chappy again, roll on tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

timber round your mid section? You still have abs you fcker! mine have long gone and i'm a stone lighter than you! damn you!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> timber round your mid section? You still have abs you fcker! mine have long gone and i'm a stone lighter than you! damn you!


Good lighting pal

I must admit, considering i'm 2 stone heavier from what i was a couple of months ago it's not too bad. That and the fact cardio has been cut down dramatically and calories upped, it's to be expected i suppose......

Never ever train my abs either, i might add in a few crunches now and again, i'll see what Scott says first.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Good lighting pal
> 
> I must admit, considering i'm 2 stone heavier from what i was a couple of months ago it's not too bad. That and the fact cardio has been cut down dramatically and calories upped, it's to be expected i suppose......
> 
> Never ever train my abs either, i might add in a few crunches now and again, i'll see what Scott says first.


my cardio's been cut completely the last few weeks and no direct ab work, maybe that's why i feel a fat fcker but i know i cant stay lean if i want to add the mass.

how the 3 day blast going? You sore from yesterday?


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> my cardio's been cut completely the last few weeks and no direct ab work, maybe that's why i feel a fat fcker but i know i cant stay lean if i want to add the mass.
> 
> how the 3 day blast going? You sore from yesterday?


3 day blast started today! Did chest, shoulders and tris, i'll update the workout later.

Really enjoyed todays workout, having no joint pain makes it so much more enjoyable. The pump was ridiculous, even my mate who never gives compliments said i looked "abnormal" lol. Like i said, i reckon those vars might have something to do with the insane pump lol.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Was great to get back into the gym today and i loved the workout you sent!
> 
> I was worried that i would've lost weight because i haven't been hitting my calorie target because work has been crazy this week BUT i weighed 15st 10lb this morning pre workout!!!
> 
> Took a pic before i trained, defo holding a bit more timber round my mid section though....
> 
> View attachment 94971
> 
> 
> The pump today was insane, but didn't have time to take a pic. Veins across my shoulders and chest were awesome even though i feel a bit chubs lol! Reckon those Vars are good after all lol. No joint pain either today so Sharpy is a happy chappy again, roll on tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


Looking good m8, If that's what you call timber then I must look like one them fat fcuker's that get moved outta the house by firemen. What are ab's ? I haven't seen mine since high school .


----------



## ditz

Mate this is incredible.. Don't get me wrong you get all the credit as you're the one doing the work.. But dutch clearly doesn't fcuk about!!


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> My training and diet is designed around u!
> 
> So the changes I make r designed to keep u growing
> 
> Which... Damn iv grown loads in the last few weeks
> 
> Ha I knew ud like today's session
> 
> Abit hybrid but insane isn't it?


Yeah, loved the workout this morning mate!

My whole upper body felt super pumped!!

Looking forward to tomorrows session..........and lunges:whistling:


----------



## RACK

Extra timber or not mate you're looking BIG, FULL and LEAN. Top work!


----------



## Sharpy76

ditz said:


> *Mate this is incredible*.. Don't get me wrong you get all the credit as you're the one doing the work.. But dutch clearly doesn't fcuk about!!


What?! How young i look for 35? Yeah i know, it is quite incredible:lol:

Seriously though, Scott is always saying stick to the plan and i'll grow, and he's been true to his word. Like i said, the last couple of days have been hectic with work etc so i've not hit my target for calories, frustrating but sometimes work/life/family gets in the way, no matter how well prepped you are. Anyway, onwards and upwards, diet is back on point today and training went well so i'm happy


----------



## Bad Alan

Good to hear joint pain has calmed down definite progress from new pic looking big and lean mate. OH and unluucky on the lunges lol your gna have a sore backside tomorrow (no ****)


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Good to hear joint pain has calmed down definite progress from new pic looking big and lean mate. OH and unluucky on the lunges lol your gna have a sore backside tomorrow (no ****)


Cheers mate. The joint pain was completely gone today, so relieved!!

Yeah yeah, i might have to do lunges but don't think you're getting let off lightly tomorrow either mate:tongue:


----------



## Sharpy76

Ok, today was the start of a 3 day blast that Scott has me doing because i missed mon and tues.

*Day 1: Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*

*Incline Smith Partial Press*

Warm Up

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

80kg - 15 reps

Working Sets

100kg - 7 reps

120kg - 5 reps

120kg - 4 reps + 1 spotted

100kg - 5 reps

100kg - 6 reps

*Flat DB Press* *aiming for 12 reps, rest pause each set

35kg - 12 reps > 10 seconds rest - 6 reps

35kg - 11 resp > 10 seconds rest - 4 reps *bloody hard lol

30kg - 12 reps > 10 seconds rest - 7 reps

*Plated Loaded Shoulder Press* *aiming for 5 reps, rest pause each set again

50kg - 4 reps > 10 seconds rest - 2 reps + 1 spotted *too heavy tbh

40kg - 7 reps > 10 seconds rest - 3 reps

40kg - 6 reps > 10 seconds rest - 3 reps

*Seated Lateral Machine*

53kg - 20 reps

67kg - 12 reps

74kg - 6 reps + 1 partial

*Rear Delt Flye On Pec Deck* *wasn't on the list but my friend wanted to do it so i thought i might as well give it a go too lol!

54kg - 18 reps

54kg - 15 reps

*Close Grip Bench Press*

60kg - 7 reps

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 7 reps

60kg - 6 reps

*Dips*

B/W - 23 reps

B/W - 15 reps

*Skull Crushers*

30kg - 20 reps

35kg - 12 reps > rest a few secs - 3 reps *was aiming for 15 but had to have a rest for a few secs lol

-----------------------------

As said before, really enjoyed the workout, had an awesome pump! Scott mixed the target rep range up from what i've been doing on certain exercises so it was a bit of guess work on what weight to use but i was pretty spot on on most of them tbh. Felt a bit lame going for the 35's for db press but no way was i going to get out 12 reps then go again after 10 seconds with the 50's lol!!

All in all, was happy to back in the gym again and more importantly, pain free!!!!


----------



## reza85

Man your depressing not only im not big i'm also fat and you are huge :thumbdown:


----------



## Milky

Oic is fu*king awesome mate.

Hope l can reach your point wiht my physique.


----------



## Sharpy76

reza85 said:


> Man your depressing not only im not big i'm also fat and you are huge :thumbdown:


You're on the right track and doing well so keep it up mate! I'm not huge yet, i'm working on it though lol!



Milky said:


> Oic is fu*king awesome mate.
> 
> Hope l can reach your point wiht my physique.


Thanks a lot mate but i have no doubt you'll do a lot better than my physique! You're selling yourself short there mate, with the results you've had so far with Paul, i expect big, no make that HUGE, things

Feeling quite bloated trying to get the daily calories in tbh. At first it was easy after coming from such a low carb diet but i'm feeling it a bit now lol



dutch_scott said:


> Doing well pal


Thanks mate!

___________________

Just an update on my current cycle. I've dropped the tren completely now. The lack of sleep and anxiety just didn't make it worth it tbh. I was like a walking zombie at work and with the anxiety i was getting, it made any problems 100 times worse, i just couldn't get on with the stuff. I tried the enanthate and the acetate and both didn't agree with me, and Scott just said to drop it completely, so i have.

I'm now just running with test400, anavar and dbols until i start my 4 week blast in a couple of weeks.


----------



## reza85

I'm now just running with test400, anavar and dbols until i start my 4 week blast in a couple of weeks. mg:

What the hell Test 400 anavar and D bol is not a blast MAN NOW I'M EXCITED CANT WAIT TILL i GET MY BLAST FROM SCOTT


----------



## Hayesy

Sharpy76 said:


> Ok, today was the start of a 3 day blast that Scott has me doing because i missed mon and tues.
> 
> *Day 1: Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*
> 
> *Incline Smith Partial Press*
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> 20kg - 10 reps
> 
> 20kg - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 15 reps
> 
> Working Sets
> 
> 100kg - 7 reps
> 
> 120kg - 5 reps
> 
> 120kg - 4 reps + 1 spotted
> 
> 100kg - 5 reps
> 
> 100kg - 6 reps
> 
> *Flat DB Press* *aiming for 12 reps, rest pause each set
> 
> 35kg - 12 reps > 10 seconds rest - 6 reps
> 
> 35kg - 11 resp > 10 seconds rest - 4 reps *bloody hard lol
> 
> 30kg - 12 reps > 10 seconds rest - 7 reps
> 
> *Plated Loaded Shoulder Press* *aiming for 5 reps, rest pause each set again
> 
> 50kg - 4 reps > 10 seconds rest - 2 reps + 1 spotted *too heavy tbh
> 
> 40kg - 7 reps > 10 seconds rest - 3 reps
> 
> 40kg - 6 reps > 10 seconds rest - 3 reps
> 
> *Seated Lateral Machine*
> 
> 53kg - 20 reps
> 
> 67kg - 12 reps
> 
> 74kg - 6 reps + 1 partial
> 
> *Rear Delt Flye On Pec Deck* *wasn't on the list but my friend wanted to do it so i thought i might as well give it a go too lol!
> 
> 54kg - 18 reps
> 
> 54kg - 15 reps
> 
> *Close Grip Bench Press*
> 
> 60kg - 7 reps
> 
> 60kg - 6 reps
> 
> 60kg - 6 reps
> 
> 60kg - 7 reps
> 
> 60kg - 6 reps
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> B/W - 23 reps
> 
> B/W - 15 reps
> 
> *Skull Crushers*
> 
> 30kg - 20 reps
> 
> 35kg - 12 reps > rest a few secs - 3 reps *was aiming for 15 but had to have a rest for a few secs lol
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> As said before, really enjoyed the workout, had an awesome pump! Scott mixed the target rep range up from what i've been doing on certain exercises so it was a bit of guess work on what weight to use but i was pretty spot on on most of them tbh. Felt a bit lame going for the 35's for db press but no way was i going to get out 12 reps then go again after 10 seconds with the 50's lol!!
> 
> All in all, was happy to back in the gym again and more importantly, pain free!!!!


Heavy duty workout mate....impressive stuff..


----------



## Chelsea

Shame to hear about ur reaction to tren mate as its awesome!

I'm lucky I jus get the good sides like strength and size 

Suppose I am an aggressive cnut though haha.


----------



## Hotdog147

Looking sharp sharpy!!

Good work mate


----------



## reza85

How Was The Blast ?


----------



## Sharpy76

Lol, sorry fellas, all i'll say is......I......HATE........WORK.

I didn't go gym today but i'm going tomorrow so it's all good.

I'll update it later cos i've only just sat down and i'm gonna have something to eat!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, sorry fellas, all i'll say is......I......HATE........WORK.
> 
> I didn't go gym today but i'm going tomorrow so it's all good.
> 
> I'll update it later cos i've only just sat down and i'm gonna have something to eat!


It's a right Cnut when work rules your life. Luckily for me that's not been the case for a while now. What do you work as pal?


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> It's a right Cnut when work rules your life. Luckily for me that's not been the case for a while now. What do you work as pal?


I'm a site foreman mate. I really can't grumble because i've got it easy (most of the time) really tbh. I spend most days driving from site to site and rack up about over 100 miles every day and thats around town not motorway miles. Sometimes though, i swear i might as well be working with a group of chimps because they're thick as sh!t, actually thats an insult to chimps:lol:

Anyway, finished the 3 day blast today, bloody good workout out too. 50 reps chins to start off with absolutely slaughtered me though, cheers Scott lol!! Pump was ridiculous again!

Took a pic but it don't tell the tale if you know what i mean, but believe me, i was so pumped i could hardly move, felt great!!

Was even heavier today, 15st 12lb!!!!!! I actually feel less bloated than the previous pic though?? Finished 4 weeks of the dbols today so i fully expect to be under 15st on Monday:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Mate u won't drop but dear god this is nothing to do with me coaching u but holy cow uv grown!
> 
> I'll email u some micro changes tomoz!
> 
> Told u 17st an Abbs was realistic!
> 
> #listentoyourdj


Lol, thanks mate!

Been hard this week because of work and it's thrown me out of sync so to speak. BUT i'm happy with how the 3 day blast went just wish i could've been more prepared with my food but i wasn't to know how crazy it was going to be.

I hope i don't lose too much after coming of the dbols but i have faith in you!!

My friend was talking to a pal of his in the gym today, Cecil Croasdaile, they were on "holiday" together for a while:whistling:

This guy is a monster, seeing him up close and personal was quite jaw dropping, hes a fvcking BEAST!!!! He's a really nice bloke though and he's competing in a couple of months, i think its the same comp as our very own Aaron (incredible bulk) is competing in??


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> I trained with Cecil before BodyPower in temple gym! Hated the gym but Cecil is a monster and so nice!
> 
> Ps bet u don't lose a thing mate!


Yeah he's bloody HUGE. He's usually there in the mornings when we train, always chewing a toothpick lol! But yeah, he's a really nice bloke.


----------



## Sweat

New Avi looks great Sharpster, good work mate. Keep it up.


----------



## liam0810

Looking massive mate and my jealously gets even worse!

As a QS you site foreman are the bane of my life! Always costing me a fortune and eating into my profit. Saying that 90% of the workforce at my company are complete fcukwits so you may be an exception!


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> New Avi looks great Sharpster, good work mate. Keep it up.


Thanks man, appreciate it



liam0810 said:


> Looking massive mate and my jealously gets even worse!
> 
> As a QS you site foreman are the bane of my life! Always costing me a fortune and eating into my profit. Saying that 90% of the workforce at my company are complete fcukwits so you may be an exception!


Haha, I say exactly the same about some of the fellas that work for us! They leave me scratching my head at how fvcking stupid they can be at times. I'm hoping next week will be more stress free and back to normal.

Thanks for the compliment too


----------



## reza85

Man that blast sure did work looking monstrous


----------



## Hotdog147

Beast! That is all!


----------



## Sharpy76

Thanks fella's

Don't want to be a pic whore but........

Heres a pic from my first post (seems so long ago now!) side by side with my latest pic. This is 11wks progress (9 weeks on cycle). I love roids..........


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks fella's
> 
> Don't want to be a pic whore but........
> 
> Heres a pic from my first post (seems so long ago now!) side by side with my latest pic. This is 11wks progress (9 weeks on cycle). I love roids..........
> 
> View attachment 95286


Fcuking hell m8...that is all. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Looking fu*king awesome mate, seriously.


----------



## Sharpy76

Thanks a lot fellas

Now i'm paranoid that because i'm off the tren (nasty sh!t, never again) and dbols (love 'em lol) i'll deflate like a saggy balloon:lol:

I'll keep eating, training hard and hopefully i'll be good! Oh, and the test400 should help too lol.

But yeah, really pleased with the progress so far, time to crank it up a notch now!!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

dutch_scott said:


> Oh we havnt even started yet pal like I said next ceiling is 17st
> 
> Doing the team proud


I'll be looking for your help in the new year m8, if you have space and time.


----------



## dipdabs

Omg not been in here in a while and u got massive! Woah! Lol!


----------



## Sharpy76

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg not been in here in a while and u got massive! Woah! Lol!


Lol!

Thanks Kay, even though you've "not been in here in a while", i'm not one to hold a grudge


----------



## hackskii

Damn dude, 9 weeks your gains are better than a years worth.


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Mate save emails
> 
> Switch to last weeks plan training wise those week!
> 
> All change next Sunday
> 
> I'm gna email u some support changes to help with dbol drop etc!
> 
> *Next game : leg size*


Whats the plan? Implants? :lol:

My legs are stubborn fvckers tbh.

Will follow last weeks training mate, think i'll miss the 3 day blast though, really enjoyed it in a sick, twisted kind of way!


----------



## dipdabs

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Thanks Kay, even though you've "not been in here in a while", i'm not one to hold a grudge


Well I can pop in and perve every day if u like but it does mean u will be harassed for more pictures lol


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Whats the plan? Implants? :lol:
> 
> My legs are stubborn fvckers tbh.
> 
> Will follow last weeks training mate, think i'll miss the 3 day blast though, really enjoyed it in a sick, twisted kind of way!


Scott will bring your legs up mate he has helped with mine. One of my mates said the other day "your legs have come up. Still small though!" The b4stard!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I can pop in and perve every day if u like but it does mean u will be harassed for more pictures lol


Kay we men are not a piece of meat you know. We have feelings!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Kay we men are not a piece of meat you know. We have feelings!


Gay.

:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Kay we men are not a piece of meat you know. We have feelings!


Yeah... And!? As if I care about this word 'feelings' that you talk of lol

You've just reminded me to go into your journal now and harass u too


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy looking ****ing huge in the new shots, smashing it mate


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah... And!? As if I care about this word 'feelings' that you talk of lol
> 
> You've just reminded me to go into your journal now and harass u too


Kay if you don't care about feelings you may be the perfect girl. Marry me and we will run away to somewhere exotic like Blackpool


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Kay if you don't care about feelings you may be the perfect girl. Marry me and we will run away to somewhere exotic like Blackpool


I duno that sounds a bit soppy to me.. And someone asked me to run away and marry them in Vegas last night.. Does Blackpool compete?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I duno that sounds a bit soppy to me.. And someone asked me to run away and marry them in Vegas last night.. Does Blackpool compete?


Blackpool is the Vegas of the north so yes it does! Plus Vegas doesn't have Blackpool Rock or fortune tellers who have been on GMTV.

Ok how about you take me to nandos, we sleep together and then I never contact you again? Is that better? Less girly!


----------



## Hayesy

Lookin great in the new avi sharp....massive!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Blackpool is the Vegas of the north so yes it does! Plus Vegas doesn't have Blackpool Rock or fortune tellers who have been on GMTV.
> 
> Ok how about you take me to nandos, we sleep together and then I never contact you again? Is that better? Less girly!


Leave the meal out, still too soppy, and who says I want to be seen out with u and make conversation... Send me some naked pics and il think about the other part


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Leave the meal out, still too soppy, and who says I want to be seen out with u and make conversation... Send me some naked pics and il think about the other part


Deal!


----------



## Sharpy76

Liam, i'm literally pmsl!!!! You crack me up man lol!!


----------



## dipdabs

He's all talk sharpy I'm still waiting lol


----------



## LeBigMac

Fuk me Sharpy. I've been off the forum for 2 weeks and you look like you have exploded!! Nice work.


----------



## Tassotti

Rediculous!

hate you with a passion Sharpy


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks fella's
> 
> Don't want to be a pic whore but........
> 
> Heres a pic from my first post (seems so long ago now!) side by side with my latest pic. This is 11wks progress (9 weeks on cycle). I love roids..........
> 
> View attachment 95286


Absolutely awesome mate! That is some proper lean progress.


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> The
> 
> Mans doing 2well!


Too well?!?! I'm desperate for the gains to keep coming, i'm so paranoid about losing them now i'm not on the tren or dbols lol.



Tassotti said:


> Rediculous!
> 
> hate you with a passion Sharpy


Lol, thanks........i think?!?!



Chelsea said:


> Absolutely awesome mate! That is some proper lean progress.


Cheers Phil, gonna keep pushing hard and see how far i can go before i burst from all the food lol



LeBigMac said:


> Fuk me Sharpy. I've been off the forum for 2 weeks and you look like you have exploded!! Nice work.


Thanks mate, i do seem to have really progressed well in the last 2 weeks. Getting Scotts services have obviously had the desired effect!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers Phil, gonna keep pushing hard and see how far i can go before i burst from all the food lol


Haha I know the feeling mate, toilet trips are almost in double figures!

Serious thought mate, I don't say it to many as some people tend to just get fatter/bigger, but I'm well impressed with how you've done.


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Haha I know the feeling mate, toilet trips are almost in double figures!
> 
> Serious thought mate, I don't say it to many as some people tend to just get fatter/bigger, but I'm well impressed with how you've done.


Wow! Thats a serious compliment then, thanks!

I know what you mean about putting sh!t weight on, that was/is the last thing i wanted. I would rather "only" put on a stone rather than 2 stone and look like sh!t. Want to maintain a decent(ish) level of leanness. Luckily the weight seems to be going on (obviously some water) without putting on too much fat, although i do have those bloated days when i can hardly move lol.

I need to find a decent alternative to tren though, gutted i can't get on with it tbh


----------



## C.Hill

Looking beastly mate!!!


----------



## ditz

What's your plan post cycle out of curiosity mate?


----------



## Sharpy76

ditz said:


> What's your plan post cycle out of curiosity mate?


In what respect mate, pct?


----------



## ditz

Sharpy76 said:


> In what respect mate, pct?


That's all I was wondering, wether you were going for pct or a cruise!


----------



## Sharpy76

ditz said:


> That's all I was wondering, wether you were going for pct or a cruise!


Well i'm running hcg at the moment and have been for a few weeks now and the original plan was pct after the 15wk cycle finished. But things have changed somewhat so i'm not 100% sure myself and need to confirm things with Scott.


----------



## Sweat

15 week cycle turning into a 15 month one?


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy m8, I can't remember if it's been said already somewhere (apologies if it has), but is there thoughts of competing at some point in the future ?


----------



## Sweat

Think he said he is competing at the parents 3 legged race at next sports day event he goes to! Go sharpy!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Breeny said:


> Sharpy m8, I can't remember if it's been said already somewhere (apologies if it has), but is there thoughts of competing at some point in the future ?


Don't think i could get into the sort of condition needed let alone have the confidence to get up on stage lol!

I have said before though, never say never, so who knows. Lets see what happens:wink:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't think i could get into the sort of condition needed let alone have the confidence to get up on stage lol!
> 
> I have said before though, never say never, so who knows. Lets see what happens:wink:


course you could m8, :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Think he said he is competing at the parents 3 legged race at next sports day event he goes to! Go sharpy!!


 :lol:

I start prepping next week, gonna be tough but i can do it, GO ME!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I start prepping next week, gonna be tough but i can do it, GO ME!!!!


You can do it mate, I'm on the case training wise too so give me a shout if you need a partner. Gold medal incoming...


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't think i could get into the sort of condition needed let alone have the confidence to get up on stage lol!
> 
> I have said before though, never say never, so who knows. Lets see what happens:wink:


How Scott was talking mate looks like you've not got a choice in it! You're competing next year if you like it or not haha


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> How Scott was talking mate looks like you've not got a choice in it! You're competing next year if you like it or not haha


Now were talking, Go Sharpy. :bounce:


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> How Scott was talking mate looks like you've not got a choice in it! You're competing next year if you like it or not haha


WHAT?!?!

Oh dear god, i'm outta here:eek:

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> WHAT?!?!
> 
> Oh dear god, i'm outta here:eek:
> 
> :lol:


Being fair mate you'd be daft not to!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Being fair mate you'd be daft not to!


One day people will say these thing's about me.


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> WHAT?!?!
> 
> Oh dear god, i'm outta here:eek:
> 
> :lol:


Don't worry mate they do a masters class for your age


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Don't worry mate they do a masters class for your age


Yep you'd do we'll in over 50's


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Don't worry mate they do a masters class for your age





liam0810 said:


> Yep you'd do we'll in over 50's


Yeah yeah, funny fvckers ain't ya!

:lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

In 11 weeks sharpy you've changed a lot mate, some people take years to make them kind of changes. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dagman72

First of all mate, amazing progress in a short time, the work in and out of the gym shows. Also what gym do you train at?


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea you were brought up a few times and I'm sure you'd do well you've come miles already! Scott will sort your condition no doubt, you wouldn't have looked stupid competing in the condition your in now there were some chancers on stage lol. However no point in just turning up!


----------



## sharktank

Holy moly!

Good work Sharpy/Scott .. This kind of progress is insane. Your avi is ****ing huge!

Sharpy - what dose are you running the T400 now then if you've dropped tren etc (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Sharpy76

sharktank said:


> Holy moly!
> 
> Good work Sharpy/Scott .. This kind of progress is insane. Your avi is ****ing huge!
> 
> Sharpy - what dose are you running the T400 now then if you've dropped tren etc (if you don't mind me asking)


Thanks mate!

I'm currently running t400 @600mg (1.5ml ew). I did go up to 800mg and 400mg tren but i've since lowered the dose and obviously dropped the tren completely.


----------



## Sharpy76

Dagman72 said:


> First of all mate, amazing progress in a short time, the work in and out of the gym shows. Also what gym do you train at?


Sorry mate, only just seen this. Not sure how i missed it!

I train Crayford Weights and Fitness, only been there a few weeks now but it is an awesome gym!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> *Yea you were brought up a few times* and I'm sure you'd do well you've come miles already! Scott will sort your condition no doubt, you wouldn't have looked stupid competing in the condition your in now there were some chancers on stage lol. However no point in just turning up!


Hope it was all good lol?!?!?!?

I agree, no point in going to make up the numbers, if you're in it, it should be to win it imo!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Most of it was cursing how ****ing big your getting  I cant believe your 5'10 must be wide as a house!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Most of it was cursing how ****ing big your getting  I cant believe your 5'10 must be wide as a house!


Lol! It was probably Liam saying what a big fat southern fairy i am, to55er

And i'm 6ft mate, Liam is the short ar$e:devil2:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol! It was probably Liam saying what a big fat southern fairy i am, to55er
> 
> And i'm 6ft mate, Liam is the short ar$e:devil2:


You just made it even ****ing worse looking big at 6ft is impressive !


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> I only brought u up sharpy as u make me feel tiny now!


Haha, well it's all your knowledge thats helping me put on weight, so it's your own fault


----------



## Dagman72

Sharpy76 said:


> Sorry mate, only just seen this. Not sure how i missed it!
> 
> I train Crayford Weights and Fitness, only been there a few weeks now but it is an awesome gym!!


Went down there last month on a saturday, agree is a awesome gym - got everything you want. Came from essex and took about 30 minutes to get there.


----------



## Sharpy76

Dagman72 said:


> Went down there last month on a saturday, agree is a awesome gym - got everything you want. Came from essex and took about 30 minutes to get there.


Nice one!

I take it you just came over Dartford Bridge then? If you get down there again, give us a shout and i'll see you there!


----------



## Dagman72

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I take it you just came over Dartford Bridge then? If you get down there again, give us a shout and i'll see you there!


Yes, will be down there again for sure and yep will give you a shout.


----------



## yannyboy

Just caught up with your journal again, looks like the cycle has been very worthwhile, good going mate

I only live in Essex, maybe I'll try and get down to the Crayford gym in the future


----------



## achilles88

unreal progress mate lookin bigg

- - - Updated - - -

unreal progress mate lookin bigg


----------



## Sharpy76

yannyboy said:


> Just caught up with your journal again, looks like the cycle has been very worthwhile, good going mate
> 
> I only live in Essex, maybe I'll try and get down to the Crayford gym in the future


That would be good mate! Go easy though



achilles88 said:


> unreal progress mate lookin bigg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> unreal progress mate lookin bigg


Thanks man, appreciate it



dutch_scott said:


> Smash this week next week gets HARD


Sounds good......i think?!?! lol.

Was repping the 45's for 5 sets today (8 reps), could only manage 2 sets (5 and 6 reps) last week. Not a fantastic improvement but improvement nonetheless!!

Edit: DB shoulder press....


----------



## Milky

I am weak as a kitten mate, eally couldnt risk going over 40 today on DB presses..


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I am weak as a kitten mate, eally couldnt risk going over 40 today on DB presses..


Me thinks someone needs some juice in the goose

I probably should've gone up to 47.5 or even 50 thinking about it now but i wanted to "master" the 45's for good reps before progressing. Next week i will though.......


----------



## yannyboy

The way your going, you'll be using these 200lb dumbbells soon!


----------



## Sharpy76

yannyboy said:


> The way your going, you'll be using these 200lb dumbbells soon!
> 
> View attachment 95622


Lol!

We got 90kg db's in my gym, don't think i've seen them moved yet lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Bring it on you evil genius !


----------



## RACK

Nice DB pressing mate. Looking forward to seeing what you do next week so I get a sneak peak of my hell in november


----------



## Sharpy76

RACK said:


> Nice DB pressing mate. Looking forward to seeing what you do next week so I get a sneak peak of my hell in november


Thanks mate.

So i suppose i'll be your guinea pig then lol?!?



dutch_scott said:


> Well hoping in three weeks we get to train with sharpy at his gym!
> 
> Yes I'll be a little skinny ripped bag of mess but I can still bark orders fine!


Lol, It would be great if you both could get down!

Worst nights sleep ever last night, just thankful i have the morning off from gym/work. Got to get the car mot'd.

My appetite is awful, feel sick at the thought of food ANY food not just clean food. I swear i'm counting the days till that nasty tren sh!t is completely out of my system. Still forcing it down but the thought of eating makes me feel sick, even adverts on the tv for food, turn my stomach.

I can safely say i will never, NEVER go near tren again, it just isn't for me i'm afraid


----------



## reza85

:thumbdown: Y cant I come down to ?


----------



## reza85

And bring on November


----------



## reza85

dutch_scott said:


> Anyone can come train!
> 
> I'll detail when!


 :bounce: Cool thanks 3 weeks would be perfect ill still be on oxy lol so atleast I can lift half as much as you guys


----------



## reza85

Thats cool Ill let sharpy handle that :laugh:

- - - Updated - - -

mg: Oh Sh*t hold on Sharpy is like twice my size I cant do that it might turn out the other:laugh: way


----------



## yannyboy

I'm 3 weeks into PCT but I'd love to train, let me know when?


----------



## hackskii

yannyboy said:


> I'm 3 weeks into PCT but I'd love to train, let me know when?


Why not now?


----------



## yannyboy

I don't mind training now, I'm just saying I'm in my PCT, feel like sh1t and lifting like an 8 stone girlie but I'd still like to meet up for a training session


----------



## hackskii

yannyboy said:


> I don't mind training now, I'm just saying I'm in my PCT, feel like sh1t and lifting like an 8 stone girlie but I'd still like to meet up for a training session


Need some help mate?


----------



## yannyboy

hackskii said:


> Need some help mate?


I'll let you know Hackskii, thanks for the offer, I know you are very clued up on PCT


----------



## Dagman72

Let us know when they are coming down sharpy, be good to meet some of the team alpha warriors if im allowed to mix due not being a alpha member!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Been a bit quiet so here's a little update.

Had the sh!ts the last couple of days, bloody annoying! Most food is going straight through although strangely, i seem to be fine with oats/whey/evoo shakes so i've had a few of them.

Popped some imodium now so hopefully i'll be fine!

Feel like my appetite is coming back today, had my brekkie and felt hungry literally straight away, so fingers crossed that tren is nearly out of my system now. Also had a solid 5/6hrs sleep without waking up once, which is unheard off lately!!

Looking forward to the match later, COME ON YOU SPURS!!!! :bounce:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Been a bit quiet so here's a little update.
> 
> Had the sh!ts the last couple of days, bloody annoying! Most food is going straight through although strangely, i seem to be fine with oats/whey/evoo shakes so i've had a few of them.
> 
> Popped some imodium now so hopefully i'll be fine!
> 
> Feel like my appetite is coming back today, had my brekkie and felt hungry literally straight away, so fingers crossed that tren is nearly out of my system now. Also had a solid 5/6hrs sleep without waking up once, which is unheard off lately!!
> 
> Looking forward to the match later, COME ON YOU SPURS!!!! :bounce:


Anything in your diet changed mate or other supps that might be causing you to have a bad stomach?

I'm going 3-1 to Man U today pal!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Anything in your diet changed mate or other supps that might be causing you to have a bad stomach?
> 
> I'm going 3-1 to Man U today pal!


Nah nothing's changed really. My 3yr old has it too so he probably caught a bug from nursery and gave it to me, joy!

We haven't won at Old Trafford since 1989, so i'm not expecting anything tbh. Although we do get fvcked over sometime's by dodgy decisions at yours.....


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Nah nothing's changed really. My 3yr old has it too so he probably caught a bug from nursery and gave it to me, joy!
> 
> We haven't won at Old Trafford since 1989, so i'm not expecting anything tbh. Although we do get fvcked over sometime's by dodgy decisions at yours.....


True you do get some bad decisions against you at OT, so do a lot of teams!

I think it might be a close game but we'll sneak it.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Got 2 bets on this game!


What are they?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> I'll send em too you! 1 safe bet 1 outrageous one! 33% score bonus on both too!


The 146/1 is outrageous!


----------



## yannyboy

Updates if any come up!


----------



## C.Hill

What dosage of tren e was you on sharpy? I'm starting it myself soon and am praying I sleep ok on it, don't wanna resort to zopiclone or other sleeping meds!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Nah it's pure alpha!
> 
> If that comes in be the fund for Manc mate! On me!


Come on Spurs then!


----------



## hackskii

Sharpy, brown rice and bananas for diarrhea.


----------



## Sharpy76

hackskii said:


> Sharpy, brown rice and bananas for diarrhea.


Thanks Hacks.

Actually had a few bananas today and i've been ok. Without going into too much detail, things are more solid shall we say


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> What dosage of tren e was you on sharpy? I'm starting it myself soon and am praying I sleep ok on it, don't wanna resort to zopiclone or other sleeping meds!


I was on 300mg then after about week 4 (i think) i upped it to 400mg. Really can't get on with the stuff, i tried to stick it out but the lack of sleep is a real killer especially when i'm snapping at the wife and kids. Not worth all the gains in the world when it's affecting me to that point tbh. Family first before muscles

- - - Updated - - -



C.Hill said:


> What dosage of tren e was you on sharpy? I'm starting it myself soon and am praying I sleep ok on it, don't wanna resort to zopiclone or other sleeping meds!


I was on 300mg then after about week 4 (i think) i upped it to 400mg. Really can't get on with the stuff, i tried to stick it out but the lack of sleep is a real killer especially when i'm snapping at the wife and kids. Not worth all the gains in the world when it's affecting me to that point tbh. Family first before muscles


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sharpy76 said:


> I was on 300mg then after about week 4 (i think) i upped it to 400mg. Really can't get on with the stuff, i tried to stick it out but the lack of sleep is a real killer especially when i'm snapping at the wife and kids. Not worth all the gains in the world when it's affecting me to that point tbh. *Family first before muscles*


Agree with you there sharpy :thumbup1:

Would you try tren again though?...later down the line but at a lower dose and then "build up"? What brand of tren were you using?

Fcuk it mate, you dont need tren mate....seems like you mum/dad gave you the best genetics to build mass....you've come a long way in a short space of time. :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Agree with you there sharpy :thumbup1:
> 
> *Would you try tren again though?...later down the line but at a lower dose and then "build up"? What brand of tren were you using?*
> 
> Fcuk it mate, you dont need tren mate....seems like you mum/dad gave you the best genetics to build mass....you've come a long way in a short space of time. :beer:


I was actually talking about this to my mate the other day. He can't get on with tren either (trensomnia) and we both agreed that we'd NEVER do it again. I know you can never say never but i can categorically say that i won't do it again. The loss of appetite, anxiety and the lack of sleep really doesn't make it worth it at all imo.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

I was on tren [upto 600mg per week] and strength gain on its phenomenal. Jumps of 10/20kg weren't uncommon, problems was strength went up but my joints/tendons/tissue weren't getting stronger fast enough...so on a incline bench i damaged both tendons in my shoulders by jumping up 20kg from last weeks bench :cursing:

But when i started on tren, albeit in a mix with Prochem 1rip, sides were intense at first...4 weeks my sleep/diet/mood as **** and then after i switched to tren-e and burr and now rohm brands....the side effects are less as weeks went on, i guess my body adjusted to it. Though sleep has always been a problem for me so i take meds for it anyway.

I guess its a good compound if you can tolerate it, what brand were you on? As have heard that some brands tren is stronger/better dosed than others. GB tren is supposed to be the strongest atm according to clubber lang, though i never had the opportunity to try it myself.


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> The loss of appetite, anxiety and the lack of sleep really doesn't make it worth it at all imo.


Can't wait.....


----------



## Sharpy76

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I was on tren [upto 600mg per week] and strength gain on its phenomenal. Jumps of 10/20kg weren't uncommon, problems was strength went up but my joints/tendons/tissue weren't getting stronger fast enough...so on a incline bench i damaged both tendons in my shoulders by jumping up 20kg from last weeks bench :cursing:
> 
> But when i started on tren, albeit in a mix with Prochem 1rip, sides were intense at first...4 weeks my sleep/diet/mood as **** and then after i switched to tren-e and burr and now rohm brands....the side effects are less as weeks went on, i guess my body adjusted to it. Though sleep has always been a problem for me so i take meds for it anyway.
> 
> I guess its a good compound if you can tolerate it, what brand were you on? As have heard that some brands tren is stronger/better dosed than others. GB tren is supposed to be the strongest atm according to clubber lang, though i never had the opportunity to try it myself.


I was on Burr labs mate. My strength progress has been great tbf but that could be down to the test400, dbols or tren lol.



C.Hill said:


> Can't wait.....


Have you never done it before mate?

You might be fine on it, you just have to try it to find out and whether you can tolerate the sides (if you get any).

Maybe if i was single and didn't have to worry about the family, i might've been able to soldier on. But when it starts to affect family life, thats the minute i sack it off


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Can't wait.....


You might not have these problems mate as I didn't. Well I had the loss of appetite for a couple weeks but that went, the night sweats can be bad but nothing you can't deal with and I've not really had the insomnia or anxiety. If anything I'm a nicer person on tren apart from turning into a massive pervert!


----------



## C.Hill

Haha nah I should be ok, ran tren ace before and was ok except got a strike of acne, prepared with a bucket of tane lol

Just heard tren e effects sleep worse than tren a for some reason?


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Haha nah I should be ok, ran tren ace before and was ok except got a strike of acne, prepared with a bucket of tane lol
> 
> Just heard tren e effects sleep worse than tren a for some reason?


Doesn't seem to of for me pal, sleep isn't too bad on tren e and at the moment acne isn't too bad, touch wood it stays like that or might be getting some accutane myself.


----------



## hackskii

That is a common side of steroids muscle getting stronger faster than the connective tissue.


----------



## yannyboy

When I last ran tren, I used a tri-tren mix, 180mg/ml, and I ran 1ml EOD, 630mg per week

I suffered the same sort of sides as you Sharpy but stuck it out. I was going through alot of family domestic problems at the time, so family over muscle never entered my head

It is a strong compound and can understand why you don't want to run it again, but I don't think any other drug will give exact results like it

I prefer to run it on a cut as I read recently that it works by reducing catabolism rather than promoting anabolism, how true this is, I don't know!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Could Masteron be used as a substitute, I know it's the same but it could be an option.


----------



## Sharpy76

Breeny said:


> Could Masteron be used as a substitute, I know it's the same but it could be an option.


Yanny actually said the same thing mate.

I have about 20ml of mast enan, think i might try it

But doesn't mast only work well with a really low bf level, or is that complete bull??


----------



## reza85

Sharpy76 said:


> Yanny actually said the same thing mate.
> 
> I have about 20ml of mast enan, think i might try it
> 
> But doesn't mast only work well with a really low bf level, or is that complete bull??


Incase you have not been staring in a mirror lately :whistling:

You do have a low body fat


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy76 said:


> Yanny actually said the same thing mate.
> 
> I have about 20ml of mast enan, think i might try it
> 
> But doesn't mast only work well with a really low bf level, or is that complete bull??


You are low bodyfat m8, I use it at the moment but I suspect it's mostly wasted on me (bf to high to notice the effect, but I'll look good when the fat comes off) But it's supposed to be very good for hardening and density at lower bodyfat, also make's me horny as fcuk which is great.


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Yanny actually said the same thing mate.
> 
> I have about 20ml of mast enan, think i might try it
> 
> But doesn't mast only work well with a really low bf level, or is that complete bull??


Pointless on fat bastards like you mate :whistling:


----------



## Sharpy76

Bonjour ladies, been a while since i've updated a workout so...........

Today was legs.

*Leg Press* *had to use the Nautilus leg press as the Hammer strength one was being used.

Warm Up

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

300kg- 8 reps *definitely felt different to the hammer strength and this weight felt a lot heavier than what it normally would.

300kg - 8 reps

300kg - 7 reps

300kg - 7 reps

Went as low as i could, with a second pause at the bottom. Really felt it!

*Squats (ATG)* *supposed to be box squats but there was nothing to use as a box. All the benches were in use and we couldn't find the box we normally use?!

40kg - 10 reps *took it easy because this was the first time i've done "proper" squats since my back injury.

60kg - 10 reps

70kg - 12 reps

80kg - 9 reps

80kg - 8 reps

Felt fantastic to be able to do proper a$$ to grass, below parallel squats. I know the weight is nothing but i was never lifting heavy before (atg) so i was well pleased. Was going so low that i was hitting the support bar thingys at times! Loved it!!!!

*Leg Press*

80kg - 50 reps *absolute killer!!!!!

*FST-7 Leg Extension's*

89kg - 12 reps

89kg - 11 reps

89kg - 8 reps

89kg - 8 reps

82kg - 8 reps

82kg - 9 reps

82kg - 8 reps

*Lying Leg Curls*

46kg - 15 reps

46kg - 15 reps

46kg - 15 reps

*Standing Calve Raises*

20 plates - 11 reps

20 plates - 10 reps

20 plates - 10 reps

20 plates - 9 reps

20 plates - 8 reps

-----------------------------

Really pleased with the workout, felt super focussed today and wanted to do more. I did think about doing some lunges, but then thought nahhhh lol!

They've some crazy leg press machine in the gym. You are literally laying on your back with the weights above you, never seen one like this before!!



Look's painful lol!


----------



## hackskii

I like that machine.

Never seen one like that though.

- - - Updated - - -

I like that machine.

Never seen one like that though.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

That looks like an old school leg press machine, albeit re-designed for this era, when arnold and co used to do BBing. Would be bad on the lower back if your legs are up...id wait for a woman to come by to use it so you could see what form to use  :innocent:


----------



## PHMG

good old muscle memory mate. Looking better than ever as you know.


----------



## Sharpy76

Obviously it has safety stoppers (or at least i think it has!) but imagine laying underneath that platform, loaded up, and your legs go, scary thought:eek:

Quick question fellas, my knees have have cracked for a few years now. Any movement that involves squatting down (weight or no weight) they both crack! Never been bothered before but my mate was wincing when i was squatting, he said that it's bone on bone and could cause me problems in years to come. Got me kinda worried now.

Will cod liver oil help? And is there anything else i can do?

- - - Updated - - -

Obviously it has safety stoppers (or at least i think it has!) but imagine laying underneath that platform, loaded up, and your legs go, scary thought:eek:

Quick question fellas, my knees have have cracked for a few years now. Any movement that involves squatting down (weight or no weight) they both crack! Never been bothered before but my mate was wincing when i was squatting, he said that it's bone on bone and could cause me problems in years to come. Got me kinda worried now.

Will cod liver oil help? And is there anything else i can do?


----------



## Sharpy76

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> good old muscle memory mate. Looking better than ever as you know.


Cheers mate!

Whats happened to your journal, have you sacked it?!

Noticed in another thread (can't remember which one?) that you're natty at the moment, w t f? lol


----------



## PHMG

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Whats happened to your journal, have you sacked it?!
> 
> Noticed in another thread (can't remember which one?) that you're natty at the moment, w t f? lol


lol, yeah mate, wasnt relevant as i stopped taking gear 8 weeks ago now. Try to do it natty. Mrs wants a baby and ive kept saying "after this cycle" etc, then i realised im just constantly finding an excuse to stay on gear, so i sacked it in the next day and threw everything i had in the bin :whistling:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sharpy the cracking might just be normal mate, I've had cracking joints since my teens. Was referred to an orthopedic surgeon and he said it was normal for some for their joints to crack/pop...its was the fluid moving about etc. TBH in social situation its a bit awkward when your moving like a corpse that's got rigamortis, but hey that's just me. :turned:

- - - Updated - - -

Sharpy the cracking might just be normal mate, I've had cracking joints since my teens. Was referred to an orthopedic surgeon and he said it was normal for some for their joints to crack/pop...its was the fluid moving about etc. TBH in social situation its a bit awkward when your moving like a corpse that's got rigamortis, but hey that's just me. :turned:


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> I emailed you over weekend but not heard back mate glad your well!


I replied on Saturday mate!

Did you not get it?

- - - Updated - - -



dutch_scott said:


> I emailed you over weekend but not heard back mate glad your well!


I replied on Saturday mate!

Did you not get it?


----------



## C.Hill

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, yeah mate, wasnt relevant as i stopped taking gear 8 weeks ago now. Try to do it natty. Mrs wants a baby and ive kept saying "after this cycle" etc, then i realised im just constantly finding an excuse to stay on gear, so i sacked it in the next day and threw everything i had in the bin :whistling:


I've been saying after this cycle, after this cycle for ages now lol so after this cycle I'm coming off until there's a belly full of arms and legs

Peptides/gh and slin from then on lol


----------



## Shorty29

dutch_scott said:


> No mate I sent another few hours ago as wanted your opinion on a lot of changes this week buddy,
> 
> I'll email my number mate too to arrange us down at yours


Where is your gym sharpy?


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> No mate I sent another few hours ago as wanted your opinion on a lot of changes this week buddy,
> 
> I'll email my number mate too to arrange us down at yours


Just checked and the only one i have is from an hour ago, no mention of any changes though mate???

God knows whats going on with the missing mails?



Shorty29 said:


> Where is your gym sharpy?


I go to Crayford Weights and Fintness mate. Whereabouts in the south east are you fella?

- - - Updated - - -



dutch_scott said:


> No mate I sent another few hours ago as wanted your opinion on a lot of changes this week buddy,
> 
> I'll email my number mate too to arrange us down at yours


Just checked and the only one i have is from an hour ago, no mention of any changes though mate???

God knows whats going on with the missing mails?



Shorty29 said:


> Where is your gym sharpy?


I go to Crayford Weights and Fintness mate. Whereabouts in the south east are you fella?


----------



## Shorty29

I'm in Leigh on sea mate. Train in Rainham Essex. I'll hopefully come over when Scott and a few come down


----------



## Shorty29

dutch_scott said:


> Arranging with sharpy ASAP so shud be lots then onto Bristols ministry


Yea it'll be good. Let us know when


----------



## yannyboy

I'd love to come along as well

- - - Updated - - -

I'd love to come along as well


----------



## PHMG

C.Hill said:


> I've been saying after this cycle, after this cycle for ages now lol so after this cycle I'm coming off until there's a belly full of arms and legs
> 
> Peptides/gh and slin from then on lol


ive just gone cold turkey on all drugs apart from caffeine mate. I know if i start using things like slin and gh, wont be long before some dbol creeps in or whatever. Im an all or nothing kind of guy.


----------



## C.Hill

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ive just gone cold turkey on all drugs apart from caffeine mate. I know if i start using things like slin and gh, wont be long before some dbol creeps in or whatever. Im an all or nothing kind of guy.


Same mate, proper addictive personality lol good thing and a bad thing in this game :/


----------



## PHMG

dutch_scott said:


> Me too mate I empathise


Its both positive and negative right? (all or nothing mentality)

example. mates: "shall we go out for a few drinks then come home early" eeerrrrrr no, we either go out till 4am and get sh.itfaced or lets not even bother and just watch a film or something :lol:

Positive of that is, we all go out and get on it. have an awesome night

Negative, we all feel shi.t for 4 days


----------



## ditz

Shorty29 said:


> I'm in Leigh on sea mate. Train in Rainham Essex. I'll hopefully come over when Scott and a few come down


What gym mate, origin?


----------



## Dagman72

ditz said:


> What gym mate, origin?


he does, concerning pm's - dutch did you get mine?


----------



## ditz

You tried absalute at gallows corner? I've been to both and rate absalute 100x better


----------



## Dagman72

ditz said:


> You tried absalute at gallows corner? I've been to both and rate absalute 100x better


i think that is where yannyboy trains mate - not been there but looks good from the pics.


----------



## Shorty29

ditz said:


> What gym mate, origin?


Yea origin mate. Never been to absolute. Origins right on my doorstep from work. I'll have to check absolute out.


----------



## Shorty29




----------



## ditz

Shorty29 said:


> Yea origin mate. Never been to absolute. Origins right on my doorstep from work. I'll have to check absolute out.


Well I always train about 730/8 went to origin as a one off and was so annoyed with the lack of space amount of people and time waiting for weights and benches I couldn't even train..

Don't get me wrong absalutes not perfect in that respect but a lot better, worth the drive id say. I work just opposite origin too


----------



## Shorty29

ditz said:


> Well I always train about 730/8 went to origin as a one off and was so annoyed with the lack of space amount of people and time waiting for weights and benches I couldn't even train..
> 
> Don't get me wrong absalutes not perfect in that respect but a lot better, worth the drive id say. I work just opposite origin too


To be honest I train there just because of location. I get in there about 5ish, get done and get home. I'll give absolute a go tho to see what it's like.


----------



## yannyboy

I've never trained at absolute, I sometimes train at Dean McTernans gym, Fort Galaxy in Ilford


----------



## Dagman72

you got a few gyms to try now, will pm you again scott.

- - - Updated - - -

you got a few gyms to try now, will pm you again scott.


----------



## Sharpy76

Afternoon amigo's!

Today was shoulders......

*DB Press*

Warm up

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

Working sets

47.5kg - 8 *PB!!!!! Up from 45 last week, yeah baby

47.5kg - 7 reps

47.5kg - 5 reps *Slightly moved my shoulder back a bit on the 2nd rep and completely threw my momentum out, couldn't recover properly after, reckon i had another couple of reps if it wasn't for that....

42.5kg - 8 reps

42.5kg - 7 reps

Well pleased with lifting the 47.5's for 8 reps, good reps too, total control and purposeful with a good contraction. Happy chappy!

*BB Top Head Press*

90kg - 7 reps *PB!!!!! Today was a good day

90kg - 10 reps **PB!!!! Hmmm today just kept getting better lol

90kg - 9 reps

Once again, really happy with how it went. First time @90kg and i reckon i could've gone to the big 100 tbh! The first set strangely, had the lowest amount of reps? I think it's more of a "feeler" set to get used to the weight cos it's a pretty awkward exercise at first. 100kg next week i think!

*DB Side Lateral Raise*

15kg - 12 reps > 10kg - 8 reps (left and right side)

15kg - 10 reps > 10kg - 10 reps (left and right side)

Shoulder were burning after this, the build up of lactic acid was painful!

*Rear Pec Deck* *Not in my routine but i added it in because my friend wanted to do it (again) and i really like it too tbh.

68kg - 10 reps

68kg - 9 reps

68kg - 9 reps

54kg - 12 reps

*Skullcrushers*

35kg- 14 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 8 reps

I know i can do more weight than this (think my pb is 50kg) BUT after everything i did beforehand, it's hard to go any heavier tbh.

---------------------------

Well pleased with the pressing today! If i'm feeling it next week i reckon maybe 50kg db presses and 100kg top head press is not out of the question. Day off tomorrow and i think i need one


----------



## Shorty29

Sharpy76 said:


> Afternoon amigo's!
> 
> Today was shoulders......
> 
> *DB Press*
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 20kg - 10 reps
> 
> 20kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working sets
> 
> 47.5kg - 8 *PB!!!!! Up from 45 last week, yeah baby
> 
> 47.5kg - 7 reps
> 
> 47.5kg - 5 reps *Slightly moved my shoulder back a bit on the 2nd rep and completely threw my momentum out, couldn't recover properly after, reckon i had another couple of reps if it wasn't for that....
> 
> 42.5kg - 8 reps
> 
> 42.5kg - 7 reps
> 
> Well pleased with lifting the 47.5's for 8 reps, good reps too, total control and purposeful with a good contraction. Happy chappy!
> 
> *BB Top Head Press*
> 
> 90kg - 7 reps *PB!!!!! Today was a good day
> 
> 90kg - 10 reps **PB!!!! Hmmm today just kept getting better lol
> 
> 90kg - 9 reps
> 
> Once again, really happy with how it went. First time @90kg and i reckon i could've gone to the big 100 tbh! The first set strangely, had the lowest amount of reps? I think it's more of a "feeler" set to get used to the weight cos it's a pretty awkward exercise at first. 100kg next week i think!
> 
> *DB Side Lateral Raise*
> 
> 15kg - 12 reps > 10kg - 8 reps (left and right side)
> 
> 15kg - 10 reps > 10kg - 10 reps (left and right side)
> 
> Shoulder were burning after this, the build up of lactic acid was painful!
> 
> *Rear Pec Deck* *Not in my routine but i added it in because my friend wanted to do it (again) and i really like it too tbh.
> 
> 68kg - 10 reps
> 
> 68kg - 9 reps
> 
> 68kg - 9 reps
> 
> 54kg - 12 reps
> 
> *Skullcrushers*
> 
> 35kg- 14 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps
> 
> I know i can do more weight than this (think my pb is 50kg) BUT after everything i did beforehand, it's hard to go any heavier tbh.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Well pleased with the pressing today! If i'm feeling it next week i reckon maybe 50kg db presses and 100kg top head press is not out of the question. Day off tomorrow and i think i need one


Nice work mate, you gotta go for the 50's and then 100k next week, should get it after that


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Ha PBS galore
> 
> You'll love next week pal!
> 
> All change!


Sweeeeet!

I hope you don't mind me adding in rear delt pec dec Scott? I know it's not in the routine but i really like the exercise and was still full of energy so thought why not?! If it's a problem i'll drop it though

I've dropped the caffeine too because it was making me crash after training (not ideal when i have to straight to work) and i was feeling lethargic during my workouts. Instead i've been using a new pwo "Craze", it's really good too. Seems to help focus a lot and its doesn't make me crash, i feel like i could train all day lol!

- - - Updated - - -



dutch_scott said:


> Ha PBS galore
> 
> You'll love next week pal!
> 
> All change!


Sweeeeet!

I hope you don't mind me adding in rear delt pec dec Scott? I know it's not in the routine but i really like the exercise and was still full of energy so thought why not?! If it's a problem i'll drop it though

I've dropped the caffeine too because it was making me crash after training (not ideal when i have to straight to work) and i was feeling lethargic during my workouts. Instead i've been using a new pwo "Craze", it's really good too. Seems to help focus a lot and its doesn't make me crash, i feel like i could train all day lol!

EDIT: this "updated" double post bollox is driving me mad, what the hell is going on the last few day?!?!?


----------



## mikemull

Sharpy76 said:


> Afternoon amigo's!
> 
> Today was shoulders......
> 
> *DB Press*
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 20kg - 10 reps
> 
> 20kg - 10 reps
> 
> Working sets
> 
> 47.5kg - 8 *PB!!!!! Up from 45 last week, yeah baby
> 
> 47.5kg - 7 reps
> 
> 47.5kg - 5 reps *Slightly moved my shoulder back a bit on the 2nd rep and completely threw my momentum out, couldn't recover properly after, reckon i had another couple of reps if it wasn't for that....
> 
> 42.5kg - 8 reps
> 
> 42.5kg - 7 reps
> 
> Well pleased with lifting the 47.5's for 8 reps, good reps too, total control and purposeful with a good contraction. Happy chappy!
> 
> *BB Top Head Press*
> 
> 90kg - 7 reps *PB!!!!! Today was a good day
> 
> 90kg - 10 reps **PB!!!! Hmmm today just kept getting better lol
> 
> 90kg - 9 reps
> 
> Once again, really happy with how it went. First time @90kg and i reckon i could've gone to the big 100 tbh! The first set strangely, had the lowest amount of reps? I think it's more of a "feeler" set to get used to the weight cos it's a pretty awkward exercise at first. 100kg next week i think!
> 
> *DB Side Lateral Raise*
> 
> 15kg - 12 reps > 10kg - 8 reps (left and right side)
> 
> 15kg - 10 reps > 10kg - 10 reps (left and right side)
> 
> Shoulder were burning after this, the build up of lactic acid was painful!
> 
> *Rear Pec Deck* *Not in my routine but i added it in because my friend wanted to do it (again) and i really like it too tbh.
> 
> 68kg - 10 reps
> 
> 68kg - 9 reps
> 
> 68kg - 9 reps
> 
> 54kg - 12 reps
> 
> *Skullcrushers*
> 
> 35kg- 14 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps
> 
> I know i can do more weight than this (think my pb is 50kg) BUT after everything i did beforehand, it's hard to go any heavier tbh.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Well pleased with the pressing today! If i'm feeling it next week i reckon maybe 50kg db presses and 100kg top head press is not out of the question. Day off tomorrow and i think i need one


Any vids of these top head presses yet as I'm not grasping em lol, in my head they are just basically pressing from your head to lockout?


----------



## mikemull

Who makes craze mate?


----------



## C.Hill

mikemull said:


> Who makes craze mate?


Driven sports mate, good product! No crash either.


----------



## mikemull

C.Hill said:


> Driven sports mate, good product! No crash either.


Cheers pal!

- - - Updated - - -



C.Hill said:


> Driven sports mate, good product! No crash either.


Cheers pal!


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> Any vids of these top head presses yet as I'm not grasping em lol, in my head they are just basically pressing from your head to lockout?


Sorry mate no vids. But yeah, thats basically it how you describe tbh. I'll get my friend to video me next week mate although it'll only be a light weight because you absolutely need a spotter there at ALL times with any sort of weight on the bar.



mikemull said:


> Who makes craze mate?


As C.Hill has already said, Driven Sports, really good stuff. I've only been doing 1 heaped scoop too, it says work up to two.

- - - Updated - - -



mikemull said:


> Any vids of these top head presses yet as I'm not grasping em lol, in my head they are just basically pressing from your head to lockout?


Sorry mate no vids. But yeah, thats basically it how you describe tbh. I'll get my friend to video me next week mate although it'll only be a light weight because you absolutely need a spotter there at ALL times with any sort of weight on the bar.



mikemull said:


> Who makes craze mate?


As C.Hill has already said, Driven Sports, really good stuff. I've only been doing 1 heaped scoop too, it says work up to two.


----------



## mikemull

Sharpy76 said:


> Sorry mate no vids. But yeah, thats basically it how you describe tbh. I'll get my friend to video me next week mate although it'll only be a light weight because you absolutely need a spotter there at ALL times with any sort of weight on the bar.
> 
> *so without sounding a ****, it's really a heavy half press that hits your delts? You doing em seated or standing?*
> 
> As C.Hill has already said, Driven Sports, really good stuff. I've only been doing 1 heaped scoop too, it says work up to two.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sorry mate no vids. But yeah, thats basically it how you describe tbh. I'll get my friend to video me next week mate although it'll only be a light weight because you absolutely need a spotter there at ALL times with any sort of weight on the bar.
> 
> As C.Hill has already said, Driven Sports, really good stuff. I've only been doing 1 heaped scoop too, it says work up to two.


Do you by direct from driven sports then?

What's the deal with all this double commenting?

- - - Updated - - -



Sharpy76 said:


> Sorry mate no vids. But yeah, thats basically it how you describe tbh. I'll get my friend to video me next week mate although it'll only be a light weight because you absolutely need a spotter there at ALL times with any sort of weight on the bar.
> 
> *so without sounding a ****, it's really a heavy half press that hits your delts? You doing em seated or standing?*
> 
> As C.Hill has already said, Driven Sports, really good stuff. I've only been doing 1 heaped scoop too, it says work up to two.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sorry mate no vids. But yeah, thats basically it how you describe tbh. I'll get my friend to video me next week mate although it'll only be a light weight because you absolutely need a spotter there at ALL times with any sort of weight on the bar.
> 
> As C.Hill has already said, Driven Sports, really good stuff. I've only been doing 1 heaped scoop too, it says work up to two.


Do you by direct from driven sports then?

What's the deal with all this double commenting?


----------



## yannyboy

Good workout Sharpy, great stuff with the PB's!

- - - Updated - - -

Good workout Sharpy, great stuff with the PB's!


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Driven sports mate, good product! No crash either.


Whats it like compared to JAK3D?


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Driven sports mate, good product! No crash either.


Whats it like compared to JAK3D?


----------



## liam0810

You're catching me up on the weights! i better pull my finger out!

- - - Updated - - -

You're catching me up on the weights! i better pull my finger out!


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> Do you by direct from driven sports then?
> 
> What's the deal with all this double commenting?


I got mine from Cardiff Sports Nutrition mate, think it was about £25 when i got it?

And yeah, i would imagine its pretty much a half press although i've never done a half press lol. I do them seated mate

- - - Updated - - -



mikemull said:


> Do you by direct from driven sports then?
> 
> What's the deal with all this double commenting?


I got mine from Cardiff Sports Nutrition mate, think it was about £25 when i got it?

And yeah, i would imagine its pretty much a half press although i've never done a half press lol. I do them seated mate


----------



## Sharpy76

yannyboy said:


> Good workout Sharpy, great stuff with the PB's!


Cheers fella, i hope i can keep increasing my strength for when you get down to my gym



liam0810 said:


> You're catching me up on the weights! i better pull my finger out!


I'll never catch you up mate so i wouldn't panic if i were you lol.


----------



## TheThomo25

Sharpy just read this from start to finish, absolute quality m8.

Your genetics are great & your in the best hands but how about some pics of the legs then............. come on they"ve had to of grown by now lol!

Keep up the good work fella.

Thomo

- - - Updated - - -

Sharpy just read this from start to finish, absolute quality m8.

Your genetics are great & your in the best hands but how about some pics of the legs then............. come on they"ve had to of grown by now lol!

Keep up the good work fella.

Thomo


----------



## TheThomo25

Sharpy just read this from start to finish, absolute quality m8.

Your genetics are great & your in the best hands but how about some pics of the legs then............. come on they"ve had to of grown by now lol!

Keep up the good work fella.

Thomo


----------



## Sharpy76

TheThomo25 said:


> Sharpy just read this from start to finish, absolute quality m8.
> 
> Your genetics are great & your in the best hands but how about some pics of the legs then............. come on they"ve had to of grown by now lol!
> 
> Keep up the good work fella.
> 
> Thomo
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sharpy just read this from start to finish, absolute quality m8.
> 
> Your genetics are great & your in the best hands but how about some pics of the legs then............. come on they"ve had to of grown by now lol!
> 
> Keep up the good work fella.
> 
> Thomo


Thanks a lot mate!

I noticed all the "like" notifications i've been getting all day as you've been reading the whole journal lol!

Really do appreciate you taking the time mate 

As for legs, they're sh!t tbh. My missus says they have grown (as well as my ar$e lol) but i just can't see it myself.

I really am trying to get the stubborn fvckers to grow and i've even been sick on my leg workouts! But my upper body just seems to respond to anything whereas my legs don't, frustrating tbh....

- - - Updated - - -



TheThomo25 said:


> Sharpy just read this from start to finish, absolute quality m8.
> 
> Your genetics are great & your in the best hands but how about some pics of the legs then............. come on they"ve had to of grown by now lol!
> 
> Keep up the good work fella.
> 
> Thomo
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sharpy just read this from start to finish, absolute quality m8.
> 
> Your genetics are great & your in the best hands but how about some pics of the legs then............. come on they"ve had to of grown by now lol!
> 
> Keep up the good work fella.
> 
> Thomo


Thanks a lot mate!

I noticed all the "like" notifications i've been getting all day as you've been reading the whole journal lol!

Really do appreciate you taking the time mate 

As for legs, they're sh!t tbh. My missus says they have grown (as well as my ar$e lol) but i just can't see it myself.

I really am trying to get the stubborn fvckers to grow and i've even been sick on my leg workouts! But my upper body just seems to respond to anything whereas my legs don't, frustrating tbh....


----------



## Raptor

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks fella's
> 
> Don't want to be a pic whore but........
> 
> Heres a pic from my first post (seems so long ago now!) side by side with my latest pic. This is 11wks progress (9 weeks on cycle). I love roids..........
> 
> View attachment 95286


That's absolutely insane progress mate, well done


----------



## Sharpy76

Raptor said:


> That's absolutely insane progress mate, well done


Thanks mate!

Hope all is well fella?

I read that you're getting a new journal up, is up yet mate?


----------



## C.Hill

Scary genetics mate, just imagine what you'll look like this time next year!


----------



## CJ

Pic whore my a$$

Get them up mate..superb progress


----------



## dipdabs

Yeh sharpy get the pics up!


----------



## liam0810

Yep get them up, I put mine up so get yours up sh1thouse


----------



## Raptor

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Hope all is well fella?
> 
> I read that you're getting a new journal up, is up yet mate?


Yes mate, diets getting better, training too... need to get a journal up, will be in the next day or two, just been mad busy

What are your arms at now, and what were they before? Also how much weight have you gained?


----------



## tyramhall

Great transformation mate!


----------



## Sharpy76

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeh sharpy get the pics up!


Perv.



liam0810 said:


> Yep get them up, I put mine up so get yours up sh1thouse


Gay.


----------



## Sharpy76

Raptor said:


> Yes mate, diets getting better, training too... need to get a journal up, will be in the next day or two, just been mad busy
> 
> What are your arms at now, and what were they before? Also how much weight have you gained?


My arms were 18" when i started with Scott (about 4wks ago now) not sure what they was in the very beginning though and not sure what they are now tbh.

In the latest pic i was 15st 12lb so i've put on just over 2st!!


----------



## yannyboy

I don't know what your legs are like but your upper body genetics are top class!

- - - Updated - - -

I don't know what your legs are like but your upper body genetics are top class!


----------



## liam0810

yannyboy said:


> I don't know what your legs are like but your upper body genetics are top class!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I don't know what your legs are like but your upper body genetics are top class!


Nobodies ever seen them, maybe he doesn't have any


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Nobodies ever seen them, maybe he doesn't have any


 :lol:

There are some pics of my legs albeit from about 6wks ago now, i put them on the first page nob rot


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> There are some pics of my legs albeit from about 6wks ago now, i put them on the first page nob rot


Oh sorry I thought they were your wife's ha!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Oh sorry I thought they were your wife's ha!


Haha very mature.

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Haha very mature.
> 
> :lol:


I thought so


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Guaranteed ill make ur legs grow!


I hope so mate!

After doing high rep squats (15reps) and low reps (5) i'm pretty sure that my legs respond to the high reps more, i think?!

What i've also noticed the last couple of weeks, i've hardly had any doms in any bodypart???? I would've thought with lifting heavier weights the doms would be worse?!


----------



## RACK

Lack of doms used to confuse me big time lol

- - - Updated - - -

Lack of doms used to confuse me big time lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Day off today and i've got a flexi at work.

The missus isn't at work either so the kids are going to school/nursery and we're going Bluewater, gonna treat myself to new coat as it's getting chilly now!

Might have my Wednesday cheat meal over there too, hmmm TGI's, Nando's or..........? :drool:


----------



## RACK

TGI's, their monster burger with an oreo milkshake............ in fact that could be one of my treats sunday now haha


----------



## TheThomo25

Sharpy76 said:


> Day off today and i've got a flexi at work.
> 
> The missus isn't at work either so the kids are going to school/nursery and we're going Bluewater, gonna treat myself to new coat as it's getting chilly now!
> 
> Might have my Wednesday cheat meal over there too, hmmm TGI's, Nando's or..........? :drool:


& if you treat the missus to a new coat, she will treat you in another lay-by giggity!! Nandos sounds good, nether been to TGI"s..................yet.


----------



## liam0810

Nandos and if you have anything else you are dead to me


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Im the same with DOMS mate, never feel it unless im on a break and have come back then for the first few session, maybe couple of weeks max, i'll get them and then nothing no matter how hard i train...confuses me too as i thought DOMS was a sign you were training hard :confused1:


----------



## Dagman72

Always feel doms on legs. Did a 50rep per machine (extensions, hack and leg press) x 3 circuits the other week. Crawled out of car when i got home.

Concerning pre wo stuff - do many of you guys drink energy drinks during the day and if so do they make things like j3d etc less effective?

- - - Updated - - -

Always feel doms on legs. Did a 50rep per machine (extensions, hack and leg press) x 3 circuits the other week. Crawled out of car when i got home.

Concerning pre wo stuff - do many of you guys drink energy drinks during the day and if so do they make things like j3d etc less effective?


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Nandos and if you have anything else you are dead to me


I had double breast in a wrap with sweet potato..........

and 6, yes *6* krispy kreme doughnuts. Please don't kill me Scott:eek: :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Im the same with DOMS mate, never feel it unless im on a break and have come back then for the first few session, maybe couple of weeks max, i'll get them and then nothing no matter how hard i train...confuses me too as i thought DOMS was a sign you were training hard :confused1:


It's strange isn't it??

As stupid as it sounds, i WANT doms, i love the pain, it makes me feel like i've really done something!!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I had double breast in a wrap with sweet potato..........
> 
> SO YOU PRETTY MUCH HAD A STARTER AND DESSERT? WHERE'S THE FULL CHICKEN? I DON'T KNOW WHY THIS IS IN CAPITALS, I'M NOT SHOUTING!
> 
> and 6, yes *6* krispy kreme doughnuts. Please don't kill me Scott:eek: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


----------



## Sharpy76

RACK said:


> Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


Scott emailed me earlier and asked me what days are good for me next week, i said Thursday would be the best day but Sunday will be fine, probably better than Thursday cos i can do anytime on Sunday!

Looking forward to it, better burn those 6 doughnuts of now though:lol:

@liam0810 your last post was blank mate, you just quoted me???


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Scott emailed me earlier and asked me what days are good for me next week, i said Thursday would be the best day but Sunday will be fine, probably better than Thursday cos i can do anytime on Sunday!
> 
> Looking forward to it, better burn those 6 doughnuts of now though:lol:
> 
> @liam0810 your last post was blank mate, you just quoted me???


for some reason it wrote between your message so looks like yours. Pretty much said that a double breast is for girls and you should of had a dozen krispy kremes!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> for some reason it wrote between your message so looks like yours. Pretty much said that a double breast is for girls and you should of had a dozen krispy kremes!


Lol!

Actually feel a little less guilty about eating 6 doughnuts now, cheers ha.

I did feel sick after the sixth though


----------



## liam0810

260 cals per donut x 6 = 1560 cals. Get on that treadmill fatty


----------



## yannyboy

Should have gone for the monster burger Sharpy


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sharpy76 said:


> It's strange isn't it??
> 
> As stupid as it sounds, i WANT doms, i love the pain, it makes me feel like i've really done something!!


Im the same, if i dont get doms then i think i havent worked out hard enough.


----------



## Bad Alan

Is this your gym Sharpy for 14th?

http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk


----------



## Sharpy76

Certainly is @Bad Alan 

You coming down pal?


----------



## Bad Alan

Probably mate, I can get it off just don't know times/plans yet but I'm sure that'll get sorted nearer the time.


----------



## Shorty29

Sharpy76 said:


> Certainly is @Bad Alan
> 
> You coming down pal?


Gym looks good. Hopefully will be there


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Is this your gym Sharpy for 14th?
> 
> http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk


its like the hilton hotel of gyms, i felt scruffy when i went there!


----------



## Sharpy76

Dagman72 said:


> its like the hilton hotel of gyms, i felt scruffy when i went there!


Full of honeys though, not that i look of course, i'm a happily married man:whistling:


----------



## Vickky

Bad Alan said:


> Is this your gym Sharpy for 14th?
> 
> http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk


How weird just had a look at the site and one of the fitness instructors I went to middle school with lol


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Full of honeys though, not that i look of course, i'm a happily married man:whistling:


I'm coming down! My gym hasn't seen a woman in it since 2007


----------



## Dagman72

liam0810 said:


> I'm coming down! My gym hasn't seen a woman in it since 2007


lol, keep your northern dirty hands of our southern beauties!

- - - Updated - - -



liam0810 said:


> I'm coming down! My gym hasn't seen a woman in it since 2007


lol, keep your northern dirty hands of our southern beauties!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I'm coming down! My gym hasn't seen a woman in it since 2007


I said honeys not hunks, you bum bandit


----------



## yannyboy

Looking forward to it Sharpy!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Mate BBC r filming us out in the razzle in the Saturday night hahha game on


Sweet! I better get a skimpy little top sorted then!


----------



## liam0810

Dagman72 said:


> lol, keep your northern dirty hands of our southern beauties!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> lol, keep your northern dirty hands of our southern beauties!


Mate your Southern Beauties love a bit of Northern charm! Even if they sometimes can't understand my sexy voice!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I said honeys not hunks, you bum bandit


Sharpy you seem to make comments a lot about me being gay. Look mate I know i might be a sexy little thing but i will not bang you, i'm not that way inclined, i like boobies and vaginas


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Sweet! I better get a skimpy little top sorted then!


You SSSSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLaaaaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Sharpy you seem to make comments a lot about me being gay. Look mate I know i might be a sexy little thing but i will not bang you, i'm not that way inclined, i like boobies and vaginas






Not gay my ar$e:devil2: :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> View attachment 96459
> 
> 
> View attachment 96460
> 
> 
> Not gay my ar$e:devil2: :lol:


Yep you're not gay that you've kept that photo of me


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Yep you're not gay that you've kept that photo of me


Touche!

Great material that

Edit: I haven't really kept it, i grabbed it out of that "what do you wear" thread, honest lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Im not even going to ask about that photo and why you two are sharing pictures like that with each other ha :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Touche!
> 
> Great material that
> 
> Edit: I haven't really kept it, i grabbed it out of that "what do you wear" thread, honest lol


I don't even remember that thread. I cant blame you keeping it, I do look quite hot


----------



## Vickky

liam0810 said:


> Yep you're not gay that you've kept that photo of me


Hahaha what a nice thing to see first thing in the morning !!


----------



## liam0810

Vickky said:


> Hahaha what a nice thing to see first thing in the morning !!


I'm thinking of wearing this next year if I do a comp


----------



## Sharpy76

Vickky said:


> Hahaha what a nice thing to see first thing in the morning !!


You think?

I could hardly keep my protein shake down looking at his little popcorn:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> You think?
> 
> I could hardly keep my protein shake down looking at his little popcorn:lol:


You couldn't keep it down because you were masturbating furiously looking at it. No **** haha


----------



## Vickky

Sharpy76 said:


> You think?
> 
> I could hardly keep my protein shake down looking at his little popcorn:lol:


Lol I'd already eaten my mountainous breakfast so I was safe


----------



## RACK

I was sat drinking a cuppa looking at it, I had to join in I felt left out (nofriends lol)


----------



## Vickky

RACK said:


> I was sat drinking a cuppa looking at it, I had to join in I felt left out (nofriends lol)


Aw I'll be your friend lol


----------



## Vickky

liam0810 said:


> I'm thinking of wearing this next year if I do a comp


No fair I was guna wear it for mine


----------



## JANIKvonD

just noticed this bud, subd. your a genetic freak holding that amount of mass after 3 years off?!! lookin great man.


----------



## JANIKvonD

and a question- what were u using to get the veins out?....i recon ur about the same bf in the starting pics to the 9week in point and your veins just seem to pop out your shoulders lol


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> and a question- what were u using to get the veins out?....i recon ur about the same bf in the starting pics to the 9week in point and your veins just seem to pop out your shoulders lol


Thanks mate!

Could be either the test400, tren (come off that nasty sh!t now though), dbols or winnys lol!

Or it could be a combination of all the above and the fact i'm just back pushing weights again. Always used to be really veiny across my shoulders when i used to train before so who knows!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Could be either the test400, tren (come off that nasty sh!t now though), dbols or winnys lol!
> 
> Or it could be a combination of all the above and the fact i'm just back pushing weights again. *Always used to be really veiny across my shoulders when i used to train before so who knows*!


just a freak of nature as i said :lol: .....sh!te at cod though :whistling:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> just a freak of nature as i said :lol: .....sh!te at cod though :whistling:


Add me dude! I'll show you how sh!t i am, you'll be crying in a corner by the time i've finished with ya:lol:

Black ops 2 next month!!!

*SneakySharpy* or are too scared?............... :devil2:


----------



## Sambuca

that ps3 id?


----------



## Sharpy76

Sambuca said:


> that ps3 id?


Thats my xbox gamertag mate.

Ps3 id is *SharpShooterENG*, you fancy having your pant's pulled down too? Bring it on!!!


----------



## PHMG

Sharpy76 said:


> It's strange isn't it??
> 
> As stupid as it sounds, i WANT doms, i love the pain, it makes me feel like i've really done something!!


Sharpy, you have inspired me to get doughnuts at lunchtime. Team alpha all the way!! Mutha Bitches!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Sharpy, you have inspired me to get doughnuts at lunchtime. Team alpha all the way!! Mutha Bitches!!!


Lol, gotta go for 6 in a row or it's just not worth it imo

Glad i could be of assistance though, just don't blame me when you feel like puking ha!


----------



## PHMG

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, gotta go for 6 in a row or it's just not worth it imo
> 
> Glad i could be of assistance though, just don't blame me when you feel like puking ha!


puking, dont talk wet. Ill be getting a 10 pack and 6 will be a started before lunch, the other 4 for dessert!! (i used to do this a fair bit lol).


----------



## Sambuca

Sharpy76 said:


> Thats my xbox gamertag mate.
> 
> Ps3 id is *SharpShooterENG*, you fancy having your pant's pulled down too? Bring it on!!!


I smell a challenge!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Add me dude! I'll show you how sh!t i am, you'll be crying in a corner by the time i've finished with ya:lol:
> 
> Black ops 2 next month!!!
> 
> *SneakySharpy* or are too scared?............... :devil2:





Sharpy76 said:


> Thats my xbox gamertag mate.
> 
> Ps3 id is *SharpShooterENG*, you fancy having your pant's pulled down too? Bring it on!!!


add me on ps3 mate *JANIKvonD*


----------



## Sambuca

im *sirsamuelofbuca* on ps3 dont go on to much have to tether off my phone! as i cant get inet at new place


----------



## PHMG

Im *powerhousemcgru *from ukm/TM

(sorry, i just wanted to do something in *BOLD*)


----------



## RACK

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


----------



## RACK

Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers 

- - - Updated - - -

Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers


----------



## Sharpy76

Had a bloody great sleep last night! 7hrs hours without waking up once, wahooo!!!!!

Hopefully the tren is out of my system now, well at least it's defo on its way out.

Woke up at 6am full of beans so did 65mins on my bike fasted. Felt like a bloater the last couple of days so it was a welcomed cardio session.

Taking the boy footy training now then a day of dossing while the missus is at work!!


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Plus we are going to try a 28 day hyper training program
> 
> Weak points trained every 4th day and food/aas tailored for recovery
> 
> U have your orders pal!
> 
> 17st in shape here we come #stick2mypredictions


Cheers fella!

Looks good can't wait to get started next week. Can't go gym Monday though (work again...) BUT i'll be going tues/wed/fri/sat and then the sunday, gonna be fvcked lol!

I've sent an email with a couple of questions, you know how much i love asking questions lol!


----------



## Milky

Its going well in here mate, really am made up for all concerned....

I have been slacking a bit with work etc but kicked myself up the ar*e !

- - - Updated - - -

Its going well in here mate, really am made up for all concerned....

I have been slacking a bit with work etc but kicked myself up the ar*e !


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Its going well in here mate, really am made up for all concerned....
> 
> I have been slacking a bit with work etc but kicked myself up the ar*e !


Thanks mate but believe me, i've had my moments, especially on the tren.

Glad you've got your head back in the game though mate, work is an absolute fvcker at times and it's hard to juggle both.


----------



## Bad Alan

Shame for you with the tren sharpy, you think you will ever try it again? or think it just doesn't agree with you? Theres plenty of alternatives and things to try I s'pose buuuut tren is the daddy :whistling:


----------



## RACK

I love tren but also get a wicked temper off it.


----------



## infernal0988

RACK said:


> I love tren but also get a wicked temper off it.


Thats so weird i never get that temper i get that kinda temper on Deca but iv never gotten a temper on Tren.


----------



## Sharpy76

No gym today, work has got in the way of that

Anyway, was up 6am after a fantastic sleep, watched the mighty Spurs on Match Of The Day 2 in bed, then dropped of straight away, woke once during the night for a pit stop and went straight back to sleep!!

What a difference a good nights sleep makes, once again i was full of energy so jumped on my bike for some fasted cardio......



Probably overdid it but i feel like i'm still burning those doughnuts off (and the sticky toffee pudding from yesterday....). My bike says i burnt 456cals in 80mins yet my heart rate monitor says i burnt 988cals, obviously i'm going with my heart rate monitor



Love doing fasted cardio, really sets me up for the day!!


----------



## sunn

Great journal great transformation..been reading bits when I have time over the last few week....keep it up....good luck with reaching 17 stone!


----------



## Sharpy76

sunn said:


> Great journal great transformation..been reading bits when I have time over the last few week....keep it up....good luck with reaching 17 stone!


Thanks mate! Getting the calories down is getting harder though tbh!

-----------------------------

Anyway, today was chest and tri's.....

*Decline Bench Press*

Warm up

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Working Sets

110kg - 10 reps

130kg - 4 reps *too heavy tbh, didn't have enough control for my liking

120kg - 6 reps *PB!!

120kg - 6 reps

100kg - 11 reps

*Decline Plate Loaded Machine*

70kg - 19 reps

110kg - 11 reps

120kg - 6 reps

80kg - 12 reps

Love this machine, really get a great pump!

*Flat DB Press*

40kg - 6 reps

40kg - 6 reps

30kg - 12 reps

*Cable Cross Overs*

25kg - 20 reps

30kg - 20 reps

30kg - 12 reps

25kg - 17 reps

20kg - 20 reps

*Close Grip Bench*

40kg - 14 reps

40kg - 12 reps

60kg - 5 reps

*Skull Crushers*

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

*DB Extensions *

35kg - 15 reps

37.5kg - 12 reps

37.5kg - 12 reps

37.5kg - 12 reps

Different rep ranges and exercises today and i really enjoyed it! Love decline bench and the decline machine, feel it much more than flat (i hate flat tbh). The 20 rep cable crossovers were an absolute killer, burned like hell.

Also, how close are you meant to hold the bar on close grip? Think i'm holding it too close (about 6 inches) and it feels kinda awkward especially on the wrists?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Nice work in there sharpster, good volume and strength seems good throughout the session. Close grip probs about 10inches for me, hands either side of the smooth part in the middle. Always gets my wrists too mate...

.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Nice work in there sharpster, good volume and strength seems good throughout the session. Close grip probs about 10inches for me, hands either side of the smooth part in the middle. Always gets my wrists too mate...
> 
> .


Cheers BA, was feeling weak as fvck when it came to triceps tbh but i suppose going for 15 reps skull crushers don't help lol. Felt shattered after, work was a struggle today....

Yeah, thought i was holding it too close. Oh well, we live and learn, i'll widen my grip next week


----------



## RACK

15 rep skulls never seem to end ha

Can't wait for sunday mate


----------



## Sharpy76

RACK said:


> 15 rep skulls never seem to end ha
> 
> Can't wait for sunday mate


They're a killer! Especially after doing all that volume on chest....

Yeah, i'm looking forward to it too mate!!


----------



## Doozer

Hey sharpy, just want to say really impressed and inspired by your gains and honest posts! Your looking hench as mate! Hope you don't mind me asking, but how did you get in touch with Scott?! I'm desperate for some help with nutrition etc! I have been on here a while now but learn and read more than i post, so I'm not able to pm!  Any other way I can contact him?! Don't mean to hi jack your blog!


----------



## Dagman72

RACK said:


> 15 rep skulls never seem to end ha
> 
> Can't wait for sunday mate


Myself and mate rob are coming on sunday. Rob competed on sunday at the midlands show so enjoying his rebound so will look **** hot.


----------



## hackskii

dutch_scott said:


> @Doozer
> 
> Email is
> 
> [email protected]


I emailed you for some alpha naked pics and you never sent me any.

- - - Updated - - -



dutch_scott said:


> @Doozer
> 
> Email is
> 
> [email protected]


I emailed you for some alpha naked pics and you never sent me any.


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite ya fukin geak  12platnum trophies?!? lmao iv got a mate the exact same, im more a 'get it on get it finished get it off' lol


----------



## Doozer

Cheers Scott, much appreciated! I'll drop you an email ASAP as I'm away from laptop for the nxt two days!


----------



## LeBigMac

No updates?


----------



## ditz

LeBigMac said:


> No updates?


Yeah where you at mate, all ok?


----------



## liam0810

ditz said:


> Yeah where you at mate, all ok?


Think he's ill but the genetic freak will probably come back in weeks time and be weighing 18stone even though all he's eaten for 3 weeks is one piece of bread, an apple and a kit Kat!


----------



## ditz

liam0810 said:


> Think he's ill but the genetic freak will probably come back in weeks time and be weighing 18stone even though all he's eaten for 3 weeks is one piece of bread, an apple and a kit Kat!


Probably :lol: the Dutch Scott illness regime you mean!


----------



## JANIKvonD

he's not signed in on PSN for about a week!? something must be seriously wrong


----------



## sharktank

Well, it was a good thread whilst it lasted.

I'm sure Sharpy is still kicking ass in some gym.

Gotta say, whatever workout / food plans Dutch_Scott put the time and effort into doing, worked really bloody well!

Hope he holds onto that mass!


----------



## JANIKvonD

dutch_scott said:


> Yea can't lie it did work and he was getting some insane results and would've continued
> 
> Iv sent 2-3 emails nothing back so maybe busy with work and family


he will have bribed some cvnt for a copy of 'black ops 2' early & is now locked away in his room. fukr will still be a monster when he comes out lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Hey ladies!!!!!

Been a bit of a while but i'm back.

Had some personal stuff going on the last 6 months and i just couldn't focus on it all tbh.

Been training 3 times per week and trying to cram everything in to those sessions as thats the only time i have spare at the moment.

Anyway, i've got a few of you to catch up with so i'll start doing the rounds!

Good to be back though:thumb:


----------



## Sambuca

Nice to see u bk!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bull****. U locked yourself in a room with cod


----------



## Sharpy76

No cardio this morning (done 2 90min sessions on the weekend) just weights in the gym.

Had a shock this morning when i went there, Ryback, Daniel Bryan, Big E were all there! For those that don't know who they are, they are are all WWE wrestlers. My boy watches it so i knew who they were straight away. Ryback is an absolute unit and Big E is huge too. Kaitlin was also there, GIGGITY GIGGITY:devil2:

She had bigger legs than me though (which isn't hard lol).

Apparently they are all down the o2 for some event and they've been training at my gym all weekend.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ooops, forgot to post my workout lol.

*Chest*

*Warm Up*

Press ups - 100 reps (50/30/20)

*Incline DB's*

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 7 reps

50kg - 7 reps

*Decline Hammer Strength *

50kg - 13 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 11 reps

50kg - 11 reps

*Cable Crossovers*

20kg - 13 reps

20kg - 12 reps

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 8 reps

*Triceps*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

B/W - 15 reps

B/W - 13 reps

B/W - 13 reps

*Skull Crushers *

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 9 reps

40kg - 8 reps

35kg - 8 reps

30kg - 8 reps

*Straight Bar Pushdowns*

75kg - 10 reps

75kg - 8 reps

65kg - 8 reps

55kg - 8 reps

*Rope Pushdowns*

50kg - 10

50kg - 8

50kg - 8

50kg - 7

---------------------------

Quite happy with my strength considering i've had no juice in the goose for 6mths now. 50kg incline press is still bloody good for me, they were good reps too. I'm also on low carbs at the mo, trying to lose some extra timber.

If all goes to plan, and get my body fat levels down to what i want, i'll be jumping on course. Think i'll be doing a 12 week cycle of 750mg test e (or test c), 600mg mast e, and maybe some dbols as a kick start then some winnys for the last 8 wks. HCG will used throughout.

Canny bloody wait tbh!!!!


----------



## Sambuca

damn she got big legs


----------



## Sharpy76

Sambuca said:


> damn she got big legs


They look even bigger in real life mate!

But she was hot, nice bit of eye candy for a monday morning i must admit lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> They look even bigger in real life mate!
> 
> But she was hot, nice bit of eye candy for a monday morning i must admit lol.


Nice session mate, she looks absolute filth pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

shes a weapon. good sesh there buddy


----------



## Queenie

Welcome back. Hope all your personal **** is sorted now! Head back in the game!


----------



## liam0810

That's not fair getting girls like that in the gym! Closest we've had to a bird in our gym was an Asian lad who had long hair. The poor fcuker nearly got gang raped!

So how are you looking anyway? no juice in 6 months and i guarantee you're still a beast


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Welcome back. Hope all your personal **** is sorted now! Head back in the game!


Thanks Queenie, feels bloody good to be back i can tell ya!



liam0810 said:


> That's not fair getting girls like that in the gym! Closest we've had to a bird in our gym was an Asian lad who had long hair. The poor fcuker nearly got gang raped!
> 
> So how are you looking anyway? no juice in 6 months and i guarantee you're still a beast


Like i said before, got a bit of timber that i'm currently working on. Realistically, i reckon it'll be about a month before i'm back on the juice.

Hammering the cardio and got my diet in check (mostly) but i'm defo not gonna jump back on the gear until i'm happy with my bf levels. I'm in no rush!

Really pleased with my strength though. I know it's nowhere near to what some of guys push but it's not too far off what is was when i was on cycle, so i'm happy with that!

The only real issue i have, is my knees. Been giving me serious jip lately so i've not been able to do squats


----------



## mikemull

Strength is still there mate! Good to see you back!


----------



## Sharpy76

No gym today, on that cardio grind....



Thank the lord for the Youtubez


----------



## Galaxy

Ah yes, found it.....glad to see your back

Far off the condition in your avi mate?

Re the knees, do you strap them?


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> Ah yes, found it.....glad to see your back
> 
> Far off the condition in your avi mate?
> 
> Re the knees, do you strap them?


Cheers mate

I'm around 15st 2lb, so not too far off the weight i was in my avi. A bit more cardio/diet and i'll defo be back. Add in some juice and i'll breeze past that avi condition, no doubt tbh.

I don't strap my knees, think i'll give that a try actually, thanks.


----------



## Queenie

Hope youve had a good one sharpy!  x


----------



## Sharpy76

Afternoon ladies!

Had a weigh in this morning and fvck me the ECA stack/cardio/diet has worked wonders this week, lost 9lbs of sh!t in 7 days!!

The last couple of days i defo felt leaner, skinny but leaner. Look flat as a pancake too haha

Took this first thing this morning....



I'm almost a stone down from my avi but i'm damn sure once i jump back on the juice in a few weeks, i'll put some decent size on.

Obviously this is first thing, so my waist don't look like that come 3pm lol.

All things considered and being 6mths natty, i'm quite pleased tbh.


----------



## Sambuca

looking good +_+


----------



## TELBOR

Ffs, your just a cùnt!!

6 months natty, away from training blah blah blah and still look frickin' awesome!


----------



## JANIKvonD

haha take yourself to fuk :lol: looking ace mate....get back on cycle! you'll be a monster


----------



## Davey Boy

thats you looking bad --- b*stard!! looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Thanks fellas

Can't help but feel that i've gone backwards since last year but hey ho, sometimes personal issues have to take priority and unfortunately hobbies have to take a back seat, just one of those things.

The ECA stack has sped things along and i'm defo ahead of the schedule i set myself. Could probably jump back on the juice sooner but i've got a funeral on the 13th May and its likely that i may have a drink, so i'd rather get that out of the way (so to speak) first.

Gonna put my order in over the weekend though so i'm all ready to go lol!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Had a weigh in this morning and fvck me the ECA stack/cardio/diet has worked wonders this week, lost 9lbs of sh!t in 7 days!!
> 
> The last couple of days i defo felt leaner, skinny but leaner. Look flat as a pancake too haha
> 
> Took this first thing this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost a stone down from my avi but i'm damn sure once i jump back on the juice in a few weeks, i'll put some decent size on.
> 
> Obviously this is first thing, so my waist don't look like that come 3pm lol.
> 
> All things considered and being 6mths natty, i'm quite pleased tbh.


Sharpy in the nicest possible way i would just like to say you are a massive massive cnut! i've ruined myself for months, been ill as **** an trained through it and don't look that good. yet you lock yourself up in a room for 6 months with COD and come out looking like that. I hope you catch aids


----------



## GolfDelta

You look better after 6 months natty than many do after finishing their AAS cycles mate no joke.


----------



## Queenie

Oh hello...  x


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Can't help but feel that i've gone backwards since last year but hey ho, sometimes personal issues have to take priority and unfortunately hobbies have to take a back seat, just one of those things.
> 
> The ECA stack has sped things along and i'm defo ahead of the schedule i set myself. Could probably jump back on the juice sooner but i've got a funeral on the 13th May and its likely that i may have a drink, so i'd rather get that out of the way (so to speak) first.
> 
> Gonna put my order in over the weekend though so i'm all ready to go lol!


Fvck me, with the whinging you were doing i was expecting a watery fat slob lol but NO Held great condition considering your personnal issue and going natty for a while. 

So do tell waht cycle you got planned, still going with the test and mast??


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> Fvck me, with the whinging you were doing i was expecting a watery fat slob lol but NO Held great condition considering your personnal issue and going natty for a while.
> 
> So do tell waht cycle you got planned, still going with the test and mast??


Lol, thanks mate

I'm thinking that i'm gonna go with 750mg test e, 600mg mast e for 12wks (may extend though), with a dbol kickstart (40/50mg) for the first 4wks and maybe winnys for the last 8wks. Obviously HCG will be used throughout from wk 3/4.

Still debating whether to deca? I tried tren and couldn't sleep for sh!t and the anxiety was awful, didn't agree with me at all but i've heard that deca maybe a good alternative?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Hope I keep as well as you after 6 months natty, really awesome


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, thanks mate
> 
> I'm thinking that i'm gonna go with 750mg test e, 600mg mast e for 12wks (may extend though), with a dbol kickstart (40/50mg) for the first 4wks and maybe winnys for the last 8wks. Obviously HCG will be used throughout from wk 3/4.
> 
> Still debating whether to deca? I tried tren and couldn't sleep for sh!t and the anxiety was awful, didn't agree with me at all but i've heard that deca maybe a good alternative?


I loved deca tbh when i ran it. But i ran deca : test ratio 2:1 ish. Great med for mass imo just keep your diet clean and use an ai (.5 eod is what i used) and bloat is non existant.

Never used mast really, thought that was more of a 'hardner' without labeling things??


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> I loved deca tbh when i ran it. But i ran deca : test ratio 2:1 ish. Great med for mass imo just keep your diet clean and use an ai (.5 eod is what i used) and bloat is non existant.
> 
> Never used mast really, thought that was more of a 'hardner' without labeling things??


It's good for hardening but at the right doses you can gain too.

So what doses did you exactly run the test and deca at mate?


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> It's good for hardening but at the right doses you can gain too.
> 
> So what doses did you exactly run the test and deca at mate?


I ran test e 300mg e7-10days and deca 600mg per week with androlics as kicksart and winny to finish......lovely cycle and was as horny as fvck :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Felt i could've gone on forever doing my fasted cardio this morning, so i just carried on......and on....


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy as others have said your a cvnt! Simple.

What fasted CV you doing? Taking anything at all during that CV like BCAA's etc?


----------



## C.Hill

You skinny cnut! I can't wait to get back on cycle either mate! Reckon it'll be very very soon lol maybe even today? Cidos are calling me!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> What fasted CV you doing? Taking anything at all during that CV like BCAA's etc?


I got a stationary bike mate and all i drink is a 2lt bottle of Evian lol. Don't bother with BCAA's.



C.Hill said:


> You skinny cnut! I can't wait to get back on cycle either mate! Reckon it'll be very very soon lol maybe even today? Cidos are calling me!!!!


Haha you can't resist the dark side for too long, get it in ya!


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> I got a stationary bike mate and all i drink is a 2lt bottle of Evian lol. Don't bother with BCAA's.
> 
> *Haha you can't resist the dark side for too long, get it in ya!*


Should take your own advice 

Decide your next cycle yet mate?


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> I got a stationary bike mate and all i drink is a 2lt bottle of Evian lol. Don't bother with BCAA's.


Good stuff mate, must really be hammering it on the bike for full duration to get even close to a 1k calories per hour figure at your weight. I preferring Treadmill or Xtrainer but might throw some more on the bike for variety.

What you been consuming calorie wise and macro split? Got target date for getting back on?


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite ya slack erse whoore. training today?


----------



## JANIKvonD

also u still under d.scott's wing?


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> also u still under d.scott's wing?


Alright fella!

Nah, i'm riding solo so we'll have to see how it goes lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Alright fella!
> 
> Nah, i'm riding solo so we'll have to see how it goes lol


damn rite mate. see where u can get yourself.....then reach out for help when u cant take it any further.


----------



## Sharpy76

Nearly noshed my postie this morning:eek: 



It's gonna kill me waiting a couple of weeks to start, with it just sitting there, looking at me.......saying "take me":lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Nearly noshed my postie this morning:eek:
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna kill me waiting a couple of weeks to start, with it just sitting there, looking at me.......saying "take me":lol:


Well if your not having it...... Send it me


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> Nearly noshed my postie this morning:eek:
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna kill me waiting a couple of weeks to start, with it just sitting there, looking at me.......saying "take me":lol:


Like WC much!!!

The 20ml vials are the business


----------



## Queenie

Ohhh errr... nice delivery  hope you're good x


----------



## Sweat

Nice little delivery mate, and you are a fellow geek with an Alienware PC, overpriced but look ace!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Nice little delivery mate, and you are a fellow geek with an Alienware PC, overpriced but look ace!!


Macs rule!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Macs rule!!


Alienware is where it is at and I love mine! Mac's are for fairies and gays... fact!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Alienware is where it is at and I love man meat


Interesting.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just popping in to say I'll be following Sharpy. Looking really good at the moment, next cycle should be great to see


----------



## Sharpy76

@Sweat I have a macbook pro AND an Alienware 3d monitor, so i suppose that makes me an awesome, gay fairy

@Ginger Ben thanks man, appreciate you stopping by. Not really updating my workouts at the mo but from next week, i'll be on top of things. And in a couple of weeks, i'll be putting some juice in the goose:wink:


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> @Sweat I have a macbook pro AND an Alienware 3d monitor, so i suppose that makes me an awesome, gay fairy
> 
> @Ginger Ben thanks man, appreciate you stopping by. Not really updating my workouts at the mo but from next week, i'll be on top of things. And in a couple of weeks, i'll be putting some juice in the goose:wink:


You are a southern mate so the gay fairy went without saying!!! 

Haha. I looking at laptops today, want one for video/photo editing on the move. Briefly looking at the mac's but think will get something else.

Have a good weekend dude.


----------



## Sharpy76

Had a cheeky weigh in this morning because i've really felt like the fat is falling off since starting the Ultra Burn.

14st 4lb, so that's almost a stone in a couple of weeks!

Trying to get my bf% down as much as i can before i jump back on the juice.

Did 2hrs fasted cardio (hr 130/140bpm) again this morning:thumb:


----------



## RowRow

Sharpy76 said:


> Had a cheeky weigh in this morning because i've really felt like the fat is falling off since starting the Ultra Burn.
> 
> 14st 4lb, so that's almost a stone in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Trying to get my bf% down as much as i can before i jump back on the juice.
> 
> Did 2hrs fasted cardio (hr 130/140bpm) again this morning:thumb:


Is that Dhacks ultra burn?

Your looking cracking never mind the fact your 6 months natty! Incredible mate


----------



## Sharpy76

RowRow said:


> Is that Dhacks ultra burn?
> 
> Your looking cracking never mind the fact your 6 months natty! Incredible mate


Yes mate it is!

First time i've used them and they're very good especially for fasted cardio.

Thanks but i've had enough of being natty now lol. Can't wait to get back on it, just want to lose some more bf% then i'll be good to go:thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Impressed by condition and look real decent mate.

You'll grow like a weed once you start getting that little lot in you


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Impressed by condition and look real decent mate.
> 
> You'll grow like a weed once you start getting that little lot in you


Thanks CJ!

How's things? Competing this year?


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks CJ!
> 
> How's things? Competing this year?


Hey bud.

No mate...taking a year out to put some size on.

My next outing will be the nabba south west next april


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Hey bud.
> 
> No mate...taking a year out to put some size on.
> 
> My next outing will be the nabba south west next april


Cool. What you weighing in at the mo?


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Cool. What you weighing in at the mo?


Im around a month off and kick around 102-103kg buddy.

Only a short break this time though, starting up in 4 weeks


----------



## Sharpy76

Smashed fatsed cardio this weekend, another 2hr 10mins this morning! So thats about 4hr 15min in two days, not too shabby.

Probably over doing it but oh well...

Got a license to eat what the the fvck i want today but i've got this reluctance to binge for some reason.

I know if i don't, come midweek, i'll be clucking like a crack head so i think i'll have a cheeky large dominos and some ben & jerrys.

Really in the zone with this fat loss at the mo so it's hard to stray when i'm really feeling the benefits.


----------



## Queenie

Nice update sharpy  thats a crazy amount of cardio!

If I were u id take advantage of the binge day... x


----------



## C.Hill

2 hours fasted cardio natty? Bye bye muscles


----------



## Dagman72

Sharpy76 said:


> Felt i could've gone on forever doing my fasted cardio this morning, so i just carried on......and on....


 good to see you back, you got a link to one of those calorie watches?


----------



## Sharpy76

Dagman72 said:


> good to see you back, you got a link to one of those calorie watches?


Cheers mate

Its a heart rate monitor, picked it up from Amazon theres loads on there fella:thumb:


----------



## tyramhall

Cracking progress mate. 2hr cardio sessions are insane!!

Never fancy doing HIIT to slice things up?


----------



## Dagman72

cheers mate will have a look on amazon. You still training at crayfords? Shame you missed the scott meet up there - all good guys.


----------



## Galaxy

Any updates mate? Hows the cut coming along now....still natty??


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> Any updates mate? Hows the cut coming along now....still natty??


Yep still natty lol.

Funeral on Monday so once thats done, i'll be jumping back on next week at some point.

Been stupidly busy with work so not had time to update tbh.

With my current diet my strength has dipped but it's to be expected i suppose.

Next week, it's all systems go!!!


----------



## CJ

Will look forward to seeing how you improve when you go back on bud.

Any plabs to compete ?


----------



## C.Hill

Smelly natty!


----------



## Queenie

Yay to next week 

Feels like its been a long time coming  have a fab weekend x


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Will look forward to seeing how you improve when you go back on bud.
> 
> Any plabs to compete ?


No plans to compete mate, i don't think i could have that much dedication tbh. Never say never though!

My only concern is i'm not doing tren this time round and i seemed to get some good gains when i was on it last year, so i hope i can gain just as good by not being on it, we'll see. The sides just aren't worth it for me tbh.



C.Hill said:


> Smelly natty!


Haha, that'll change in a few days mate



RXQueenie said:


> Yay to next week
> 
> Feels like its been a long time coming  have a fab weekend x


Tell me about it! Surprised i've lasted this long tbh, been itching to get back on it!

Hope you have a good weekend too


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> No plans to compete mate, i don't think i could have that much dedication tbh. Never say never though!
> 
> My only concern is i'm not doing tren this time round and i seemed to get some good gains when i was on it last year, so i hope i can gain just as good by not being on it, we'll see. The sides just aren't worth it for me tbh.
> 
> Haha, that'll change in a few days mate
> 
> Tell me about it! Surprised i've lasted this long tbh, been itching to get back on it!
> 
> Hope you have a good weekend too


Mate.im done with tren as well.

At 400mg it made me feel **** so im sticking to old school approach of good old deca


----------



## Sweat

CJ said:


> Mate.im done with tren as well.
> 
> At 400mg it made me feel **** so im sticking to old school approach of good old deca


Tempted by Deca too, for same reasons plus joint lube.


----------



## Sweat

Evening sharpster! Keep at it champ!


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Mate.im done with tren as well.
> 
> At 400mg it made me feel **** so im sticking to old school approach of good old deca


First time i ever did it was last year and i hated it.

I actually thought about doing deca but i'm gonna try it in the winter instead.

Hopefully i'll see some decent gains on this course i'm about to do. It's all trial and error i suppose.


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> First time i ever did it was last year and i hated it.
> 
> I actually thought about doing deca but i'm gonna try it in the winter instead.
> 
> Hopefully i'll see some decent gains on this course i'm about to do. It's all trial and error i suppose.


Isnt it always to a degree mate !!

Ive ran deca once before and really enjoyed it, had none of the sidea that some mention bar a bit of water. It really is a brilliant mass builder. Npp is a good choice as well (fast acting deca)

Im done with tren for now.


----------



## CJ

Sweat said:


> Tempted by Deca too, for same reasons plus joint lube.


Deca is a brilliant mass builder.

Im not saying that the tren and mast combo doeant work, it clearly does, but I think test and deca takes some beating


----------



## Ginger Ben

CJ said:


> Deca is a brilliant mass builder.
> 
> Im not saying that the tren and mast combo doeant work, it clearly does, but I think test and deca takes some beating


Would npp, test p and mast p be a good combo for a 6 week short ester cycle do you think?

Was thinking of a test,tren,mast short cycle next but I've run tren e before and it didn't agree with me tbh. Hence wary of it again.


----------



## CJ

Ginger Ben said:


> Would npp, test p and mast p be a good combo for a 6 week short ester cycle do you think?
> 
> Was thinking of a test,tren,mast short cycle next but I've run tren e before and it didn't agree with me tbh. Hence wary of it again.


That woukd be my choice mate..im no expert by the way so am in no position to give advice on usage....but thats the sort of cycle I would look to run, but for longer.

Ive never done it but like the sound of running mast with deca to help combat some of the sides know with running deca....npp is obv a faster acting compound so that shouldnt be too much of a problem here.


----------



## MattGriff

dutch_scott said:


> Short cycles don't work as the nervous system takes 3-4 weeks to convert strength gains to adaption then to actual tissue
> 
> First few weeks your muscle in basic is learning what the movement does and giving strength resistance to the stimuli . It's only when it adapts does it then grow tissue hence any steroid cycle short will need to be in a training period where PBS r flowing as u can't build muscle without adaption . Steroids act in food synthesis etc which then works in damaged fibres . So must damage then first pre steroids working .
> 
> Key reason u head " but iv got loads stronger but not growing " then suddenly boom! Muscle needs to synthesise via stress responses. Any changing routine preuring fast acting cycles short duration r very ineffective


Good post. I very much agree.


----------



## Galaxy

dutch_scott said:


> Short cycles don't work as the nervous system takes 3-4 weeks to convert strength gains to adaption then to actual tissue
> 
> First few weeks your muscle in basic is learning what the movement does and giving strength resistance to the stimuli . It's only when it adapts does it then grow tissue hence any steroid cycle short will need to be in a training period where PBS r flowing as u can't build muscle without adaption . Steroids act in food synthesis etc which then works in damaged fibres . So must damage then first pre steroids working .
> 
> Key reason u head " but iv got loads stronger but not growing " then suddenly boom! Muscle needs to synthesise via stress responses. Any changing routine preuring fast acting cycles short duration r very ineffective


Out of curousity so mate, what would you consider to be an ideal cycle for gaining mass and for how long?


----------



## Ginger Ben

dutch_scott said:


> Short cycles don't work as the nervous system takes 3-4 weeks to convert strength gains to adaption then to actual tissue
> 
> First few weeks your muscle in basic is learning what the movement does and giving strength resistance to the stimuli . It's only when it adapts does it then grow tissue hence any steroid cycle short will need to be in a training period where PBS r flowing as u can't build muscle without adaption . Steroids act in food synthesis etc which then works in damaged fibres . So must damage then first pre steroids working .
> 
> Key reason u head " but iv got loads stronger but not growing " then suddenly boom! Muscle needs to synthesise via stress responses. Any changing routine preuring fast acting cycles short duration r very ineffective


Cheers for that Scott, interesting


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Deca doesn't do jack for joints it's simply water retention which well hydrated joints work better any test works the same
> 
> Npp better choice from that stable mate


Ah cheers for the insight!

Does this also mean joints are under a lot of extra damage while you are holding less water on purpose, ie flushing it out via high water consumption, high Vit C and taking Stims etc?


----------



## Sweat

Sharpster, what indoor bike you got mate?

I currently only got a x-trainer but thinking of adding a bike. Either a standalone training bike or a Turbo Trainer to add my road bike to it. Just for variation really, not wanting to do 22-23 hours on it per day like you do...


----------



## UK1989

dutch_scott said:


> Short cycles don't work as the nervous system takes 3-4 weeks to convert strength gains to adaption then to actual tissue
> 
> First few weeks your muscle in basic is learning what the movement does and giving strength resistance to the stimuli . It's only when it adapts does it then grow tissue hence any steroid cycle short will need to be in a training period where PBS r flowing as u can't build muscle without adaption . Steroids act in food synthesis etc which then works in damaged fibres . So must damage then first pre steroids working .
> 
> Key reason u head " but iv got loads stronger but not growing " then suddenly boom! Muscle needs to synthesise via stress responses. Any changing routine preuring fast acting cycles short duration r very ineffective


What kind of cycle would you outlay then buddy for muscle development?


----------



## Sharpy76

Hey ladies,

After the funeral last Monday i wasn't in the frame of mind to train/eat/start jabbing so i just took a the week off and didn't worry about nothing.

Back in the gym today and had my first jab too!!!!

Had a bit of a rushed workout though because i got a call from work and my gym time was limited because i had to leave earlier.

*Chest*

120 press ups (3 sets)

*Incline DB's*

47.5kg - 12 reps

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 7 reps

47.5kg - 6 reps

*Iso lateral hammer strength flat bench*

45kg - 12 reps

50kg - 10reps

50kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

*Cable Xovers* (from bottom)

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 8 reps

25kg - 9 reps

25kg - 8 reps

*Parallel Dips*

B/W - 16 reps

B/W - 14 reps

B/W - 14 reps

*Triceps*

*Reverse Pulldowns*

65kg - 15 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

--------------------------

Crammed it all into about 45mins so i had quite short rest in between sets. Got a good pump and was sweating my nuts off.

Had 1.5ml test enan, 1.5ml mast enan and 30mg (so far) dbols. Jab was smooth as silk, got a very slight pip but nothing too uncomfortable!

The juice is officially in the goose, let the good times roll my friends


----------



## UK1989

Your hitting them numbers pressing without gear...mother trucker your a strong lump! haha.


----------



## Sharpy76

UK1989 said:


> Your hitting them numbers pressing without gear...mother trucker your a strong lump! haha.


Thanks but i really don't think i'm strong compared to some the guys on here!

I will admit that i've kept probably 85/90% of the strength i gained from my last course 6 months ago so i'm over the moon really. Never been strong tbh but i'm always very strict when it comes to form.

Hopefully, once these dbols (blue hearts) kick in i'll be kicking ass


----------



## ditz

Wicked mate.. I'm sure you'll be a bit of a monster come the end of this cycle 

How do you find wildcat? I'm wanting to give them a go!


----------



## Sharpy76

ditz said:


> Wicked mate.. I'm sure you'll be a bit of a monster come the end of this cycle
> 
> How do you find wildcat? I'm wanting to give them a go!


Haha i hope so!

Yesterday was my first ever jab using WC so its a bit early to say lol.

No gym today, just 80mins fasted cardio keeping my hr at about 140bpm. Didn't do no cardio at all last week so it was nice to get back on the bike. Was only gonna do 45min but thought "fvck it", and just carried on for a bit....


----------



## Queenie

Evening sharpy! Jabbed at last lol.

Hope you're good x


----------



## TELBOR

You told me your natty to the core.....

:lol:

Enjoy the cycle mate :beer:


----------



## Galaxy

How're things lately mate?? Hope all well


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> How're things lately mate?? Hope all well


Everything's going well mate, despite the lack of updates:blush:

I've just not had any time tbh, been stupidly busy and i've neglected updating my workouts, my bad.

My training partner/best mate/bromance (lol) has had a trapped nerve this week so i'm training on my own for the time being which is a bit of a fvcker but im doing what i can.

Into my second week jabbing and my fourth jab is tomorrow. The first 2 gave me some serious PIP but the third one (Sunday) was absolutely fine?!

Off to do some back/bi's today and i'll 100% update my journal tonight, don't expect anything special though lol!

Packed my notepad in my gym bag today so no excuses!!

Have a good day ladies:thumb:


----------



## MakkaL

Read page one about your grandad and that, fair play for getting into shape and that mate, looking good now, keep it going


----------



## JANIKvonD

pull you're finger out a slack erse hoore x


----------



## Sharpy76

Couldn't get to the gym yesterday so went today instead...

45min fasted cardio on my bike at home.

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pull Ups* (FULL Rom)

B/W - 10 reps

B/W - 7 reps

B/W - 6 reps

B/W - 5 reps

*CG T-Bar Rows *

60kg - 15 reps

80kg - 12 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 9 reps

*Barbell BOR's* (underhand grip)

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 11 reps

60kg - 9 reps

60kg - 8 reps

*didn't have my belt so i thought i wouldn't push it. Very strict with a good squeeze, great pump!

*ISO Lateral High Row*

120kg - 8 reps *form wasn't a good as i wanted to so put the weight down next set

100kg - 9 reps > few secs rest > 2 reps

100kg - 8 reps > few secs rest > 2 reps

100kg - 7 reps > few secs rest > 2 reps

80kg - 10 reps > few secs rest > 3 reps

*Standing Plate Loaded Shrugs*

120kg - 16 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

*Biceps*

*Straight BB Curls*

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 8 reps

30kg - 7 reps *arms just went dead lol

*One Arm Preacher Curls*

12.5kg - 9 reps

12.5kg - 10 reps

12.5kg - 9 reps

12.5kg - 8 reps

*DB Hammer Curls* (drop sets)

12.5kg - 10 reps > 7.5kg - 10 reps

12.5kg - 8 reps > 7.5kg - 9 reps

------------------------------------------------------------

Biceps were a struggle tbh, but did what i could.

The full ROM pull ups are a killer, when you're hanging there at the bottom, the top seems a looooooooong way away lol. Really felt it though.

Love the iso lat high row machine too.

Good workout all in all, was on my own so did ok and was happy. Defo think i could pull some more weight on the t-bar and bor's if i had a belt. Still got that back injury i had last year in the back of my mind and i'm conscious of it even now.

Want to get some liquid chalk before next week and try that instead of my wraps.


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> Couldn't get to the gym yesterday so went today instead...
> 
> 45min fasted cardio on my bike at home.
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *Wide Grip Pull Ups* (FULL Rom)
> 
> B/W - 10 reps
> 
> B/W - 7 reps
> 
> B/W - 6 reps
> 
> B/W - 5 reps
> 
> *CG T-Bar Rows *
> 
> 60kg - 15 reps
> 
> 80kg - 12 reps
> 
> 90kg - 10 reps
> 
> 90kg - 10 reps
> 
> 90kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Barbell BOR's* (underhand grip)
> 
> 60kg - 12 reps
> 
> 60kg - 11 reps
> 
> 60kg - 9 reps
> 
> 60kg - 8 reps
> 
> *didn't have my belt so i thought i wouldn't push it. Very strict with a good squeeze, great pump!
> 
> *ISO Lateral High Row*
> 
> 120kg - 8 reps *form wasn't a good as i wanted to so put the weight down next set
> 
> 100kg - 9 reps > few secs rest > 2 reps
> 
> 100kg - 8 reps > few secs rest > 2 reps
> 
> 100kg - 7 reps > few secs rest > 2 reps
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps > few secs rest > 3 reps
> 
> *Standing Plate Loaded Shrugs*
> 
> 120kg - 16 reps
> 
> 140kg - 10 reps
> 
> 140kg - 10 reps
> 
> 140kg - 10 reps
> 
> 140kg - 10 reps
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *Straight BB Curls*
> 
> 30kg - 12 reps
> 
> 30kg - 8 reps
> 
> 30kg - 7 reps *arms just went dead lol
> 
> *One Arm Preacher Curls*
> 
> 12.5kg - 9 reps
> 
> 12.5kg - 10 reps
> 
> 12.5kg - 9 reps
> 
> 12.5kg - 8 reps
> 
> *DB Hammer Curls* (drop sets)
> 
> 12.5kg - 10 reps > 7.5kg - 10 reps
> 
> 12.5kg - 8 reps > 7.5kg - 9 reps
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Biceps were a struggle tbh, but did what i could.
> 
> The full ROM pull ups are a killer, when you're hanging there at the bottom, the top seems a looooooooong way away lol. Really felt it though.
> 
> Love the iso lat high row machine too.
> 
> Good workout all in all, was on my own so did ok and was happy. Defo think i could pull some more weight on the t-bar and bor's if i had a belt. Still got that back injury i had last year in the back of my mind and i'm conscious of it even now.
> 
> Want to get some liquid chalk before next week and try that instead of my wraps.


Cracking session mate 

Still see your keeping up with the cardio


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> Cracking session mate
> 
> Still see your keeping up with the cardio


Thanks mate.

I think i'll always do cardio tbh, even if it's only for 30 mins. It's keeps that fat at bay

I have cut back because i don't want it to interfere with any gains, if i feel like i need to do more, i'll adjust as and when!


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I think i'll always do cardio tbh, even if it's only for 30 mins. It's keeps that fat at bay
> 
> I have cut back because i don't want it to interfere with any gains, if i feel like i need to do more, i'll adjust as and when!


Ya good points mate, i am trying to make myself do cardio a few times a week for health if anything else but as you say i don't want it to interfear with gains on cycle


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, I know exactly what you mean on the pull ups lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Pleased to see you back on gear and training hard mate, bring back the freak!

Cheers for rep's too and for checking in


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Pleased to see you back on gear and training hard mate, bring back the freak!
> 
> Cheers for rep's too and for checking in


Well deserved mate, you're putting in a sh!t ton of effort and it's paying off!

Don't post much but I'm always lurking mateh34r:


----------



## liam0810

About time you pulled your finger out! In want 7 months of solid training from you and you'll be in amazing shape for 2014!


----------



## Ginger Ben

How different you looking from the avi at the moment mate or is that quite recent? Hitting the cardio pretty darn hard too!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> How different you looking from the avi at the moment mate or is that quite recent? Hitting the cardio pretty darn hard too!


The avi was from November or thereabouts, think i was 15st 10 (roughly).

Weighed myself after gym today and i was 15st 1lb. Can definitely feel a difference from the pic i post last month, i feel myself filling out quite a bit already! I've put on over half a stone since then too, probably water but hey ho, thats dbols for ya lol!

I'll get some pics up next week, just wish i could shift the fat from my lower back and lower abs, fvcking annoying. Never used to have this problem but as i've got older it's getting more and more stubborn:cursing:

Found some pics from about 6yrs ago, kind of depressing lol. Oh well, not gonna worry about my abs too much, as long my stomachs flat, i'll make do with that


----------



## Queenie

h34r:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Look like a proper tank in those pics mate. You've obviously got the raw ingredients needed to look really good. Age is a cvnt though :lol: GH time


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy just looks great all the time, 6 years ago, 6 days ago, after 6 months sat on couch eating pot noodles and haribos... he's a genetic freak...

OR... he's ace at Photoshop and is really now over 45 stone and sat playing Call of Duty version 56 Beta release for uber fatties...

I call the second scenario...


----------



## mikemull

I hate your genetics! You Cnut!


----------



## Galaxy

Proper unit mate 

What's the diet like atm?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> The avi was from November or thereabouts, think i was 15st 10 (roughly).
> 
> Weighed myself after gym today and i was 15st 1lb. Can definitely feel a difference from the pic i post last month, i feel myself filling out quite a bit already! I've put on over half a stone since then too, probably water but hey ho, thats dbols for ya lol!
> 
> I'll get some pics up next week, just wish i could shift the fat from my lower back and lower abs, fvcking annoying. Never used to have this problem but as i've got older it's getting more and more stubborn:cursing:
> 
> Found some pics from about 6yrs ago, kind of depressing lol. Oh well, not gonna worry about my abs too much, as long my stomachs flat, i'll make do with that


get the hgh and t3 in then age will mean balls all


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> get the hgh and t3 in then age will mean balls all


Not gonna lie, i don't know the first thing about HGH but i'm certainly open to trying it lol.

Might have to do some research. Have you got any linkys with some decent info?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Not gonna lie, i don't know the first thing about HGH but i'm certainly open to trying it lol.
> 
> Might have to do some research. Have you got any linkys with some decent info?


Check the stickies in the HGH section. But in a nut shell, if you want fat loss from it a morning and post workout split dose ED works well in my opinion, especially with t3! As much as you can afford is how you dose it 

ED morning,EOD,mon/wed/fri work too though


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> Proper unit mate
> 
> What's the diet like atm?


It's pretty good atm.

This is what i've had so far.....

100g porridge oats with water, 2 scoops whey isolate

75g cookie crunch with 2 scoops whey isolate poured over the top (post workout)

250g chicken, 100g basmati rice, 100g cottage cheese

1 can of tuna, 200g cottage cheese

250g chicken, salad (lettuce, toms), 100g cottage cheese

30g pb on 1 rice cake (snack)

------------------------------

I'll be having a 10 egg omelette then a casein shake before bed and that'll be me!

I suppose it's a timed carb diet looking at it. Pretty much all my carbs are within an hour either side of my workout.


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> It's pretty good atm.
> 
> This is what i've had so far.....
> 
> 100g porridge oats with water, 2 scoops whey isolate
> 
> 75g cookie crunch with 2 scoops whey isolate poured over the top (post workout)
> 
> 250g chicken, 100g basmati rice, 100g cottage cheese
> 
> 1 can of tuna, 200g cottage cheese
> 
> 250g chicken, salad (lettuce, toms), 100g cottage cheese
> 
> 30g pb on 1 rice cake (snack)
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> I'll be having a 10 egg omelette then a casein shake before bed and that'll be me!
> 
> I suppose it's a timed carb diet looking at it. Pretty much all my carbs are within an hour either side of my workout.


Decent diet that mate 

10egg omlette, that must be massive


----------



## sxbarnes

Wow, you're a star before you're a star. Only gonna get better mate, not waded through all ten months yet but you're gonna be good. Subbed


----------



## CJ

Good luck with cycle buddy


----------



## Sharpy76

Got a bit sidetracked last night so here's yesterday's workout.

My back/traps was/is in bit's from Thursday so i must be doing something right, right?!

Anyway......

Fasted cardio - 60mins (hr 130/140bpm throughout)

*Shoulders*

*Plate Loaded Iso Lateral Press*

*Warm Up*

40kg - 20 reps

40kg - 10 reps

*Working Sets*

80kg - 15 reps

100kg - 9 reps

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

90kg - 8 reps *thought i would rep out at this weight but no, lol!

*Lateral Raise Machine* (drop sets)

81kg - 8 reps > 67kg - 8 reps > 53kg - 8 reps

81kg - 6 reps > 67kg - 6 reps > 53kg - 8 reps

81kg - 5 reps > 67kg - 5 reps > 53kg - 6 reps > 46kg - 4 reps

81kg - 5 reps > 67kg - 6 reps > 53kg - 6 reps > 46kg - 6 reps

*Rear Pec Deck*

89kg - 11 reps

89kg - 9 reps

89kg - 8 reps

82kg - 8 reps

77kg - 8 reps

-----------------------------

Decent quick workout considering i was on my own again. Happy with the pressing but i reckon i could maybe go 120kg with my mate there.

Wanted to do db press's but fvck doing that on my own, i will do that next week i think.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Got a bit sidetracked last night so here's yesterday's workout.
> 
> My back/traps was/is in bit's from Thursday so i must be doing something right, right?!
> 
> Anyway......
> 
> Fasted cardio - 60mins (hr 130/140bpm throughout)
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> *Plate Loaded Iso Lateral Press*
> 
> *Warm Up*
> 
> 40kg - 20 reps
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps
> 
> *Working Sets*
> 
> 80kg - 15 reps
> 
> 100kg - 9 reps
> 
> 110kg - 8 reps
> 
> 110kg - 8 reps
> 
> 110kg - 8 reps
> 
> 90kg - 8 reps *thought i would rep out at this weight but no, lol!
> 
> *Lateral Raise Machine* (drop sets)
> 
> 81kg - 8 reps > 67kg - 8 reps > 53kg - 8 reps
> 
> 81kg - 6 reps > 67kg - 6 reps > 53kg - 8 reps
> 
> 81kg - 5 reps > 67kg - 5 reps > 53kg - 6 reps > 46kg - 4 reps
> 
> 81kg - 5 reps > 67kg - 6 reps > 53kg - 6 reps > 46kg - 6 reps
> 
> *Rear Pec Deck*
> 
> 89kg - 11 reps
> 
> 89kg - 9 reps
> 
> 89kg - 8 reps
> 
> 82kg - 8 reps
> 
> 77kg - 8 reps
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Decent quick workout considering i was on my own again. Happy with the pressing but i reckon i could maybe go 120kg with my mate there.
> 
> Wanted to do db press's but fvck doing that on my own, i will do that next week i think.


Nice session mate


----------



## sxbarnes

Love all this fasted cardio mate, there ain't many on here who do that. Dunno if I agree with more than an hour of it. Surely you're losing muscle after. There is a reason why marathon runners look like they do. Haha

How did you do on the ultra burn? Yes I know you look bloody fantastic. Were they any good? Just bought some for my summer cut. So here's to chisel

Tommy kondos for ya knees they're brill


----------



## Sharpy76

sxbarnes said:


> Love all this fasted cardio mate, there ain't many on here who do that. Dunno if I agree with more than an hour of it. Surely you're losing muscle after. There is a reason why marathon runners look like they do. Haha
> 
> How did you do on the ultra burn? Yes I know you look bloody fantastic. Were they any good? Just bought some for my summer cut. So here's to chisel
> 
> Tommy kondos for ya knees they're brill


You're right mate, but i wanted to shift fat asap so i went a bit excessive. It worked though so hey, all good in the hood

I've cut back now mate. Sticking with 45mins at the mo and seeing how i got with that.

Ultra Burn are great but they're not for the faint hearted. They get you buzzing off your tits lol!

Definitely helped speed up fat loss for me and i highly recommend.

Tommy Kondos? You've lost me??? Tried google but couldn't see anything regarding knees??


----------



## CJ

Good looking workput there bud.

Did you post cycle and diet ?


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Good looking workput there bud.
> 
> Did you post cycle and diet ?


Wk 3 starts tomorrow (5th jab).

750mg Test E (Wildcat) - 1 - 12wks

600mg Mast E (Wildcat) - 1-12wks

50mg Dbols (blue hearts) - week 1-4/5.

100mg Winstrol (Wildcat) - from week 4/5- wk 12

Got some clens but not sure if or when i'll start them.

Gonna look into maybe doing some HGH. I know absolutely sod all about it yet though so need to pull my finger out and do some research.

Have you any experience with HGH mate? Would recommend that give i should it a go or don't you rate it?


----------



## sxbarnes

Ha ha. Good mate. The tommy kondos are the knee sleeve s. They'll sort out any pain mate. Think chris hill is getting some. My left knee is fukd they get me through some good squatting. Nice haha


----------



## CJ

Looks a decent cycle mate..

Ive used gh on and off for a year now, but not bothering anymore...Im not sure its all its cracked up to be tbh...yeah you get aome fullness but not much else imo.

I did run high doses for 7 weeks (15ius mwf) start of last year ! and the changes were quite dramatic. ..really improved fullness, which is what youd expect with intran muscular water.


----------



## sxbarnes

Gonna look forward to ultra burn buzzing off my tits I hope!


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Looks a decent cycle mate..
> 
> Ive used gh on and off for a year now, but not bothering anymore...Im not sure its all its cracked up to be tbh...yeah you get aome fullness but not much else imo.
> 
> I did run high doses for 7 weeks (15ius mwf) start of last year ! and the changes were quite dramatic. ..really improved fullness, which is what youd expect with intran muscular water.
> 
> View attachment 123399


That was in 7 weeks?!?

I might hold off this time then, see how i get on with this cycle then maybe think about doing it in the future possibly.

Was a bit stumped at what to do for this cycle because i hated Tren when i tried it last year. Nearly opted for Deca instead of Mast but i went with mast in the end.


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> That was in 7 weeks?!?
> 
> I might hold off this time then, see how i get on with this cycle then maybe think about doing it in the future possibly.
> 
> Was a bit stumped at what to do for this cycle because i hated Tren when i tried it last year. Nearly opted for Deca instead of Mast but i went with mast in the end.


Yes mate but it doesnt keep really.

I hate tren..hence the deca and sust combo buddy, going old skool


----------



## sxbarnes

Knee sleeves.... OK I spelt it wrong!

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-joint-support-tommy-kono-knee-support-bands-pair


----------



## Sharpy76

*Chest*

*Warm Up*

100 press ups

*Incline DB Press*

50kg - 12 reps *felt pi$$ easy, couldn't believe how strong i felt tbh lol!

55kg - 8 reps *pretty sure thats a PB for me, good full reps too!!

55kg - 7 reps

55kg - 6 reps

50kg - 8 reps

*Iso Lat Horizontal Press*

55kg - 8 reps

55kg - 9 reps

55kg - 8 reps

55kg - 6 reps

50kg - 6 reps

*Iso Lat Decline Press*

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 8 reps

45kg - 9 reps

45kg - 8 reps

*Dips*

B/W - 10 reps

B/W - 9 reps

B/W - 8 reps

B/W - 9 reps

*Flat DB Flyes*

20kg - 8 reps

17.5 - 9 reps

17.5 - 9 reps

17.5 - 8 reps

17.5 - 8 reps

--------------------------------

Well chuffed with the 55kg db incline press!!!! At my gym, theres a rack that has db's upto 50kilos. Then there's the smaller, heavy weight rack with db's up to 96kilos, it was a proud moment walking over to that rack then struggling back to my bench (walking like i sh!t myself mind) with the 55's:lol:

The dbols must be working their magic?!?!

Next stop, 60's

Didn't do tri's today, wanted to do some high volume chest, will do them on friday after shoulders.

5th jab done today too. Into week 3 we go............


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good strengh there mate, dbol will have you making the 60's your bitch in no time lol


----------



## Sharpy76

@defdaz, where the hell has your journal gone pal?

Wanted to see how you're getting on today and what you're looking like condition wise??

Or are you knee deep in cheese cake?


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> *Chest*
> 
> *Warm Up*
> 
> 100 press ups
> 
> *Incline DB Press*
> 
> 50kg - 12 reps *felt pi$$ easy, couldn't believe how strong i felt tbh lol!
> 
> 55kg - 8 reps *pretty sure thats a PB for me, good full reps too!!
> 
> 55kg - 7 reps
> 
> 55kg - 6 reps
> 
> 50kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Iso Lat Horizontal Press*
> 
> 55kg - 8 reps
> 
> 55kg - 9 reps
> 
> 55kg - 8 reps
> 
> 55kg - 6 reps
> 
> 50kg - 6 reps
> 
> *Iso Lat Decline Press*
> 
> 50kg - 8 reps
> 
> 50kg - 9 reps
> 
> 50kg - 8 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> B/W - 10 reps
> 
> B/W - 9 reps
> 
> B/W - 8 reps
> 
> B/W - 9 reps
> 
> *Flat DB Flyes*
> 
> 20kg - 8 reps
> 
> 17.5 - 9 reps
> 
> 17.5 - 9 reps
> 
> 17.5 - 8 reps
> 
> 17.5 - 8 reps
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Well chuffed with the 55kg db incline press!!!! At my gym, theres a rack that has db's upto 50kilos. Then there's the smaller, heavy weight rack with db's up to 96kilos, it was a proud moment walking over to that rack then struggling back to my bench (walking like i sh!t myself mind) with the 55's:lol:
> 
> The dbols must be working their magic?!?!
> 
> Next stop, 60's
> 
> Didn't do tri's today, wanted to do some high volume chest, will do them on friday after shoulders.
> 
> 5th jab done today too. Into week 3 we go............


Stronge session mate, you'll breeze through the 60/s in this cycle :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

@Galaxy @Ginger Ben

Thanks guys, 60's would be fvcking awesome but i'm happy as a pig in sh!t with 55's atm!

Also, weighed myself at the gym, pre-workout 15st 3lb and thats without any Dominos this weekend either so no extra water weight lol.

Had no urge/craving to have a cheat this weekend, so i didn't. If/when i feel like a cheat meal, i'll do it. No need to if i'm not feeling it....


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> @Galaxy @Ginger Ben
> 
> Thanks guys, 60's would be fvcking awesome but i'm happy as a pig in sh!t with 55's atm!
> 
> Also, weighed myself at the gym, pre-workout 15st 3lb and thats without any Dominos this weekend either so no extra water weight lol.
> 
> Had no urge/craving to have a cheat this weekend, so i didn't. If/when i feel like a cheat meal, i'll do it. No need to if i'm not feeling it....


Exactly mate 

Did you ever consider competing as your in fvcking great shape for your size or are you not bothered about that aspect?


----------



## defdaz

Sharpy76 said:


> @defdaz, where the hell has your journal gone pal?
> 
> Wanted to see how you're getting on today and what you're looking like condition wise??
> 
> Or are you knee deep in cheese cake?


LOL! Yep, and icecream and sausage rolls :lol:

They served there purpose mate, job done! It's all down to the rest of you boys now... :thumb:

Condition wise my veins are out much better than yesterday... sods law but I really did mess things up yesterday / over the weekend. Ah well


----------



## jon-kent

Just found your journal mate !


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> Exactly mate
> 
> Did you ever consider competing as your in fvcking great shape for your size or are you not bothered about that aspect?


No plans to compete mate, never say never but it's unlikely tbh.



defdaz said:


> LOL! Yep, and icecream and sausage rolls :lol:
> 
> They served there purpose mate, job done! It's all down to the rest of you boys now... :thumb:
> 
> Condition wise my veins are out much better than yesterday... sods law but I really did mess things up yesterday / over the weekend. Ah well


Sounds great lol!

You should get another journal up when you're ready, no pressure, nice and laid back this time. I find it helps me keep on track and it's always good for motivation when the lads/lasses chip in with support.

Let us know if you decide to start another one please mate


----------



## liam0810

I said last year I think you should compete. Look at where you are and have been and your potential is massive! You'd look awesome with a years full training and dedication.

@defdaz I agree, a journal does help. I'll probably just keep mine going forever or until I get bored of you all on here. Which I'm surprised by as Ive been on here over two years and usually Ive got the attention span of a four year old!


----------



## defdaz

Will do mate. I'm toying with the idea of a squat / dl challenge journal with the challenge being 220kg for 20 reps on both with abs.


----------



## Sharpy76

defdaz said:


> Will do mate. I'm toying with the idea of a squat / dl challenge journal with the challenge being 220kg for 20 reps on both with abs.


DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Just found your journal mate !


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> Will do mate. I'm toying with the idea of a squat / dl challenge journal with the challenge being 220kg for 20 reps on both with abs.


Fcuking hell that'd be a goal! Whats your 20 rep on each now?


----------



## defdaz

liam0810 said:


> Fcuking hell that'd be a goal! Whats your 20 rep on each now?


Probably only 160kg or so. Really have slacked off. Ok guys I'll do it! Game on. Will video log it. The game is on! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> Probably only 160kg or so. Really have slacked off. Ok guys I'll do it! Game on. Will video log it. The game is on! :thumb:


I think if i tried 20 reps on 160KG squats there's a good chance i'd die. Think at moment i'm about 130KG if i tried. Would only need to add 90KG!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I think if i tried 20 reps on 160KG squats there's a good chance i'd die. Think at moment i'm about 130KG if i tried. Would only need to add 90KG!


I'd **** myself the way I am now lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> I'd **** myself the way I am now lol


i think you'd sh1t yourself if you squatted down to tie your shoe lace at the moment!


----------



## Sharpy76

No gym or cardio today, had a flexi too cos i had few different deliveries this morning.

Got a nice new Samsung Galaxy S4 too, always had an iPhone but i fancied a change because i bored to death of Apple tbh.

Got my egg whites and pb from Bulkpowers this evening, so i'll have those mixed in with my Casein bedtime shake tonight lol.

Just cooking some chicken with a tad of Nandos sauce and a heap of salad and maybe some cottage cheese.

Chest has been in bits today, which is good haha.

Can't wait to do back and bi's tomorrow although i did forget to get some liquid chalk but i think my gym sells it so hopefully i can some there to try out.


----------



## defdaz

S4, nice mate! I have the S2 and think I'll stick with it as it's bullet proof, unlike the S3, S4 and iphone, which seem to like shattering at any opportunity?! :confused1:

Sounds like you are doing great mate, nice and strict and consistent... keep doing the biz buddy!


----------



## Sharpy76

defdaz said:


> S4, nice mate! I have the S2 and think I'll stick with it as it's bullet proof, unlike the S3, S4 and iphone, which seem to like shattering at any opportunity?! :confused1:
> 
> Sounds like you are doing great mate, nice and strict and consistent... keep doing the biz buddy!


I've had an iPhone 4 for years and it's in brilliant condition even though i've dropped it a couple of times. I'll stick a case on the s4 straight away so it has some sort of protection.

It does feel plasticky compared to the iPhone but i'm not that bothered, all my phones have had cases on anyway so hey ho.

I do like the 1080p 5" screen though, very niiiiiiice!

And yeah, things are running along smoothly mate, thanks for stopping by, appreciate it


----------



## liam0810

Tabs turned up you lovely specimen of a man xxxx


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Tabs turned up you lovely specimen of a man xxxx


Haha, no probs pal

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## defdaz

Tabs? Oooh... gimme...


----------



## Sharpy76

Didn't get round to updating yesterdays workout so here it is.....

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pull Ups* (full rom)

B/W - 11 reps

B/W - 10 reps

B/W - 8 reps

B/W - 8 reps

*T-Bar Row*

60kg - 15 reps

90kg - 12 reps

100kg - 11 reps

100kg - 11 reps

100kg - 11 reps

*Iso Lat High Row*

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 9 reps

60kg - 8 reps

50kg - 10 reps

*Iso Lat Row *(1 arm at a time)

40kg - 12 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

*Shrug Machine*

140kg - 11 reps

140kg - 14 reps

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 12 reps

*Biceps* (had a call from work and had to cut it short..)

*EZ Curls*

32.5 - 9 reps

32.5 - 7 reps

30kg - 7 reps *arms just felt weak as f***

20kg - 13 reps

20kg - 12 reps

-----------------------

Pleased with 100kg tbar, reckon i could pull a bit more without sacrificing form next time.

Really like the Iso Row (1 arm), got a cracking pump!!

-----------------------

Was using the Samsung Galaxy S4 yesterday and today (along with my iPhone) to test signal and what not.........SH!T!!! T-mobile is a lot worse than o2, the 3g coverage was almost non existent!

Got no choice but to send it back. Think i'm gonna stick with o2 but go for the HTC One instead of the S4.

Straight in from work today and had to sort out the garden, so i'm now fvcking shattered.......


----------



## mikemull

Going awesome as usual in here mate. Sorry if you've mentioned it Nd I've missed it but why not iPhone 5 I wouldn't venture away from apple mate. We've both got iPhones I've got iPad and had iPods in past. So easy and best I've had!


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> Going awesome as usual in here mate. Sorry if you've mentioned it Nd I've missed it but why not iPhone 5 I wouldn't venture away from apple mate. We've both got iPhones I've got iPad and had iPods in past. So easy and best I've had!


I've had an iPhone for the last 4/5yrs now and tbh, i'm just bored sh!tless and fancy a change more than anything really mate!

In my household we have 2 iPhones, 2 iPod Touches, iPad, a couple of old iPod nano's and a Macbook Pro lappy! The iPhone 5 just don't do nothing for me mate. Apple need to pull something out of the bag to make me want to get another one. Maybe the iPhone 5s or 6 but for now, i'm not impressed anymore.

I'll probably not like the HTC Once and completely go back on my word so disregard everything i just said:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've got an HTC something or other. It's crap lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

trainings looking good matey! i went threw about 4 HTC desire HD's....kept overheating or sumin (couldnt keep up with the porn browsing)


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> trainings looking good matey! i went threw about 4 HTC desire HD's....kept overheating or sumin (couldnt keep up with the porn browsing)


Mine is a Sensation - well actually it's not, it's a turd of a thing. Keeps crashing, email is rubbish, very poor battery life (worse than an iphone), I could go on lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Mine is a Sensation - well actually it's not, it's a turd of a thing. Keeps crashing, email is rubbish, very poor battery life (worse than an iphone), I could go on lol.


i love my iphone5 tbh, predictive text makes u look like a mong...but ace overall


----------



## Bad Alan

JANIKvonD said:


> trainings looking good matey! i went threw about 4 HTC desire HD's....kept overheating or sumin (couldnt keep up with the porn browsing)


I had this exact same problem with htc hahah (not the porn browsing issue  )

Sharpy trust me best off sticking with the iPhone they do everything you need and all others are made to copy it! Go with the original and the best haha


----------



## Sharpy76

*Shoulders*

*DB Press**

*Warm Up*

15kg - 15 reps

15kg - 10 reps

15kg - 10 reps

*Working Sets*

40kg - 11 reps

45kg -8 reps

45kg - 7 reps

40kg - 9 reps

40kg - 8 reps

*Not done db press for months so was relatively happy with this. Pretty sure my PB is 7 reps with 47.5kg and that is well within my sights, in fact i reckon i could beat that next week!

*Single Arm DB Side Lat Raise* (Drop Sets)

15kg - 11 reps > 10kg - 9 reps

15kg - 9 reps > 10kg - 7 reps >7.5kg - 8 reps

15kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 6 reps > 7.5kg - 6 reps

15kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 5 reps > 7,5kg - 5 reps

The burn was excruciating, felt bloody good though! Shoulders had a crazy pump!

*Rear Pec Dec *

89kg - 12 reps

89kg - 11 reps

89kg - 9 reps

82kg - 9 reps

82kg - 8 reps

------------------------

Quick workout but really did the job and had an absolute wicked pump. My pal said my shoulders looked huge and square and he never gives compliments, so was happy with that lol.

6th jab (1.5ml test e/1.5ml mast e) done today and week 3's jabs are out of the way. Week 4 starts Monday and i'm feeling great already, happy days!!!

Going in Sunday to do legs and biceps. Not done legs for a couple of months now because of my knees so that should be interesting:blink:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy the 3 day doms


----------



## Sweat

Great stuff sharpy, will be smashing in 50's for DB press in no time!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy the 3 day doms


Lol, gonna leave the squats though i think. So paranoid about my knees tbh.

They got a couple of decent hack squat machines so i might attempt that but if not, i'll stick with leg press, leg extensions, ham curls and some seated calve raises.


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, gonna leave the squats though i think. So paranoid about my knees tbh.
> 
> They got a couple of decent hack squat machines so i might attempt that but if not, i'll stick with leg press, leg extensions, ham curls and some seated calve raises.


Do sissy squats BW mate... great for em quads isolation and no worries with knee...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, gonna leave the squats though i think. So paranoid about my knees tbh.
> 
> They got a couple of decent hack squat machines so i might attempt that but if not, i'll stick with leg press, leg extensions, ham curls and some seated calve raises.


Same sort of session as me mate. Lower back doesn't let me squat or dead at the moment


----------



## Suprakill4

Need to catch up with this. Your progress pics on the first page in 11 weeks is absolutely mental. Jesus good work mate! Subbed.


----------



## Sharpy76

Suprakill4 said:


> Need to catch up with this. Your progress pics on the first page in 11 weeks is absolutely mental. Jesus good work mate! Subbed.


Thanks mate! Good to have you on board

--------------

No gym today just done 50min fasted cardio on my bike, was only gonna do 45 but then Rudimental come on:lol:

Was up at the crack of dawn this morning, rubbish sleep

Edit: Actually forgot i did 100 leg raises before my cardio! Fasted ab workout inspired by the man himself @loganator, could only manage 100 but it's a start, right?


----------



## C.Hill

Yep I've been up for an hour now lol bloody tren! Downed some egg whites oats and whey and Gonna hopefully get back to sleep now though!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Yep I've been up for an hour now lol bloody tren! Downed some egg whites oats and whey and Gonna hopefully get back to sleep now though!


No tren here so i don't know what my excuse is lol?!

Got an easy day today so i'll fit in a siesta somewhere:cool:


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate! Good to have you on board
> 
> --------------
> 
> No gym today just done 50min fasted cardio on my bike, was only gonna do 45 but then Rudimental come on:lol:
> 
> Was up at the crack of dawn this morning, rubbish sleep
> 
> Edit: Actually forgot i did 100 leg raises before my cardio! Fasted ab workout inspired by the man himself @loganator, could only manage 100 but it's a start, right?


Snap to 50 mins on bike... should of PM'd me or something and could of raced each other!!!


----------



## defdaz

Good work on the fasted abs and cardio chaps! I've had yummy cereal and scrambled eggs with a bit of cheese in.


----------



## Queenie

Morning Sharpy  hope youre having an awesome weekend x


----------



## sxbarnes

I've just started doing sumo dead lifts for quads. Basically the dead lift with legs wide and arms narrow. Targets those inner quads. No knee pain of course.


----------



## JANIKvonD

sharpy ya absolute weapon of a man, how was the w.e?


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> sharpy ya absolute weapon of a man, how was the w.e?


Yes, i'm sh!t at keeping my own journal updated at the moment, my bad!

w.e? Wildcat i assume? Into 4th week now and it's going fine, bit of pip but nothing too bad. Trying my best to keep my diet clean and not put on any sh!t weight and it's going to plan so far! It'll be more slow and steady gains but i prefer that to piling on the weight when most of it is fat, pointless imo.

I did my legs Sunday and it was hard. Knees are not that great still so i took it easy. I blasted my calves hard instead and i could hardly walk for 3 days:lol:

I'll update my back workout tonight when i have more time


----------



## Queenie

Back workout plus pics yeah?


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Back workout plus pics yeah?


Fvck me you're quick:lol:

I'll get some pics done on the weekend, promise. Nothing great to see yet so don't get too excited


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Yes, i'm sh!t at keeping my own journal updated at the moment, my bad!
> 
> w.e? Wildcat i assume? Into 4th week now and it's going fine, bit of pip but nothing too bad. Trying my best to keep my diet clean and not put on any sh!t weight and it's going to plan so far! It'll be more slow and steady gains but i prefer that to piling on the weight when most of it is fat, pointless imo.
> 
> I did my legs Sunday and it was hard. Knees are not that great still so i took it easy. I blasted my calves hard instead and i could hardly walk for 3 days:lol:
> 
> I'll update my back workout tonight when i have more time


He means Weekend (w.e) 

But good to hear cycle is going well mate :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> He means Weekend (w.e)
> 
> But good to hear cycle is going well mate :beer:


Ahh right, i don't speak Scottish:devil2:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Ahh right, i don't speak Scottish:devil2:


Don't think that thick cnut does either tbh mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Yes, i'm sh!t at keeping my own journal updated at the moment, my bad!
> 
> w.e? Wildcat i assume? Into 4th week now and it's going fine, bit of pip but nothing too bad. Trying my best to keep my diet clean and not put on any sh!t weight and it's going to plan so far! It'll be more slow and steady gains but i prefer that to piling on the weight when most of it is fat, pointless imo.
> 
> I did my legs Sunday and it was hard. Knees are not that great still so i took it easy. I blasted my calves hard instead and i could hardly walk for 3 days:lol:
> 
> I'll update my back workout tonight when i have more time


w.e = week end, ya fukin roid hade :lol: ill catch ya in the comp thread mate x


----------



## Ginger Ben

You still training? :whistling:


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> You still training? :whistling:


 :lol:

I'm a cvnt aren't I? 

I'll update it tonight!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> No gym or cardio today, had a flexi too cos i had few different deliveries this morning.
> 
> Got a nice new Samsung Galaxy S4 too, always had an iPhone but i fancied a change because i bored to death of Apple tbh.
> 
> Got my egg whites and pb from Bulkpowers this evening, so i'll have those mixed in with my Casein bedtime shake tonight lol.
> 
> Just cooking some chicken with a tad of Nandos sauce and a heap of salad and maybe some cottage cheese.
> 
> *Chest has been in bits today*, which is good haha.
> 
> Can't wait to do back and bi's tomorrow although i did forget to get some liquid chalk but i think my gym sells it so hopefully i can some there to try out.


Must be really tiny bits :lol:

I meant to ask where the hell did you go for those months you decided to leave us? Did you leave because someone far better looking and younger was looking so massive and ripped - ME


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Must be really tiny bits :lol:
> 
> I meant to ask where the hell did you go for those months you decided to leave us? Did you leave because someone far better looking and younger was looking so massive and ripped - ME


Stop stalking me you big gay bear:lol:

But yeah, that was the reason for my sabbatical, spot on. You're quite a bright chap considering you're ugly as sin


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Stop stalking me you *big *gay bear:lol:
> 
> But yeah, that was the reason for my sabbatical, spot on. You're quite a bright chap considering you're ugly as sin


At least you got that bit right.... BIG!!!! Not gay though, as much as you would like me to be!

Hahahhahaha I knew it, don't worry about it mate, maybe if you do 4g of Tren a week and a litre of Synthol in each pec you might get close.........

I'm only joking, you wont


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> At least you got that bit right.... BIG!!!! Not gay though, as much as you would like me to be!
> 
> Hahahhahaha I knew it, don't worry about it mate, maybe if you do 4g of Tren a week and a litre of Synthol in each pec you might get close.........
> 
> I'm only joking, you wont


Reported...


----------



## Sharpy76

Don't all cream your Y-front's (and thongs) at once ladies but here's yesterday's shoulder workout!!

*Shoulders*

*Bradford Press Warm Up*

Oly Bar - 15 reps x 3 sets

*DB Press*

45kg - 11 reps *felt fairly easy so thought i'd be ready to up the weight!

47.5kg - 8 reps *PB, yeah buddy

47.5kg - 5 reps

45kg - 7 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 6 reps *dead lol

*DB Side Lateral Drop Sets*

15kg - 12 reps > 10kg - 8 reps

15kg - 11 reps > 10kg - 8 reps

15kg - 10 reps > 10kg - 7 reps

15kg - 8 reps > 10 kg - 7 reps

15kg - 7 reps > 10 kg - 7 reps

*Rear Delt Flye (Pec Dec)*

89kg - 11 reps

89kg - 11 reps

89kg - 10 reps

89kg - 10 reps

---------------------------

Quick blast but it definitely hit the spot! Pleased with PB but thought i might've got a couple more reps out but hey ho, still a PB i supppose!

Going gym in a bit to do Bi's then straight to work, then home and straight to my boys end of season football presentation. No rest for the wicked

I'll some pics done tonight for the comp thread and i'll post them in here too.


----------



## Queenie

I expect a mention when they're up as ive been waiting aaaaaaages 

Hope u have a fab day x


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't all cream your Y-front's (and thongs) at once ladies but here's yesterday's shoulder workout!!
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> *Bradford Press Warm Up*
> 
> Oly Bar - 15 reps x 3 sets
> 
> *DB Press*
> 
> 45kg - 11 reps *felt fairly easy so thought i'd be ready to up the weight!
> 
> 47.5kg - 8 reps *PB, yeah buddy
> 
> 47.5kg - 5 reps
> 
> 45kg - 7 reps
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps
> 
> 40kg - 6 reps *dead lol
> 
> *DB Side Lateral Drop Sets*
> 
> 15kg - 12 reps > 10kg - 8 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps > 10kg - 8 reps
> 
> 15kg - 10 reps > 10kg - 7 reps
> 
> 15kg - 8 reps > 10 kg - 7 reps
> 
> 15kg - 7 reps > 10 kg - 7 reps
> 
> *Rear Delt Flye (Pec Dec)*
> 
> 89kg - 11 reps
> 
> 89kg - 11 reps
> 
> 89kg - 10 reps
> 
> 89kg - 10 reps
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Quick blast but it definitely hit the spot! Pleased with PB but thought i might've got a couple more reps out but hey ho, still a PB i supppose!
> 
> Going gym in a bit to do Bi's then straight to work, then home and straight to my boys end of season football presentation. No rest for the wicked
> 
> I'll some pics done tonight for the comp thread and i'll post them in here too.


That's a fair volume of db shoulder press ! I stopped doing it about 6 months ago and never looked back! Don't like the movement..or my joints don't like the movement haha! I do OHP instead! Less pain and more core!

How's it going


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> That's a fair volume of db shoulder press ! I stopped doing it about 6 months ago and never looked back! Don't like the movement..or my joints don't like the movement haha! I do OHP instead! Less pain and more core!
> 
> How's it going


Yeah i thought i had 1 more set but obviously didn't lol.

Tbh i only started doing db press again last week after not doing it for months.

Might try OHP next week though!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah i thought i had 1 more set but obviously didn't lol.
> 
> Tbh i only started doing db press again last week after not doing it for months.
> 
> Might try OHP next week though!


I got a niggle in my tricep head which was strained bad with db press, OHP gives No pain at all, did OHP so long it's healed and I didn't bother going back to DB, I just pyramid up and down, 10kg,20kg,25kg,30kg burnout to 20kg, 10kg give it a go pal


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> I got a niggle in my tricep head which was strained bad with db press, OHP gives No pain at all, did OHP so long it's healed and I didn't bother going back to DB, I just pyramid up and down, 10kg,20kg,25kg,30kg burnout to 20kg, 10kg give it a go pal


Definitely gonna do this next Friday!

Not sure what sort of weight i'll be able to manage though....


----------



## Sharpy76

Yesterday morning's workout....

*Biceps*

*Straight BB Curls*

20kg - 3 x 10 reps (warm up)

45kg - 11 reps

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 7 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 9 reps

*1 Arm Preacher Curls*

17.5kg - 15 reps

20kg - 8 reps

20kg - 7 reps

15kg - 10 reps

*Hammer Curls Dropsets*

15kg - failure > 10kg - failure x 4 sets

-------------------------

In and out in about 30mins and my arms were suitably pumped!

Without going into details, i had a dodgy belly yesterday which was annoying but i tried to eat what i could and drank a ton of water. Hopefully it'll be ok today.

Went to my boys end of season footy presentation and he won a couple of individual trophies along with the teams runners up! Then i had to tell the managers that he's leaving next season!

He's moving on to play for Charlton Athletic (junior reds). He's a cracking little player (attacking midfielder) and they approached him at the end of the season. Things are gonna get a bit more serious next season then!

Obviously he takes after his old man

He was the season's top scorer even though he plays in midfield, can you tell i'm proud of him, lol?!



Going to do triceps in a bit.......


----------



## Sharpy76

Pics!!!

Can't pose for sh!t and i'm looking like casper (white AND no legs:lol

Anyway........

Weighing 15st exactly







I'll update my post in the comp thread in a bit..


----------



## liam0810

As I always say your physiques ridiculous and legs aren't as bad as I thought! They are smaller than top half but so are mine! Train them heavy and hard and they'll grow like weeds as you have the genetics!

And great stuff about your son, I used to be half decent when I was a kid, trials at Man U, city (scum), Blackburn and a few others but at about 14 I started drinking with my mates and fell out of love with it. It's one of the things i regret in life as loved playing and the banter and friendship you build with your teammates. 40 odd years on and some of my dads closest mates are from footy. Hopefully he keeps at it and even if he doesn't make it pro, he should keep playing for as long as he can


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> Can't pose for sh!t and i'm looking like casper (white AND no legs:lol
> 
> Anyway........
> 
> Weighing 15st exactly
> 
> View attachment 125062
> View attachment 125063
> View attachment 125064
> View attachment 125065
> 
> 
> View attachment 125066
> View attachment 125067
> View attachment 125068
> View attachment 125069
> 
> 
> View attachment 125070
> View attachment 125071
> 
> 
> I'll update my post in the comp thread in a bit..


You just hold that amount of muscle year round it's crazy mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking very good mate, I'd be over the moon with your physique


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> As I always say your physiques ridiculous and legs aren't as bad as I thought! They are smaller than top half but so are mine! Train them heavy and hard and they'll grow like weeds as you have the genetics!
> 
> And great stuff about your son, I used to be half decent when I was a kid, trials at Man U, city (scum), Blackburn and a few others but at about 14 I started drinking with my mates and fell out of love with it. It's one of the things i regret in life as loved playing and the banter and friendship you build with your teammates. 40 odd years on and some of my dads closest mates are from footy. Hopefully he keeps at it and even if he doesn't make it pro, he should keep playing for as long as he can


Thanks mate!

My knees have prevented me from doing any sort of leg work for a while now but i'll do what i can. Probably give them a try this morning and see how they are.

Bloody hell mate, i bet you wish you could turn the clock back and stick at the footy to see where it'd take you?!

Sound like you were a decent player tbh, Utd and City? Fairplay mate!

But yeah, my boy loves footy and he's a Spurs fanatic which i kinda feel guilty about cos we're sh!t lol. He'll watch any footy match on the telly and if he's not out the garden kicking a ball, he'll be playing fifa on his xbox!

He's only 10 (11 in sept) and he's defo got the enthusiasm AND potential.


----------



## TELBOR

Defo keep on the boy to keep footie in his life mate!

Same as Liam for me, massive mistake not carrying on once you get a sniff of pussy :lol:

I got signed up at Chesterfield at 10 and got to play for England when I was 12. Then played for Forest and Sheff Utd - we don't have any decent local clubs lol

My parents didn't push me, wish they did 

My own fault pmsl. But birds and mates came first...... But where are they now lol


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> My knees have prevented me from doing any sort of leg work for a while now but i'll do what i can. Probably give them a try this morning and see how they are.
> 
> Bloody hell mate, i bet you wish you could turn the clock back and stick at the footy to see where it'd take you?!
> 
> Sound like you were a decent player tbh, Utd and City? Fairplay mate!
> 
> But yeah, my boy loves footy and he's a Spurs fanatic which i kinda feel guilty about cos we're sh!t lol. He'll watch any footy match on the telly and if he's not out the garden kicking a ball, he'll be playing fifa on his xbox!
> 
> He's only 10 (11 in sept) and he's defo got the enthusiasm AND potential.


I do mate, i was never premiership standard but could of been lower league. Even if not i still would of enjoyed it.

One of my best mates makes a good living at Carlisle as captain and my other mate if he didn't get 2 bad knee injuries I'm 100% certain he'd be playing in premiership now as he was best player I've played with or against, and I was lucky enough to play against a few who are playing in the prem now.

Hopefully he stays like that mate and as you know always support him and don't ever push him too hard as he could end up hating it. Hopefully not though


----------



## sxbarnes

Top pics mate. I think you have a better avi to upload.

Legs gotta be top priority now...


----------



## Sharpy76

sxbarnes said:


> Top pics mate. I think you have a better avi to upload.
> 
> Legs gotta be top priority now...


Thanks mate!

Legs and a tan are priority now

Felt like i was getting somewhere with legs but my knees just went to sh!t. Pretty frustrating tbh.

Think my chest could be bigger too.

Anyways, couldn't go gym because i was up constantly through the night with bad guts, yuk sorry lads/ladies.

Got some Pepto Bismol for when i get back and hopefully that should kill it off?:sad:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Legs and a tan are priority now
> 
> Felt like i was getting somewhere with legs but my knees just went to sh!t. Pretty frustrating tbh.
> 
> *Think my chest could be bigger too*.
> 
> Anyways, couldn't go gym because i was up constantly through the night with bad guts, yuk sorry lads/ladies.
> 
> Got some Pepto Bismol for when i get back and hopefully that should kill it off?:sad:


Would you like me to lend you some? I have plenty to go around


----------



## RACK

Looking rock solid as always mate!


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Would you like me to lend you some? I have plenty to go around


That'd be great!

I could lend you my head so you might have better luck with the ladies then


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> That'd be great!
> 
> I could lend you my head so you might have better luck with the ladies then


The last thing I want from you is head! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

a whole sesh for biceps?!?! lol. whats ur training split mucker?


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> a whole sesh for biceps?!?! lol. whats ur training split mucker?


Lol, only started doing it this last week.

My pal wanted to train them (and tri's) on their own days so i said we'll give it a go.

My usually training is....

Mon - Chest/triceps

Wed - Back/biceps

Fri - Shoulders/legs (legs haven't been done for ages cos of my knees though)

--------------------------

Now we are gonna try this for a few weeks...

Mon - Back

Wed - Chest

Fri - Shoulders

Sat - Biceps

Sun - Triceps/legs

------------------

He's going to Amsterdam next month and said he grows better when he's in the gym more so i'll go along with it till then and see how it goes!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> a whole sesh for biceps?!?! lol. whats ur training split mucker?


Mate he only has to look at a dumbbell and sniff a vial top and he grows muscle pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

You got those tommy kondos yet mate? I must sound like a sales rep

Ever since I started doing the sumo deadlifts my form for squats must have got better. No rear back and knee pain


----------



## Sharpy76

sxbarnes said:


> You got those tommy kondos yet mate? I must sound like a sales rep
> 
> Ever since I started doing the sumo deadlifts my form for squats must have got better. No rear back and knee pain


I haven't mate, keep forgetting tbh.

Think i see something similar here and they're cheaper i think? Can't remember though, getting old and my memory is sh!t:lol:


----------



## Breda

Lookin good in those pics man and your legs are nowhere near as bad as you think. They're probably bigger than mine... Maybe not training them is the way forward


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> Lookin good in those pics man and your legs are nowhere near as bad as you think. They're probably bigger than mine... Maybe not training them is the way forward


Lol, thanks mate!

Back looks fvcking huge in your avi btw:thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, thanks mate!
> 
> Back looks fvcking huge in your avi btw:thumbup1:


Cheers man its a flattering photo. I'd be very happy with your size and condition 15 stone is round about where I wanna be


----------



## sxbarnes

If you think your knees are fcuked go tommy. I have the reband ones, they're good but they are not a patch on the Tommy's.

Rebrand are good conventional ones. The tommy ones are like tyre rubber. No pain at all. I think I saw some on amazon for 26 ish for a medium. You may need large though......


----------



## CJ

Cracking upper body..legs lag but theyre certainly not bad bud.

I use super cissus all year rpund now...my knees are also ****e from rugby.

Good work


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Cracking upper body..legs lag but theyre certainly not bad bud.
> 
> I use super cissus all year rpund now...my knees are also ****e from rugby.
> 
> Good work


Thanks mate!

Everyone seems to think my legs aren't that bad, are you all blind?! :lol:

Maybe it's my notorious cardio sessions on my bike that help them slightly?

I'll defo give that super cissus a go too.

How do you manage squats with dodgy knees mate? Grin and bare it?


----------



## sxbarnes

Treadmill does my knees in too


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Everyone seems to think my legs aren't that bad, are you all blind?! :lol:
> 
> Maybe it's my notorious cardio sessions on my bike that help them slightly?
> 
> I'll defo give that super cissus a go too.
> 
> How do you manage squats with dodgy knees mate? Grin and bare it?


Super cissus makes it bearable mate and I just warm up loads and always strap up.

I wouldnt grin and bear it though, thats a recipe for disaster...im buying some of those double skin knee sleeves as well from the strengh shop.


----------



## Sharpy76

Yesterdays workout.....

50min Fasted cardio and leg raises (about 100)

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pull Ups *(Full ROM)

B/W - 14 reps

B/W - 8 reps

B/W - 7 reps

B/W - 7 reps

*T-Bar Row*

80kg - 17 reps

100kg - 12 reps

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 9 reps

100kg - 11 reps

*Iso Lat Row*

60kg - 11 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 8 reps

*Iso Lat High Row*

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 7 reps

*Barbell Shrugs*

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 11 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 9 reps

400kg - 20 reps *Just to prove that @Chelsea isn't the only bad a$$ around here*

*Hyper Extensions*

5 x failure

---------------------

*this statement is in fact total utter boll0cks and my arms would probably drop off at that weight. One can dream though, right? :lol:

Decent workout considering i was on my own. My t-bar is coming along and i might be able to add another 5/10kg without sacrificing form next week.

Off to gym in a bit to do chest, will update later.....

Happy damn Friday!!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Yesterdays workout.....
> 
> 50min Fasted cardio and leg raises (about 100)
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *Wide Grip Pull Ups *(Full ROM)
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> B/W - 8 reps
> 
> B/W - 7 reps
> 
> B/W - 7 reps
> 
> *T-Bar Row*
> 
> 80kg - 17 reps
> 
> 100kg - 12 reps
> 
> 110kg - 10 reps
> 
> 110kg - 9 reps
> 
> 100kg - 11 reps
> 
> *Iso Lat Row*
> 
> 60kg - 11 reps
> 
> 70kg - 10 reps
> 
> 70kg - 10 reps
> 
> 70kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Iso Lat High Row*
> 
> 50kg - 9 reps
> 
> 50kg - 8 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> 45kg - 7 reps
> 
> *Barbell Shrugs*
> 
> 120kg - 12 reps
> 
> 120kg - 11 reps
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> 120kg - 10 reps
> 
> 120kg - 9 reps
> 
> 400kg - 20 reps *Just to prove that @Chelsea isn't the only bad a$$ around here*
> 
> *Hyper Extensions*
> 
> 5 x failure
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> *this statement is in fact total utter boll0cks and my arms would probably drop off at that weight. One can dream though, right? :lol:
> 
> Decent workout considering i was on my own. My t-bar is coming along and i might be able to add another 5/10kg without sacrificing form next week.
> 
> Off to gym in a bit to do chest, will update later.....
> 
> Happy damn Friday!!


 :lol: hahahahahahahaha!

The best thing was that I knew instantly you wouldn't be able to handle such weights because they are reserved for real men (youthful ones too!).

120kg is cute mate, I think I benched that for 10 reps a week ago and I may take a video for you just to help you along


----------



## Sharpy76

Yesterdays workout.....

Fasted cardio - 45mins stationary bike (130-140bpm)

*Chest*

*Decline Bench*

40kg x 3 x 10 reps

80kg - 12 reps

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

80kg - 12 reps

*Incline Iso Lat Press*

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 8 reps

*Weighted Dips*

B/W+15kg - 15 reps

B/W+20kg - 14 reps

B/W+20kg - 12 reps

B/W+20kg - 11 reps

*Cable Crossovers*

17.5 x 5 x failure

----------------------------

Mixed it up a little this week. As you can see, not particularly strong on bb bench press compared to my db pressing but i want to try and improve it. Really felt a great pump and brought the bar down so it touched my chest at the bottom.

Love doing weighted dips. Gonna stick with these for a few weeks and increase the weight next week.

Off to have a short bicep blast and some weighted ab work in a bit.

Going to watch World War Z tonight and maybe have some treats although, i might wait til tomorrow and have Dominos, not decided yet.

Happy damn Saturday ladies!


----------



## sxbarnes

What's been happening sharpy?


----------



## Sharpy76

sxbarnes said:


> What's been happening sharpy?


I'm sh!t aren't I? :lol:

Training/cardio/diet all going really well mate.

Into wk6 now and people have started commenting in the gym, which is always nice haha.

Getting a lot more vascular, veins seem to be getting thicker!

In gym tomorrow for chest and jab after.

I'll update tomorrow's workout.

Also got my MT2 today so i'll start that tonight and hopefully get a bit of colour in me chops because i'm pasty as fvck atm.

Going to start clens and t3 next week i think. My mission is to get my abs sticking out!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm sh!t aren't I? :lol:
> 
> Training/cardio/diet all going really well mate.
> 
> Into wk6 now and people have started commenting in the gym, which is always nice haha.
> 
> Getting a lot more vascular, veins seem to be getting thicker!
> 
> In gym tomorrow for chest and jab after.
> 
> I'll update tomorrow's workout.
> 
> Also got my MT2 today so i'll start that tonight and hopefully get a bit of colour in me chops because i'm pasty as fvck atm.
> 
> Going to start clens and t3 next week i think. My mission is to get my abs sticking out!!!


Yes, you are shít 

Your a dirty roiding slag too :lol:

Here's me au natural and your roided up and getting a fake tan along with your abs popping out!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Cheers matey, that's why I couldn't do a journal.


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Yes, you are shít
> 
> Your a dirty roiding slag too :lol:
> 
> Here's me au natural and your roided up and getting a fake tan along with your abs popping out!! :lol: :lol:


No natty scum in my journal please.

Jog on


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Yes, you are shít
> 
> Your a dirty roiding slag too :lol:
> 
> Here's me au natural and your roided up and getting a fake tan along with your abs popping out!! :lol: :lol:


Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> No natty scum in my journal please.
> 
> Jog on


Alakazam!



I'm gone......

:wub:


----------



## sxbarnes

How's ya knees sharpy? Wednesday prod


----------



## JANIKvonD

whar u hiding slack erse?


----------



## C.Hill

Saw him on Xbox yesterday!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Saw him on Xbox yesterday!


sly bastard used to be a playstation man! he'll be back when the ps4 is out....glory hunting bastard he is


----------



## liam0810

Has he disappeared again?!


----------



## mikemull

Cnut will pop up in a few weeks 19 stone with abs!


----------



## TELBOR

Yeah he'll just pop up at 15st 8% BF and say he's been poorly pmsl


----------



## Sharpy76

HEY YOU GUYSSSSSSS!!!! 

Don't worry still here lol!

Because i'm complete sh!t with updating my workouts, i thought i'd take some pics instead haha.

Started clens and t3 the other day and i'm down to 14st 13lbs, was 15st 6lb this time last week lol! But i've decided that i want to get leaner and not put more weight on. Reason being is, i can't maintain the diet when i start going over 15 and half stone so i want to be at comfortable weight and with a diet i can stick to without having to force feed myself, lifes too short for all that (unless you're competing obviously)

Anyway, i'm beginning to see veins on my abs!!! Another couple of weeks they'll sticking out i hope! The fat on my lower back/lower abs is slowly going and i'm feeling pretty happy with how i look at the moment and it's not very often i say that. Gonna get leaner though.....



The lighting is different from the other pics as it was still broad daylight but i can assure you, the veins are there on my abs lol!

And those are very old shorts i wore to work, so fvck off


----------



## Milky

Oi tricky bollocks whats with the long shorts ???

Mind you most bicep boys wear them :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Oi tricky bollocks whats with the long shorts ???
> 
> Mind you most bicep boys wear them :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:

You funny fvcker


----------



## Ginger Ben

Trying to cover his calves :whistling: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

So I missed your knees


----------



## liam0810

You are just a Cnut. Lucky lucky Cnut!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Milky said:


> Oi tricky bollocks whats with the long shorts ???
> 
> Mind you most bicep boys wear them :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Ignore milky he's jus jealous of the 3quarter generation haha

Nice long shorts u genetic beast


----------



## TELBOR

You know what...... Your a wànker!!

I give up :crying:

@Milky close my account please mate, off to top myself


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> Ignore milky he's jus jealous of the 3quarter generation haha
> 
> Nice long shorts u genetic beast


Why thank you sir, your's ain't too bad either

Been doing the OH press you mentioned a couple of weeks back, fvcking loving it!! Got shoulders today and i'm looking forward to it lol.

Gonna make sure i bring my belt though, hopefully be going upto 30kg ES. Not heavy i know but i'm more concerned with getting my form bang on tbh.

Great exercise:thumb:

@sxbarnes, been making do on leg day without squatting tbh mate. Lots of leg ex, lying leg curls, seated leg curls etc. Actually been doing my calves twice per week, you wouldn't think so though:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> You know what...... Your a wànker!!
> 
> I give up :crying:
> 
> @Milky close my account please mate, off to top myself


Awww don't cry homie, man hug? :cowboy:

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Awww don't cry homie, man hug? :cowboy:
> 
> :lol:


 :wub:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> You know what...... Your a wànker!!
> 
> I give up :crying:
> 
> @Milky close my account please mate, off to top myself


You tit l thought you were serious !


----------



## B4PJS

Morning Sharpy, realised I hadn't dropped my :spam: flag in your journal. Looking good in those pictures matey :thumb: (though the shorts are a little gay...)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> You tit l thought you were serious !


Ban him anyway he adds no value,doesn't even lift


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> You tit l thought you were serious !


You wish


----------



## mikemull

Can someone ban this Cnut! ****ing genetic freak!

And nice shorts were you work a gay bar?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> HEY YOU GUYSSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> Don't worry still here lol!
> 
> Because i'm complete sh!t with updating my workouts, i thought i'd take some pics instead haha.
> 
> Started clens and t3 the other day and i'm down to 14st 13lbs, was 15st 6lb this time last week lol! But i've decided that i want to get leaner and not put more weight on. Reason being is, i can't maintain the diet when i start going over 15 and half stone so i want to be at comfortable weight and with a diet i can stick to without having to force feed myself, lifes too short for all that (unless you're competing obviously)
> 
> Anyway, i'm beginning to see veins on my abs!!! Another couple of weeks they'll sticking out i hope! The fat on my lower back/lower abs is slowly going and i'm feeling pretty happy with how i look at the moment and it's not very often i say that. Gonna get leaner though.....
> 
> View attachment 127800
> View attachment 127801
> View attachment 127796
> View attachment 127797
> View attachment 127798
> View attachment 127799
> 
> 
> The lighting is different from the other pics as it was still broad daylight but i can assure you, the veins are there on my abs lol!
> 
> And those are very old shorts i wore to work, so fvck off


absolute freak


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> HEY YOU GUYSSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> Don't worry still here lol!
> 
> Because i'm complete sh!t with updating my workouts, i thought i'd take some pics instead haha.
> 
> Started clens and t3 the other day and i'm down to 14st 13lbs, was 15st 6lb this time last week lol! But i've decided that i want to get leaner and not put more weight on. Reason being is, i can't maintain the diet when i start going over 15 and half stone so i want to be at comfortable weight and with a diet i can stick to without having to force feed myself, lifes too short for all that (unless you're competing obviously)
> 
> Anyway, i'm beginning to see veins on my abs!!! Another couple of weeks they'll sticking out i hope! The fat on my lower back/lower abs is slowly going and i'm feeling pretty happy with how i look at the moment and it's not very often i say that. Gonna get leaner though.....
> 
> View attachment 127800
> View attachment 127801
> View attachment 127796
> View attachment 127797
> View attachment 127798
> View attachment 127799
> 
> 
> The lighting is different from the other pics as it was still broad daylight but i can assure you, the veins are there on my abs lol!
> 
> And those are very old shorts i wore to work, so fvck off


----------



## Sharpy76

Right you pi$$ taking cvnts, pumped shoulder shots at the gym today, just to make you cry even more, bitches:devil2:

No gay shorts now, mofo's



Pump was skin bursting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Without wanting to sound like a total bummer, that's @R0BLETs job, you have exactly the sort of physique I'd like mate. Really good balance of leanness and size (other than legs obv  )


----------



## TELBOR

Someone mention bumming......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Someone mention bumming......


----------



## CJ

Looking cracking sharpy ya bastard.

I wonder if my abs are still kicking around under this *wobbles belly


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Right you pi$$ taking cvnts, pumped shoulder shots at the gym today, just to make you cry even more, bitches:devil2:
> 
> No gay shorts now, mofo's
> 
> View attachment 127864
> View attachment 127865
> 
> 
> Pump was skin bursting!!!!!!!!!


Fat boy 



In all seriousness you look insane mate, I'm not going to put it all down to genetics like most do haha as your diet seems pretty tight all the time. You do have great shape and potential to be massive though!!

Obviously like you said if being lean and still ****ing huge suits your lifestyle better and you are happier not stuffing face for extra size then more power to you.

I know my abs will not be hanging round post comp for long haha.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Fat boy
> 
> View attachment 127875
> 
> 
> In all seriousness you look insane mate, I'm not going to put it all down to genetics like most do haha as your diet seems pretty tight all the time. You do have great shape and potential to be massive though!!
> 
> Obviously like you said if being lean and still ****ing huge suits your lifestyle better and you are happier not stuffing face for extra size then more power to you.
> 
> I know my abs will not be hanging round post comp for long haha.


 :lol:

Why you come along and ruin all my fun eh?!

You look fvcking unbelievable though mate. Bet you can't wait now!!!!!

SMASH IT!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> *Without wanting to sound like a total bummer*, that's @R0BLETs job, you have exactly the sort of physique I'd like mate. Really good balance of leanness and size (other than legs obv  )


Nope, no matter how many times i read it, you sound like a total bummer.

GHEY


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Why you come along and ruin all my fun eh?!
> 
> You look fvcking unbelievable though mate. Bet you can't wait now!!!!!
> 
> SMASH IT!!!!


Someone had to come along and attempt to match you on some level, seeing as your about 5x the size I am I went with a gay ab shot lol 

Cheers mate, looking forward to getting this done!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Nope, no matter how many times i read it, you sound like a total bummer.
> 
> GHEY


Busted! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

I knew I'd seen those shorts from somewhere?

They're the ones that never rip on the old incredible hulk. You must be Ronnie Corbett when you're not angry


----------



## mikemull

Will makes a good point, you do obviously have good genetics (top half of you anyway  ) but you wouldn't look like that without hard work and a solid diet mate. You stick to the fasted cardio religiously which I can't so fair play to you!

But get some ****ing synthol in them matchsticks will ya!


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> Will makes a good point, you do obviously have good genetics (top half of you anyway  ) but you wouldn't look like that without hard work and a solid diet mate. You stick to the fasted cardio religiously which I can't so fair play to you!
> 
> But get some ****ing synthol in them matchsticks will ya!


And the fasted cardio train just keeps going......



Done extra today because i've got my nephews 2nd birthday tomorrow and my sis is having a bbq so i'm anticipating lots of lovely food and maybe a few vodkas in the blazing sunshine!!!

Fvcking scorching already:beer: :bounce:


----------



## Sharpy76

Cracking day at my sis's today! Filled my boots with bbq food, ate what the fvck i wanted!!!

Just waiting on a large Dominos and some Ben & Jerrys, gigity

*PIC WHORE ALERT*

Woke up this morning very vascular for some reason, getting more and more veins across my stomach. Tried to take some pics in the bathroom but its hard to get the right light so you can see them in pics for some reason, anyway.......



Also a rare leg shot, i do have a little bit of muscle on them lol. Something to try and build on right? Forget about the claves, twice a week and the fvckers won't budge:sad:



Back on the diet tomorrow so i'm gonna make the most of the rest of today:beer:


----------



## Queenie

I think u should pic whore a lot more now


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> I think u should pic whore a lot more now


Lol, i'll make an effort just for you then

Just waiting for @Bad Alan to come along and pi$$ on my parade with his veiny stomach, cvnt:lol:


----------



## Galaxy

Lean as fvck mate.......soon to be shredded!!

How long are you cutting for or are you in that 10wk comp??


----------



## CJ

****ing hell sharpy..I wish i never came in here now.


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> Lean as fvck mate.......soon to be shredded!!
> 
> How long are you cutting for or are you in that 10wk comp??


Thanks mate, getting there!

And yeah, i'm in the 10wk comp. Only introduced clens and t3 last week and i can defo feel the difference already. Hoping to get as lean as i can in the next 6 weeks.

Really breezing through with the diet as well. Liquid egg whites are my new best friend lol


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate, getting there!
> 
> And yeah, i'm in the 10wk comp. Only introduced clens and t3 last week and i can defo feel the difference already. Hoping to get as lean as i can in the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Really breezing through with the diet as well. Liquid egg whites are my new best friend lol


Ive just bought 2 cartoons of egg whites..what do you do with ypurs ?


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Ive just bought 2 cartoons of egg whites..what do you do with ypurs ?


I stick 300ml (10 egg whites) in a shaker, 100ml water (sometimes ss milk) and 50g whey.

I have butterscotch ripple from @TheProteinWorks and it tastes bloody lovely, especially with the milk.

@C.Hill sticks oats in his too but i'm watching the carbs lol.


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> I stick 300ml (10 egg whites) in a shaker, 100ml water (sometimes ss milk) and 50g whey.
> 
> I have butterscotch ripple from @TheProteinWorks and it tastes bloody lovely, especially with the milk.
> 
> @C.Hill sticks oats in his too but i'm watching the carbs lol.


Oh **** having them raw lol

I'll stick to omlettes


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Oh **** having them raw lol
> 
> I'll stick to omlettes


Pussy

Have you never seen Rocky? :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

CJ said:


> Oh **** having them raw lol
> 
> I'll stick to omlettes


Tasteless mate! Use them with your whey/oats/whatever instead of water, lovely texture!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy looking fcuking good mate! Really impressed! Fasted cardio is doing you a world of good by the looks of it, veiny cnut!


----------



## CJ

Ive brought the egg whites to use as an alternative to whey guys,


----------



## sxbarnes

Yeah , a Sharpy update. I don't want to think if Sharpy takes this seriously and enters into a comp.


----------



## yannyboy

You look great in the pics mate!


----------



## Sharpy76

yannyboy said:


> You look great in the pics mate!


Thanks pal, long time no speak!!!

Hope all is going well your end mate?

Thanks for popping in

@sxbarnes, very much doubt i'll ever enter a comp mate. My life is far too hectic and it would ruin me! It's take all the fun out of my "hobby" tbh. I'm just happy getting to personal goals i set myself, thats good enough for me


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Cracking day at my sis's today! Filled my boots with bbq food, ate what the fvck i wanted!!!
> 
> Just waiting on a large Dominos and some Ben & Jerrys, gigity
> 
> *PIC WHORE ALERT*
> 
> Woke up this morning very vascular for some reason, getting more and more veins across my stomach. Tried to take some pics in the bathroom but its hard to get the right light so you can see them in pics for some reason, anyway.......
> 
> View attachment 128031
> View attachment 128032
> 
> 
> Also a rare leg shot, i do have a little bit of muscle on them lol. Something to try and build on right? Forget about the claves, twice a week and the fvckers won't budge:sad:
> 
> View attachment 128033
> 
> 
> Back on the diet tomorrow so i'm gonna make the most of the rest of today:beer:


Looking really fat and tiny mate whats happened? 

Only joking for an old guy you are looking ok........

Ok really you're looking awesome, suddenly I feel quite fat!


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Looking really fat and tiny mate whats happened?
> 
> Only joking for an old guy you are looking ok........
> 
> Ok really you're looking awesome, suddenly I feel quite fat!


Lol, thanks........i think?!

I know you rarely dish out compliments so i'm very privileged haha.

Just incase you missed my shoulder pump shot from the other day....... :devil2:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, thanks........i think?!
> 
> I know you rarely dish out compliments so i'm very privileged haha.
> 
> Just incase you missed my shoulder pump shot from the other day....... :devil2:
> 
> View attachment 128107


Hahahahhaha well doesn't it mean more that I have complimented you and I hope you noticed I avoided saying how fckin old you look and questioned whether you were receding?!

Never mind the shoulders mate, your biceps look rather huge!!

I literally cant be fcked to read your w4nky journal so you can tell me what you're running gear wise and what the goals are for you? Apart from looking for a cure for old age!


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahhaha well doesn't it mean more that I have complimented you and I hope you noticed I avoided saying how fckin old you look and questioned whether you were receding?!
> 
> Never mind the shoulders mate, your biceps look rather huge!!
> 
> I literally cant be fcked to read your w4nky journal so you can tell me what you're running gear wise and what the goals are for you? Apart from looking for a cure for old age!


Lol, because you asked so nicely......

750mg test e, 600mg mast e, 100mg winnys ED. And last week added in clens and t3, 120mcg clens at the mo and 125mcg t3.

I just want to lean up and get my bf% single digits. I'm still hovering around 15st and my waist is just under 32" so its going well.

And OI! My hairline has been the same for as long as i can remember. Going bald doesn't bother me one bit, i'll just shave the bush off, no biggie


----------



## JANIKvonD

compete ya cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

FFS. You just deflate me, but at the same time i get a twitch on 

Looking good mate, wheels aren't as bad as you make out IMO.


----------



## sxbarnes

@sxbarnes, very much doubt i'll ever enter a comp mate. My life is far too hectic and it would ruin me! It's take all the fun out of my "hobby" tbh. I'm just happy getting to personal goals i set myself, thats good enough for me


----------



## Sharpy76

Hmmm, started off the day fine but it's kinda gone downhill since i've been back home.........

Been working my way through these... 



Those Eric and Friends from Sainsbury's are the fvcking nuts! I've had the Lindor's since fathers day, not touched them until now....

Don't know why i've had a blow out, just had one of those "fvck it" moments and went with it lol.

Decided i'm gonna have chicken enchiladas for dinner with the full works, rice, sour cream etc. And about 400g of chicken for myself haha.

Back on the diet/cardio/gym grind tomorrow:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Hmmm, started off the day fine but it's kinda gone downhill since i've been back home.........
> 
> Been working my way through these...
> 
> View attachment 128137
> 
> 
> Those Eric and Friends from Sainsbury's are the fvcking nuts! I've had the Lindor's since fathers day, not touched them until now....
> 
> Don't know why i've had a blow out, just had one of those "fvck it" moments and went with it lol.
> 
> Decided i'm gonna have chicken enchiladas for dinner with the full works, rice, sour cream etc. And about 400g of chicken for myself haha.
> 
> Back on the diet/cardio/gym grind tomorrow:whistling:


Only just seen this!!

You fat cnut 

Bet you woke up with an extra ab you freak PMSL


----------



## Sharpy76

Thought i'd stick some updated pics in here too for anyone who doesn't follow the 10wk Challenge Thread....



and the "catalogue pose"............



:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Awesome, hate you :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Side by side comparison, the only real difference is i have more of a tan:lol:

Only lost 2lbs and maybe a bit of bloat from me chops!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might be the tan but Abs and.chest look much leaner on right pic imo


----------



## Breda

Traps and shoulders too


----------



## Bad Alan

You going blind old boy? 

Pec/delt seperation has come through, serratus has started coming in aswell.

Definate improvement in condition well played.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> You going blind old boy?
> 
> Pec/delt seperation has come through, serratus has started coming in aswell.
> 
> Definate improvement in condition well played.


Lol, thanks Will!

But i still think it's a combo of tan/different lighting more than improvements tbh.


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, thanks Will!
> 
> But i still think it's a combo of tan/different lighting more than improvements tbh.


Don't be such a modest cvnt  ........definite improvments mate!!

What weight are you now?


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> Don't be such a modest cvnt  ........definite improvments mate!!
> 
> What weight are you now?


I'm 14st 12lb, so only 2lbs down from the first pics.

I have been as low as 14st 9lb a couple of weeks ago but somehow the weight crept back up?!


----------



## mikemull

Looking great mate!


----------



## Northern Lass

Sharpy76 said:


> Cracking day at my sis's today! Filled my boots with bbq food, ate what the fvck i wanted!!!
> 
> Just waiting on a large Dominos and some Ben & Jerrys, gigity
> 
> *PIC WHORE ALERT*
> 
> Woke up this morning very vascular for some reason, getting more and more veins across my stomach. Tried to take some pics in the bathroom but its hard to get the right light so you can see them in pics for some reason, anyway.......
> 
> View attachment 128031
> View attachment 128032
> 
> 
> Also a rare leg shot, i do have a little bit of muscle on them lol. Something to try and build on right? Forget about the claves, twice a week and the fvckers won't budge:sad:
> 
> View attachment 128033
> 
> 
> Back on the diet tomorrow so i'm gonna make the most of the rest of today:beer:


Just for that....

Your Subbed!!! - :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Side by side comparison, the only real difference is i have more of a tan:lol:
> 
> Only lost 2lbs and maybe a bit of bloat from me chops!
> 
> View attachment 129729


you've aged about 20year in 5 weeks?

looking superb matey :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

JANIKvonD said:


> you've aged about 20year in 5 weeks?
> 
> looking superb matey :thumbup1:


That would make him 70 wouldn't it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ya handsome ball bag, much on today?


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ya handsome ball bag, much on today?


Morning pal!

Was out the house at 6am this morning as i had to be somewhere at the crack of dawn. Popped back home now and having 100g oats and 3 scoops of butterscotch ripple isolate

No gym today, work got in the way of that. I'll make up for it on the weekend though.


----------



## Sharpy76

So its been a year since this journal started.

Two cycles down the line, 12lbs weight gain and a ton of egg whites (lol), i've got myself to this point.

Could've done a lot better if had been doing it right for the first 6mths of this year but on the whole, i'm happy.



Currently on week 8 of my second cycle but havent had a jab for over a week because my a$$ is a bit lumpy and i really don't want to jab my legs so i'm not sure what to do?!?!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> So its been a year since this journal started.
> 
> Two cycles down the line, 12lbs weight gain and a ton of egg whites (lol), i've got myself to this point.
> 
> Could've done a lot better if had been doing it right for the first 6mths of this year but on the whole, i'm happy.
> 
> View attachment 129847
> 
> 
> Currently on week 8 of my second cycle but havent had a jab for over a week because my a$$ is a bit lumpy and i really don't want to jab my legs so i'm not sure what to do?!?!


Far leaner and older 

Jab your chest ya bummer.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Far leaner and older
> 
> Jab your chest ya bummer.


Good progress mate, always going to be less obvious when your starting point is already pretty well advanced. TIme to get some slin in to the mix and get freaky big! lol

Oh and as Rob says, jab your pecs you bender. 1" orange or even a 1.25" blue works. I'd suggest orange though, blues are a bit scary lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good progress mate, always going to be less obvious when your starting point is already pretty well advanced. TIme to get some slin in to the mix and get freaky big! lol
> 
> Oh and as Rob says, jab your pecs you bender. 1" orange or even a 1.25" blue works. I'd suggest orange though, blues are a bit scary lol


Quoting me but speaking to the old guy? 

But yes, 1" or 3/4" orange is perfect :beer:

@Milky would do a 2" green i bet!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Sharpy76 said:


> So its been a year since this journal started.
> 
> Two cycles down the line, 12lbs weight gain and a ton of egg whites (lol), i've got myself to this point.
> 
> Could've done a lot better if had been doing it right for the first 6mths of this year but on the whole, i'm happy.
> 
> View attachment 129847
> 
> 
> Currently on week 8 of my second cycle but havent had a jab for over a week because my a$$ is a bit lumpy and i really don't want to jab my legs so i'm not sure what to do?!?!


Your looking alright to me, def a difference there.


----------



## Sharpy76

@R0BLET & @Ginger Ben, PECS?!?!?!? I think i would actually sh!t myself!

How much could i jab at once, 1/2/3ml? How about shoulders? What's the most i could do there?

Really want to get on with the rest of my cycle but don't want to fvck my a$$ up (oh er).

@YummyMummy, thanks but i should've done a lot more in that time imo


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> @R0BLET & @Ginger Ben, PECS?!?!?!? I think i would actually sh!t myself!
> 
> How much could i jab at once, 1/2/3ml? How about shoulders? What's the most i could do there?
> 
> Really want to get on with the rest of my cycle but don't want to fvck my a$$ up (oh er).
> 
> @YummyMummy, thanks but i should've done a lot more in that time imo


use the 3/4 orange in delts mate.... @onthebuild u still got that IM injection list with how to do them etc? (sure u gave me it before).

personally mate i only do quads & right glute lol....piece of p!ss & can take a decent amount of gear (i was jabbing 3ml a pop in quads with no issues). i use 1 1/4 blues for everything (leave about a 1/4 out when doing quads)


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Quoting me but speaking to the old guy?
> 
> But yes, 1" or 3/4" orange is perfect :beer:
> 
> @Milky would do a 2" green i bet!!


See where it says - "Oh and as Rob says" ?? Blind cvnt :lol:


----------



## Milky

Pussies.


----------



## JANIKvonD

delts,pecs,tris,bis,traps,lats,calfs cant take as much....start with .5ml then add more. recon 1-1.5ml would be the limit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> @R0BLET & @Ginger Ben, PECS?!?!?!? I think i would actually sh!t myself!
> 
> How much could i jab at once, 1/2/3ml? How about shoulders? What's the most i could do there?
> 
> Really want to get on with the rest of my cycle but don't want to fvck my a$$ up (oh er).
> 
> @YummyMummy, thanks but i should've done a lot more in that time imo


It's easy mate, honestly I was worried about it to start with but as long as you've got a decent thick pec, which you do, it will be fine. I reckon you'd get 1.5ml in each with no bother. I did 1ml prop in each for a while as part of rotation between quads and pecs. Just whack it in the thickest part and it will be fine. Few press ups after gets it moving about nicely


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> delts,pecs,tris,bis,traps,lats,*calfs* cant take as much....start with .5ml then add more. recon 1-1.5ml would be the limit


 :scared:

Get fvcked lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> @R0BLET & @Ginger Ben, PECS?!?!?!? I think i would actually sh!t myself!
> 
> How much could i jab at once, 1/2/3ml? How about shoulders? What's the most i could do there?
> 
> Really want to get on with the rest of my cycle but don't want to fvck my a$$ up (oh er).
> 
> @YummyMummy, thanks but i should've done a lot more in that time imo


Has to be the easiest jab ever in the boobies mate, i put the pressure on ben to do it and he's nver looked back!

2ml tops i reckon.


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Has to be the easiest jab ever in the boobies mate, i put the pressure on ben to do it and he's nver looked back!
> 
> 2ml tops i reckon.


Really?! I can't imagine jabbing my chest!

The thought of it makes me shudder lol.

What would be best, either 3/4 or 1"? And what gauge?


----------



## Leonwales

Looking good!


----------



## RACK

Lookin awesome in the pics mate. Really impressive


----------



## Sharpy76

RACK said:


> Lookin awesome in the pics mate. Really impressive


Thanks mate!

Off to Ibiza soon, bet you can't wait?!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Really?! I can't imagine jabbing my chest!
> 
> The thought of it makes me shudder lol.
> 
> What would be best, either 3/4 or 1"? And what gauge?


1" orange mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Really?! I can't imagine jabbing my chest!
> 
> The thought of it makes me shudder lol.
> 
> What would be best, either 3/4 or 1"? And what gauge?


Well your jabbing into your pec silly bum 

Not bloody 90 degree aimed at the heart 

Either 3/4" orange or the 1" ones.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> 1" orange mate


Nice one mate, think i need to find some more info before i attempt it!

My chest is fairly veiny, i'd sh!t myself think i'd hit one lol.

1" is not too bad though especially when i'm used to sticking 1.5" in my a$$ (oh er)!!

Is that all the way in mate or?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one mate, think i need to find some more info before i attempt it!
> 
> My chest is fairly veiny, i'd sh!t myself think i'd hit one lol.
> 
> 1" is not too bad though especially when i'm used to sticking 1.5" in my a$$ (oh er)!!
> 
> Is that all the way in mate or?


I use 1" greens for pecs mate, roughly an inch directly above nipples. Painless!


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one mate, think i need to find some more info before i attempt it!
> 
> My chest is fairly veiny, i'd sh!t myself think i'd hit one lol.
> 
> 1" is not too bad though especially when i'm used to sticking 1.5" in my a$$ (oh er)!!
> 
> Is that all the way in mate or?


I use 5/8 orange pin for my chest all the way in.

I just tense my pec, find the spot with most muscle then relax the muscle and pin!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one mate, think i need to find some more info before i attempt it!
> 
> My chest is fairly veiny, i'd sh!t myself think i'd hit one lol.
> 
> 1" is not too bad though especially when i'm used to sticking 1.5" in my a$$ (oh er)!!
> 
> Is that all the way in mate or?


check out spot injections website. but really it is easy, good if youre veiny as means you can see them and avoid them! lol.

1" all the way in works well IMO


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> I use 1" greens for pecs mate, roughly an inch directly above nipples. Painless!


1" from nipple towards middle for me Christopher


----------



## RACK

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Off to Ibiza soon, bet you can't wait?!?!


13 days.... not that I'm counting down lol


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> use the 3/4 orange in delts mate.... @onthebuild u still got that IM injection list with how to do them etc? (sure u gave me it before).
> 
> personally mate i only do quads & right glute lol....piece of p!ss & can take a decent amount of gear (i was jabbing 3ml a pop in quads with no issues). i use 1 1/4 blues for everything (leave about a 1/4 out when doing quads)


http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm

has everything you need!

Fvcking hurts though...


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm
> 
> has everything you need!
> 
> Fvcking hurts though...
> 
> View attachment 129881


Fùck me that's way off lol


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Fùck me that's way off lol


X2.......no wonder that fvckin hurt :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Galaxy said:


> X2.......no wonder that fvckin hurt :lol:





R0BLET said:


> Fùck me that's way off lol


Might have been the WC testoprop200 I was pinning at the time that added to it... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Fùck me that's way off lol





Galaxy said:


> X2.......no wonder that fvckin hurt :lol:


why's it off? surely only 'off' if u miss the target muscle......


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's about where I did it too. Thickest part of the muscle, which will be different for everybody. I wouldn't go anywhere near the nip, too much sh1t happening around there to be sticking pins in it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's about where I did it too. Thickest part of the muscle, which will be different for everybody. I wouldn't go anywhere near the nip, too much sh1t happening around there to be sticking pins in it lol


Fùck going near nips lol

I did same as @Galaxy, tensed up to find thickest part, relax and jab


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> @R0BLET & @Ginger Ben, PECS?!?!?!? I think i would actually sh!t myself!
> 
> How much could i jab at once, 1/2/3ml? How about shoulders? What's the most i could do there?
> 
> Really want to get on with the rest of my cycle but don't want to fvck my a$$ up


Delts and Lats are also good spots I find.

Delts, I can get 1.5 ml in each with a 5/8 orange and your delts

are twice the size of mine lol

Lats same again


----------



## RowRow

Galaxy said:


> Delts and Lats are also good spots I find.
> 
> Delts, I can get 1.5 ml in each with a 5/8 orange and your delts
> 
> are twice the size of mine lol
> 
> Lats same again


Lats are a brilliant site, how do you get them though? I lift the arm i'm trying to jab across my body like a front squat and go to the thickest point.

4ml stings though, I always struggle to breathe after.


----------



## Galaxy

RowRow said:


> Lats are a brilliant site, how do you get them though? I lift the arm i'm trying to jab across my body like a front squat and go to the thickest point.
> 
> 4ml stings though, I always struggle to breathe after.


Ya pretty much the same as take i'd say! Life the arm i am pinning across towards the opposite shoulder.

4ml.fvck that, most i put in each was about 2ml and that stong for two days!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Lats, pec etc i had fvcking nightmares about this sh!t last night!

Think i need to MTFU don't i?

What i do know, is i need to have a jab soon otherwise i'll fvck my cycle up!

Whats the longest i could go between jabs? I'm doing test e and mast e....


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Lats, pec etc i had fvcking nightmares about this sh!t last night!
> 
> Think i need to MTFU don't i?
> 
> What i do know, is i need to have a jab soon otherwise* i'll never have any muscle*!
> 
> Whats the longest i could go between jabs? I'm doing test e and mast e....


Edited for you mate to save time


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Edited for you mate to save time


One day you might post something constructive in my journal, [email protected]


----------



## JANIKvonD

just do quads ffs! u dont train the cvnts anyway, so PIP(if theres any) shouldnt hinder training .


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> just do quads ffs! u dont train the cvnts anyway, so PIP(if theres any) shouldnt hinder training .


I do train them, i'm following the @R0BLET programme for huge legs, it's pretty good actually........

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Lats, pec etc i had fvcking nightmares about this sh!t last night!
> 
> Think i need to MTFU don't i?
> 
> What i do know, is i need to have a jab soon otherwise i'll fvck my cycle up!
> 
> Whats the longest i could go between jabs? I'm doing test e and mast e....


Wouldn't leave it any longer than 10 days mate ideally.

Chuck a pin in your delt or pec for goodness sake and stop being such a fanny :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> One day you might post something constructive in my journal, [email protected]


Ok.....i'll try.....

You say you're jabbing Test Enanthate and Mast Enanthate and you want to know how long you can leave it between jabs well.....

The half life of the Enanthate ester seems to be around 10 days so I would suggest that's the longest you leave it between jabs because this will achieve the most consistent blood levels.

Consistent blood levels probably lead to the greatest efficiency of use for the drug and the highest anabolic/androgenic ratio.

How's that?


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Ok.....i'll try.....
> 
> You say you're jabbing Test Enanthate and Mast Enanthate and you want to know how long you can leave it between jabs well.....
> 
> The half life of the Enanthate ester seems to be around 10 days so I would suggest that's the longest you leave it between jabs because this will achieve the most consistent blood levels.
> 
> Consistent blood levels probably lead to the greatest efficiency of use for the drug and the highest anabolic/androgenic ratio.
> 
> How's that?


Spot on, thank's but @Ginger Ben beat you to it so you're still a cvnt

Seriously though, would it be ok to do 6ml in one glute jab? For some reason the Wildcat Test E and Mast E seems to give me some bad pip and is playing havoc with my a$$ lol.

So if i could get away with 1 6ml jab, each glute will have 2wks to recover!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I do train them, i'm following the @R0BLET programme for huge legs, it's pretty good actually........
> 
> :lol:


Oi ya slag!

I did legs today, these tree trunks got a good tickle 

@Chelsea gave you the answer dude, 10 days. Mast E however is shorter, so i'd plan to get that pinned if you want to make the most of it mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Spot on, thank's but @Ginger Ben beat you to it so you're still a cvnt
> 
> Seriously though, would it be ok to do 6ml in one glute jab? For some reason the Wildcat Test E and Mast E seems to give me some bad pip and is playing havoc with my a$$ lol.
> 
> So if i could get away with 1 6ml jab, each glute will have 2wks to recover!


6ml!! mental.

Do your quads mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Spot on, thank's but @Ginger Ben beat you to it so you're still a cvnt
> 
> Seriously though, would it be ok to do 6ml in one glute jab? For some reason the Wildcat Test E and Mast E seems to give me some bad pip and is playing havoc with my a$$ lol.
> 
> So if i could get away with 1 6ml jab, each glute will have 2wks to recover!


Hahaha well my post was better 

Yea of course mate, I've pinned 5ml with no problem at all, just do it slow that's all.

Delt is very easy though mate, I always do it and never get any pip no matter what I jab.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Spot on, thank's but @Ginger Ben beat you to it so you're still a cvnt
> 
> Seriously though, would it be ok to do 6ml in one glute jab? For some reason the Wildcat Test E and Mast E seems to give me some bad pip and is playing havoc with my a$$ lol.
> 
> So if i could get away with 1 6ml jab, each glute will have 2wks to recover!


Try 1ml in each ab :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Try 1ml in each ab :whistling:


Or maybe 3ml in each lip of his vagina! :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha well my post was better
> 
> Yea of course mate, I've pinned 5ml with no problem at all, just do it slow that's all.
> 
> Delt is very easy though mate, I always do it and never get any pip no matter what I jab.


What's the most you stick in your shoulder though mate, 2ml?

Trying minimise the amount i need to jab because it does my head in tbh!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> What's the most you stick in your shoulder though mate, 2ml?
> 
> Trying minimise the amount i need to jab because it does my head in tbh!


Ive easily put in 3ml before mate and there was no problem whatsoever. Like I said I always do it nice and slow, get myself comfortable etc and fire away, gives glutes a rest mate which is probably what they need.


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Ive easily put in 3ml before mate and there was no problem whatsoever. Like I said I always do it nice and slow, get myself comfortable etc and fire away, gives glutes a rest mate which is probably what they need.


Right, fvck it, I'll do 2ml in my shoulder tonight.

I'm sure i've got some 1" 25 gauge orange pins round my friends, will they be suffice?


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Right, fvck it, I'll do 2ml in my shoulder tonight.
> 
> I'm sure i've got some 1" 25 gauge orange pins round my friends, will they be suffice?


I use 1" blues mate, no need for 25's personally and do 3ml you pus$y!


----------



## Ginger Ben

inb4 "I've got a golf ball sized lump on my shoulder" thread :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

I DID IT!!! :lol:

2ml (1ml test e, 1ml mast e) in my right shoulder after gym this morning!!

Was smooth as silk going in. A slight dead/numbish feeling but nothing too bad.

So much more relaxing to do than my a$$, reckon i could've done 3ml but i was just testing the water and seeing how i got on.

Been getting pip from the WC stuff so i'm expecting some sort of pain tomorrow but hopefully not too bad because it's chest day!

In other news, Kimberley Anne Jones asked when i was competing while i was training, so i must be doing something right cos she's been in the game for donkeys!

Took that as a HUGE compliment!!!

Worked out that my last jab (before today) was 11 days ago, not ideal but the ball is rolling again:cool2:


----------



## ditz

Hope pip's alright mate

I found with wildcat t500 the pip was quite severe but manageable (and almost nice in a weird way :lol) in glute... But screw putting it in my quad I don't reckon I'd be able to walk.

Did 1ml in tri once and it hampered training for

A few days... Fingers crossed mate !


----------



## Suprakill4

I bet you have hardly any pip in delt mate. Course you should be competing look at you ffs.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Welcome to man club :lol:

Edit - man club not as gay as it sounds


----------



## TELBOR

Well done you big poof


----------



## JANIKvonD

That's brilliant mate! You should compete!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

:lol: :lol:

Fvcking bunch of pi$$ taking cvnts!

Still a slight dead/numb feeling this morning but stretched it out (read swinging arm around lol) and it feels fine, ready to go blast some chest in a bit.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> I bet you have hardly any pip in delt mate. *Course you should be competing look at you ffs*.


Definately!!!!!


----------



## CJ

For what its worth, I think you should prep


----------



## C.Hill

Well done for jabbing you big girl!

You should 100% compete mate!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> I DID IT!!! :lol:
> 
> 2ml (1ml test e, 1ml mast e) in my right shoulder after gym this morning!!
> 
> Was smooth as silk going in. A slight dead/numbish feeling but nothing too bad.
> 
> So much more relaxing to do than my a$$, reckon i could've done 3ml but i was just testing the water and seeing how i got on.
> 
> Been getting pip from the WC stuff so i'm expecting some sort of pain tomorrow but hopefully not too bad because it's chest day!
> 
> In other news, *Kimberley Anne Jones* *asked when i was competing *while i was training, so i must be doing something right cos she's been in the game for donkeys!
> 
> Took that as a HUGE compliment!!!
> 
> Worked out that my last jab (before today) was 11 days ago, not ideal but the ball is rolling again:cool2:


Did she mention that she meant the bikini class ahahahahhahahahaha  :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Here is your sticker for being so brave ... I agree with everyone else, you should def compete


----------



## Sharpy76

#2 in my left shoulder done today after gym!!

Went with another 2ml just to balance it with the other shoulder but i think i'll go 3ml next time.

It is soooooo bloody easy. May even try pec one day:lol:

Had a serious bout of test flu yesterday though, felt rough as fvck. When i got home, popped 400mg ibuprofen and within half hour in was fine!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done, you can wear the big boy trousers now :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> #2 in my left shoulder done today after gym!!
> 
> Went with another 2ml just to balance it with the other shoulder but i think i'll go 3ml next time.
> 
> It is soooooo bloody easy. May even try pec one day:lol:
> 
> Had a serious bout of test flu yesterday though, felt rough as fvck. When i got home, popped 400mg ibuprofen and within half hour in was fine!


Told you!! So easy isn't it and you feel really in control. Maybe double the dose though as you're looking a bit small.........

Joking you fat cnut :devil2:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Told you!! So easy isn't it and you feel really in control. Maybe double the dose though as you're looking a bit small.........
> 
> Joking you fat cnut :devil2:


Cvnt!

I might be switching to some of that Zafa Testonon soon, we'll see who's laughing then bitch

Actually might do it with some deca, old skool cycle:cool2:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Cvnt!
> 
> I might be switching to some of that Zafa Testonon soon, we'll see who's laughing then bitch
> 
> Actually might do it with some deca, old skool cycle:cool2:


I can get that too, nice and cheap was tempted as its had good reviews but ive just had 20ml WC Test E delivered though so whilst you keep snapping off vials i'll just plunge in and grab 4ml tonight then throw in a ml of Deca too yea?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> #2 in my left shoulder done today after gym!!
> 
> Went with another 2ml just to balance it with the other shoulder but i think i'll go 3ml next time.
> 
> It is soooooo bloody easy. May even try pec one day:lol:
> 
> Had a serious bout of test flu yesterday though, felt rough as fvck. When i got home, popped 400mg ibuprofen and within half hour in was fine!


color pin u using for delts mate?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> color pin u using for delts mate?


I hope he says orange or blue 

Probably a hose pipe knowing him though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Double post! mg:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> color pin u using for delts mate?


Orange 1" mate, think they're 25 gauge too.

Went through like a hot knife through butter

Makes your shoulders bigger for a day too:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

ive been using blues in shoulders for months think they might be too big lol get some pip at the moment :/


----------



## Sharpy76

Sambuca said:


> ive been using blues in shoulders for months think they might be too big lol get some pip at the moment :/


1 and a quarters mate?

Pretty sure you get 1" blues too?


----------



## Sambuca

1 inch mate. Might get some orange


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> 1 inch mate. Might get some orange


Defo get some oranges LOL


----------



## Sharpy76

Didn't do much cardio during the week as i was training fasted instead, just trying different things lol.

Had Dominos last night, then some Ben & Jerry's and a couple of other little picky bits. Felt a bit of a pig tbh so got up early doors and did 1000 calories on m bike, feel better now lol.



Gonna have a big roast today and maybe a dessert cos dats how i roll:lol:

Looking forward to the F1 grand prix in a bit, c'mon Lewis!!!


----------



## Keeks

Qucik swoop in here and Im off............Dominoes and desserts :crying:

Enjoy anyway!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Didn't do much cardio during the week as i was training fasted instead, just trying different things lol.
> 
> Had Dominos last night, then some Ben & Jerry's and a couple of other little picky bits. Felt a bit of a pig tbh so got up early doors and did 1000 calories on m bike, feel better now lol.
> 
> View attachment 131094
> 
> 
> Gonna have a big roast today and maybe a dessert cos dats how i roll:lol:
> 
> Looking forward to the F1 grand prix in a bit, c'mon Lewis!!!


Please tell me it was Ben and Jerrys peanut butter flavour?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Please tell me it was Ben and Jerrys peanut butter flavour?


Any of the core stuff is goooooood!


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Please tell me it was Ben and Jerrys peanut butter flavour?


Nah, caramel chew chew. Didn't even know they did peanut butter?!?!?!

They definitely don't have it at Dominos?


----------



## RowRow

R0BLET said:


> Any of the core stuff is goooooood!


Core berry white is quite amazing


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Any of the core stuff is goooooood!


No idea what the core stuff is, im guessing this is the stuff you women eat whilst watching Sex in the City?? 



Sharpy76 said:


> Nah, caramel chew chew. Didn't even know they did peanut butter?!?!?!
> 
> They definitely don't have it at Dominos?


Not at Dominos mate but they definitely do it at Sainsbury's


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Not at Dominos mate but they definitely do it at Sainsbury's


I'm so going there to pick some up for next week!!!!

Might have to go to the local one now cos it's playing on my mind lol, sounds EPIC!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm so going there to pick some up for next week!!!!
> 
> Might have to go to the local one now cos it's playing on my mind lol, sounds EPIC!


It is epic although the weird thing is that it has a raspberry centre which I would choose not to have but its still well nice and as we know because it has peanut butter in it, it's officially high in protein so its a guilt free food for us bodybuilders :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> No idea what the core stuff is, im guessing this is the stuff you women eat whilst watching Sex in the City??
> 
> Not at Dominos mate but they definitely do it at Sainsbury's


Core is the peanut butter one you cock munching slag! :lol:


----------



## mikemull

No training?


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> No training?


Lol, yep but i'm sh!t at updating tbh.

Really should make an effort though.

I haven't been noting down my workouts so i kinda forget what i've done (old age). I'll either do it on my phone or get an old fashioned pad and pen starting from tomorrow, DEFO!!


----------



## mikemull

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, yep but i'm sh!t at updating tbh.
> 
> Really should make an effort though.
> 
> I haven't been noting down my workouts so i kinda forget what i've done (old age). I'll either do it on my phone or get an old fashioned pad and pen starting from tomorrow, DEFO!!


Knowing you you've done 3 hours fasted cardio each day, broke PBS in the gym and are bigger and more ripped you absolute Cnut!


----------



## Sharpy76

mikemull said:


> Knowing you you've done 3 hours fasted cardio each day, broke PBS in the gym and are bigger and more ripped you absolute Cnut!


Thanks mate, love you too:lol:

Tbh, nothing really changing atm in the weights being lifted sense. I've actually changed it up this week and i've been going super slow/strict and higher reps with lighter weights, loving the pump and burn.

But yeah, fasted cardio has been done every day since Sunday for 1hr. Gonna sound stupid but i love it! Pop a 200mg caffeine tab, headphones on and hop on the bike, sets me up for the day!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate, love you too:lol:
> 
> Tbh, nothing really changing atm in the weights being lifted sense. I've actually changed it up this week and i've been going super slow/strict and higher reps with lighter weights, loving the pump and burn.
> 
> *But yeah, fasted cardio has been done every day since Sunday for 1hr. Gonna sound stupid but i love it! Pop a 200mg caffeine tab, headphones on and hop on the bike, sets me up for the day![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Im the same, set off for an hour fasted power walk, headphones on and I love it, does set you up for the day. Love being outside when the worlds waking up, and the cardio wakes me up, cant beat it! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Evening ladies!

Up at 5:30am for 1hr fasted cardio (h/r 130/140 max)

9:00am Gym

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pull Ups* Full ROM, with pause at top and bottom, killer!!

B/W - 15 reps

B/W - 12 reps

B/W - 9 reps

B/W - 7 reps

*Hammer Strength Pullover Machine*

100kg - 12 reps

120kg - 8 reps

100kg - 9 reps

100kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso High Row*

100kg - 10 reps

110kg - 9 reps

110kg - 9 reps

110kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Row* (1 arm at a time)

60kg - 15 reps

65kg - 12 reps

65kg - 11 reps

65kg - 10 reps

60kg - 12 reps

*Hyper Extensions*

B/W x 4 - failure

---------------------------

Just used machines today and focused on super strict form and getting a good squeeze. Really getting the mind/muscle connection going!

Loving the pullover machine. Can feel my back getting slight doms already!

Fvcking hypers completely numbed my back and was struggling to walk lol.

In and out in 40mins.

---------------------------

Put my order in with my source for my next cycle too, pics next week

Had some good news too. Checked my bank online and it would seem that i had made the final payment on a loan last month and i didn't realise so i'm now gonna be almost £300 richer every month!!!

Might not seem a lot to some but when just your mortgage alone is £1300 per month, every little helps lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice session mate and handy result on the cash situation! It all helps doesn't it


----------



## mikemull

Nice session! Er any chance of a loan lol?


----------



## Sharpy76

Jumped on bike at 6am this morning but fvck me, was it a struggle.

Just couldn't get in the zone whatsoever today and was constantly clock watching. I did 40mins but i'll have tomorrow off because i think thats my bodies way of saying i'm due a rest from cardio!

Anyway's

*Biceps*

*Straight Barbell Curls* *super strict again.

20kg x 10 x 2

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 11 reps

35kg - 10 reps

35kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Curls * *5 reps then change arm, 5 reps then change arm etc etc

17.5kg - 14 reps

17.5kg - 11 reps

15kg - 11 reps

15kg - 11 reps

*Concentration Curls* *drop sets

12.5kg - 10 reps > 7.5kg - 7 reps

12.5kg - 9 reps > 7.5kg - 6 reps

Done, 25/30mins in and out!

--------------------------------------

Biceps were suitably pumped, took some pics in the gym bog. Entered them into Solidcecils arm comp



But whatever you do guys, don't mention the pics to @Chelsea, he's slowly coming to terms that my arms are bigger than his. I think i might have to wrap him up in my HUGE arms and hug it out with him and tell him everything will be fine. It can't be easy knowing that knowing even though he's 2st heavier than me and yet his arms are smaller, poor poor lad......

:lol:

Also got a cheeky bogof code and got some Dymatize, not the iso-100 but still should be nice!!! 2 tubs for £49.99, BARGAIN!!!


----------



## ian73

What size is your arms m8 looking awesome.


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy76 said:


> Jumped on bike at 6am this morning but fvck me, was it a struggle.
> 
> Just couldn't get in the zone whatsoever today and was constantly clock watching. I did 40mins but i'll have tomorrow off because i think thats my bodies way of saying i'm due a rest from cardio!
> 
> Anyway's
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *Straight Barbell Curls* *super strict again.
> 
> 20kg x 10 x 2
> 
> 35kg - 12 reps
> 
> 35kg - 11 reps
> 
> 35kg - 10 reps
> 
> 35kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Hammer Curls * *5 reps then change arm, 5 reps then change arm etc etc
> 
> 17.5kg - 14 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 11 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps
> 
> *Concentration Curls* *drop sets
> 
> 12.5kg - 10 reps > 7.5kg - 7 reps
> 
> 12.5kg - 9 reps > 7.5kg - 6 reps
> 
> Done, 25/30mins in and out!
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Biceps were suitably pumped, took some pics in the gym bog. Entered them into Solidcecils arm comp
> 
> View attachment 131791
> View attachment 131792
> View attachment 131793
> View attachment 131794
> View attachment 131795
> 
> 
> But whatever you do guys, don't mention the pics to @Chelsea, he's slowly coming to terms that my arms are bigger than his. I think i might have to wrap him up in my HUGE arms and hug it out with him and tell him everything will be fine. It can't be easy knowing that knowing even though he's 2st heavier than me and yet his arms are smaller, poor poor lad......
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Also got a cheeky bogof code and got some Dymatize, not the iso-100 but still should be nice!!! 2 tubs for £49.99, BARGAIN!!!
> 
> View attachment 131796


Don't worry I won't mention it to the chels.

Looking good mate


----------



## Sharpy76

ian73 said:


> What size is your arms m8 looking awesome.


Thanks mate

The right one is 19" not sure about the left but it's a tad smaller lol.

When i was lean bulking last year, they went up to 20's!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> The right one is 19" not sure about the left but it's a tad smaller lol.
> 
> When i was lean bulking last year, they went up to 20's!


Heck, 20?! mg: That's only 3 inches different to my waist, that's some huge arms!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ya sexy beast. Much on this weekend?

Was wondering how long you'd been training and cycling peds for mate. Assume quite a while


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ya sexy beast. Much on this weekend?
> 
> Was wondering how long you'd been training and cycling peds for mate. Assume quite a while


Morning pal!

Nothing on as such but i have my daughter coming to stay with us tonight which'll be nice, so it'll be dominos followed by ice cream and a film with the family, proper night in!!

Going to gym in a bit then to the tattoo studio to discuss the tat i'm getting done on my neck. I know it's not for everyone but i really want it done so i'm going to see what they've come up with....

As you may (or may not) know that when i started this journal i had only been back training after 3/4 years of doing nowt. Since then, i did a cycle last year and the cycle that i'm currently on.

Before all that, and when i was previously training, i had dabbled but i never really stuck with it like i am now. My diet was fvcking shocking too, it would've put @JANIKvonD to shame lol.

Once, i got to just over 17st but i was like a big fvcking water balloon, looked good in clothes but smooth as fvck naked, not a good look.

This was in my mid 20's and i was more interested in going out on the pi$$ and partying tbh. Pure steroid abuse if i'm being honest, but i was young and stupid.

I would estimate that it was no more 4 years (in my 20's) that i dabbled in jabs then i got sick of it and just done winnys and clens NO TEST BASE :facepalm: i must've been so shut down but i was too stupid/uneducated to know what was going on!

But yeah, my experience with steroids has been some what sporadic over the years but now, largely down to UK-M and the wealth of knowledge from guys like yourself, i know what i'm doing.....sort of!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Morning pal!
> 
> Nothing on as such but i have my daughter coming to stay with us tonight which'll be nice, so it'll be dominos followed by ice cream and a film with the family, proper night in!!
> 
> Going to gym in a bit then to the tattoo studio to discuss the tat i'm getting done on my neck. I know it's not for everyone but i really want it done so i'm going to see what they've come up with....
> 
> As you may (or may not) know that when i started this journal i had only been back training after 3/4 years of doing nowt. Since then, i did a cycle last year and the cycle that i'm currently on.
> 
> Before all that, and when i was previously training, i had dabbled but i never really stuck with it like i am now. My diet was fvcking shocking too, it would've put @JANIKvonD to shame lol.
> 
> Once, i got to just over 17st but i was like a big fvcking water balloon, looked good in clothes but smooth as fvck naked, not a good look.
> 
> This was in my mid 20's and i was more interested in going out on the pi$$ and partying tbh. Pure steroid abuse if i'm being honest, but i was young and stupid.
> 
> I would estimate that it was no more 4 years (in my 20's) that i dabbled in jabs then i got sick of it and just done winnys and clens NO TEST BASE :facepalm: i must've been so shut down but i was too stupid/uneducated to know what was going on!
> 
> But yeah, my experience with steroids has been some what sporadic over the years but now, largely down to UK-M and the wealth of knowledge from guys like yourself, i know what i'm doing.....sort of!


cheeky bastard...my diets that of kings!! i edged over 17stone 10weeks ago



looked p!sh. but im gonna stick with my extreme approach for a couple year :lol:

i've been jabbing/serious training for a year now & i've outdone all expectations i thought possible in a year. in my head...if you're gonna be 17stone lean....u gotta eat like it. but if thats wrong....id rather find out for myself & see what works for me before i resort to being told what works. TBF my diet is clean 90% of the time bulking or cutting...just when i cheat...i do it properly & get it out my system lol.

im B&Cing for the forseeible...only 25 so its still early days, just trying to dip my wick in everything before i take it to a more serious playing field.

PS- get on the stage ya fukin jessy x


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Jumped on bike at 6am this morning but fvck me, was it a struggle.
> 
> Just couldn't get in the zone whatsoever today and was constantly clock watching. I did 40mins but i'll have tomorrow off because i think thats my bodies way of saying i'm due a rest from cardio!
> 
> Anyway's
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *Straight Barbell Curls* *super strict again.
> 
> 20kg x 10 x 2
> 
> 35kg - 12 reps
> 
> 35kg - 11 reps
> 
> 35kg - 10 reps
> 
> 35kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Hammer Curls * *5 reps then change arm, 5 reps then change arm etc etc
> 
> 17.5kg - 14 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 11 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps
> 
> *Concentration Curls* *drop sets
> 
> 12.5kg - 10 reps > 7.5kg - 7 reps
> 
> 12.5kg - 9 reps > 7.5kg - 6 reps
> 
> Done, 25/30mins in and out!
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Biceps were suitably pumped, took some pics in the gym bog. Entered them into Solidcecils arm comp
> 
> View attachment 131791
> View attachment 131792
> View attachment 131793
> View attachment 131794
> View attachment 131795
> 
> 
> But whatever you do guys, don't mention the pics to @Chelsea, he's slowly coming to terms that my arms are bigger than his. I think i might have to wrap him up in my HUGE arms and hug it out with him and tell him everything will be fine. It can't be easy knowing that knowing even though he's 2st heavier than me and yet his arms are smaller, poor poor lad......
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Also got a cheeky bogof code and got some Dymatize, not the iso-100 but still should be nice!!! 2 tubs for £49.99, BARGAIN!!!
> 
> View attachment 131796


Excuse me spunkmouth but where did you get 2 tubs for £50 from????!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking massive mate. Arms are huge!


----------



## CJ

Arms are **** hot bud


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> cheeky bastard...my diets that of kings!! i edged over 17stone 10weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 131858
> 
> 
> looked p!sh. but im gonna stick with my extreme approach for a couple year :lol:
> 
> i've been jabbing/serious training for a year now & i've outdone all expectations i thought possible in a year. in my head...if you're gonna be 17stone lean....u gotta eat like it. but if thats wrong....id rather find out for myself & see what works for me before i resort to being told what works. TBF my diet is clean 90% of the time bulking or cutting...just when i cheat...i do it properly & get it out my system lol.
> 
> im B&Cing for the forseeible...only 25 so its still early days, just trying to dip my wick in everything before i take it to a more serious playing field.
> 
> PS- get on the stage ya fukin jessy x


I hope you don't think that mention was in anyway a dig at you OR your diet mate?!

You looked a damn sight better than i did at 17st i can assure you!!!!

I've told you many times, i love your diet

Tbh you remind me a lot of myself because i can put some serious food away (clean or sh!te, i ain't fussy lol) so when i read about your binges, i just laugh cos i'm exactly the same!!

Edit: You're also a lot more knowledgable about the juice than i was at 25yrs and you know what you're doing!

@C.Hill my pal had one of those protein discount card thingys that he didn't want and it was due to expire, so i happily took it off his hands lol. The rest of the codes on there aren't all that tbh. The Dymatize deal is by far the best on there.


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> @C.Hill my pal had one of those protein discount card thingys that he didn't want and it was due to expire, so i happily took it off his hands lol. The rest of the codes on there aren't all that tbh. The Dymatize deal is by far the best on there.


Go on then mate if you insist, I await a pm with the code on it


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Go on then mate if you insist, I await a pm with the code on it


Lol, it was a one-time use code mate!!!

Otherwise i would've shared the love haha


----------



## Sharpy76

*Triceps*

*Skull Crushers* *elbow's behind the head rather than straight up

20kg x 3 - 10

30kg - 15 reps

40kg - 11 reps

45kg - 9 reps

45kg - 8 reps

35kg - 10 reps

*Reverse Grip Smith Press*

40kg - 10 reps *just getting a feel for it as it's the first time doing this exercise, pinched it from @Bad Alan's workout!

60kg - 10 reps *still getting a feel for it!

80kg - 11 reps *this weight felt just right for this week!

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 9 reps

*Reverse Pulldowns*

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 9 reps

------------------------

Another super quick blast, in and out in 30mins!

Really REALLY liked the reverse smith press! Could feel most of the work was being done by my tri's and got an awesome pump. Much better than CGBP imo and will definitely be sticking with this for a few weeks and try to push some heavier weights, brilliant exercise!

Think i might start with it first next week though.

Getting good at this updating lark ain't I?!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Morning pal!
> 
> Nothing on as such but i have my daughter coming to stay with us tonight which'll be nice, so it'll be dominos followed by ice cream and a film with the family, proper night in!!
> 
> Going to gym in a bit then to the tattoo studio to discuss the tat i'm getting done on my neck. I know it's not for everyone but i really want it done so i'm going to see what they've come up with....
> 
> As you may (or may not) know that when i started this journal i had only been back training after 3/4 years of doing nowt. Since then, i did a cycle last year and the cycle that i'm currently on.
> 
> Before all that, and when i was previously training, i had dabbled but i never really stuck with it like i am now. My diet was fvcking shocking too, it would've put @JANIKvonD to shame lol.
> 
> Once, i got to just over 17st but i was like a big fvcking water balloon, looked good in clothes but smooth as fvck naked, not a good look.
> 
> This was in my mid 20's and i was more interested in going out on the pi$$ and partying tbh. Pure steroid abuse if i'm being honest, but i was young and stupid.
> 
> I would estimate that it was no more 4 years (in my 20's) that i dabbled in jabs then i got sick of it and just done winnys and clens NO TEST BASE :facepalm: i must've been so shut down but i was too stupid/uneducated to know what was going on!
> 
> But yeah, my experience with steroids has been some what sporadic over the years but now, largely down to UK-M and the wealth of knowledge from guys like yourself, i know what i'm doing.....sort of!


Hi mate, sorry didn't respond earlier. Been out all day. Interesting background, probably similar to a lot of people I imagine.

Have a good time with your daughter,Batman on the cards for me tonight. Can't wait.


----------



## CJ

Nothing wrong with a smooth 17st ya cvnt lol

I real tempted to get my neck done as well


----------



## Leonwales

Wow size on them arms!


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Nothing wrong with a smooth 17st ya cvnt lol
> 
> I real tempted to get my neck done as well


Lol, but you're doing it for a purpose mate, the bigger picture and all that!

fatty :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

No gym today, just 1hr 10mins fasted cardio on my bike.

Had a cracking night with the family yesterday, 3 large dominos, 4 tubs of ben and jerrys, a few big bags of sweeties (m&m's, minstrels, caramel bites, wispa bites, randoms, haribos!!) and watched Wreck It Ralph!!

All that was missing was some popcorn but hey ho, we still stuffed our faces!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> No gym today, just 1hr 10mins fasted cardio on my bike.
> 
> Had a cracking night with the family yesterday, 3 large dominos, 4 tubs of ben and jerrys, a few big bags of sweeties (m&m's, minstrels, caramel bites, wispa bites, randoms, haribos!!) and watched Wreck It Ralph!!
> 
> All that was missing was some popcorn but hey ho, we still stuffed our faces!!


I'm givin my self crap on the 16th, having cheats a month apart can't wait will also go4 dominoes lol


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm givin my self crap on the 16th, having cheats a month apart can't wait will also go4 dominoes lol


Only 12 days to go!

I would be catting out like a crack head if i didn't have dominos once a week lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Only 12 days to go!
> 
> I would be catting out like a crack head if i didn't have dominos once a week lol


I've had one cheat period In 3 months I recon mate lol, been good going for me but natural have to watch it a bit more, tren used to save my ass on the weekly cheats lol


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> I've had one cheat period In 3 months I recon mate lol, been good going for me but natural have to watch it a bit more, tren used to save my ass on the weekly cheats lol


I don't do natty so fvck that lol.

Tbh though mate, i did go about 4wks with no cheat whatsoever (about a month or so ago) and didn't really feel i had gained anything from being super strict so i just stick to my weekly cheat now!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> I don't do natty so fvck that lol.
> 
> Tbh though mate, i did go about 4wks with no cheat whatsoever (about a month or so ago) and didn't really feel i had gained anything from being super strict so i just stick to my weekly cheat now!


It depends full your weekly diet is of Cals mate if your well above maintenance like I am (5,500) ish but Super clean! depending on day then a cheat doesn't really do much apart from physiological(which is what I'm having it for)

...im Stil jealous of your dominoes but I'll just make it worth it next fri lol

U on fbook mate


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> It depends full your weekly diet is of Cals mate if your well above maintenance like I am (5,500) ish but Super clean! depending on day then a cheat doesn't really do much apart from physiological(which is what I'm having it for)
> 
> ...im Stil jealous of your dominoes but I'll just make it worth it next fri lol
> 
> U on fbook mate


Nah, i don't do Facebook, never interested me tbh mate.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Nah, i don't do Facebook, never interested me tbh mate.


I'm an IT geek so I've been to all corners of the Internet lol, grabbed facebook when it first started years ago I remember having to lie about my age cos I was too young to sign up.so my profile age is off lol. I saw it as an awesome bird stalking tool even then ha ha ha.

What ya plans today? Lazier the better for me!


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm an IT geek so I've been to all corners of the Internet lol, grabbed facebook when it first started years ago I remember having to lie about my age cos I was too young to sign up.so my profile age is off lol. I saw it as an awesome bird stalking tool even then ha ha ha.
> 
> What ya plans today? Lazier the better for me!


Lol!!

I'm doing absolutely fvck all, daughter and missus are still in bed, my 4yr old is watching Wreck It Ralph again and my 10yr old is playing COD on his xbox.

When everyone is up, we might go out for a sunday pub lunch though and maybe dessert (sorry mate lol!) 

You got any plan's fella?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol!!
> 
> I'm doing absolutely fvck all, daughter and missus are still in bed, my 4yr old is watching Wreck It Ralph again and my 10yr old is playing COD on his xbox.
> 
> When everyone is up, we might go out for a sunday pub lunch though and maybe dessert (sorry mate lol!)
> 
> You got any plan's fella?


**** all till afternoon, then me and my lass will toddle to the metro centre 4 a wobble up and down and end up at the imax, want to see 'the conjuring' i love horrors.

ha ha i hate COD, prefer role playing games, COD just gets you angry lol.

I have no kids i am 24, bird is 22 so luckily dont have to watch kids shows on repeat...even though wreck it ralph is class lol..

she always moans on though so gonna get a cat at some point lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Ended up going out for a carvery, i opted for a large one of course



It was fooking massive, the Yorkie took up half the plate but i ate the lot! Did leave the skin though:lol:



I was well bloated, well.....sort of:devil2:



The family just looked at me in amazement at how quick i put the food away, i actually amaze myself sometimes:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

U still shyte at cod mate?


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> U still shyte at cod mate?


I'm a fvcking killing machine and i'll hand your erse to you on plate my friend:2guns:

I kick my sons erse all the time, he cops the right hump but mercy is for the weak, i ain't weak


----------



## Suprakill4

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm a fvcking killing machine and i'll hand your erse to you on plate my friend:2guns:
> 
> I kick my sons erse all the time, he cops the right hump but mercy is for the weak, i ain't weak


What you play cod on and which one?

Bloated? Lmao look fcuming good mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Suprakill4 said:


> What you play cod on and which one?
> 
> Bloated? Lmao look fcuming good mate.


I'm playing on xbox atm mate, mainly black ops 2 with my 10yr old but i have a blast on anything really.

Good when dieting. Jump on there when you're hungry and an hour or so flies by lol.

Got both ps3 and xbox but haven't been on the ps3 for a while tbh.

But yeah, feel bloated as fvck at the mo, just dossed out on the sofa chilling haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Ahhh I play modern warfare 2 on Xbox.

Haha me too just had 300g fillet beef slices and 4 x smoked bacon. Stuffed again.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bet you had dessert too. Any digestive enyzmes for sharpy?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning my idol :wub:

Great pics from the weekend mate, looking awesome! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm playing on xbox atm mate, mainly black ops 2 with my 10yr old but i have a blast on anything really.
> 
> *Good when dieting. Jump on there when you're hungry and an hour or so flies by lol.*
> 
> Got both ps3 and xbox but haven't been on the ps3 for a while tbh.
> 
> But yeah, feel bloated as fvck at the mo, just dossed out on the sofa chilling haha


YES...i do the same at night now pmsl...started playing skyrim on the xbox again  but its more like 4hr just evaporate lol


----------



## Sharpy76

6:30am Fasted cardio on bike - 60mins

*Chest* *all exercises slow and super strict with a good squeeze/contraction

Warm Up - 100 press ups

*Incline DB Press*

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 11 reps

45kg - 9 reps

45kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Press*

50kg - 7 reps

40kg - 9 reps

40kg - 7 reps

35kg - 9 reps

*Hammer Strength Decline Iso Press*

60kg - 9 reps

60kg - 7 reps

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 9 reps

*Parallel Bar Dips *

B/W - 17 reps

B/W - 15 reps

B/W - 14 reps

B/W - 14 reps

--------------------------

Really preferring the lighter weights and focusing on getting a good squeeze and having proper control over the weight and movement.

Far too many times in the past i've felt like i'm just throwing the weight up with no real control, not anymore though!!!

Went for 9mins on the electric beach and took a cheeky pic, holding water after the weekend (AGAIN LOL!) but hey ho, i can't help myself!!



Got a lovely pic yesterday of my princess and my 4yr old too. (10yr old was being anti social playing his xbox!)



She's growing up so quick and makes me feel very old!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> 6:30am Fasted cardio on bike - 60mins
> 
> *Chest* *all exercises slow and super strict with a good squeeze/contraction
> 
> Warm Up - 100 press ups
> 
> *Incline DB Press*
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 11 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Hammer Strength Iso Press*
> 
> 50kg - 7 reps
> 
> 40kg - 9 reps
> 
> 40kg - 7 reps
> 
> 35kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Hammer Strength Decline Iso Press*
> 
> 60kg - 9 reps
> 
> 60kg - 7 reps
> 
> 55kg - 10 reps
> 
> 55kg - 8 reps
> 
> 50kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Parallel Bar Dips *
> 
> B/W - 17 reps
> 
> B/W - 15 reps
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Really preferring the lighter weights and focusing on getting a good squeeze and having proper control over the weight and movement.
> 
> Far too many times in the past i've felt like i'm just throwing the weight up with no real control, not anymore though!!!
> 
> Went for 9mins on the electric beach and took a cheeky pic, holding water after the weekend (AGAIN LOL!) but hey ho, i can't help myself!!
> 
> View attachment 132115
> 
> 
> Got a lovely pic yesterday of my princess and my 4yr old too. (10yr old was being anti social playing his xbox!)
> 
> View attachment 132116
> 
> 
> She's growing up so quick and makes me feel very old!


Your gonna have a nightmare with her in 5 years mate - super bonny

I'm also on a 10 minute holiday right now..


----------



## TELBOR

Looking great as ever you cùnt!!

As said, she will cause you a few restless night mate :lol:

So keep growing to scare lads off 

I have 2 girls, 4&6 and they were telling us yesterday about the boys they want to kiss in their class at school!!!

Little buggers lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

No gym yesterday, hectic day at work.

Went an had my neck tat done last night too. I didn't come out of there till late cos i kept tinkering about with what i wanted, got there in the end though but......

*OUCH!!!!*



I know it's not everyone's cup of tea and that's fair enough but really wanted it done and i'm happy so thats all that matters!

Also booked into to have my sleeve. Going to continue with the japanese flower theme i already have on my forearm.

Having a Koi at the top wrapping round my arm with various flowers and what not, should look pretty sweet!

Anyway, back in gym tomorrow homies!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> No gym yesterday, hectic day at work.
> 
> Went an had my neck tat done last night too. I didn't come out of there till late cos i kept tinkering about with what i wanted, got there in the end though but......
> 
> *OUCH!!!!*
> 
> View attachment 132294
> View attachment 132295
> View attachment 132296
> 
> 
> I know it's not everyone's cup of tea and that's fair enough but really wanted it done and i'm happy so thats all that matters!
> 
> Also booked into to have my sleeve. Going to continue with the japanese flower theme i already have on my forearm.
> 
> Having a Koi at the top wrapping round my arm with various flowers and what not, should look pretty sweet!
> 
> Anyway, back in gym tomorrow homies!!!


Erm...... OUCH!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite ya chavy mofo 

got me in the mood to get my own tattoo's fixed lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Those would look less bad if it wasn't for the earring....lol.

Only kidding mate, not something I'd have but each to their own and they poke like they've been done really well.

Be interested to see the sleeve. I want to get a cover up at some point but no idea what I want other than it has to contain a fvcking great big bull somewhere lol


----------



## Sambuca

ha you demolished the carvery i look like this after one


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Those would look less bad *if it wasn't for the earring*....lol.
> 
> Only kidding mate, not something I'd have but each to their own and they poke like they've been done really well.
> 
> Be interested to see the sleeve. I want to get a cover up at some point but no idea what I want other than it has to contain a fvcking great big bull somewhere lol


PMSL.....i was gonna take the p!ss out it too, thought it might send im deeper into this midlife crisis tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL.....i was gonna take the p!ss out it too, thought it might send im deeper into this midlife crisis tho


Next thing you know he'll be pumping himself full of those steroid things to make himself huge and.....oh wait.. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Next thing you know he'll be pumping himself full of those steroid things to make himself huge and.....oh wait.. :lol:


i recon the cvnts baw deep in GH too....keeping the hairline in check


----------



## Sharpy76

@JANIKvonD & @Ginger Ben, can you please go loiter somewhere else, this is a PROPER jornal, kthanksbai

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> @JANIKvonD & @Ginger Ben, can you please go loiter somewhere else, this is a PROPER jornal, kthanksbai
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:

Typical defensiveness I'd expect from somebody having a crisis


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> @JANIKvonD & @Ginger Ben, can you please go loiter somewhere else, this is a PROPER jornal, kthanksbai
> 
> :lol:





Ginger Ben said:


> :lol:
> 
> Typical defensiveness I'd expect from somebody having a crisis


he'll soon be #hashtagginthesh!touteverything


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> :lol:
> 
> Typical defensiveness I'd expect from somebody having a crisis





JANIKvonD said:


> he'll soon be #hashtagginthesh!touteverything


Absolute pair of cvnts!

I'm pure #alphamale, #dontbejelbereem

I'll close the door on me way out:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

For those that don't follow the challenge thread.

My new winter cycle (well part of it) arrived today



And some boring anavars and eca lol



Let the bulking commence*

*in November:cursing: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

That looks lovely!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> That looks lovely!!


It certainly does lol.

It's not ALL mine, my friend is doing exactly the same as me so half of that is his (test, deca). Although after chatting with @JANIKvonD, i might keep it for myself and go fvcking crazy in the bulk comp and do 24wks


----------



## JANIKvonD

haha, u doing a 12bulk/12cut too?


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, u doing a 12bulk/12cut too?


Think so, not sure?!

If i did, i'd like to carry on with the Zafa for the cut but that would mean 24wks on it lol. Would it still work as good as first 12??


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Think so, not sure?!
> 
> If i did, i'd like to carry on with the Zafa for the cut but that would mean 24wks on it lol.* Would it still work as good as first 12*??


hard to say mate...but i know a few ppl like to do a 'prime' mid blast, eg- 10week blast..4week prime on a low dose..10week blast.

personally...ill just be going balls out rite threw :lol:


----------



## Leonwales

I hate neck tattoos but you pull them off really well. I suppose you being big helps it out a bit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Where abouts in SE london you from mate? I used to live in Greenwich a couple of years ago. Nice spot but too touristy for me


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Where abouts in SE london you from mate? I used to live in Greenwich a couple of years ago. Nice spot but too touristy for me


Stalker :lol:

PM me if you find out though


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Where abouts in SE london you from mate? I used to live in Greenwich a couple of years ago. Nice spot but too touristy for me


I live on Plumstead Common mate, it's in the Greenwich Borough but not actually in Greenwich, if that makes sense. No tourists round these parts, just crack heads and whores:lol:

Nah, it's not that bad where i live tbh. Although, it does have it's moments!

I'm right on the fringes of bexley borough and all of my kids go to schools in bexley, thank god!

Whereabouts in Greenwich did you live mate? My sis used to live literally next door to the Dome, was a ****ing nightmare when there were concerts and what not.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I live on Plumstead Common mate, it's in the Greenwich Borough but not actually in Greenwich, if that makes sense. No tourists round these parts, just crack heads and whores:lol:
> 
> Nah, it's not that bad where i live tbh. Although, it does have it's moments!
> 
> I'm right on the fringes of bexley borough and all of my kids go to schools in bexley, thank god!
> 
> Whereabouts in Greenwich did you live mate? My sis used to live literally next door to the Dome, was a ****ing nightmare when there were concerts and what not.


He lived on the Cutty Sark mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> I live on Plumstead Common mate, it's in the Greenwich Borough but not actually in Greenwich, if that makes sense. No tourists round these parts, just crack heads and whores:lol:
> 
> Nah, it's not that bad where i live tbh. Although, it does have it's moments!
> 
> I'm right on the fringes of bexley borough and all of my kids go to schools in bexley, thank god!
> 
> Whereabouts in Greenwich did you live mate? My sis used to live literally next door to the Dome, was a ****ing nightmare when there were concerts and what not.


Ahh ok I don't know that part. I was right in the centre of town, literally next to the over ground station (by the funny little cinema)


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh ok I don't know that part. I was right in the centre of town, literally next to the over ground station (by the funny little cinema)


Over ground station, you mean train station? :lol:

But yeah, that is slap bang in the heart of Greenwich, full of tourists and students. A couple of nice little mexicans (restaurants not women lol) though, Cafè Sol and High Chaparral, yum yum!!!

Blackheath is really nice, did you ever venture up there?


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Over ground station, you mean train station? :lol:
> 
> But yeah, that is slap bang in the heart of Greenwich, full of tourists and students. A couple of nice little mexicans (restaurants not women lol) though, Cafè Sol and High Chaparral, yum yum!!!
> 
> Blackheath is really nice, did you ever venture up there?


No he meant the over ground station, we have them up here...... Oh wait, yes they are just train stations


----------



## Ginger Ben

As opposed to an under ground....oh fvck off lol.

Yeah it was tourist central and used a crap council gym down by the royal naval college. Really limited equipment but was silly cheap.

Yeah had mates in blackheath, really nice up there. Used to walk there through Greenwich park


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> As opposed to an under ground....oh fvck off lol.
> 
> Yeah it was tourist central and used a crap council gym down by the royal naval college. Really limited equipment but was silly cheap.
> 
> Yeah had mates in blackheath, really nice up there. Used to walk there through Greenwich park


Thats a lovely walk through Greenwich Park up to Blackheath, especially on a nice day:cool:

Got a nice Italian in Blackheath (Davito's) and the Mexican (Cactus Pit) ain't too bad either.

Just realised i'm obsessed with food, FML:lol:


----------



## Queenie

Boom... unfinished sleeve with my koi 



I should have nabbed u for coffee today as was up london way (holborn) - next time!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Thats a lovely walk through Greenwich Park up to Blackheath, especially on a nice day:cool:
> 
> Got a nice Italian in Blackheath (Davito's) and the Mexican (Cactus Pit) ain't too bad either.
> 
> Just realised i'm obsessed with food, FML:lol:


Couple of good Indians and chapters is.good and the argentinian steak place, forgot the name. God I'm hungry


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Boom... unfinished sleeve with my koi
> 
> View attachment 132361
> 
> 
> I should have nabbed u for coffee today as was up london way (holborn) - next time!!


NICE!!!!

Looking forward to getting mine done even more now! How many hours you reckon you've got to go on your sleeve now Claire? Is it all Japanese themed?

Oh, still waiting for you to come Crayford.............. :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> NICE!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to getting mine done even more now! How many hours you reckon you've got to go on your sleeve now Claire? Is it all Japanese themed?
> 
> Oh, still waiting for you to come Crayford.............. :whistling:


Oh probably 4-6 if not more. It's taken a shed load but I like the detail. I have a modern geisha, dragon and lotus flower along with cherry blossoms. My tattooist thinks im going to have a samurai on my lower arm to make it a full sleeve but im not!! Lol.

Sorry just not had the time lately. Plus its far!!


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Oh probably 4-6 if not more. It's taken a shed load but I like the detail. I have a modern geisha, dragon and lotus flower along with cherry blossoms. My tattooist thinks im going to have a samurai on my lower arm to make it a full sleeve but im not!! Lol.
> 
> Sorry just not had the time lately. Plus its far!!


Sounds nice! Have you got any pics of the dragon?

Was actually thinking about having one myself because i was born in *cough* 1976 *cough* which is year of the dragon but i struggled to find something that i REALLY liked so kinda went off the idea, hence the Koi.

And samurais are cool as fvck!!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds nice! Have you got any pics of the dragon?
> 
> Was actually thinking about having one myself because i was born in *cough* 1976 *cough* which is year of the dragon but i struggled to find something that i REALLY liked so kinda went off the idea, hence the Koi.
> 
> And samurais are cool as fvck!!!!


would you hate me if i said i was born in 1989 mate haha

i like the neck tattoo mate if done right (which it is) then looks awesome with a jumper on!


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds nice! Have you got any pics of the dragon?
> 
> Was actually thinking about having one myself because i was born in *cough* 1976 *cough* which is year of the dragon but i struggled to find something that i REALLY liked so kinda went off the idea, hence the Koi.
> 
> And samurais are cool as fvck!!!!


No its a dragon that I had done when I was 18 thats now part of the sleeve but it needs reworking so no pics lol.

Eye of the tiger was number one when I was born... so I want a tiger next! Or some tiger stripes on my thigh ooooooh!!


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> *would you hate me if i said i was born in 1989 mate haha*
> 
> i like the neck tattoo mate if done right (which it is) then looks awesome with a jumper on!


Negged.

And thanks, everyone has commented on how nice and neat it looks which is always nice!



RXQueenie said:


> No its a dragon that I had done when I was 18 thats now part of the sleeve but it needs reworking so no pics lol.
> 
> *Eye of the tiger* was number one when I was born... so I want a tiger next! Or some tiger stripes on my thigh ooooooh!!


CHOOOOON!!!!! :lol:

Tiger stripes on your thigh?

I'm done..........

:devil2:


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> CHOOOOON!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Tiger stripes on your thigh?
> 
> I'm done..........
> 
> :devil2:


Yup I have it on my ipod lol


----------



## Leonwales

Here is my Japanese themed tatt. Still not finished


----------



## Sharpy76

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pullups* *FULL rom and slow negative's, no half a$$ed pullups here!!!

B/W - 16 reps *felt strong and was a piece of pi$$ tbh

B/W - 12 reps

B/W - 10 reps

B/W - 8 reps

*T-Bar Row*

60kg - 10 reps

80kg - 12 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 9 reps

95kg - 10 reps

*Hammer Strength Pullover Machine*

50kg - 11 reps

55kg - 9 reps

55kg - 8 reps

55kg - 7 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Low Row*

45kg - 12 reps

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

*Hyper Extensions *

B/W x 4 - failure

-------------------------

Started anavars (100mg ed) today and was pumped to fvck!!! Obviously it's too early to have been the vars (well at least i think it is??) but the pump was ridiculous!

Really good workout and had a great mind/muscle connection going on with total concentration.

Also had 3ml in my right delt (1.5ml test e/1.5ml mast e), piece of pis$


----------



## Clubber Lang

grrrr, hyper extensions kill me. Then i have lower back problems tho. Im old and retarded.


----------



## Sharpy76

Clubber Lang said:


> grrrr, hyper extensions kill me. They i have lower back problems tho. Im old and retarded.


Lol, they numb the fvck out of my back and walking is an effort after!

I'm 36 so don't even bother starting about "old and retarded":lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, they numb the fvck out of my back and walking is an effort after!
> 
> I'm 36 so don't even bother starting about "old and retarded":lol:


ahh, your older and more retarded then ha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, they numb the fvck out of my back and walking is an effort after!
> 
> I'm 36 so don't even bother starting about "old and retarded":lol:


u only 36?.... 

wtf's a hyper extension


----------



## JANIKvonD

just looked...i thought they were a hammy exercise lol, ahwell


----------



## Sharpy76

*Shoulders*

*Standing Shoulder Press Machine*

20kg x 2 - 10 reps

60kg - 14 reps *felt strong again, pretty sure it must the anavars?!

70kg - 12 reps *never done this weight before on this machine, felt easy

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 8 reps

60kg - 10 reps

wanted to carry on as i love this machine, it really hits the spot and the pump was hideous!! Could've done more than 70kg but i wanted to keep it a this weight for this week at least.

*Rear Pec Dec*

82kg - 15 reps *felt easy again lol

89kg - 9 reps

96kg - 8 reps *first time ever at this weight!!!

89kg - 8 reps

*Lateral Raise Machine*

86kg - 9 reps

86kg - 8 reps

86kg - 7 reps

78kg - 9 reps

*Traps*

*DB Shrugs* *hold at top for 3 second count

40kg - 14 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps

--------------------------

Cracking little shoulder blast!!

The press machine is awesome, fvcking love it!! Hard to explain what it looks like so i'll take a pic tomorrow because i've seen one these before in any other gyms ive been to.

Could've carried on doing for 10 sets, felt really strong (for me anyway lol). Could it be the vars or maybe the slightly more carbs i'm having? Who knows, but i LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds like a belter of a session mate. Sometimes if a lift just feels that good i don't see any harm just doing a whole session on it tbh.

I've done whole chest sessions just with db press and dip supersets for example


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a belter of a session mate. Sometimes if a lift just feels that good i don't see any harm just doing a whole session on it tbh.
> 
> I've done whole chest sessions just with db press and dip supersets for example


It was mate!!

Wish i had carried on for a few more sets now but hey ho.

In gym tomorrow for a quick bicep blast and some weighted abs (i always have intentions of doing abs, but never bother!)


----------



## Guest

Some belting sessions there mucka, well done


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> It was mate!!
> 
> Wish i had carried on for a few more sets now but hey ho.
> 
> In gym tomorrow for a quick bicep blast and some weighted abs (i always have intentions of doing abs, but never bother!)


Hi mate

Just a quick 1 find it easier to remember to hit abs if it's just not an add on! Once or twice a week weight heavy, 2 or 3 sets

Train them as you would your other muscles,get them to fail!


----------



## Sharpy76

Dave said:


> Some belting sessions there mucka, well done


Cheers Dave and thanks for stopping by mate



marknorthumbria said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Just a quick 1 find it easier to remember to hit abs if it's just not an add on! Once or twice a week weight heavy, 2 or 3 sets
> 
> Train them as you would your other muscles,get them to fail!


I really need to get into this mindset!

Without a doubt i'll do some weighted stuff tomorrow........probably:lol:

I'll do some cable crunches i think, how many reps you aim to mate? 8-10?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers Dave and thanks for stopping by mate
> 
> I really need to get into this mindset!
> 
> Without a doubt i'll do some weighted stuff tomorrow........probably:lol:
> 
> I'll do some cable crunches i think, how many reps you aim to mate? 8-10?


Tommorow I plan to do

A warmup set on abs machine

Full stack x8

Then almost full stack x15

Then hanging leg raises mixed with going horizontal legs up and turn them left to right

They are good to stick on the end of any push style movement sessions as these also hit the core too pal


----------



## Ginger Ben

So you've got abs like that and you dont even train them?

Cuuuunnnnnnt! Lol


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> So you've got abs like that and you dont even train them?
> 
> Cuuuunnnnnnt! Lol


He is a ku*t, that's why l don't come in here often because he just makes me sick TBH....

:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> So you've got abs like that and you dont even train them?
> 
> Cuuuunnnnnnt! Lol


Lol, cardio and diet, c'mon mate you know that's the secret!

Tbh, i'm really not that bothered about abs at the moment. I just want to put on some quality lean mass and really can't be fvcked with calorie deficit bollox.

As it is, i'm eating pretty much what i want at the mo. Clean food, just more calories than needed for abs to poke through!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> He is a ku*t, that's why l don't come in here often because he just makes me sick TBH....
> 
> :lol:


Lol, love you too pal and your huge wallet, bloody workaholic:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

see its slack as fuk in here as per....good lad


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced

Sharpy76 said:


> ****UPDATED PROGRESS PICTURES ALL IN FIRST POST BELOW*** *
> ​
> Hi all.
> 
> I could really do with some advice on where to go next.
> 
> awsome gain's there mate, muscle memory kicked right in on that 12 week course, lookin great buddy.
> 
> I've recently just got back into training after a long lay off for nearly 3yrs. There was no real reason why i stopped, i just did, i don't even know why tbh. During my time away i ballooned up to 17st and did zero exercise. But then my granddad (god bless him) passed away at the end of March and my nan said my would've wanted me to carry his coffin. That was the kick up the a$$ i needed to get my fat a$$ back into shape as i couldn't see the old boy out looking like a sack of sh!t so hit the cardio hard and sorted my diet out.
> 
> For the first month all i did was cardio (at least 1hr a day) and lost about a stone and a half. I then got back in the gym and i've lost almost the same again, so thats nearly 3 stone since the beginning of April!
> 
> I'm no stranger to AAS. I've done numerous courses in my time but i have done injectables for more than 6yrs. For the last couple of years before i stopped, i only ever did winstrol tabs and clens, and that's it!
> 
> I feel like my old self now and i'm ready to start a course, not just orals though&#8230;&#8230;injectables too!!
> 
> I've done a ECA cycle for 3wks and seemed to get some good results although with my cardio and diet being clean, it's was probably a combination of everything that yielded good results tbh.
> 
> *DIET:*
> 
> A typical day of my diet is as follows:
> 
> Meal 1: 100g oats made with 500ml water, 2 scoops of MyProtein Whey Isolate
> 
> Meal 2: (Post workout) 2 scoops MyProtein Whey Isolate, banana or apple.
> 
> Meal 3: 8 egg whites, 3 whole eggs scrambled
> 
> Meal 4: 1 can of tuna in spring water with lettuce, cucumber and tomato and a splash of lemon or vinegar.
> 
> Meal 5: 250g chicken breast (with 20g nandos sauce), 100g broccoli
> 
> Meal 6: Usually either meal 3 or meal 5 repeated.
> 
> My body has got used to the low carbs and i can function pretty well on just what i'm having. Now and again i might have some oats in the afternoon or maybe some sweet potato, but that is rare tbh.
> 
> Snacks: 30g cashew nuts, 30g peanut butter on wholegrain rice cakes. *Snacks are only eaten occasionally if i'm feeling particularly peckish.
> 
> Cheat meal on Sunday consists of either Dominos or Sunday roast with a sticky toffee pudding and ice cream.
> 
> *TRAINING:*
> 
> Monday: Chest
> 
> Tuesday: Biceps/Triceps
> 
> Wednesday: Legs
> 
> Thursday: Shoulders
> 
> Friday: Back
> 
> *STATS:*
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Weight: 14stone
> 
> Height: 6ft
> 
> Bodyfat: ???? No idea, 20% maybe? You tell me!
> 
> I do fasted cardio every morning for anything between 90mins and 2hrs. I keep my BPM steady state at 125 which is 65% for my age. I never used to do cardio, NEVER&#8230;..and now i love it. I can't imagine not doing it tbh, never thought i'd say that!
> 
> I've worked my socks off the last 3 months trying to get myself back into some sort of respectable shape. I now feel great and i'm ready to put some juice in the goose!!
> 
> My aim is to get my body fat into single digits (or thereabouts) and put on some solid lean gains. Would that be achievable with the above diet and right cycle? Onerip, masteron, test prop etc etc have all been mentioned but my head is all over the place and i can't decide what to do.
> 
> This where i need as much help and advice as i can get please.
> 
> Here are some pics my missus took last night (Saturday 8th July). Don't laugh at the ridiculous poses and stupid face pulling, it was hard to keep a straight face with the missus saying "C'mon on then, TENSE"! Lol
> 
> If you've got to this point and you've not fallen asleep or bored to tears, i thank you and please feel free to offer any advice and/or critique. Much appreciated
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> *WEEK 3 PROGRESS PICS (14st 7lbs)*
> 
> So here we go again, it's the start of week 3 (out of 12wks).........
> 
> View attachment 90708
> View attachment 90709
> View attachment 90710
> View attachment 90711
> View attachment 90712
> View attachment 90713
> View attachment 90714
> 
> 
> And something for you all to laugh at.........................my legs:lol:
> 
> View attachment 90715
> View attachment 90716
> View attachment 90717
> 
> 
> Here's a side by side with a picture from 2 weeks ago. Can definitely notice the pump i've been on since taking the winnys! Even the primani jim jams have improved
> 
> View attachment 90707
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> *WEEK 6 PROGRESS PICS (15st 7lbs)*
> 
> View attachment 93506
> View attachment 93507
> View attachment 93508
> View attachment 93509
> View attachment 93510
> View attachment 93511
> View attachment 93512
> 
> 
> And a couple of side by side comparison shots from the last lot...
> 
> View attachment 93513
> View attachment 93514
> 
> 
> And one from the very first lot of pics in the first post...
> 
> View attachment 93515
> 
> 
> *WEEK 9 PROGRESS PIC*
> 
> View attachment 96360
> 
> 
> *WEEK 11 PROGRESS PICS*
> 
> View attachment 96361
> View attachment 96362
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison shots from when i started the journal
> 
> View attachment 96363
> 
> 
> ____________________
> 
> And the attachments are the starting pics.....


----------



## Sharpy76

@Diced&Sliced

???

Alright mate?

Did you have anything to say or did you quote my original post by accident lol.

I'd value any input/constructive criticism you might have though


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> @Diced&Sliced
> 
> ???
> 
> Alright mate?
> 
> Did you have anything to say or did you quote my original post by accident lol.
> 
> I'd value any input/constructive criticism you might have though


Lol

It's all in the top part of your post mate  x


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> It's all in the top part of your post mate  x


Ahhh, i can see it now lol!

@Diced&Sliced, you need to work on your quoting skills fella

But thanks mate


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced

Sharpy76 said:


> @Diced&Sliced
> 
> ???
> 
> Alright mate?
> 
> Did you have anything to say or did you quote my original post by accident lol.
> 
> I'd value any input/constructive criticism you might have though


sorry mate, i just said your gain's were incerdible, your muscle memory really kicked in on your 12 week course, great work my friend.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced

Sharpy76 said:


> Ahhh, i can see it now lol!
> 
> @Diced&Sliced, you need to work on your quoting skills fella
> 
> But thanks mate


haha yeah, ill get there mate


----------



## Sharpy76

Yesterday and todays arm blast....

*Biceps*

*Straight Arm BB Curls*

20kg x 2 - 10 reps

30kg - 12 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 7 reps

35kg - 8 reps

*1 Arm DB Preacher Curls*

20kg - 14 reps

20kg - 12 reps

20kg - 9 reps

20kg - 7 reps

*DB Hammer Curls Dropsets*

20kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 12 reps

20kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 12 reps

17.5kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 10 reps

------------------------------------

*Triceps*

*Reverse Grip Smith Press*

40kg x 2 - 10 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 11 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 9 reps

*Skull Crushers *

30kg - 14 reps

40kg - 12 reps

45kg - 9 reps

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

*Reverse Pulldowns*

75kg - 12 reps

75kg - 11 reps

75kg - 9 reps

75kg - 8 reps

----------------------

Super quick couple of workouts over the weekend, in and out in not much more than 30mins.

Arms felt seriously pumped! Convinced it's the Anavars i've started a few days ago. Since starting them, the pumps have been skin bursting!!!!

Took a few cheeky pics in the gym khazi.



Leaning up is pretty much out of the window now if i'm being completely honest with myself.

I'm having more calories, eating more carbs and tbh, i feel full as a house and much better for it!!!

Weighed in bang on 100kg (15st 7lb) today (post gym). I'd love to put on another stone and maintain the bf levels i'm currently at, easy said than done though lol.

Not fussed about abs anymore, just want to put on some quality gains!!!!!!

My next cycle should help me push through to 16st........hopefully!


----------



## Goodfella

Looking awesome mate, motivation for me to push on


----------



## Bad Alan

That's what I like to hear mate, just make small food adjustments and keep pushing gym progression!

quality physique, hold mass/size really well. Lets see what you can do pussssy booooi


----------



## mikemull

Not ****d bout abs haha? Well that's a good job isn't you far Cnut! Seriously your in danger of getting negged lol! Only kidding mate looking good as always!


----------



## Guest

Looking really well mucka!


----------



## Sharpy76

Thanks fella's!!

Oh, and todays roast chicken dinner, was fvcking HUGE.............again



I ate the lot, then i had the cheek to finish of my 4yr olds. Like fvck am i wasting ANY sunday roast food!!


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced

Sharpy76 said:


> Yesterday and todays arm blast....
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *Straight Arm BB Curls*
> 
> 20kg x 2 - 10 reps
> 
> 30kg - 12 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps
> 
> 40kg - 7 reps
> 
> 35kg - 8 reps
> 
> *1 Arm DB Preacher Curls*
> 
> 20kg - 14 reps
> 
> 20kg - 12 reps
> 
> 20kg - 9 reps
> 
> 20kg - 7 reps
> 
> *DB Hammer Curls Dropsets*
> 
> 20kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 12 reps
> 
> 20kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 12 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 10 reps
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> *Triceps*
> 
> *Reverse Grip Smith Press*
> 
> 40kg x 2 - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 12 reps
> 
> 80kg - 11 reps
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Skull Crushers *
> 
> 30kg - 14 reps
> 
> 40kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Reverse Pulldowns*
> 
> 75kg - 12 reps
> 
> 75kg - 11 reps
> 
> 75kg - 9 reps
> 
> 75kg - 8 reps
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Super quick couple of workouts over the weekend, in and out in not much more than 30mins.
> 
> Arms felt seriously pumped! Convinced it's the Anavars i've started a few days ago. Since starting them, the pumps have been skin bursting!!!!
> 
> Took a few cheeky pics in the gym khazi.
> 
> View attachment 132771
> View attachment 132772
> View attachment 132773
> 
> 
> Leaning up is pretty much out of the window now if i'm being completely honest with myself.
> 
> I'm having more calories, eating more carbs and tbh, i feel full as a house and much better for it!!!
> 
> Weighed in bang on 100kg (15st 7lb) today (post gym). I'd love to put on another stone and maintain the bf levels i'm currently at, easy said than done though lol.
> 
> Not fussed about abs anymore, just want to put on some quality gains!!!!!!
> 
> My next cycle should help me push through to 16st........hopefully!


Your a tank bro, them arm's of your's are really something special.


----------



## Sharpy76

Yesterdays workout....

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pullups * *full rom, top to......you know how i roll concerning these now lol!

B/W - 14 reps

B/W - 11 reps

B/W - 9 reps

B/W - 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Dorian Yates Row Machine*

50kg - 11 reps

55kg - 9 reps

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 9 reps

*Hammer Strength Pullover Machine*

50kg - 10 reps

55kg - 9 reps

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Row* *1 arm at a time

60kg - 14 reps

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 8 reps

65kg - 8 reps

*Traps*

*Hammer Strength Shrug Machine* *3 second pause at top

150kg - 14 reps

170kg - 12 reps

170kg - 11 reps

170kg - 9 reps

150kg - 10 reps

-------------------------

No gym today but back on that cardio grind after a few days off because of my neck tattoo.

Did 45mins fasted, heart rate between 130/140bpm, felt good to be back doing some cardio, i've missed it lol.

Have a good day homies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keep the good work your a beast! !

That Sunday roast looks delish


----------



## NorthernSoul

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks fella's!!
> 
> Oh, and todays roast chicken dinner, was fvcking HUGE.............again
> 
> View attachment 132786
> 
> 
> I ate the lot, then i had the cheek to finish of my 4yr olds. Like fvck am i wasting ANY sunday roast food!!


Erm...YUM!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning fatty


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning fatty


Afternoon skinny minnie


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks fella's!!
> 
> Oh, and todays roast chicken dinner, was fvcking HUGE.............again
> 
> View attachment 132786
> 
> 
> I ate the lot, then i had the cheek to finish of my 4yr olds. Like fvck am i wasting ANY sunday roast food!!


Who cooked it? Looks lovely

My mrs likes to throw food on my plate just like that. Scares the sh!t out of me and I think theres no way I can finish it but once I see the bottom of the plate it gives me that second wind

Only 3 Yorkshires is a bit of a p!ss take if you ask me


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> Who cooked it? Looks lovely
> 
> My mrs likes to throw food on my plate just like that. Scares the sh!t out of me and I think theres no way I can finish it but once I see the bottom of the plate it gives me that second wind
> 
> Only 3 Yorkshires is a bit of a p!ss take if you ask me


Lol, the missus cooked it!

I never leave any food, EVER. Whatevers on my plate WILL get eaten, don't care how high it's piled!

Yeah, 3 yorkies is lame thinking about, think she tried to make up for it with the roast potatoes though AND that she only wore a thong while cooking it


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, the missus cooked it!
> 
> I never leave any food, EVER. Whatevers on my plate WILL get eaten, don't care how high it's piled!
> 
> Yeah, 3 yorkies is lame thinking about, think she tried to make up for it with the roast potatoes though AND that she only wore a thong while cooking it


Least she's well trained 

Me neither mate a swear its a game to my chick to see if she can beat me with food. I know deep down she wants me to eat it all but she pushes the limits to see how manly I am pmsl

3 is ridiculous tbf and all them spuds is no substitution unless they were cooked in butter in which case nom nom nom

Nuthin sexier than a woman coomin in a thong get her a string vest too and I guarantee all sunday roasts from then on will b burnt to fuk


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, the missus cooked it!
> 
> I never leave any food, EVER. Whatevers on my plate WILL get eaten, don't care how high it's piled!
> 
> Yeah, 3 yorkies is lame thinking about, think she tried to make up for it with the roast potatoes though AND that she only wore a thong while cooking it


you're sounding like me with regards to food these days ya cvnt.....not good :lol:

ROLL ON BULK


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy76 said:


> No gym today but back on that cardio grind after a few days off because of my neck tattoo.
> 
> Did 45mins fasted, heart rate between 130/140bpm, felt good to be back doing some cardio, i've missed it lol.
> 
> Have a good day homies!!!!!!!!!


I think your fasted cardio is what separates the men from the boys. I don't hear many doing it except on a cut.

Have just started doing some form of hiit. One min on one min off for 30 mins double my usual plodding speed. Not convinced yet, but very worn out for some 30min after. More like little sprints rugby player style...


----------



## liam0810

I remember why I don't look in here that often as it depresses me as you are getting bigger and leaner! It's just not fair! :-D


----------



## Sharpy76

sxbarnes said:


> I think your fasted cardio is what separates the men from the boys. I don't hear many doing it except on a cut.
> 
> Have just started doing some form of hiit. One min on one min off for 30 mins double my usual plodding speed. Not convinced yet, but very worn out for some 30min after. More like little sprints rugby player style...


I'll never not do cardio tbh. I swear by it now!!!

Although i never do HIIT but SS seems to really work for me so if ain't broke.....

I will be adding in some tabata though!



liam0810 said:


> I remember why I don't look in here that often as it depresses me as you are getting bigger and leaner! It's just not fair! :-D


I remember the days when you always used to come to visit, we'd sit down, crack open a tinny and smoke a cigar. You've changed man, you've changed....

:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

I'm gonna be adding some Tabitha training. Haha


----------



## billly9

Just realised I'm not subbed to this thread! Hopefully you're not a fake like our man @Diced&Sliced but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt as you post some rather nice pictures of your kitchen.... and missus!

And of you of course :whistling:


----------



## Breda

billly9 said:


> Just realised I'm not subbed to this thread! Hopefully you're not a fake like our man @Diced&Sliced but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt as you post some rather nice pictures of your kitchen.... and missus!
> 
> And of you of course :whistling:


If he is fake I'll stand by him to the end


----------



## billly9

Breda said:


> If he is fake I'll stand by him to the end


Don't worry mate, I've hung up my detective hat and gloves for good... so @Sharpy76 is pretty safe. As long as he keeps providing pictures... even if they're through a PM


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> If he is fake I'll stand by him to the end


 :lol:

I appreciate the support, knew i could count on you!

*still no mounting allowed though*


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll never not do cardio tbh. I swear by it now!!!
> 
> Although i never do HIIT but SS seems to really work for me so if ain't broke.....
> 
> I will be adding in some tabata though!
> 
> I remember the days when you always used to come to visit, we'd sit down, crack open a tinny and smoke a cigar. You've changed man, you've changed....
> 
> :lol:


That is actually true I used to be in your journal and everyone else's more but I'm just so busy! I do read them just don't comment much! I'm still here for you, you big southern fairy


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks fella's!!
> 
> Oh, and todays roast chicken dinner, was fvcking HUGE.............again
> 
> View attachment 132786
> 
> 
> I ate the lot, then i had the cheek to finish of my 4yr olds. Like fvck am i wasting ANY sunday roast food!!


My god, are you trying to give me a heart attack with that?! IT'S ALL TOUCHING!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Sharpy76

*Chest*

*Parallel Dips*

B/W - 10 reps

B/W - 10 reps

20kg - 14 reps

25kg - 12 reps

30kg - 11 reps

30kg - 10 reps

25kg - 12 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Wide Press*

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 11 reps

50kg - 11 reps

50kg - 10 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Incline Press*

50kg - 8 reps

45kg - 9 reps

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

*Cable Crossovers*

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 11 reps

25kg - 10 reps

25kg - 10 reps

25kg - 8 reps

17.5kg - 11 reps

*Weighted Abs*

80kg x 5 - failure

---------------------------

Mixed it up a bit today by starting with dips. Was good cos i could attach a heavy weight and get some decent reps out, love weighted dips!!

First time doing the wide iso press, one of those machines that i always walk past but never bother but i really liked it. Could get an awesome squeeze at the top of the movement, defo be doing this again!

And some heavy ab work:eek: Should've really started doing these a couple of months ago but hey ho.......

Have a good evening ladies!


----------



## Breda

Nice session big man


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks good mate, been trying to tell these slack cvnts that weighted dips are an awesome exercise for ages! Fvck em, least we know what we're doing :lol:


----------



## Breda

You pricks buy your own dip belt cos my gym dont have 1


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> You pricks buy your own dip belt cos my gym dont have 1


My gym has one, i also have my own but i never take it.

They're not expensive though


----------



## C.Hill

Nice dipping ba!

Would love some fancy hammerstrength machines in my gym! Db's and bb's are great but would love to mix things up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You pricks buy your own dip belt cos my gym dont have 1


Yeah off eBay mate under 20 quid


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Nice dipping ba!
> 
> Would love some fancy hammerstrength machines in my gym! Db's and bb's are great but would love to mix things up!


I swear mate the hs machines are fvcking awesome! There must be at least 20 different machines for both chest and back and they hit them from all different angles.

Never used them before i joined this gym last year. I can't imagine not having the luxury of them now lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

Missed a couple of workout updates but been busy tbh, anyway.......

*Thursday*

Fasted Cardio on bike - 45mins SS (HR 130/140bpm)

*Biceps*

*Standing BB Curls*

20kg x 2 - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps

35kg - 8 reps

*DB Hammer Curls* *5 reps then alternate arm

17.5kg - 15 reps

17.5kg - 14 reps

17.5kg - 14 reps

17.5kg - 12 reps

17.5kg - 11 reps

17.5kg - 10 reps

17.5kg - 10 reps

------------------------

*Friday*

*Shoulders*

*Standing Press Machine*

20kg x 3 - 10 reps

30kg - 12 reps

35kg - 10 reps

35kg - 9 reps

35kg - 8 reps

30kg - 9 reps

*Rear Pec Dec*

96kg - 12 reps

96kg - 10 reps

96kg - 9 reps

96kg - 9 reps

*Triple Drop Set Seated Laterals*

15kg - 10 reps *>* 7.5kg - 14 reps *>* - 3kg - 15 reps

15kg - 9 reps *>* 7.5kg - 11 reps *>* - 3kg - 14 reps

15kg - 8 reps *>* 7.5kg - 9 reps *>* - 3kg - 12 reps

15kg - 7 reps *>* 7.5kg - 8 reps *>* - 3kg - 12 reps

*Traps*

*Hammer Strength Standing Shrug Machine* *3 second pause at top

160kg - 11 reps

160kg - 10 reps

160kg - 8 reps

140kg - 9 reps

140kg - 8 reps

------------------------------

Off to gym in a bit after i've taken the boy footy training (the season has started again, WOOOOOOOP!!!!!) but unsure of what i'm doing as friend said his back feels iffy so might just be some tri's and abs, nothing major.

Have a good weekend peeps!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Lee, reckon you could squeeze that Zafa oil through a 30g Slin pin?


----------



## Sharpy76

Juic3Up said:


> Lee, reckon you could squeeze that Zafa oil through a 30g Slin pin?


Wouldn't like to say mate tbh??

Only one way to find out

-------------------------

Yesterdays workout...

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pullups* *full rom

B/W - 14 reps

B/W - 11 reps

B/W - 9 reps

B/W - 8 reps + 1 partial

*HS Iso Lat DY™ Row*

55kg - 13 reps

60kg - 9 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 11 reps

*HS Iso Front Pulldown* *reverse grip, first time using this machine

40kg - 15 reps

50kg - 11 reps

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

*Seated CG Cable Row*

11 Plates - 12 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 9 reps

*HS Pullover Machine*

50kg - 13 reps

55kg - 9 reps

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 10 reps

*Traps*

*HS Standing Shrug Machine* *3 second hold at top

150kg - 12 reps

150kg - 13 reps

150kg - 9 reps

130kg - 10 reps

130kg - 8 reps

-------------------------

Fair bit of volume today, no particular reason why, i was just "feeling it" so went with it lol. Great workout and back was fried!!!

-------------------------

Saturdays workout...

Fasted cardio on bike - 45mins SS (h/r 130/140bpm)

*Triceps*

*Reverse Grip Smith Press*

40kg x 2 - 10 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 9 reps

*DB Overhead Extension*

50kg - 14 reps

50kg - 13 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 11 reps

*Rope Pulldowns*

49kg - 12 reps

49kg - 10 reps

49kg - 9 reps

49kg - 8 reps

----------------------

Have a good'un ladies and gents


----------



## Queenie

I'm sure it's nearly glutes and Nando's time...! X


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> I'm sure it's nearly glutes and Nando's time...! X


Great, i'll make a good spotter

Just give us a shout when you can make it:thumb:

-----------------------

Crazy busy yesterday (and the last couple of days really) so not been on here much so heres a couple of workouts....

Wednesday:

*Chest*

*Dips*

B/W x 2 - 10 reps

20kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

35kg - 14 reps *

35kg - 14 reps

35kg - 12 reps

*35kg felt easy but i had a slight pain in my elbows so didn't want to go heavier. I'll dose up on some glucosamine and hopefully be good for 40kg next week, loving weighted dips atm!!

*HS Wide Iso Lat Press*

50kg - 12 reps

55kg - 12 reps

57.5kg - 12 reps

57.5kg - 11 reps

57.5kg - 11 reps

*HS Iso Lat Incline Press*

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 9 reps + 1 partial

*Cable Xovers*

21kg - 10 reps

21kg - 9 reps

21kg - 11 reps

21kg - 9 reps

17.5kg - 10 reps

----------------------------

Thursday:

*Biceps*

15kg x 2 - 10 reps

30kg - 14 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps *felt the pain in my joints again, need to get that fvcking glucosamine asap!!!

30kg - 14 reps

30kg - 16 reps

*Hammer Curls* *5 reps alternated each arm

17.5kg - 15 reps

17.5kg - 15 reps

17.5kg - 15 reps

17.5kg - 14 reps

17.5kg - 12 reps

*One Arm Preacher Curls*

17.5kg - 10 reps

17.5kg - 9 reps

------------------------

No cardio done the last few days. Had a sh!tty cold and i've felt like turd first thing so i've really not been feeling it tbh. My whole body just aches and i can hardly move.......until i throw some ibuprofen down my neck lol. Then i'm ready for gym but cardio has been on the back burner for now!

I'll start cardio again tomorrow.

Happy damn Friday amigos!!!!!

Edit: Got 4hrs booked in next Wednesday to get cracking on my sleeve!!! Japanese koi/dragon/flower/water themed


----------



## partyboy85

You said you did winny only cycles before ! how did you get on with no test ? Im not planning on doing this myself but im curious ! i know of people that did winny only cycles and looked great and as far as i know never complained about any sides !


----------



## TELBOR

partyboy85 said:


> You said you did winny only cycles before ! how did you get on with no test ? Im not planning on doing this myself but im curious ! i know of people that did winny only cycles and looked great and as far as i know never complained about any sides !


Just try it.

No different from doing a dbol only cycle.


----------



## partyboy85

Like i said im not planning on running anything without test but would like to hear from people that have ! Did it affect labido etc ?


----------



## TELBOR

partyboy85 said:


> Like i said im not planning on running anything without test but would like to hear from people that have ! Did it affect labido etc ?


Libido isn't a sign of anything tbh. You could have a great one, but you'll still be shut down.

If libido is an issue whilst on cycle add in test or proviron .


----------



## partyboy85

So it just depends on the person really !


----------



## TELBOR

partyboy85 said:


> So it just depends on the person really !


Massively mate.

Only thing everyone has in common is they will shut down


----------



## Sharpy76

partyboy85 said:


> You said you did winny only cycles before ! how did you get on with no test ? Im not planning on doing this myself but im curious ! i know of people that did winny only cycles and looked great and as far as i know never complained about any sides !


Hey mate!

Before i got married i actually did a winny and clen only cycle, simply because i hated jabbing. Lets just say my libido was fine on our honeymoon in St Lucia

I was probably completely shut down but at that time, i was uneducated and wouldn't have even known if i was lol. All i knew was that i had no visible sides ie spots, water retention etc.

However, I will always use a test base in my cycles from now.


----------



## marknorthumbria

partyboy85 said:


> You said you did winny only cycles before ! how did you get on with no test ? Im not planning on doing this myself but im curious ! i know of people that did winny only cycles and looked great and as far as i know never complained about any sides !


With Winnie only you will shutdown your HPTA, hard.

With little gains. Not worth it.


----------



## partyboy85

Yeah im not looking forward to jabbing for the first time ! but im confident in what im doing at least went to the needle exchange yesterday and got some good advice and a ****load of free needles haha. Where do you pin glutes, quads or both ? im thinking rotating between both !


----------



## Sharpy76

partyboy85 said:


> Yeah im not looking forward to jabbing for the first time ! but im confident in what im doing at least went to the needle exchange yesterday and got some good advice and a ****load of free needles haha. Where do you pin glutes, quads or both ? im thinking rotating between both !


I'm just jabbing my delts at the moment, twice per week. Giving my glutes a little break!

I would rotate sites tbh mate, this way it gives each site longer to recover and less risk of scar tissue.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm just jabbing my delts at the moment, twice per week. Giving my glutes a little break!
> 
> I would rotate sites tbh mate, this way it gives each site longer to recover and less risk of scar tissue.


All about the rotation 

I was doing pecs, bi's, quads and delts pmsl

Worked a treat as I'm MASSIVE aren't I 

Roll on a cycle :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


I'm going to text the freak!!


----------



## TELBOR

He's been poorly sick, probably HIV from sharing pins with slags at the gym or something.

He said he'll reward his followers with pics of the wife, so worth the wait.

Now even though he has been Ill i bet he's dropped a few % on BF and grew 5lb of muscle lol

So don't feel sorry for him


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> He's been poorly sick, probably HIV from sharing pins with slags at the gym or something.
> 
> He said he'll reward his followers with pics of the wife, so worth the wait.
> 
> Now even though he has been Ill i bet he's dropped a few % on BF and grew 5lb of muscle lol
> 
> So don't feel sorry for him


I'm a follower but I don't want pics of his wife! :lol:

Get well soon sharpy.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I'm a follower but I don't want pics of his wife! :lol:
> 
> Get well soon sharpy.


Erm... you appreciate the ass don't you?? Have you seen Dat Ass?! PMSL


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> He's been poorly sick, probably HIV from sharing pins with slags at the gym or something.
> 
> He said he'll reward his followers with *pics of the wife*, so worth the wait.
> 
> Now even though he has been Ill i bet he's dropped a few % on BF and grew 5lb of muscle lol
> 
> So don't feel sorry for him


Yawn..... been there, got these


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Yawn..... been there, got these


Has Sharpy done one of his disappearing acts again?


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Has Sharpy done one of his disappearing acts again?


Yea he saw a photo of me, pm'd me to say that he could never look as good as me so he is quitting bodybuilding.

Fair play really at least he is honest


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Yea he saw a photo of me, pm'd me to say that he could never look as good as me so he is quitting bodybuilding.
> 
> Fair play really at least he is honest


Either that or he's in the nick!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Either that or he's in the nick!


If he is then he will definitely be someones bitch already hahahaha


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> If he is then he will definitely be someones bitch already hahahaha


That goes without saying


----------



## B4PJS

Oi @Sharpy76, where you at ya big ****?


----------



## JANIKvonD

had a feeling you'd slither back just before bulk comp. fukin part timer


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> had a feeling you'd slither back just before bulk comp. fukin part timer


You not gone on holiday yet?!

You're gonna be a fat fvcker by the time you come back:lol:

Missed you my favourite Scotman


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> You not gone on holiday yet?!
> 
> You're gonna be a fat fvcker by the time you come back:lol:
> 
> Missed you my favourite Scotman


 :lol: fatness is zee goal 

missed u too sexy x


----------



## Sharpy76

Quite possibly the worst journal ever!!

Tbh though chaps, not really much is happening. Not smashing any pb's and it's just the same old same old really. Guess i'm just a steady eddie lol!

Diet is the same, training is the same and cardio is the same. In fact the only thing that has changed is that i'm slightly more tattoo'd lol. Had 12hrs work on my sleeve so far but it's still very much a WIP.

Anyway, heres a little update pic. Post workout from this morning (15st 12lbs)....



Totally of topic but my friend has a box at Spurs and he let me have it for the game on Sunday so i took my boy and his friend. What a cracking day out it was. The box costs £30,000 per season:eek: Personally, the atmosphere is sh!t watching the game behind a wall of glass but it was still an experience. Would rather be in the stands singing and having banter with the away support, my boy felt the same.

Anyway, when we got the penalty against Hull, my boy couldn't watch and started praying lol. He obviously has Spurs running through his veins!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Quite possibly the worst journal ever!!
> 
> Tbh though chaps, not really much is happening. Not smashing any pb's and it's just the same old same old really. Guess i'm just a steady eddie lol!
> 
> Diet is the same, training is the same and cardio is the same. In fact the only thing that has changed is that i'm slightly more tattoo'd lol. Had 12hrs work on my sleeve so far but it's still very much a WIP.
> 
> Anyway, heres a little update pic. Post workout from this morning (15st 12lbs)....
> 
> View attachment 139328
> 
> 
> Totally of topic but my friend has a box at Spurs and he let me have it for the game on Sunday so i took my boy and his friend. What a cracking day out it was. The box costs £30,000 per season:eek: Personally, the atmosphere is sh!t watching the game behind a wall of glass but it was still an experience. Would rather be in the stands singing and having banter with the away support, my boy felt the same.
> 
> Anyway, when we got the penalty against Hull, my boy couldn't watch and started praying lol. He obviously has Spurs running through his veins!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 139329


still looking freaky mate....but u did look MUCH freakier at he end of the comp.

bet you're itching for the new COD now :lol:

feel free to get involved in my comp thread mate...even if ur no taking part


----------



## Breda

Still lookin in top nick @Sharpy76


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> still looking freaky mate....but u did look MUCH freakier at he end of the comp.
> 
> bet you're itching for the new COD now :lol:
> 
> feel free to get involved in my comp thread mate...even if ur no taking part


I agree mate. I look/feel much better at around 15st 3lbs.

I did go up to over 16st a few weeks back but i just feel fat and uncomfortable so decided to cut back a little.

Finished my zafa and deca cycle now so i'm going natty till next year, probably about spring time then i'm gonna do a monster test e and mast e cycle, i loved doing that combo during the comp thread, really noticed a difference in my physique. The best i've ever looked without a doubt!

I'll defo be popping in the new comp thread bud:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> I agree mate. I look/feel much better at around 15st 3lbs.
> 
> I did go up to over 16st a few weeks back but i just feel fat and uncomfortable so decided to cut back a little.
> 
> Finished my zafa and deca cycle now so i'm going natty till next year, probably about spring time then i'm gonna do a monster test e and mast e cycle, i loved doing that combo during the comp thread, really noticed a difference in my physique. The best i've ever looked without a doubt!
> 
> I'll defo be popping in the new comp thread bud:thumb:


im gonna be cutting with test & mast too mate....what dosages were good for you?


----------



## mills91

Top shape


----------



## mills91

Oh and make your boy pray for a result on Sunday.

Your getting taught a footballing lesson at our place


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> im gonna be cutting with test & mast too mate....what dosages were good for you?


During the comp i was doing WC test e 750mg and WC mast e 600mg, worked a treat! Did that for about 8/9 weeks?! Also did some WC winny's, 100mg per day.

The WC test e was nippy as fvck though tbh and i got some major pip and swelling so i think i'll get some pharma test and maybe go up to 1g, not sure yet.


----------



## Sharpy76

mills91 said:


> Oh and make your boy pray for a result on Sunday.
> 
> Your getting taught a footballing lesson at our place


Lol, if we play like we did on Sunday just gone then no doubt we will mate!

Martinez is doing a cracking job tbf, although you'll crying when Lakaku and Barry fvck off at the end of their loan spells:devil2:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> During the comp i was doing WC test e 750mg and WC mast e 600mg, worked a treat! Did that for about 8/9 weeks?! Also did some WC winny's, 100mg per day.
> 
> The WC test e was nippy as fvck though tbh and i got some major pip and swelling so i think i'll get some pharma test and maybe go up to 1g, not sure yet.


Maybe the older you get the more pip you get hence why my WC Test E is pip free hahahaha!

Sounds like a good cycle mate, I might be throwing Gh into the mix soon, you ever used it?

Looking wicked by the way


----------



## Keeks

Looking ace you big beast! :thumbup1:


----------



## Smoog

Sharpy76 said:


> Quite possibly the worst journal ever!!
> 
> Tbh though chaps, not really much is happening. Not smashing any pb's and it's just the same old same old really. Guess i'm just a steady eddie lol!
> 
> Diet is the same, training is the same and cardio is the same. In fact the only thing that has changed is that i'm slightly more tattoo'd lol. Had 12hrs work on my sleeve so far but it's still very much a WIP.
> 
> Anyway, heres a little update pic. Post workout from this morning (15st 12lbs)....
> 
> View attachment 139328
> 
> 
> Totally of topic but my friend has a box at Spurs and he let me have it for the game on Sunday so i took my boy and his friend. What a cracking day out it was. The box costs £30,000 per season:eek: Personally, the atmosphere is sh!t watching the game behind a wall of glass but it was still an experience. Would rather be in the stands singing and having banter with the away support, my boy felt the same.
> 
> Anyway, when we got the penalty against Hull, my boy couldn't watch and started praying lol. He obviously has Spurs running through his veins!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 139329


BEAST. I'm so jealous of your shoulders.


----------



## mills91

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, if we play like we did on Sunday just gone then no doubt we will mate!
> 
> Martinez is doing a cracking job tbf, although you'll crying when Lakaku and Barry fvck off at the end of their loan spells:devil2:


Crying about losing them already mate haha.

Usually never miss it when spurs come up as it's always a good game and I've always had a season ticket until last year, got my ticket for the derby in a couple of weeks instead, my spare cash wouldnt stretch to 2 match tickets and a vial of test tho so had to give the spurs a miss haha.


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Maybe the older you get the more pip you get hence why my WC Test E is pip free hahahaha!
> 
> Sounds like a good cycle mate, I might be throwing Gh into the mix soon, you ever used it?
> 
> Looking wicked by the way


Funnily enough me and my pal were talking about doing GH next year. Never done it before though mate. Aren't you doing it at the mo OR are you thinking about doing it soon, unless i imagined i read that in your journal?!

Gonna definitely look into GH more though as i know sod all about it tbh. All i know is that it's quite good for the more mature folk *cough* lol.

And why are you being so nice to me? I'm not used to all this love from you, it's making me slightly edgy haha.

Seriously though, i see some recent pics in your journal mate and you look like a fooking unit! I dont how you manage to put on that much weight and still have abs?!?!

Must be an age thing as much as i hate to admit it!


----------



## Sharpy76

Hamster said:


> Looking good sharpy. Bloody big shoulders!! :thumbup1:


Awww thanks!

Shame my chest doesn't grow lol!

*or legs:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Funnily enough me and my pal were talking about doing GH next year. Never done it before though mate. Aren't you doing it at the mo OR are you thinking about doing it soon, unless i imagined i read that in your journal?!
> 
> Gonna definitely look into GH more though as i know sod all about it tbh. All i know is that it's quite good for the more mature folk *cough* lol.
> 
> And why are you being so nice to me? I'm not used to all this love from you, it's making me slightly edgy haha.
> 
> Seriously though, i see some recent pics in your journal mate and you look like a fooking unit! I dont how you manage to put on that much weight and still have abs?!?!
> 
> Must be an age thing as much as i hate to admit it!


Same thing as me mate, not done it before but you're right I want to do it soon. You prob read that I was on Peps in my journal mate 

Definitely supposed to be good for you oldies  but it seems to help with a lot of things and the whole thing of having to run it for 6 months to see any changes is a myth which is good.

Haha I knew being nice to you would make you uneasy :lol: it felt weird for me too so im gonna go ahead and call you a cnut! Ahhh so much better :laugh:

Hahaha what you on about? You have abs and you are just the same mate, remember I am 6ft 1 and only 17st 4lbs so its not that heavy, only about 110kg in the morning, you're looking huge in that last pic (obviously not your chest :lol: )

So.....you fcking competing or you just gonna leave us for a few months again? You're more flaky than eczema :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Still waiting for my Nando's.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Still waiting for my Nando's.... :001_tt2:


You know where i am!

The offer still stands so whenever you get the chance, pop down:thumb:

@Chelsea i knew you'd pipe up when i mentioned my chest, ugly fvck


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> You know where i am!
> 
> The offer still stands so whenever you get the chance, pop down:thumb:
> 
> @Chelsea i knew you'd pipe up when i mentioned my chest, ugly fvck


 :lol: I cant rep you back so I need to spread some love around!

Made me lol a lot! When you mentioned your chest......or lack of :lol:

Where do you live, it says SE London, you anywhere near Wimbledon you old cnut?


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I cant rep you back so I need to spread some love around!
> 
> Made me lol a lot! When you mentioned your chest......or lack of :lol:
> 
> Where do you live, it says SE London, you anywhere near Wimbledon you old cnut?


I ain't telling you where i live you stalking weirdo lol!

I live in Greenwich, Plumstead Common to be exact. Nowhere near Wimbledon thank ****.

If you're ever near the area let me know.........so i can get as far the fvck away as i can


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> I ain't telling you where i live you stalking weirdo lol!
> 
> I live in Greenwich, Plumstead Common to be exact. Nowhere near Wimbledon thank ****.
> 
> If you're ever near the area let me know.........so i can get as far the fvck away as i can


 :lol: that cracked me up! I can see the papers now......"Man with no chest seen hanging around Wimbledon"


----------



## Queenie

In for the session with @Chelsea and @Sharpy76....

OMFG!!!   #heaven :wub:


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> In for the session with @Chelsea and @Sharpy76....
> 
> OMFG!!!   #heaven :wub:


X 2


----------



## Sharpy76

Oh. Dear. God.

@RXQueenie & @Keeks, careful ladies, i still have some Zafa sus floating around my system:whistling:

*goes for a very cold shower*


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> X 2





Sharpy76 said:


> Oh. Dear. God.
> 
> @RXQueenie & @Keeks, careful ladies, i still have some Zafa sus floating around my system:whistling:
> 
> *goes for a very cold shower*


Keeks imagine a Sharpy and Chelsea bukkake party


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> In for the session with @Chelsea and @Sharpy76....
> 
> OMFG!!!   #heaven :wub:





Keeks said:


> X 2


 :lol: you horny bitches  when we booking this?



Sharpy76 said:


> Oh. Dear. God.
> 
> @RXQueenie & @Keeks, careful ladies,* i still have some Zafa sus floating around my system* :whistling:
> 
> *goes for a very cold shower*


You need it at your age to keep up :lol:



RXQueenie said:


> Keeks imagine a Sharpy and Chelsea bukkake party


Think that should be your new avi's once the event has taken place


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you horny bitches  when we booking this?
> 
> Think that should be your new avi's once the event has taken place


Yeah ok, deal


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah ok, deal


Screen shotting that sh1t as evidence :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> face shotting that sh1t as evidence :thumbup1:


fixed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Smells of jizz in here....


----------



## JANIKvonD

damn


----------



## Keeks

Everywhere I go today it's either food talk or rude talk. :bounce:


----------



## Sharpy76

Dropped the boy off at footy training this morning and had a bit of a mooch around the shops, ended up buy 2 new iPad Air's. Early crimbo present to myself and one for the missus, she wouldn't have been too pleased if i'd only got myself one lol.



Now i keep thinking about all the juice i could've bought instead:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Dropped the boy off at footy training this morning and had a bit of a mooch around the shops, ended up buy 2 new iPad Air's. Early crimbo present to myself and one for the missus, she wouldn't have been too pleased if i'd only got myself one lol.
> 
> View attachment 139412
> 
> 
> Now i keep thinking about all the juice i could've bought instead:lol:


what a waste :lol: u pre-ordered the ps4 mate?


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> what a waste :lol: u pre-ordered the ps4 mate?


Yeah you're right, i'll take the missus's one back and get some GH:devil2:

And does a bear sh!t in the woods?!

I've pre-ordered so hoping i'll get it on launch.

You ordered one mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning Johnny, what's the difference with the new iPad?

Ps4 looks immense but Mrs will actually kill me if i buy one as hardly use the ps3 anymore


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah you're right, i'll take the missus's one back and get some GH:devil2:
> 
> And does a bear sh!t in the woods?!
> 
> I've pre-ordered so hoping i'll get it on launch.
> 
> You ordered one mate?


na i've not pre ordered it......but i will be getting 1 on release day :lol: shops up here overstock & are never busy when something BIG is released.



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Johnny, what's the difference with the new iPad?
> 
> Ps4 looks immense but Mrs will actually kill me if i buy one *as hardly use the ps3 anymore*


SNAP!! cant get any decent hours clocked on it anymore because of the kids!! so i told her i wasnt fussed about the ps4....she said "you're fuking getting it...RITE. because i dont know what else to buy u for christmas" :lol: so not gonna argue tbh


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Johnny, what's the difference with the new iPad?
> 
> Ps4 looks immense but Mrs will actually kill me if i buy one as hardly use the ps3 anymore


Johnny:lol:

It's lighter, faster and errr thats probably about it, you know how Apple roll!

Had iPhone's, iPod's but never an iPad so thought fvck it.

I'm the same mate, hardly get any time on the ps3 or xbox these days but i'm still a ps4!



JANIKvonD said:


> na i've not pre ordered it......but i will be getting 1 on release day :lol: shops up here overstock & are never busy when something BIG is released.
> 
> SNAP!! cant get any decent hours clocked on it anymore because of the kids!! so i told her i wasnt fussed about the ps4....she said "you're fuking getting it...RITE. because i dont know what else to buy u for christmas" :lol: so not gonna argue tbh


Be rude to not get one then, you got a keeper there mate


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Dropped the boy off at footy training this morning and had a bit of a mooch around the shops, ended up buy 2 new iPad Air's. Early crimbo present to myself and one for the missus, she wouldn't have been too pleased if i'd only got myself one lol.
> 
> View attachment 139412
> 
> 
> Now i keep thinking about all the juice i could've bought instead:lol:


Women hate gadgets, send me one instead.


----------



## mikemull

How's the iPad I'm well jealous!


----------



## tyz123

In mate


----------



## Sharpy76

tyz123 said:


> In mate


Nice one mate, although there's not much going on in here of late, but.... I've started a cut 2 weeks ago so there'll be more activity for sure!

Getting some advice diet and training wise as I've never bothered calorie counting hence ive only gotten my physique so far when attempting to cut before I've just given up or bored because I haven't got the results I wanted.

Anyway, I've done good so far. I know it's only been 2 weeks but it's a start lol.

I'll be getting some pics up tonight hopefully of current condition.

The ball is officially rolling again:beer:


----------



## tyz123

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one mate, although there's not much going on in here of late, but.... I've started a cut 2 weeks ago so there'll be more activity for sure!
> 
> Getting some advice diet and training wise as I've never bothered calorie counting hence ive only gotten my physique so far when attempting to cut before I've just given up or bored because I haven't got the results I wanted.
> 
> Anyway, I've done good so far. I know it's only been 2 weeks but it's a start lol.
> 
> I'll be getting some pics up tonight hopefully of current condition.
> 
> The ball is officially rolling again:beer:


Haha bro u looked good in pics I seen man can wait see a update cuts going good though yeah :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one mate, although there's not much going on in here of late, but.... I've started a cut 2 weeks ago so there'll be more activity for sure!
> 
> Getting some advice diet and training wise as I've never bothered calorie counting hence ive only gotten my physique so far when attempting to cut before I've just given up or bored because I haven't got the results I wanted.
> 
> Anyway, I've done good so far. I know it's only been 2 weeks but it's a start lol.
> 
> I'll be getting some pics up tonight hopefully of current condition.
> 
> The ball is officially rolling again:beer:


About time you came back :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

Missed ya mate! Glad your back. Suppose ill start following this again then.......


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea keep this updated Sharpster, will look out for the pics to see where you're at!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Yea keep this updated Sharpster, will look out for the pics to see where you're at!


He will be as ripped as ever, massive arms, vascular as **** and will say he looks shít :lol:


----------



## Dan94

In


----------



## sxbarnes

Good to hear from you Mr sharp :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> He will be as ripped as ever, massive arms, vascular as **** and will say he looks shít :lol:


I wish lol, you do realise I was natty for 5mths?!

That all changed 2wks ago though. Doing 750mg AP Testoblin and 600mg NP Masteron enanthate, 5 3ml jabs so far and they've all been smooth as fvck with zero pip!!!


----------



## Keeks

In! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I wish lol, you do realise I was natty for 5mths?!
> 
> That all changed 2wks ago though. Doing 750mg AP Testoblin and 600mg NP Masteron enanthate, 5 3ml jabs so far and they've all been smooth as fvck with zero pip!!!


You junkie!!

Lol

You'll be back to your old self in no time :beer:


----------



## Queenie

Welcome back Sharpy!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Okay, pretty hesitant about posting these but hey ho.....

Lighting is sh!te in my kitchen, much better in daylight imo and i've got a hairy chest:laugh:

14st 11lbs first thing this morning......



And of course the compulsory catalogue pose :lol:



Anyway, this is where i am at the mo. Hopefully the juice will work it's magic and rid me of the natty look soon lol!

Lets. Get. Shredded.


----------



## Keeks

:lol: Catalogue pose cracked me up! I think that should defo be a standard pose for all journals on here!

Looking good! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Yep, you look great!

What a nob :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> :lol: Catalogue pose cracked me up! I think that should defo be a standard pose for all journals on here!
> 
> Looking good! :thumbup1:


Thought you might like that lol.

Need to work on some new ones, catalogue posing ain't easy ya know



R0BLET said:


> Yep, you look great!
> 
> What a nob :lol:


Haha thanks mate but you know how this game is, we're NEVER happy with how we look!

Anyway, 60mins fasted cardio (130bpm LISS) done this morning on my bike.

Had 50g GoNutrition isolate and 30g natural peanut butter, had to use some Whole Earth PB and after going through a tub of GN's, I found it quite salty tbh. Funny cos I've never noticed it before.

Off to do arms in a bit.


----------



## RACK

Still looking as good as ever mate......... bastard haha


----------



## tyz123

Sharpy76 said:


> Okay, pretty hesitant about posting these but hey ho.....
> 
> Lighting is sh!te in my kitchen, much better in daylight imo and i've got a hairy chest:laugh:
> 
> 14st 11lbs first thing this morning......
> 
> View attachment 147867
> View attachment 147870
> View attachment 147868
> View attachment 147869
> View attachment 147878
> View attachment 147879
> 
> 
> And of course the compulsory catalogue pose :lol:
> 
> View attachment 147871
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is where i am at the mo. Hopefully the juice will work it's magic and rid me of the natty look soon lol!
> 
> Lets. Get. Shredded.


Looking good mate


----------



## Bad Alan

You've got mail !


----------



## Sharpy76

Morning ladies and gents!

As my previous attempts at any sort of cut never ended well I thought I'd seek some advice as I don't want to mess this one up. Up steps @Bad Alan, he has very kindly tailored a whole new diet plan for me. Think we can all agree he's a very knowledgable young man so I have all my faith in him!

Straight away when he see my current diet he wrote "MORE FOOD" lol, so glad I approached him early enough before I went any further and fvcked up my metabolism through not eating enough.

So new diet has started today, protein, carbs and fats are all up. Timings have changed to fit in with my training and non training days.

Only thing is, he has cut cardio down to 40mins, I almost shed a tear lol!

Think I'll be bending his ear about a new training programme, if he doesn't add me to ignore before I get the chance

Pics will be sent every week and I'll update in here every 2.

So yeah, gonna stick to the plan to the letter and hopefully get my self down to single digits bf with his help!!!!


----------



## tyz123

Bro I need a get myself a pair of arms like you haha feel to cry with my skinny 16.3 inch arms


----------



## Xelibrium

haha why so hesitant to post mate you look top notch id be walking round streets with no top on if i was you!

Good going bro

-Nohomo tho


----------



## tyz123

Xelibrium said:


> haha why so hesitant to post mate you look top notch id be walking round streets with no top on if i was you!
> 
> Good going bro
> 
> -Nohomo tho


Who me haha ? Who said I don't haha joking pal


----------



## Xelibrium

tyz123 said:


> Who me haha ? Who said I don't haha joking pal


I meant @Sharpy76 But if you wish you may pretend i meant you  haha


----------



## tyz123

Xelibrium said:


> I meant @Sharpy76 But if you wish you may pretend i meant you  haha


Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Total pr**k, still looking really good lol.

In! Again..... :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Morning ladies and gents!
> 
> As my previous attempts at any sort of cut never ended well I thought I'd seek some advice as I don't want to mess this one up. Up steps @Bad Alan, he has very kindly tailored a whole new diet plan for me. Think we can all agree he's a very knowledgable young man so I have all my faith in him!
> 
> Straight away when he see my current diet he wrote "MORE FOOD" lol, so glad I approached him early enough before I went any further and fvcked up my metabolism through not eating enough.
> 
> So new diet has started today, protein, carbs and fats are all up. Timings have changed to fit in with my training and non training days.
> 
> Only thing is, he has cut cardio down to 40mins, I almost shed a tear lol!
> 
> Think I'll be bending his ear about a new training programme, if he doesn't add me to ignore before I get the chance
> 
> Pics will be sent every week and I'll update in here every 2.
> 
> So yeah, gonna stick to the plan to the letter and hopefully get my self down to single digits bf with his help!!!!


Is there anything he can do with your face or is that beyond and sort of drug/surgical procedure :lol:


----------



## Dan94

Sharpy76 said:


> Okay, pretty hesitant about posting these but hey ho.....
> 
> Lighting is sh!te in my kitchen, much better in daylight imo and i've got a hairy chest:laugh:
> 
> 14st 11lbs first thing this morning......
> 
> View attachment 147867
> View attachment 147870
> View attachment 147868
> View attachment 147869
> View attachment 147878
> View attachment 147879
> 
> 
> And of course the compulsory catalogue pose :lol:
> 
> View attachment 147871
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is where i am at the mo. Hopefully the juice will work it's magic and rid me of the natty look soon lol!
> 
> Lets. Get. Shredded.


Looking great mate :thumb:

If that's a "hairy chest" then fúck knows what mine is :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Is there anything he can do with your face or is that beyond and sort of drug/surgical procedure :lol:


 :lol:

You're just jealous you can't pull off the catalogue pose, fvcking big breasted bully......


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> You're just jealous you can't pull off the catalogue pose, fvcking big breasted bully......


Mate I don't need to...... I'd be on the cover motherfcker


----------



## Dazarms

Sharpy76 said:


> Morning ladies and gents!
> 
> As my previous attempts at any sort of cut never ended well I thought I'd seek some advice as I don't want to mess this one up. Up steps @Bad Alan, he has very kindly tailored a whole new diet plan for me. Think we can all agree he's a very knowledgable young man so I have all my faith in him!
> 
> Straight away when he see my current diet he wrote "MORE FOOD" lol, so glad I approached him early enough before I went any further and fvcked up my metabolism through not eating enough.
> 
> So new diet has started today, protein, carbs and fats are all up. Timings have changed to fit in with my training and non training days.
> 
> Only thing is, he has cut cardio down to 40mins, I almost shed a tear lol!
> 
> Think I'll be bending his ear about a new training programme, if he doesn't add me to ignore before I get the chance
> 
> Pics will be sent every week and I'll update in here every 2.
> 
> So yeah, gonna stick to the plan to the letter and hopefully get my self down to single digits bf with his help!!!!


Mate what a way spend my sat night here

just sat for past couple hours reading through this whole jouranl here start - finnish

got to say V impressive and prob one the only journals ive kept on reading fully

So where u at right now with ur cycle what will u be using to help get BF down single digits

u look great man "no ****"

does @badalan take clients on for helping with diet and training?


----------



## Sharpy76

Dazarms said:


> Mate what a way spend my sat night here
> 
> just sat for past couple hours reading through this whole jouranl here start - finnish
> 
> got to say V impressive and prob one the only journals ive kept on reading fully
> 
> So where u at right now with ur cycle what will u be using to help get BF down single digits
> 
> u look great man "no ****"
> 
> does @badalan take clients on for helping with diet and training?


Thanks mate!

Been an inconsistent couple of years since i started the journal, but I've done ok from where I was at at the beginning.

Im 3wks into my current cycle, had a break for 5mths. Think ill blast and cruise in future tbh. Anyway, a long way to go but I defo feel I'm in safe hands with @Bad Alan's help.


----------



## Sharpy76

@Dazarms, I'm currently doing Alpha Pharma testobolin (750mg) and NP Mast E (600mg). Like I said, only 3wks in so far.

Also got ROHM winnys, AP clens and pharma t3, but I'll add them as and when I'm told!


----------



## Dazarms

Sharpy76 said:


> @Dazarms, I'm currently doing Alpha Pharma testobolin (750mg) and NP Mast E (600mg). Like I said, only 3wks in so far.
> 
> Also got ROHM winnys, AP clens and pharma t3, but I'll add them as and when I'm told!


mate sounds good

Im sitting at same weight as urself and same height also from reading up here

Goals for me are adding lean muscle , dropping bf under 10% and bringing up weaker areas mine are rear delts, legs, calfs back

Are u back on a strict diet tracking macros/Cals mate?

Do u follow any kind of timed carb approach where u keep protein fat meals and protein carb meals seperate. using bulk your carbs around your workout?

Had one last question when u were using Dbol for 4 weeks what dose did u run them at

Ive just started them today along with Testolic prop 750mg , Tren A 600mg, Mast P 600mg. and Anavar 100mg, T3 and clen,

got me some DS blue hearts to add in here but not sure what dose to run them at ,

dont want to get bloated or puffy looking on them.

noticed in ur pics when u were on them u never looked watery or puffy at all


----------



## Dagman72

Always thought bad alan should go into some online coaching.

Good to see you back again sharpy. Hopefully your stay longer this time!!

Still training at crawfords?


----------



## Sharpy76

Dazarms said:


> mate sounds good
> 
> Im sitting at same weight as urself and same height also from reading up here
> 
> Goals for me are adding lean muscle , dropping bf under 10% and bringing up weaker areas mine are rear delts, legs, calfs back
> 
> Are u back on a strict diet tracking macros/Cals mate?
> 
> Do u follow any kind of timed carb approach where u keep protein fat meals and protein carb meals seperate. using bulk your carbs around your workout?
> 
> Had one last question when u were using Dbol for 4 weeks what dose did u run them at
> 
> Ive just started them today along with Testolic prop 750mg , Tren A 600mg, Mast P 600mg. and Anavar 100mg, T3 and clen,
> 
> got me some DS blue hearts to add in here but not sure what dose to run them at ,
> 
> dont want to get bloated or puffy looking on them.
> 
> noticed in ur pics when u were on them u never looked watery or puffy at all


Yes mate, been dieting for 3wks but i guess you can say I started properly with @Bad Alan's plan from Saturday. Before that I was eating too few calories that has been rectified now.

On training days carbs do tend to be focused around training.

When I did blue hearts, I'm sure i did 40mg ED. I did notice a bit of bloat tbh, don't think it can be helped with dbols?

Looks like a decent cycle you've started, good luck mate!

@Dagman72, thanks fella, hope all is well?

Yep, still down at Crayfords mate, every weekday morning


----------



## Dazarms

Sharpy76 said:


> Yes mate, been dieting for 3wks but i guess you can say I started properly with @Bad Alan's plan from Saturday. Before that I was eating too few calories that has been rectified now.
> 
> On training days carbs do tend to be focused around training.
> 
> When I did blue hearts, I'm sure i did 40mg ED. I did notice a bit of bloat tbh, don't think it can be helped with dbols?
> 
> Looks like a decent cycle you've started, good luck mate!
> 
> @Dagman72, thanks fella, hope all is well?
> 
> Yep, still down at Crayfords mate, every weekday morning


did u find a decent substitue to the tren mate?

I no u were saying no way would u ever run tren again

I love the results tren gives u

however starting dislike sides of the drug

also It's starting to wreck my hair ! Which its just started doing this past year

hair line is going very thin and im not prone to hair loss at all!

both dad and mam's dad are both full head!

read up tren and mast are killers for this happening maybe mast even more so than tren!

And ive got both in cycle atm

Wouldnt be sure what to replace them with if I dropped them out as cutting cycle would then only be

prop, anavar, t3/clen , GH

maybe throw some Anadrol in for keeping fullness 50mg preworkout works well when lean

any tips mate?


----------



## Sharpy76

Dazarms said:


> did u find a decent substitue to the tren mate?
> 
> I no u were saying no way would u ever run tren again
> 
> I love the results tren gives u
> 
> however starting dislike sides of the drug
> 
> also It's starting to wreck my hair ! Which its just started doing this past year
> 
> hair line is going very thin and im not prone to hair loss at all!
> 
> both dad and mam's dad are both full head!
> 
> read up tren and mast are killers for this happening maybe mast even more so than tren!
> 
> And ive got both in cycle atm
> 
> Wouldnt be sure what to replace them with if I dropped them out as cutting cycle would then only be
> 
> prop, anavar, t3/clen , GH
> 
> maybe throw some Anadrol in for keeping fullness 50mg preworkout works well when lean
> 
> any tips mate?


I'm no expert but I think you'd do fine on just test and an oral like winny or var for cutting. Adding in clen's/t3 when needed?

I don't know too much about GH tbh but it's certainly something I like the sound of, especially at my age lol!

Regarding tren, I would never do tren e again however, I'd definitely consider doing tren ace in a ttm blend, possibly. At least it'll be out of my system soon enough if it doesn't agree with me. But I won't do anything without @Bad Alan's say so first.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I had bad experience with tren e as well mate but then ran a ttm cycle using tren ace and got no bad sides at all. Could be worth a go at some stage. Not sure if it's the mast or the tren ace that makes the difference but either way it worked


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> I had bad experience with tren e as well mate but then ran a ttm cycle using tren ace and got no bad sides at all. Could be worth a go at some stage. Not sure if it's the mast or the tren ace that makes the difference but either way it worked


Yeah I've heard a lot of people say the same mate.

Tbh, I was gaining well when I did tren e but the anxiety got the better of me and I sacked it off. Trouble was, it took fvcking ages to get it out of my system and back to normal, not a nice experience at all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah I've heard a lot of people say the same mate.
> 
> Tbh, I was gaining well when I did tren e but the anxiety got the better of me and I sacked it off. Trouble was, it took fvcking ages to get it out of my system and back to normal, not a nice experience at all.


Sounds exactly like what happened to me tbh mate.


----------



## RowRow

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah I've heard a lot of people say the same mate.
> 
> Tbh, I was gaining well when I did tren e but the anxiety got the better of me and I sacked it off. Trouble was, it took fvcking ages to get it out of my system and back to normal, not a nice experience at all.


I have the same issues.

Tren enth is like a dark cloud that makes me very depressed/paranoid/obsessive with some god like moments

But tren ace just makes me snappy.


----------



## Bad Alan

Maybe tren ace worth a go Sharpster - we will add this as you get leaner and play with ratio of test/tren.

How's it been going anyway? Workouts strong?


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Maybe tren ace worth a go Sharpster - we will add this as you get leaner and play with ratio of test/tren.
> 
> How's it been going anyway? Workouts strong?


Going good mate!

Really energetic in the gym this week too, full of beans! Maybe it's a combo of more cals and the maltodextrin intra? Or the juice lol!

Been trying to find the right weights for the right amount of reps so it's been a bit of trial and error tbh.

Get pics done tomorrow night and weigh in Sat morning. Been bang on to the gram with my diet, quite pleased with myself actually haha. The only thing I missed was the malto intra because I had to wait till Tuesday for my GN order to arrive.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Going good mate!
> 
> Really energetic in the gym this week too, full of beans! Maybe it's a combo of more cals and the maltodextrin intra? Or the juice lol!
> 
> Been trying to find the right weights for the right amount of reps so it's been a bit of trial and error tbh.
> 
> Get pics done tomorrow night and weigh in Sat morning. Been bang on to the gram with my diet, quite pleased with myself actually haha. The only thing I missed was the malto intra because I had to wait till Tuesday for my GN order to arrive.


Yea the intra carbs will help with that, probably extra food too! No issue on having to wait for malto.

Week1 is always trial and error and setting weights to beat the next week!

Perfect mate just send them over in email and I'll get back to you  great uouve had a good week!


----------



## Sharpy76

Had my weekly weigh in on Saturday morning, first thing and despite upping cals, lowering cardio (grrrr lol) I still lost 1lb 5oz's!!

Diet has been bang on to the gram despite the usual Sunday torment. Sunday is the only day when the whole family are indoors together the WHOLE day. That means having the kids pick a sweeties and goodies throughout the day, while I'm munching chicken and broccoli, but I didn't feel like deviating once tbh. Bearing in mind, I've been dieting for 2wks prior to getting a proper plan from @Bad Alan, so 3wks completely clean is an achievement for me. I think the missus has been catting out for dominos more than me lol!

Will seemed happy with the pics I sent so all good in the hood. I'll be posting so e in here at the end of this week.

No stims or winny added in yet either but I getting more and more vascular as the days go by, quite exciting even though it's early days!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Good progress with all macros/kcals increased. A visual change and good loss too when was expecting it to go up really  no changes and great consistency.

Another good week and we will be seeing about that dominoes


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Good progress with all macros/kcals increased. A visual change and good loss too when was expecting it to go up really  no changes and great consistency.
> 
> Another good week and we will be seeing about that dominoes


Like I said in the email, I was CONVINCED that I'd put on weight last week, would've bet my house on it as I thought I knew my body well enough, how wrong was I?! Was genuinely shocked that I actually lost weight!

Not sure whether body was depleted from my too low a calorie diet or what, but I defo feel fuller and leaner on this current diet!

And that wasn't a hint about the dominos mate lol, whenever you see fit and it'll be beneficial NOT when I'm badgering on about junk food haha. It's my daughters 13th birthday next week and she loves a bit of Nandos so we're going there I think, already decided that I'll eat before we go and just have a water lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Like I said in the email, I was CONVINCED that I'd put on weight last week, would've bet my house on it as I thought I knew my body well enough, how wrong was I?! Was genuinely shocked that I actually lost weight!
> 
> Not sure whether body was depleted from my too low a calorie diet or what, but I defo feel fuller and leaner on this current diet!
> 
> And that wasn't a hint about the dominos mate lol, whenever you see fit and it'll be beneficial NOT when I'm badgering on about junk food haha. It's my daughters 13th birthday next week and she loves a bit of Nandos so we're going there I think, already decided that I'll eat before we go and just have a water lol!


I use refeeds mate or free meals so it's fine, we will see how this week goes progress wise as it'll be 14 days on plan so you'll be around due a higher carb day.

Nandos is fine just have the butterfly chicken and salad with the cashew bits they do if it's a no carb meal or spicy rice if it's a carb meal. I eat at harvester or nandos on diet just got to pick correctly 

Just timed carbs and p/f then p/c meals working nicely!


----------



## liam0810

So I've heard William is working with you now. Stick at it and you'll be the beast of UKM. Stay away from CoD and going missing for months! Haha


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> So I've heard William is working with you now. Stick at it and you'll be the beast of UKM. Stay away from CoD and going missing for months! Haha


He certainly is mate!

And lol, don't play cod anymore just the odd game of fifa. Promise I won't go on any sabbaticals too!

Think I'll talk to him about B & C too rather than just my one cycle per year haha. Too much of a head fvck being natty for that long in between.

Looking forward to you both starting your preps, sh!t is gonna be epic!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> He certainly is mate!
> 
> And lol, don't play cod anymore just the odd game of fifa. Promise I won't go on any sabbaticals too!
> 
> Think I'll talk to him about B & C too rather than just my one cycle per year haha. Too much of a head fvck being natty for that long in between.
> 
> Looking forward to you both starting your preps, sh!t is gonna be epic!!!!!


You'll be a beast mate if you stick with him. I was saying to Will the other day that out of all on here i envy your body and genetics. Your potential iMO is ridiculous, and just so you don't get a big head you're still a southern shandy drinking fairy!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> You'll be a beast mate if you stick with him. I was saying to Will the other day that out of all on here i envy your body and genetics. Your potential iMO is ridiculous, and just so you don't get a big head you're still a southern shandy drinking fairy!


You still trying to groom me then? :lol:

Seriously though, I do think I'm getting on now (38 this year) so think my chance to get freaky big may have passed me by. Kinda wish I didn't fvck about so much when I was younger and had an attitude like Will has. He's got a wise head on his young shoulders and will go far no doubt!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> You still trying to groom me then? :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, I do think I'm getting on now (38 this year) so think my chance to get freaky big may have passed me by. Kinda wish I didn't fvck about so much when I was younger and had an attitude like Will has. He's got a wise head on his young shoulders and will go far no doubt!


Bollocks, age is but a number when aas is involved mate


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> You still trying to groom me then? :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, I do think I'm getting on now (38 this year) so think my chance to get freaky big may have passed me by. Kinda wish I didn't fvck about so much when I was younger and had an attitude like Will has. He's got a wise head on his young shoulders and will go far no doubt!


Will is a like splinter and we can learn from him like the teenage ninja mutant turtles did. I'm Raphael where as you are April O'Neil.

38 is perfect age so don't start using that excuse. Plus you're obviously young at heart still playing computer games ????

PS yes I am trying to groom you. Would you like to see my puppy?


----------



## Sharpy76

Bonjour ladies and gents (if any of you are still subbed lol)

I know I'm the worlds worst journal updater but rest assured, I've been cracking on with my training/diet.

Few highlights in the gym have been shoulder DB pressing 47.5kg for 8 reps, beating my PB which i did when I was 16st lol! Also got a PB on the t-bar, 110kg. So extremely happy with that considering I'm in a deficit. All weights and reps are going up every workout!

Anyway, it's been 4wks since @Bad Alan personalised my diet and training plan. Both have been bang on to the letter, apart from my free meal last Saturday, which was 1 large stuffed crust dominos (chicken, pepperoni, tomatoes and ham), a few pepperoni dough balls and a tub of Ben and Jerrys peanut butter cup. I felt sick after but I didn't want to waste a bite lol.

Start weight was 14st 11lbs, after 4wks I'm now 14st 8lbs so slowly but surely, the fat is coming off. Remember, goal is to get to single digits bf whilst maintaining as much muscle as poss and maybe build a bit more in the process.

Every Saturday morning before cardio, I send Will pics and weight. I'm personally never really happy with the pics but Will always seems to be lol. Must admit though I was quite happy when he put together a side by side comparison pic this week. Even I could see the difference and my arms look bigger too! Whether that's just an optical illusion of being leaner, I don't know but I'm happy!

But yeah, still early days but I've never felt better about training and dieting. I have total confidence in Will and just do everything he says. Any questions I have get answered within minutes, he really has been such a great help. I've no doubt, without him I would've got fed up by now, sacked it off and probably started bulking lol. Enough Willy loving for now, here's the first 4wks progress pic.

Watch. This. Space.


----------



## Queenie

Such a nice write up... and on a Monday morning too! 

Doing fab, Lee. Glad you're sticking with it.


----------



## GolfDelta

Nice going mate,face looking much leaner,abs tighter and your arms are fvcking huge lol. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Great things ahead Mr Sharp. Stick at it!


----------



## Dagman72

Looking so much better and arms do look bigger and fuller.


----------



## Keeks

Looking ace, great work. :thumbup1:Abs looking tighter.


----------



## TELBOR

You freak!!!!

That's a compliment 

Great work mate :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Deserved compliments from all big man - although Lee does have insane genetics, always said he makes drastic changes because he doesn't skip a meal or a minutes cardio either and that makes all the difference. It's surprising how many people struggle with that.

3lbs scale difference but bigger and stronger so with AAS in and food still at good levels (plus genetic factor and the fact you've held more muscle in the past) no doubt you're adding muscle tissue too.

Destination shredsville


----------



## Ginger Ben

Look great mate. Even your face looks better. Will really can work miracles :lol:


----------



## Dan94

Defo looking leaner mate :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Thanks for all the compliments guys/ladies, they really are appreciated!

Still a long way to go but at this moment in time, I've never felt better. Got my head around the whole "it's a marathon not a sprint" and really just getting my nut down and sticking to the programme.

But yeah, thanks again peeps, same time in a few weeks? :lol:

Things should get interesting in a couple of weeks. Tren ace or a onerip is getting added, never done it (did tren e once but didn't get on with it) before so expecting good things!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You'll love ace if you get on with it. I hated tren e but ace along with mast is a winning combo


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys/ladies, they really are appreciated!
> 
> Still a long way to go but at this moment in time, I've never felt better. Got my head around the whole "it's a marathon not a sprint" and really just getting my nut down and sticking to the programme.
> 
> But yeah, thanks again peeps, same time in a few weeks? :lol:
> 
> Things should get interesting in a couple of weeks. Tren ace or a onerip is getting added, never done it (did tren e once but didn't get on with it) before so expecting good things!


Will sent me the pics over the weekend and we have decided that you're competing next year and winning. no arguments. you're doing it.

and mate the change in 4 weeks is amazing! Well done and well done to Will


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll love ace if you get on with it. I hated tren e but ace along with mast is a winning combo


He will be fine the big girl  literally going to use **** all but it'll make a good difference I think!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Will sent me the pics over the weekend and we have decided that you're competing next year and winning. no arguments. you're doing it.
> 
> and mate the change in 4 weeks is amazing! Well done and well done to Will


Yea WHEN his legs are upto par (won't take long) we will have to push him up there!

I agree the change is great as we said - tighter in serratus/obliques and arms are nuts. Fully split bis and tris.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea WHEN his legs are upto par (won't take long) we will have to push him up there!
> 
> I agree the change is great as we said - tighter in serratus/obliques and arms are nuts. Fully split bis and tris.


his legs will be up soon enough as long as he trains them heavy and hard and with his genetics they'll fly up


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Will sent me the pics over the weekend and we have decided that you're competing next year and winning. no arguments. you're doing it.
> 
> and mate the change in 4 weeks is amazing! Well done and well done to Will


My legs might be chicken, but boy I can run, so you'll have to catch me first lol!

I've no doubt with Wills help, the fvckers will grow. I've definitely neglected them, a lot of it through frustration and just kinda giving up with them if I'm being really honest. My training partner isn't much help, he hates legs more than I do lol. But I'm ready to make them a priority.

Thanks though fella, always good to have you popping by as you don't seem to be on the forums as much these days


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> My legs might be chicken, but boy I can run, so you'll have to catch me first lol!
> 
> I've no doubt with Wills help, the fvckers will grow. I've definitely neglected them, a lot of it through frustration and just kinda giving up with them if I'm being really honest. My training partner isn't much help, he hates legs more than I do lol. But I'm ready to make them a priority.
> 
> Thanks though fella, always good to have you popping by as you don't seem to be on the forums as much these days


I had that problem with a training partner as he won't train legs, so now i usually just grab someone and hope they will.

Yeah i'm trying to be on here more now and will be keeping tabs on your journal and a few others on here. i'm looking forward to the next couple months seeing how you change!


----------



## DiggyV

looked for this a couple of weeks ago and couldn't find it, I have now so am IN!

Good progress mate,, amazing the impact it has on the motivation levels too.


----------



## Dagman72

Sharpy76 said:


> My legs might be chicken, but boy I can run, so you'll have to catch me first lol!
> 
> I've no doubt with Wills help, the fvckers will grow. I've definitely neglected them, a lot of it through frustration and just kinda giving up with them if I'm being really honest. My training partner isn't much help, he hates legs more than I do lol. But I'm ready to make them a priority.
> 
> Thanks though fella, always good to have you popping by as you don't seem to be on the forums as much these days


last time i was at your gym i did notice quite a few chicken legs walking around on big shoulders. Bloody pussys!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Dagman72 said:


> last time i was at your gym i did notice quite a few chicken legs walking around on big shoulders. Bloody pussys!!!


Lol!

You obviously didn't bump into Cecil Croasdaile, he has enough legs for all of us:lol:


----------



## Dagman72

Still training there is he. Has he done much since going pro?


----------



## Queenie

Great meeting u today and you're so lucky to have that gym!! Enjoy your chocolate tiffin tonight


----------



## Vickky

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 150324
> 
> 
> View attachment 150325
> 
> 
> View attachment 150326
> 
> 
> Great meeting u today and you're so lucky to have that gym!! Enjoy your chocolate tiffin tonight
> 
> View attachment 150327


Looking good guys ! No pictures with you missy !!


----------



## Queenie

Vickky said:


> Looking good guys ! No pictures with you missy !!


Definitely not lol. Too camera shy


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Great meeting u today and you're so lucky to have that gym!! Enjoy your chocolate tiffin tonight
> 
> View attachment 150327


Freaks :lol:


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 150324
> 
> 
> View attachment 150325
> 
> 
> View attachment 150326
> 
> 
> Great meeting u today and you're so lucky to have that gym!! Enjoy your chocolate tiffin tonight
> 
> View attachment 150327


You're a right big b4stard! Actually all three of you are. Still all ugly southerners though


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> You're a right big b4stard! Actually all three of you are. Still all ugly southerners though


My boyfriend is not ugly, nor Southern. Don't be so mean!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> My boyfriend is not ugly, nor Southern. Don't be so mean!


Don't worry @liam0810 she wasn't offended by the calling me ugly, she was nodding along until you called me southern!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> My boyfriend is not ugly, nor Southern. Don't be so mean!


Northerners are real men


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Northerners are real men


That's right


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Northerners are real men


You're a midlander aren't you :lol:

Wet as fvck


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great pics. All looking good


----------



## Dan94

Looking good guys.  You all live close or just a special meet up?


----------



## Queenie

Dan94 said:


> Looking good guys.  You all live close or just a special meet up?


All pretty much live within 45 mins of each other


----------



## DiggyV

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 150324
> 
> 
> View attachment 150325
> 
> 
> View attachment 150326
> 
> 
> Great meeting u today and you're so lucky to have that gym!! Enjoy your chocolate tiffin tonight
> 
> View attachment 150327


Looking sharp, of you'll excuse the pun mate. You too Will. Who's the fat fcuk on the left in that last picture, he could do with leaving the pies alone. :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Really enjoyed today with @Bad Alan, @RXQueenie and even @Chelsea is ok lol!

Was fvcking hard work trying to keep up with those big bastards, really struggled tbh but did my best. Was a great arm session though. My excuse was that they have 3st and 4st on me AND I'm in a deficit

Currently say here with my belly full of Dominos. Letting that digest then I'm starting work on some Ben and Jerrys peanut butter cup and a chocolate thingy (lol) that Claire kindly baked, can't wait for that!!!!!!!

Was a pleasure to meet them all and I can't wait to do it again, real good bunch of genuine guys and gals:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Dude the pizza and ice cream (good choice btw) is well earned!

Good attitude with training goes a long way and I know I learn from every session so take that on board and carry on smashing it...

... until we visit u next time lol


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> My boyfriend is not ugly, nor Southern. Don't be so mean!


Haha sorry Claire! I mean next to them two he is a rose between two thorns and he better not be turning southern!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Really enjoyed today with @Bad Alan, @RXQueenie and even @Chelsea is ok lol!
> 
> Was fvcking hard work trying to keep up with those big bastards, really struggled tbh but did my best. Was a great arm session though. My excuse was that they have 3st and 4st on me AND I'm in a deficit
> 
> Currently say here with my belly full of Dominos. Letting that digest then I'm starting work on some Ben and Jerrys peanut butter cup and a chocolate thingy (lol) that Claire kindly baked, can't wait for that!!!!!!!
> 
> Was a pleasure to meet them all and I can't wait to do it again, real good bunch of genuine guys and gals:thumb:


Mate I guarantee you held your own and as you said you're training in a deficit.

Plus Will and Phil are strong fcukers so no shame only being a little behind those two.

Enjoy the dominos and the choc thing Claire made!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Haha sorry Claire! I mean next to them two he is a rose between two thorns and he better not be turning southern!


Don't worry Liam Im looking forward to getting a "little bit" of northern back in me at body power


----------



## Bad Alan

Pleasure Lee and glad you enjoyed the free meal  the "Claire are you wills translator" comment hasn't been forgotten though rest assured, that'll be taken into consideration during your next diet review 

In seriousness was a great session and nice meet up, in great shape (arms and delts are outstanding) and looking forward to seeing you hit your goals. Till next time!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Don't worry Liam Im looking forward to getting a "little bit" of northern back in me at body power


If by this you mean me bumming you then yes it'll be fun!

Seeing size of you, Phil and lee I'm gonna be looking small!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Pleasure Lee and glad you enjoyed the free meal  the "Claire are you wills translator" comment hasn't been forgotten though rest assured, that'll be taken into consideration during your next diet review
> 
> In seriousness was a great session and nice meet up, in great shape (arms and delts are outstanding) and looking forward to seeing you hit your goals. Till next time!


Is Sharpy one of these who pretends he can't understand northerners?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Is Sharpy one of these who pretends he can't understand northerners?


Hahah they genuinely all squint and blankly stare at me in a hopeless state when trying to figure out what I just mumbled


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Pleasure Lee and glad you enjoyed the free meal  the "Claire are you wills translator" comment hasn't been forgotten though rest assured, that'll be taken into consideration during your next diet review
> 
> In seriousness was a great session and nice meet up, in great shape (arms and delts are outstanding) and looking forward to seeing you hit your goals. Till next time!


Pizza was goooooooooood! Gonna smash legs tomorrow on the back of that!

Definitely setting myself that target for next year and if you don't object, you'll be keeping me on the straight and narrow all the way!

I don't expect you guys to travel to me, I'll be more than happy to make the effort next time, 'twas a blast!



liam0810 said:


> Mate I guarantee you held your own and as you said you're training in a deficit.
> 
> Plus Will and Phil are strong fcukers so no shame only being a little behind those two.
> 
> Enjoy the dominos and the choc thing Claire made!


Mate, they are both BIG fvckers. Quite intimidating tbh!

Both strong as ox's too. They're both gonna go far IMO.

Looking forward to putting on some size with Wills help once I've finished cutting. Both of them thiught I should crack on gaining now but I wanna get ripped then gain slowly with as little fat as poss.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Pizza was goooooooooood! Gonna smash legs tomorrow on the back of that!
> 
> Definitely setting myself that target for next year and if you don't object, you'll be keeping me on the straight and narrow all the way!
> 
> I don't expect you guys to travel to me, I'll be more than happy to make the effort next time, 'twas a blast!
> 
> Mate, they are both BIG fvckers. Quite intimidating tbh!
> 
> Both strong as ox's too. They're both gonna go far IMO.
> 
> Looking forward to putting on some size with Wills help once I've finished cutting. Both of them thiught I should crack on gaining now but I wanna get ripped then gain slowly with as little fat as poss.


I'm in for sure  your very easy to help as follow everything and update perfectly without having to chase. Great attitude.

It's no problem as we like a change of scenery!

With the goals thing I definately think now you're so close just keep pushing till like we said it becomes a chore to even walk around lol. Get super lean to hit that goal and be your best ever, then yep totally - very lean gaining. You'll look even more freaky and especially when those legs are up to par with those arms  seriously some of the most impressive lean muscular arms I've seen @Chelsea agrees too, although he's too proud to admit it lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> I'm in for sure  your very easy to help as follow everything and update perfectly without having to chase. Great attitude.
> 
> It's no problem as we like a change of scenery!
> 
> With the goals thing I definately think now you're so close just keep pushing till like we said it becomes a chore to even walk around lol. Get super lean to hit that goal and be your best ever, then yep totally - very lean gaining. You'll look even more freaky and especially when those legs are up to par with those arms  *seriously some of the most impressive lean muscular arms I've seen @Chelsea agrees too, although he's too proud to admit it lol.*


WOW? Really?

I take that as a massive compliment as you really know what you're talking about. Means a lot!

@Chelsea would rather stick rusty nails down his old chap before admit that lol

Still think I need to chest up too though haha


----------



## Sharpy76

Pinched a couple more pics from today out of Claire's journal...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> WOW? Really?
> 
> I take that as a massive compliment as you really know what you're talking about. Means a lot!
> 
> @Chelsea would rather stick rusty nails down his old chap before admit that lol
> 
> Still think I need to chest up too though haha


For sure (don't tell Scott I said that)  going to get them full retarded during gaining season lol! Def work some more chest and put abit more focus on it. Good to see physique in person to get ideas!


----------



## bail

Sharpy76 said:


> Pinched a couple more pics from today out of Claire's journal...
> 
> View attachment 150343
> 
> 
> View attachment 150344


Looking awesome mate!!!!


----------



## Dan94

Arms look brilliant mate


----------



## DiggyV

Sharpy76 said:


> Pinched a couple more pics from today out of Claire's journal...
> 
> View attachment 150343
> 
> 
> View attachment 150344


These just reinforce what I said before mate - looking great.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You're a midlander aren't you :lol:
> 
> Wet as fvck


I'm passed Watford - Northerner :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Almost forgot, in my quest to get shredded, I've decided to add something I've always wanted to do to help me along the way....



And I promise these are the last pics from today. Will Whatsapp'd these and I forgot about them but I may as well put them up.

Note the dodgy as fvck posing, fvcking hard work to get right tbh!









Also, tren ace goes in in a weeks time, never did it before so along with th GH, I've got high expectations to take it to the next level!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Almost forgot, in my quest to get shredded, I've decided to add something I've always wanted to do to help me along the way....
> 
> View attachment 150346
> 
> 
> And I promise these are the last pics from today. Will Whatsapp'd these and I forgot about them but I may as well put them up.
> 
> Note the dodgy as fvck posing, fvcking hard work to get right tbh!
> 
> View attachment 150347
> 
> 
> View attachment 150348
> 
> 
> View attachment 150349
> 
> 
> View attachment 150350
> 
> 
> Also, tren ace goes in in a weeks time, never did it before so along with th GH, I've got high expectations to take it to the next level!


FFS, GH and tren ace going in! You already look amazing.

If I was a lady...... I would :wub:


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> FFS, GH and tren ace going in! You already look amazing.
> 
> If I was a lady...... I would :wub:


LOL, chase me x

Well I figured that now would be probably the best time to try it as I'm in the best shape I've been in so hopefully I'll get to see the benefits. Also it's more cost effective on a cut rather when gaining!

Interesting to see how my body responds to them both being added. GH went in this morning pre cardio, clens started yesterday and tren ace next week, I'm a fooking junkie like you now my brother:lol:


----------



## Keenam

Hi mate. Looking good. You are both my age and height and I am no where near in condition terms; time to up my game! Thanks for the help in setting goals. It is helpful to have journals like this to see what can be done with good diet and hard work!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> LOL, chase me x
> 
> Well I figured that now would be probably the best time to try it as I'm in the best shape I've been in so hopefully I'll get to see the benefits. Also it's more cost effective on a cut rather when gaining!
> 
> Interesting to see how my body responds to them both being added. GH went in this morning pre cardio, clens started yesterday and tren ace next week, I'm a fooking junkie like you now my brother:lol:


I'd agree mate. Perfect time to smash the GH in :beer:

PMSL, my cycle is tame


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> Looking sharp, of you'll excuse the pun mate. You too Will. Who's the fat fcuk on the left in that last picture, he could do with leaving the pies alone. :lol:


 :lol: you cnut..... Jealousy is an ugly colour my friend, you shouldn't wear it 



Sharpy76 said:


> Really enjoyed today with @Bad Alan, @RXQueenie and even @Chelsea is ok lol!
> 
> Was fvcking hard work trying to keep up with those big bastards, really struggled tbh but did my best. Was a great arm session though. My excuse was that they have 3st and 4st on me AND I'm in a deficit
> 
> Currently say here with my belly full of Dominos. Letting that digest then I'm starting work on some Ben and Jerrys peanut butter cup and a chocolate thingy (lol) that Claire kindly baked, can't wait for that!!!!!!!
> 
> Was a pleasure to meet them all and I can't wait to do it again, real good bunch of genuine guys and gals:thumb:


Hahahahaha! My favourite part was dancing around whilst doing the weight you had just done a set on :lol: that felt good!!

Seriously though, as much as this pains me to say......omg it hurts....... You're actually a proper good bloke..... Edit........ Proper good old bloke and your arms are just ridiculous mate, I have no idea how they can be so weak yet so big :lol:

In all seriousness when your XS size jacket came off and guns came out I did get a slight semi, they are huge from front to back!!



Bad Alan said:


> Hahah they genuinely all squint and blankly stare at me in a hopeless state when trying to figure out what I just mumbled


This is correct, me and Lee just did the whole nod and smile thing, genuinely have no idea what you said all day


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> This is correct, me and Lee just did the whole nod and smile thing, genuinely have no idea what you said all day


I think @Bad Alan is mad right now... but even I'm having trouble deciphering the northern rant


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I think @Bad Alan is mad right now... but even I'm having trouble deciphering the northern rant


 @Sharpy76 @Chelsea @RXQueenie


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> @Sharpy76 @Chelsea @RXQueenie


Well said! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keenam said:


> Hi mate. Looking good. You are both my age and height and I am no where near in condition terms; time to up my game! Thanks for the help in setting goals. It is helpful to have journals like this to see what can be done with good diet and hard work!!


Thanks mate and thanks for popping by!

It's definitely good to have a journal to look back on and for motivation, there are some good guys on here that'll always help spur you on.

Looking back at my first post, I'm quite happy with where I've got to. But i know I could've done a lot more if I had nailed a diet and actually stuck to a plan.

Neglected the journal of late tbh BUT when my cut is finished (6wks'ish) I'm going to start a new lean bulking one and I'll be updating that properly. Looking forward to growing!!!!!!



Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! My favourite part was dancing around whilst doing the weight you had just done a set on :lol: that felt good!!
> 
> Seriously though, as much as this pains me to say......omg it hurts....... You're actually a proper good bloke..... Edit........ Proper good old bloke and your arms are just ridiculous mate, I have no idea how they can be so weak yet so big :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness when your XS size jacket came off and guns came out I did get a slight semi, they are huge from front to back!!
> 
> This is correct, me and Lee just did the whole nod and smile thing, genuinely have no idea what you said all day


Kept up with you on the dumbbell press though lol! Always been quite strong on that tbh. Bb curls I suck at, never have lifted heavy on bi's but they seem to respond to what I do do! Much prefer training tri's..

I may be old but this GH is gonna make me look 21 soon, so stick that in your pipe and smoke it fatty:lol:

I'm not saying another word about @Bad Alan's accent, I value my free meals too much. I actually love his dulcet northern tone:whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate and thanks for popping by!
> 
> It's definitely good to have a journal to look back on and for motivation, there are some good guys on here that'll always help spur you on.
> 
> Looking back at my first post, I'm quite happy with where I've got to. But i know I could've done a lot more if I had nailed a diet and actually stuck to a plan.
> 
> Neglected the journal of late tbh BUT when my cut is finished (6wks'ish) I'm going to start a new lean bulking one and I'll be updating that properly. Looking forward to growing!!!!!!
> 
> Kept up with you on the dumbbell press though lol! Always been quite strong on that tbh. Bb curls I suck at, never have lifted heavy on bi's but they seem to respond to what I do do! Much prefer training tri's..
> 
> I may be old but this GH is gonna make me look 21 soon, so stick that in your pipe and smoke it fatty:lol:
> 
> I'm not saying another word about @Bad Alan's accent, I value my free meals too much. I actually love his dulcet northern tone:whistling:


Mate don't be embarrassed everyone loves a Yorkshireman - you should see the messages phil sends  plus good idea to stay in good books before diets reviewed lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> WOW? Really?
> 
> I take that as a massive compliment as you really know what you're talking about. Means a lot!
> 
> @Chelsea would rather stick rusty nails down his old chap before admit that lol
> 
> Still think I need to chest up too though haha


As much as I like sticking rust nails down my japs eye I have to admit they are ridiculous literally look like pro arms........actually that might be coz your missing a chest......forget that then, they're ok I suppose :lol:



Bad Alan said:


> @Sharpy76 @Chelsea @RXQueenie


Beat the North? As if there was ever any competition that came from up there, everything is better down South, its like sex too......you have much more fun down south on her than staying North at her t1ts


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> As much as I like sticking rust nails down my japs eye I have to admit they are ridiculous literally look like pro arms........actually that might be coz your missing a chest......forget that then, they're ok I suppose :lol:
> 
> Beat the North? As if there was ever any competition that came from up there, everything is better down South, its like sex too......you have much more fun down south on her than staying North at her t1ts


i can say that i've slept with quite a few southerners and a lot of northern lasses and northern lasses are dirtier. Although they are a little rougher and sometimes i do get scared that they may punch me.

Its quite a well known fact that the North is better than the south. A bit like North Korea is better than South Korea. Or that North Africa is better than South Africa coz South Africa is full of aids


----------



## Queenie

You've made him do a northern rant!

Money's in the post fyi


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> You've made him do a northern rant!
> 
> Money's in the post fyi


 :lol:

There's goes my fvcking Oreo cheesecake, I hope you appreciate this!


----------



## Sharpy76

Got my supplies today, tren ace is in from next week *gulp*



Also got some NP vars and some more AP test and NP mast.

Sh!t just real:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

This gonna be goooood


----------



## C.Hill

So tren mast and var...veins galore!


----------



## Chelsea

Look what I found at work @Sharpy76..... It's your stupidly sized water bottle you carry around thinking you're some sort of pro :lol:

I have zero idea why the pic is sideways as its the right way up on the iphone?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Look what I found at work @Sharpy76..... It's your stupidly sized water bottle you carry around thinking you're some sort of pro :lol:
> 
> I have zero idea why the pic is sideways as its the right way up on the iphone?


Hand is looking well, GH fingers?

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Hand is looking well, GH fingers?
> 
> :lol:


Nah just been moisturising with @Keeks minge mayo


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Look what I found at work @Sharpy76..... It's your stupidly sized water bottle you carry around thinking you're some sort of pro :lol:
> 
> I have zero idea why the pic is sideways as its the right way up on the iphone?


If that had pink aminos in it then pretty much, yes  too funny.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nah just been moisturising with @Keeks minge mayo


Minge mayo :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Nah just been moisturising with @Keeks minge mayo


 :sneaky2: One track mind, and a dirt track at that! :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Minge mayo :lol: :lol:


Don't know which sounds better, minge mayo or his usual fanny batter?! :thumbdown:


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> If that had pink aminos in it then pretty much, yes  too funny.


Haha I know, his only saving grace was that it was AminoGo 



R0BLET said:


> Minge mayo :lol: :lol:


Thought you'd like it.....i'll send a swab sample up to you when im done with her mate :beer:



Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: One track mind, and a dirt track at that! :lol:
> 
> Don't know which sounds better, minge mayo or his usual fanny batter?! :thumbdown:


OOOOOoooohhh yea I love a dirt track


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Haha I know, his only saving grace was that it was AminoGo
> 
> Thought you'd like it.....i'll send a swab sample up to you when im done with her mate :beer:
> 
> OOOOOoooohhh yea I love a dirt track


 :sneaky2: You're a true delight aren't you?! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: You're a true delight aren't you?! :tongue:


Angel Delight.....butterscotch flavour.....goes down well.....just like me


----------



## Sharpy76

So 6wks in with @Bad Alan's cutting programme.

I'm down to 14st 7lb (4oz lol) from 14st 11lb so only lost 4lb on scale weight but feeling much much leaner. The body is a crazy thing!

GH and clens went in this week and Tren ace is going in on Monday. Looking to maybe have a solid 4/5wks on the tren then hopefully meet Will again for another session and some final pics before we start extremely lean bulking, slowly but steadily with the least amount of fat gain as possible!

Anyway, here's a sneak peak of abs. Got veins across my stomach now however, the pic isn't great but trust me, they are there!!!!



Last couple of days has been a bit of a struggle mainly because my hayfever has kicked in with a vengeance. Got over the worst, stuck to the plan 100% and feeling tons better today, so onwards and upwards!!!!!

Have a good weekend homies


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great work mate pleased it's going so well


----------



## sxbarnes

Top stuff Sharpy:thumbup1: Looking brill


----------



## TELBOR

Sexy cùnt :lol:

Looking great mate :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Sharpy76 said:


> So 6wks in with @Bad Alan's cutting programme.
> 
> I'm down to 14st 7lb (4oz lol) from 14st 11lb so only lost 4lb on scale weight but feeling much much leaner. The body is a crazy thing!
> 
> GH and clens went in this week and Tren ace is going in on Monday. Looking to maybe have a solid 4/5wks on the tren then hopefully meet Will again for another session and some final pics before we start extremely lean bulking, slowly but steadily with the least amount of fat gain as possible!
> 
> Anyway, here's a sneak peak of abs. Got veins across my stomach now however, the pic isn't great but trust me, they are there!!!!
> 
> View attachment 150613
> 
> 
> Last couple of days has been a bit of a struggle mainly because my hayfever has kicked in with a vengeance. Got over the worst, stuck to the plan 100% and feeling tons better today, so onwards and upwards!!!!!
> 
> Have a good weekend homies


quality mate


----------



## bail

Sharpy76 said:


> So 6wks in with @Bad Alan's cutting programme.
> 
> I'm down to 14st 7lb (4oz lol) from 14st 11lb so only lost 4lb on scale weight but feeling much much leaner. The body is a crazy thing!
> 
> GH and clens went in this week and Tren ace is going in on Monday. Looking to maybe have a solid 4/5wks on the tren then hopefully meet Will again for another session and some final pics before we start extremely lean bulking, slowly but steadily with the least amount of fat gain as possible!
> 
> Anyway, here's a sneak peak of abs. Got veins across my stomach now however, the pic isn't great but trust me, they are there!!!!
> 
> View attachment 150613
> 
> 
> Last couple of days has been a bit of a struggle mainly because my hayfever has kicked in with a vengeance. Got over the worst, stuck to the plan 100% and feeling tons better today, so onwards and upwards!!!!!
> 
> Have a good weekend homies


Looking very good mate,

Always had a good shape and how lean you are ATM really brings it out


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Angel Delight.....butterscotch flavour.....goes down well.....just like me


I've realised you're like a roided up version of Sid James



Everything has a dirty meaning haha


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> So 6wks in with @Bad Alan's cutting programme.
> 
> I'm down to 14st 7lb (4oz lol) from 14st 11lb so only lost 4lb on scale weight but feeling much much leaner. The body is a crazy thing!
> 
> GH and clens went in this week and Tren ace is going in on Monday. Looking to maybe have a solid 4/5wks on the tren then hopefully meet Will again for another session and some final pics before we start extremely lean bulking, slowly but steadily with the least amount of fat gain as possible!
> 
> Anyway, here's a sneak peak of abs. Got veins across my stomach now however, the pic isn't great but trust me, they are there!!!!
> 
> View attachment 150613
> 
> 
> Last couple of days has been a bit of a struggle mainly because my hayfever has kicked in with a vengeance. Got over the worst, stuck to the plan 100% and feeling tons better today, so onwards and upwards!!!!!
> 
> Have a good weekend homies


Looking awesome mate and can see the veins on the pic so you're dry. By the way I hate you


----------



## Dan94

Looking good mate


----------



## Sharpy76

The tren is officially.....IN!

What? It's almost Monday:lol:

Crazy schedule tomorrow so got it out of the way this evening!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> The tren is officially.....IN!
> 
> What? It's almost Monday:lol:
> 
> Crazy schedule tomorrow so got it out of the way this evening!


Gone mental yet??? :lol:

Haha you'll be a sweaty mess in about a week if it's any good


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> *Gone mental yet???* :lol:
> 
> Haha you'll be a sweaty mess in about a week if it's any good


Nah, I'm absolutely fine, honest..............





:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ooooshhhh!!!!! This'll be good mate.


----------



## Queenie

Oi Mr. You're doing frickin' awesome, right? Next few weeks are gonna be tough but that's what you want  Keep your head in the game!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Are you being a fanny?

Man up soldier. You look awesome it can only get better from here


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you being a fanny?
> 
> Man up soldier. You look awesome it can only get better from here


He's sitting at super low bf%, bless him. I was just being encouraging, he's not being a wuss lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> He's sitting at super low bf%, bless him. I was just being encouraging, he's not being a wuss lol.


His choice. No sympathy :lol:

Yes I'm jelly


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> His choice. No sympathy :lol:
> 
> Yes I'm jelly


Me too, should see what he's looking like 

Killing it Lee, not long left cowboy


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Oi Mr. You're doing frickin' awesome, right? Next few weeks are gonna be tough but that's what you want  Keep your head in the game!


Aww thanks Claire, but let's admit it, I'm being a bit of a pussy! You've been at this sh!t for 15wks, I need to MTFU!!



Ginger Ben said:


> Are you being a fanny?
> 
> Man up soldier. You look awesome it can only get better from here


Yes Ben, a big fat fanny this week. Just feel dead on my feet tbh mate. Had a chat with Will earlier this morning and he managed to perk me up and I feel much better now!



Bad Alan said:


> Me too, should see what he's looking like
> 
> Killing it Lee, not long left cowboy


Not long left? You're on about Dominos on Sunday right?! That's all I can think about lol!

But yeah, as you've all probably gathered, I'm struggling. It literally feels like I've hit a big fvck off brick wall this week. I was cruising along last week then "BANG", it all went down hill.

The main thing is I've stuck to the plan and even improved in the gym too, I just feel shattered at work. If I had an end goal (ie show) maybe it'd be a bit easier but the only target I have to aim for is the odd free meal:lol:

So rest assured homies, I'm still grinding but really appreciate the encouragement and support, thanks:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Aww thanks Claire, but let's admit it, I'm being a bit of a pussy! You've been at this sh!t for 15wks, I need to MTFU!!
> 
> Yes Ben, a big fat fanny this week. Just feel dead on my feet tbh mate. Had a chat with Will earlier this morning and he managed to perk me up and I feel much better now!
> 
> Not long left? You're on about Dominos on Sunday right?! That's all I can think about lol!
> 
> But yeah, as you've all probably gathered, I'm struggling. It literally feels like I've hit a big fvck off brick wall this week. I was cruising along last week then "BANG", it all went down hill.
> 
> The main thing is I've stuck to the plan and even improved in the gym too, I just feel shattered at work. If I had an end goal (ie show) maybe it'd be a bit easier but the only target I have to aim for is the odd free meal:lol:
> 
> So rest assured homies, I'm still grinding but really appreciate the encouragement and support, thanks:thumb:


Not being a pussy at all - you're literally in 1-2 weeks out show condition mate and I said it'll get to this stage soon. Finish line is in sight - you've said before it's best you've looked so you've done awesome.

Free meal Sunday, high carb day(s) next week to fill you out and see what you look like. I'm pretty positive you'll hit your goal bf% within next 14 days or so, then it's into reverse diet and gaining mode 

I know you're not going to stray from the plan, keep pushing hard in workouts and just crash afterwards. Perfect workouts still improving and hitting PBS which is exactly what you need.

I'll be in touch everyday mate from now so you can have a good moan if you need to - that's what I'm here for


----------



## Bad Alan

@Sharpy76 sorry but this is going in here for a sneak peak!










Dry and ripped to bits  you can all wait for the gun show!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> @Sharpy76 sorry but this is going in here for a sneak peak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry and ripped to bits  you can all wait for the gun show!


Awesome


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> @Sharpy76 sorry but this is going in here for a sneak peak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry and ripped to bits  you can all wait for the gun show!


From the condition you have on this pic, being a fanny is acceptable. Headfooks happen mate, Will errrrrrm will talk you through it and get you out the other end.

You're doing and have done awesome

Now go put ya fookin manpon back in


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> From the condition you have on this pic, being a fanny is acceptable. Headfooks happen mate, Will errrrrrm will talk you through it and get you out the other end.
> 
> You're doing and have done awesome
> 
> Now go put ya fookin manpon back in


I agree!

From helping lee he does have great genetics BUT like everyone who succeeds he doesn't miss a minute of cardio, doesn't miss a meal and kills his sessions. That's where the success is as you know, especially when getting down to stage condition!


----------



## RACK

The best dna in the world won't do anything without any work 

Like you say mate, and know, hard work is hard.... but it gets results and it's showing


----------



## TELBOR

@Sharpy76

Marry me :wub:

Keep at it mate, look frickin' awesome!!

*except the face


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> @Sharpy76 sorry but this is going in here for a sneak peak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry and ripped to bits  you can all wait for the gun show!


Tiny and fat if you ask me........................

Ok maybe he does look leanish.....

OK he's fcking shredded the cnut. Good work both of you boys! :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76

Thanks guys!

Surprisingly I feel so much better than I have done. Feel pretty stupid now for being a pussy lol!

I'll probably feel like death warmed up again tomorrow but hey ho...

Only just discovered the joys of Pepsi max (normal and cherry) and sugar free jelly!

Never EVER drink fizzy drinks regardless if I'm dieting or not but this past week I've absolutely craved fizzy drinks!

Also discovered another joy of prep, let's just say Little Sharpy doesn't feel like playing:lol:

I was rampant up until this week. Reckon I'll get excited when I'm sniffing that large dominos on Sunday. Might even let the missus redeem one of her sexy time vouchers


----------



## Queenie

It's those things that get u through. I live on cherry pepsi max and sugar free jelly lol. Glad you're in a better place


----------



## Keeks

Looking awesome, great work! :beer:

And jesus, if you didn't find it hard and have pussy moments, then things aren't being pushed to the max.

Krispy Kremes and Dominos :drool: Enjoy!


----------



## Sharpy76

Just thought I'd do a wee update.

Feeling much much better today despite having a sh1t sleep, think that might be the tren kicking in!!!!

Didn't feel tired at all though tbh. Did a chesteze pre cardio and didn't wanna get off my bike, much better than dhacks t5, think I need to up the dose of them really!

Had a great workout (shoulders) and up on both weights AND reps so was chuffed with that!

Roelly Winklaar was in there training his legs, the guy is an absolute monster, unbelievable!!!

Phil Heath was down there last night but I couldn't get down, gutted. But the owner Lawrence put aside a some freebies (that Phil left behind) for me when I got in this morning, we all love a freebie lol.



No doubt they'll be handing these out at BP too.

Anyway, another day almost done, just got to eat my sugar free strawberry jelly, with On Nutrition vanilla casein, PB and TPW choc fudge syrup over the top nom nom. Doesn't sound great but it's fooking gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Morning peeps!

So, 7wks of cutting done and dusted! Last week was an absolute grind though tbh, questioned myself many times "why the fvck am I doing this"?! Lol. Got through it, just about!

Think this week is going to be the last week then we're gonna (according to @Bad Alan) "reverse diet" and then start gaining, sloooooooooowly with as little fat gain as possible.

Had a free meal last night and was epic! Dominos, with a couple of Krispy kremes and some Ben and Jerrys, felt sick but was so worth it!

Anyway, here are some progress pics from Saturday. Currently weighing 14st 6lbs which makes a total loss of 5lbs in the 7wks with Will.


----------



## Queenie

5lb makes such a difference! Well done!


----------



## Keeks

Fantastic work, looking great and worth it eh?! :thumbup1:

And more great work on the free meal! I discovered peanut butter KK's at weekend, holy cr4p, that is all! :drool:


----------



## Dagman72

Great change mate with a loss of 5lb. How come the big names train at your **** gym!!


----------



## TELBOR

Jesus! Mate you look insane.

I do like the front snap - left happy face, right hurry the fúck up face :lol:

Great work mate


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> 5lb makes such a difference! Well done!


Thanks Claire! 'Twas a struggle last week though as you know lol.



Keeks said:


> Fantastic work, looking great and worth it eh?! :thumbup1:
> 
> And more great work on the free meal! I discovered peanut butter KK's at weekend, holy cr4p, that is all! :drool:


OMG!!! I discovered them yesterday too!!! Amazing!! Never seen them before but I just had to have one or was it two... :whistling:



Dagman72 said:


> Great change mate with a loss of 5lb. How come the big names train at your **** gym!!


Cheers mate!

They seem to be attracted to my gym!

It is a cracking place tbf although I kinda take it for granted now. You should get down there some time mate:thumb:


----------



## Dagman72

Been there a few times, only about 45 to an hour away. Like all the cardio being upstairs.


----------



## sxbarnes

Excellent stuff mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Faaaaark! I would totally shag you if I was a girl :lol:

Look awesome mate. Looks like you've lost of fat in that stubborn lower back area. Christmas tree popping out nicely.

Bastard


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Faaaaark! I would totally shag you if I was a girl :lol:
> 
> Look awesome mate. Looks like you've lost of fat in that stubborn lower back area. Christmas tree popping out nicely.
> 
> Bastard


Lol, love you too x

But yeah, finally my lower back is coming in! Was beginning to wonder if it ever would tbh. Definitely the last place to shed the fat.

Gonna tighten up some more this week and that'll be me, new journal, new goals, new physique, can't wait!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Carb up days tomorrow and Friday........



:lol:


----------



## bail

Sharpy76 said:


> Carb up days tomorrow and Friday........
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


How many grams of carbs you have on your carb up days mate?


----------



## Queenie

Ah u lucky bugger!! I'm well excited for u!!


----------



## Dazarms

Mate you are looking crazy!

Ive been away from UKM for while now due to a leg injury and then I went away on my hols

Back now and ready to kick ase! just seen your recent pics and updates

@badalan is working wonders on you pal

So much so Ive taken him on to help me with my goals after seeing how good a job he has helped you with

The guy really knows his stuff and is always there to answer questions and give advice straight away

Will def be sticking with him too help me get where I want to be.

But really mate well done on progress! keep smashing it then it's lean gains time yeah!

Im going to post up new journal myself following @badalans plan and training and hopefully make some serious gains this year to set me up for competing next year


----------



## GolfDelta

Looking good mate!


----------



## Sharpy76

bail said:


> How many grams of carbs you have on your carb up days mate?


Tbf Will said we're not going too mad today, about 500g though.



Dazarms said:


> Mate you are looking crazy!
> 
> Ive been away from UKM for while now due to a leg injury and then I went away on my hols
> 
> Back now and ready to kick ase! just seen your recent pics and updates
> 
> @badalan is working wonders on you pal
> 
> So much so Ive taken him on to help me with my goals after seeing how good a job he has helped you with
> 
> The guy really knows his stuff and is always there to answer questions and give advice straight away
> 
> Will def be sticking with him too help me get where I want to be.
> 
> But really mate well done on progress! keep smashing it then it's lean gains time yeah!
> 
> Im going to post up new journal myself following @badalans plan and training and hopefully make some serious gains this year to set me up for competing next year


Thanks man and you've made a good choice with @Bad Alan IMO. He has been absolutely fantastic and I feel I've finally got somewhere with his help. Just stick to the plan he gives you and you can't go wrong!

I'll take a look at your journal mate.



GolfDelta said:


> Looking good mate!


Thanks fella, may even follow in your footsteps and get on stage if I can bring these legs up.

Your legs are great!!! Yes I'm envious lol.

--------------

Post workout meal was epic today.

Pop tarts, American style:drool:



Really enjoyed my breakfast too. Ironically it was zero carbs lol.

Extra lean steak mince with finely diced red onion, paprika, salt and pepper moulded into a burger. 3 whole eggs with mushrooms, toms and spring onion, and a little ketchup. Doesn't look much but I was fooking lovely!


----------



## Sharpy76

Probably should've said that I didn't eat 2 whole boxes of pop tarts lol.

I was limited to 100g which is almost 3, everything weighed bang on so no need to worry homies!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Err those pop tarts look amazing. Where did you acquire those?


----------



## GolfDelta

Mate just pick a show and prep for it!You've got great genetics you'd do really well.Get it done!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Err those pop tarts look amazing. Where did you acquire those?


You likey?!?! American section in Tescos mate. They had s'mores flavour and a couple of others I can't remember. Also had peanut butter Oreos that I've got my eye on!!



GolfDelta said:


> Mate just pick a show and prep for it!You've got great genetics you'd do really well.Get it done!


We'll see what we can do with these twiglets over the next few months. Have every faith in Will and I've been hammering them harder than ever so they HAVE to grow!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hmm sounds good but don't think we have an American section here. Bum


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm sounds good but don't think we have an American section here. Bum


That sucks!!!

Not rubbing it in but they have Reece's Pieces cereal too, I'm just too tight to shell out £5 I will try them one day though.

The Americans have a some serious goodies, I'd be a fat ass if I lived over there I reckon lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> That sucks!!!
> 
> Not rubbing it in but they have Reece's Pieces cereal too, I'm just too tight to shell out £5 I will try them one day though.
> 
> The Americans have a some serious goodies, I'd be a fat ass if I lived over there I reckon lol.


Yeah it does! Lol.

They do mate their supermarkets are unbelievable.


----------



## RACK

Defo get a show done mate


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> Defo get a show done mate


Yea @Sharpy76 they have loads of people doing the Physique class now, you'll fit right in with that body.

Crimewatch for the face :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76

RACK said:


> Defo get a show done mate


That's the plan mate! Gonna get a new journal next week probably so keep and eye pal!



Chelsea said:


> Yea @Sharpy76 they have loads of people doing the Physique class now, you'll fit right in with that body.
> 
> Crimewatch for the face :beer:


Lol, you cvnt, proper cvnt.

Physique? No offence to them as they look great but not for me. I'm gonna get as freaky and ugly (if that's possible lol) as I can, squeeze into some budgie smugglers and cut the rug up

Actually in physique you can wear long shorts right? SOLD:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> That's the plan mate! Gonna get a new journal next week probably so keep and eye pal!
> 
> Lol, you cvnt, proper cvnt.
> 
> Physique? No offence to them as they look great but not for me. I'm gonna get as freaky and ugly (if that's possible lol) as I can, squeeze into some budgie smugglers and cut the rug up
> 
> *Actually in physique you can wear long shorts right? SOLD* :lol:


Thought so :lol:

p.s you're plenty ugly enough mate :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

1 more carb meal to go and it's not even touched the sides today lol!

Feel very content though.

Veins are popping out just sitting here relaxing....



Think might arm is bigger than my leg though:lol:

Got the missus to take a couple of relaxed back shots when I popped into her work to get me hair cut...



I mentioned it to Will that for this whole week I've felt very watery and smooth for some reason or another. Really is a head fvck as everything has been bang on as per usual, so god knows what it is. I had that free meal Sunday but I don't usually feel like this?

Anyway, I'm glad the cut is almost done and I/we can start putting the plan into action and concentrating on the bigger picture. Don't get me wrong, it's nice being lean but it's not maintainable for too long, well not for me anyway. Just want to get gaining underway now!!!!!

Like I've mentioned, I'll be starting a new journal either at some point over the weekend or on Monday, hope to see you all popping in, you've all been a great help to me since starting this 2yrs ago now:thumb:

I've got a big bowl of porridge with chocolate syrup, some more chicken and big bar of cadburys dairy milk calling me, that's how i roll homies


----------



## Suprakill4

Loving the vascularity mate. Great feeling isn't it.

Can't wait to see the rebound from this will you be doing a rebound cycle?


----------



## Sharpy76

Suprakill4 said:


> Loving the vascularity mate. Great feeling isn't it.
> 
> Can't wait to see the rebound from this will you be doing a rebound cycle?


The plan is to start reverse dieting Saturday once tomorrow's carb up day is done and I'll be on cycle for another few weeks as I've only really just started tren ace (12 days ago), then cruise until my next blast. Don't know what Will has in store for that but I guess I'll find out soon enough!

Never blasted and cruised before so I'm looking forward to being on for a good amount of time. In fact since starting this journal (2yrs ago) this is only my 3rd cycle! Hopefully the quality gains will be coming!

But yeah, loving the vascularity, got veins popping out everywhere at the moment. Not sure how long they'll last though....


----------



## Suprakill4

Sharpy76 said:


> The plan is to start reverse dieting Saturday once tomorrow's carb up day is done and I'll be on cycle for another few weeks as I've only really just started tren ace (12 days ago), then cruise until my next blast. Don't know what Will has in store for that but I guess I'll find out soon enough!
> 
> Never blasted and cruised before so I'm looking forward to being on for a good amount of time. In fact since starting this journal (2yrs ago) this is only my 3rd cycle! Hopefully the quality gains will be coming!
> 
> But yeah, loving the vascularity, got veins popping out everywhere at the moment. Not sure how long they'll last though....


It'll last mate. I'm not lean at the minute but vascular as hell still with tren ace and var. How you finding first time on tren? Must be feeling it by now? I hate te sides, havnt had a good nights sleep in ages and have the fan on full, no clothes and no quilt and still think I have p1ssed te bed every morning!


----------



## Sharpy76

Suprakill4 said:


> It'll last mate. I'm not lean at the minute but vascular as hell still with tren ace and var. How you finding first time on tren? Must be feeling it by now? I hate te sides, havnt had a good nights sleep in ages and have the fan on full, no clothes and no quilt and still think I have p1ssed te bed every morning!


Surprisingly I'm getting on fine so far, strength is going up all the time too.

Sleep has been great, reckon the GH is helping me out there tbh!

I'm a bit sweater though but I can live with that. Looking forward to seeing what the next few weeks bring with added kcals!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sharpy76 said:


> Surprisingly I'm getting on fine so far, strength is going up all the time too.
> 
> Sleep has been great, reckon the GH is helping me out there tbh!
> 
> I'm a bit sweater though but I can live with that. Looking forward to seeing what the next few weeks bring with added kcals!!


Tren ace just seems to love sugar with me lol. Have a bag of sweets and I'm veiny all over even my head lol. I've not eaten clean at all for over a month now and I'm no fatter at all. If anything I'm a bit leaner and nearing the heaviest I've ever been. Tren ace is here to stay with me and var too. Two drugs I've never used and kicking myself for it.

Rebounds gojng to be sweet. What gear is planned or you not sure yet?


----------



## Sharpy76

Suprakill4 said:


> Tren ace just seems to love sugar with me lol. Have a bag of sweets and I'm veiny all over even my head lol. I've not eaten clean at all for over a month now and I'm no fatter at all. If anything I'm a bit leaner and nearing the heaviest I've ever been. Tren ace is here to stay with me and var too. Two drugs I've never used and kicking myself for it.
> 
> Rebounds gojng to be sweet. What gear is planned or you not sure yet?


Sounds like you love the stuff mate! Should be eating clean though to get even better gains!

No idea what gear is planned, not even asked what I'll be cruising on yet!

Can't wait though, I'm so focused right now and just want to progress..


----------



## PHMG

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds like you love the stuff mate! Should be eating clean though to get even better gains!
> 
> No idea what gear is planned, not even asked what I'll be cruising on yet!
> 
> Can't wait though, I'm so focused right now and just want to progress..


Woah woah. What the fu.ck is not clean about a bag of sweets??


----------



## Sharpy76

PHMG said:


> Woah woah. What the fu.ck is not clean about a bag of sweets??


Lol, fine if you're having them post workout!

Get dem carbs, innit?


----------



## Sharpy76

PHMG said:


> Woah woah. What the fu.ck is not clean about a bag of sweets??


Lol, fine if you're having them post workout!

Get dem carbs, innit?


----------



## grant hunter

You are an absolute monster sharpy. Would love to be in that nick one day. Well done on the cut aswell


----------



## TELBOR

Veins look amazing mate!!

Swine lol


----------



## Dagman72

Bastard more like!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

grant hunter said:


> You are an absolute monster sharpy. Would love to be in that nick one day. Well done on the cut aswell


Thanks mate!! Really appreciate the comments and you popping by:thumb:

Don't know about "monster" yet, but watch this space lol!



R0BLET said:


> Veins look amazing mate!!
> 
> Swine lol


Cheers sweet cheeks x

And get that GH in ya, even if it's just for sleeping benefits. I'm having unbelievably deep sleeps, gotta be beneficial for dem gains right?


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate!! Really appreciate the comments and you popping by:thumb:
> 
> Don't know about "monster" yet, but watch this space lol!
> 
> Cheers sweet cheeks x
> 
> And get that GH in ya, even if it's just for sleeping benefits. I'm having unbelievably deep sleeps, gotta be beneficial for dem gains right?


PMSL, dem gains


----------



## RACK

Sharpy76 said:


> The plan is to start reverse dieting Saturday once tomorrow's carb up day is done and I'll be on cycle for another few weeks as I've only really just started tren ace (12 days ago), then cruise until my next blast. Don't know what Will has in store for that but I guess I'll find out soon enough!
> 
> Never blasted and cruised before so I'm looking forward to being on for a good amount of time. In fact since starting this journal (2yrs ago)* this is only my 3rd cycle!* Hopefully the quality gains will be coming!
> 
> But yeah, loving the vascularity, got veins popping out everywhere at the moment. Not sure how long they'll last though....


Dem genetics dou!!!


----------



## grant hunter

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate!! Really appreciate the comments and you popping by:thumb:
> 
> Don't know about "monster" yet, but watch this space lol!
> 
> No probs mate just being honest. I go to a small gym In a small town so don't see many "monsters" so you are indeed monster like to me.
> 
> I will be watching this space mate.....might just run an do the exact same as you in the future lol
> 
> Dont know if it's been mentioned but what do you do for a living?????
> 
> Cheers sweet cheeks x
> 
> And get that GH in ya, even if it's just for sleeping benefits. I'm having unbelievably deep sleeps, gotta be beneficial for dem gains right?


----------



## Sharpy76

Really liked this cycle, like it even more now tren ace has been added lol. But yeah, test e, mast e and winnys, can't go wrong IMO:thumb:

I'm a site foreman mate, some days I can do fvck all really but then there are them days. Love it though, my best mate since nursery is my boss so kinda flexi


----------



## grant hunter

Sharpy76 said:


> Really liked this cycle, like it even more now tren ace has been added lol. But yeah, test e, mast e and winnys, can't go wrong IMO:thumb:
> 
> I'm a site foreman mate, some days I can do fvck all really but then there are them days. Love it though, my best mate since nursery is my boss so kinda flexi


Haha take it you like the ace then. How are you running your gear. If you don't mind me asking ? Is it injectable winny?

I always wonder what people to for work to fit food in. I am a hairdresser and can't get a minute to myself even if it's not busy. Freinds being your boss is top notch


----------



## Sharpy76

grant hunter said:


> Haha take it you like the ace then. How are you running your gear. If you don't mind me asking ? Is it injectable winny?
> 
> I always wonder what people to for work to fit food in. I am a hairdresser and can't get a minute to myself even if it's not busy. Freinds being your boss is top notch


I've been doing 750mg Alpha test e, 600mg NP mast e and added in 100mg winny (oral) ed after about week 5/6. The last couple of weeks I've also added in GH @4ius and NP tren ace.

I did tren e once before and hated it but so far so good with the tren ace. Every other day jabs can be a pain but I've got used to it now and it's only for a few more weeks then I'll be cruising.

Looking at your avi I would've never had you down as a hairdresser! My missus has been a hairdresser for 17yrs so I know exactly how demanding it can be. Some days she's on her feet constantly without any breaks, she works a lot harder than me that's for sure........but I do cardio and go gym AND work, so it balances out, that's what I tell her


----------



## grant hunter

Sharpy76 said:


> I've been doing 750mg Alpha test e, 600mg NP mast e and added in 100mg winny (oral) ed after about week 5/6. The last couple of weeks I've also added in GH @4ius and NP tren ace.
> 
> I did tren e once before and hated it but so far so good with the tren ace. Every other day jabs can be a pain but I've got used to it now and it's only for a few more weeks then I'll be cruising.
> 
> Looking at your avi I would've never had you down as a hairdresser! My missus has been a hairdresser for 17yrs so I know exactly how demanding it can be. Some days she's on her feet constantly without any breaks, she works a lot harder than me that's for sure........but I do cardio and go gym AND work, so it balances out, that's what I tell her


See I would have thought you were on crazy amounts of gear but that's not loads at all. Really surprised at that.

I have only only ever ran tren mix and it was the best thing I have ever done. Not sure on EoD tren jabs? Don't know if I could be bothered?!?

I am am not serious enough to run GH and probes couldn't afford it anyway.

I get get that all the time when I tell people what I do and to be honest I kinda find it funny aswell. My partner works in homebase an goes to work with steel toe cap boots on lol roll reversal here. Hairdressing is a hard game and I am sure you mrs will agree it's like being a counciler with some clients.

any way have a good weekend mate. Will defo be back in for a look


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy looking.......well.........sharp


----------



## Suprakill4

Code:







Bad Alan said:


> Sharpy looking.......well.........sharp


Jesus! Arms are huge.

Where the fcuks his neck gone? Lol.

Can just picture you wearing them marigolds in te background Lee lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus! Arms are huge.
> 
> Where the fcuks his neck gone? Lol.
> 
> Can just picture you wearing them marigolds in te background Lee lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:


Pictures don't even do them justice either mate, literally look like I don't train mine next to them!


----------



## Sharpy76

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus! Arms are huge.
> 
> Where the fcuks his neck gone? Lol.
> 
> Can just picture you wearing them marigolds in te background Lee lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:


Lol, my neck and arms are always the first things to blow up. These carb up days did the trick, felt fvcking pregnant last night though!

Naked with just marigolds, you telling me you don't participate? No? Just me then:lol:

---------------

Had a 6am freak out this morning when I got on the scales. Body has been behaving fvcking strangely this week to say the least?!

Ill give it a couple of days and see what that say again but Will calmed me down, he's a good chap that lad!


----------



## RowRow

You quite possibly have the freakiest arms/delts I have seen on someone that is not a pro!

Incredibly jealous


----------



## sxbarnes

RowRow said:


> You quite possibly have the freakiest arms/delts I have seen on someone that is not a pro!
> 
> Incredibly jealous


We've been telling him that for ages! :thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow

sxbarnes said:


> We've been telling him that for ages! :thumbup1:


Well it doesn't seem to be sinking in so I'm gonna write it on a baseball bat an assault him with it


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> You quite possibly have the freakiest arms/delts I have seen on someone that is not a pro!
> 
> Incredibly jealous


Literally some of the best arms I've ever seen - def going to be good to see what he looks like on stage with legs up to par.

Doesn't realise how good he looks at all lol.


----------



## DiggyV

Bad Alan said:


> Sharpy looking.......well.........sharp


I know people are talking about the bis/tris and delts, which are bloody impressive and as good as, or better than, a hell of a lot of pros, but the brachioradialis and its insertions are bloody insane.


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Literally some of the best arms I've ever seen - def going to be good to see what he looks like on stage with legs up to par.
> 
> Doesn't realise how good he looks at all lol.


Progress he's made in the last few weeks working with you has been incredible too. Credit to you and proof that a fresh pair of eyes and ideas can be invaluable


----------



## Sharpy76

DiggyV said:


> I know people are talking about the bis/tris and delts, which are bloody impressive and as good as, or better than, a hell of a lot of pros, but the brachioradialis and its insertions are bloody insane.
> 
> View attachment 151372


Not gonna lie, I don't even know what brachioradialis is lol. I've never directly training forearms so assume they grow when training back/bi's?

Thanks for the compliment though mate, means a lot!



RowRow said:


> Progress he's made in the last few weeks working with you has been incredible too. Credit to you and proof that a fresh pair of eyes and ideas can be invaluable


This is what I said to Will earlier mate. In the 8wks with him, he's got my arms (and my whole physique) looking the best they've ever looked and that's all down to his way of training and diet, pure and simple. I just do what he tells me too!

Genuinely excited for the coming months and seeing how my body responds his programme! Certainly knows his stuff even though I have a pair of y-fronts older than him


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> Not gonna lie, I don't even know what brachioradialis is lol. I've never directly training forearms so assume they grow when training back/bi's?
> 
> Thanks for the compliment though mate, means a lot!
> 
> CHRIST!!! Just seen the picks there........bloody huge and ripped mate. Physique would be truely awsome now with a pair of legs to match.
> 
> This is what I said to Will earlier mate. In the 8wks with him, he's got my arms (and my whole physique) looking the best they've ever looked and that's all down to his way of training and diet, pure and simple. I just do what he tells me too!
> 
> Genuinely excited for the coming months and seeing how my body responds his programme! Certainly knows his stuff even though I have a pair of y-fronts older than him


----------



## Dazarms

Sharpy76 said:


> Not gonna lie, I don't even know what brachioradialis is lol. I've never directly training forearms so assume they grow when training back/bi's?
> 
> Thanks for the compliment though mate, means a lot!
> 
> Mate ur looking unreal! u def have pro genetics here
> 
> and u must go and do a show pal
> 
> Def made the right choice going with Will when he can help get u looking this good
> 
> What cals/carbs have u been dieting on to get that lean? and how long have u been cutting for mate to get that ripped
> 
> Looking foward to your new plan for gaining
> 
> Im doing the same now mate looking pack on some serious size and get freaky big with condition
> 
> any ideas on what u will be runing for your rebound cycle?
> 
> This is what I said to Will earlier mate. In the 8wks with him, he's got my arms (and my whole physique) looking the best they've ever looked and that's all down to his way of training and diet, pure and simple. I just do what he tells me too!
> 
> Genuinely excited for the coming months and seeing how my body responds his programme! Certainly knows his stuff even though I have a pair of y-fronts older than him


----------



## Sharpy76

@Dazarms thanks man!

Cals were a lot more than before I started with Will tbh, around 2.5k give or take and carbs were kept highish until the last couple of weeks really. And that was when it was like I hit a brick wall and my energy just completely disappeared.

I was doing it all wrong before Will came along, but thankfully he sorted that early enough before I did some metabolic damage!

Ive been cutting for 8weeks now and had 2 high carb up days on Thursday/Friday last week, that tri pic is from Saturday morning.

Regarding cycles, I'm going to stay on my current one (ttm) for a few more weeks while still in reverse diet phase, cruise then blast!!!! Will has already told me what I'm doing in the blast but we haven't discussed dosages yet. Not going to say what I'll be doing just in case it changes as it's still a wee while away yet.

But yeah, with his diet/training/gear plans, I've hot high expectations. As always, I'll nail everything to the letter. I know I have too if I want to get on that stage!


----------



## Dazarms

Sharpy76 said:


> @Dazarms thanks man!
> 
> Cals were a lot more than before I started with Will tbh, around 2.5k give or take and carbs were kept highish until the last couple of weeks really. And that was when it was like I hit a brick wall and my energy just completely disappeared.
> 
> I was doing it all wrong before Will came along, but thankfully he sorted that early enough before I did some metabolic damage!
> 
> Ive been cutting for 8weeks now and had 2 high carb up days on Thursday/Friday last week, that tri pic is from Saturday morning.
> 
> Regarding cycles, I'm going to stay on my current one (ttm) for a few more weeks while still in reverse diet phase, cruise then blast!!!! Will has already told me what I'm doing in the blast but we haven't discussed dosages yet. Not going to say what I'll be doing just in case it changes as it's still a wee while away yet.
> 
> But yeah, with his diet/training/gear plans, I've hot high expectations. As always, I'll nail everything to the letter. I know I have too if I want to get on that stage!





Sharpy76 said:


> @Dazarms thanks man!
> 
> Cals were a lot more than before I started with Will tbh, around 2.5k give or take and carbs were kept highish until the last couple of weeks really. And that was when it was like I hit a brick wall and my energy just completely disappeared.
> 
> I was doing it all wrong before Will came along, but thankfully he sorted that early enough before I did some metabolic damage!
> 
> Ive been cutting for 8weeks now and had 2 high carb up days on Thursday/Friday last week, that tri pic is from Saturday morning.
> 
> Regarding cycles, I'm going to stay on my current one (ttm) for a few more weeks while still in reverse diet phase, cruise then blast!!!! Will has already told me what I'm doing in the blast but we haven't discussed dosages yet. Not going to say what I'll be doing just in case it changes as it's still a wee while away yet.
> 
> But yeah, with his diet/training/gear plans, I've hot high expectations. As always, I'll nail everything to the letter. I know I have too if I want to get on that stage!


Mate 8 weeks and u have cut down into that shape! u have some crazy genetics

Which competition are u aiming for then? this year or next yr?

I like u pal have really high expectations as ive been sat at around 15.5 stone around 10% bf and ive looked same really past couple years

Keep yo yoing back and forth from trying stay really lean but pack on more size

goal is get under 8% bf but pack on more muscle and get BIG

Going with Will has given me good direction and he def talks alot of sense

So Its lean gaining while getting freaky big! I always like to look in decent nick rather than just bulk and get out of shape

When u planing setting up a new journal mate for the next stage?

Also what GH were u using at 4iu mate and was that taken morning time or pwo?

I normaly use Hyge Gh at the same 4iu morning time

I see u were using NP for a lab also mate

Great lab like Ive used them for few bits and all was really good

By way mate what are u currently weighing because u look like ur 17stone or something! monster!


----------



## Sharpy76

Dazarms said:


> Mate 8 weeks and u have cut down into that shape! u have some crazy genetics
> 
> Which competition are u aiming for then? this year or next yr?
> 
> I like u pal have really high expectations as ive been sat at around 15.5 stone around 10% bf and ive looked same really past couple years
> 
> Keep yo yoing back and forth from trying stay really lean but pack on more size
> 
> goal is get under 8% bf but pack on more muscle and get BIG
> 
> Going with Will has given me good direction and he def talks alot of sense
> 
> So Its lean gaining while getting freaky big! I always like to look in decent nick rather than just bulk and get out of shape
> 
> When u planing setting up a new journal mate for the next stage?
> 
> Also what GH were u using at 4iu mate and was that taken morning time or pwo?
> 
> I normaly use Hyge Gh at the same 4iu morning time
> 
> I see u were using NP for a lab also mate
> 
> Great lab like Ive used them for few bits and all was really good
> 
> By way mate what are u currently weighing because u look like ur 17stone or something! monster!


No comp in mind yet, haven't a clue about the BB comp scene tbh.

15.5st and around 10%? That's good going mate!

GH is Hygetropin mate and 4iu too.

Last Saturday (17th May) I was 14st 6lb (see pics below) so had dropped 5lbs since my cut begun.



However...... last week I had 2 high carb up days on Thursday and Friday (they were EPIC btw lol) and my Saturday morning weigh in was.....erm.......interesting to say the least, hence an early morning freak out which Will managed to put a lid on:lol: I'd rather not mention the weight until my next weigh in on Saturday to see how things settle. My body lapped up the carbs though so was much needed!

This is the pic Will posted that was post carb up from Saturday morning just gone.



I can say I'm a long way off 17st though lol!


----------



## Dazarms

Sharpy76 said:


> No comp in mind yet, haven't a clue about the BB comp scene tbh.
> 
> 15.5st and around 10%? That's good going mate!
> 
> GH is Hygetropin mate and 4iu too.
> 
> Last Saturday (17th May) I was 14st 6lb (see pics below) so had dropped 5lbs since my cut begun.
> 
> View attachment 151465
> View attachment 151466
> 
> 
> However...... last week I had 2 high carb up days on Thursday and Friday (they were EPIC btw lol) and my Saturday morning weigh in was.....erm.......interesting to say the least, hence an early morning freak out which Will managed to put a lid on:lol: I'd rather not mention the weight until my next weigh in on Saturday to see how things settle. My body lapped up the carbs though so was much needed!
> 
> This is the pic Will posted that was post carb up from Saturday morning just gone.
> 
> View attachment 151467
> 
> 
> I can say I'm a long way off 17st though lol!


Mate pics are great!

such a change on the right pics

Waist has came right in great seperation in your back and thickness

bices and trices great seperation u could step on stage now and prob walk it!

Get those legs up more and u will be a beast

Are u going stay lean while slowly adding more muscle ?

or would u not mind loosing some of those abs to pack on more mass to your frame?

depends where u feel comfortable at

I always most happy aroind 15stone 3 ish ive been over 16 stone and with a tshirt on looked big and great but stomach was smooth and had lost line

Id like to add the size while keeping the condition and shape in as much as possible

Im sure your prob the same like

for u diet mate

In morning has ur diet currently got u on zero carbs for breakfast/meal1

for e.g whey isolate and PB could be your meal 1 maybe with some grapefruit added

If so how do u find having no carbs like oatmeal in the morning time on your energy levels


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun show;










On his way back up in size, cardio down for rest days so get max recovery and decent food jump this week to fuel workouts


----------



## sxbarnes

Thats nearly inspiration for me to train guns. Nearly:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cûnt


----------



## grant hunter

Those arms are not normal lol @Sharpy76 what's wrong with you.

I have put far to much man love into this thread I will leave now haha


----------



## Panda909

Jeeez mate you're looking like a monster, full ****


----------



## musclemate

Bad Alan said:


> Gun show;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On his way back up in size, cardio down for rest days so get max recovery and decent food jump this week to fuel workouts


Looking brilliant there matey. Great improvement over the last few months... Well done. :thumb:


----------



## Davyy

Great size!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Gun show;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On his way back up in size, cardio down for rest days so get max recovery and decent food jump this week to fuel workouts


You sneaky sod! I'll let you off considering the diet changes this week lol!



sxbarnes said:


> Thats nearly inspiration for me to train guns. Nearly:thumbup1:


Haha thanks man!



Ginger Ben said:


> Cûnt


Love you too Benjy



grant hunter said:


> Those arms are not normal lol @Sharpy76 what's wrong with you.
> 
> I have put far to much man love into this thread I will leave now haha


Lol, can never be too much man love mate, but don't forget the golden rule......#nohomo


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> You sneaky sod! I'll let you off considering the diet changes this week lol!
> 
> Haha thanks man!
> 
> Love you too Benjy
> 
> Lol, can never be too much man love mate, but don't forget the golden rule......#nohomo


Hahaha  it was worthy mate!

You've had a great week which I know has been tough to keep in mindset etc. Well done!


----------



## Sharpy76

musclemate said:


> Looking brilliant there matey. Great improvement over the last few months... Well done. :thumb:


Thanks a lot mate! Stuck to everything to the letter and it's finally paying off!



Davyy said:


> Great size!!


Cheers man

---------------------

Soooooo, this week has been an absolute grind......again.

After the 2 epic carb up days last week, adjusting to the low carbs as part of the reverse diet phase has been tough. It doesn't help that I'm out of the "cutting" mindset yet my diet wasn't reflecting that. Obviously I know it has to be increased slow steady but I've struggled, just being honest. Yep, I'm a pussy lol.

Thankfully, some nice diet changes this week and should see me with more energy. Cardio cut backs too so all good in the hood. Not forgetting a free meal tomorrow, can't wait!!!!!!!!

I've really not been in the frame of mind to get the new journal set up but it'll be up Monday morning for sure guys.

looking forward to fight tonight, should be a cracker, c'mon Groves!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks a lot mate! Stuck to everything to the letter and it's finally paying off!
> 
> Cheers man
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Soooooo, this week has been an absolute grind......again.
> 
> After the 2 epic carb up days last week, adjusting to the low carbs as part of the reverse diet phase has been tough. It doesn't help that I'm out of the "cutting" mindset yet my diet wasn't reflecting that. Obviously I know it has to be increased slow steady but I've struggled, just being honest. Yep, I'm a pussy lol.
> 
> Thankfully, some nice diet changes this week and should see me with more energy. Cardio cut backs too so all good in the hood. Not forgetting a free meal tomorrow, can't wait!!!!!!!!


Trying to work out what this reverse diet is... Low carbs but high cals ??


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Trying to work out what this reverse diet is... Low carbs but high cals ??


Reverse dieting is only re-intro of kcals and foods along with coming off stims and cardio to avoid excess fat gain.

Just needs doing slowly and gradually.

Carbs are moderate - low still.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Reverse dieting is only re-intro of kcals and foods along with coming off stims and cardio to avoid excess fat gain.
> 
> Just needs doing slowly and gradually.
> 
> Carbs are moderate - low still.


Ok mate. That makes sense! Cheers


----------



## Queenie

I hope u dropped your pop tart in the car and it got hair on it so u couldn't eat it!!


----------



## RowRow

SnapBack possy in the back ground 

Does he eat his poptarts uncooked!?!


----------



## Queenie

RowRow said:


> SnapBack possy in the back ground
> 
> Does he eat his poptarts uncooked!?!


Yeah they're like biscuits...

... but I can't have this convo!!


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 152112
> 
> 
> View attachment 152113
> 
> 
> I hope u dropped your pop tart in the car and it got hair on it so u couldn't eat it!!


PMSL!!!

Sorry Claire, I had to make sitting in traffic more bareable. It was disgusting anyway, you wouldn't of liked it........honest:whistling:



RowRow said:


> SnapBack possy in the back ground
> 
> Does he eat his poptarts uncooked!?!


Lol, yep got a few of them ****s in the gym. The youth of today make me cringe!

And yeah, I was in a rush so just ate them cold when I was driving. American style hot fudge sundae, epic........errr I mean gross:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds almost as disgusting as the dark chocolate hob nobs I had earlier :lol:


----------



## Queenie

I hate u both!!


----------



## Sharpy76

My boys know me too well, 'twas EPIC!!!!



Can't quite grasp the size of it from the picture but it was about the same size as the large dominos I had before it:lol:

It was two giant cookies sandwiched between a layer of chocolate, soft baked cookie cake:drool:

------------------

Officially cruising now and training has been switched up. Started new routine today and really enjoyed it!

Not sure I'll be saying the same come the end of week but we'll see. Think I might start posting up my workouts too (or even get that new journal up lol), I'm just sooooo sh!t!!

Body weight is progressing nicely shall we say, body is really appreciating the extra food/carbs! Smoothing out but I couldn't less tbh, fully focused on the bigger picture now and in gaining mode!!!! But noticed clothes are a bit tighter haha.

So yeah, looking forward to the next blast as Will has put a lot of thought into it and I've never done a cycle like it before so I canny fooking wait!!!! He said he has some great ideas for a new training split too so I'm giddy with excitement lol!

Cruise started a tad earlier than planned but I got the most horrendous pip on my last jab (Wednesday) and it's still hurting now. Not had any pip to speak off in the whole 10wks or so, so I can't complain really but it was/is fooking painful.

Sorry for lack of updates though homies x


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy76 said:


> My boys know me too well, 'twas EPIC!!!!
> 
> View attachment 152756
> 
> 
> Can't quite grasp the size of it from the picture but it was about the same size as the large dominos I had before it:lol:
> 
> It was two giant cookies sandwiched between a layer of chocolate, soft baked cookie cake:drool:
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Officially cruising now and training has been switched up. Started new routine today and really enjoyed it!
> 
> Not sure I'll be saying the same come the end of week but we'll see. Think I might start posting up my workouts too (or even get that new journal up lol), I'm just sooooo sh!t!!
> 
> Body weight is progressing nicely shall we say, body is really appreciating the extra food/carbs! Smoothing out but I couldn't less tbh, fully focused on the bigger picture now and in gaining mode!!!! But noticed clothes are a bit tighter haha.
> 
> So yeah, looking forward to the next blast as Will has put a lot of thought into it and I've never done a cycle like it before so I canny fooking wait!!!! He said he has some great ideas for a new training split too so I'm giddy with excitement lol!
> 
> Cruise started a tad earlier than planned but I got the most horrendous pip on my last jab (Wednesday) and it's still hurting now. Not had any pip to speak off in the whole 10wks or so, so I can't complain really but it was/is fooking painful.
> 
> Sorry for lack of updates though homies x


Good kids there Lee. Can't wait for your next cycle too. Bring it on!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been training then or just stuffing your gob? Lol


----------



## RowRow

Now that's a cake!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Been training then or just stuffing your gob? Lol


Oi!!

Jaw training isn't easy with all this eating I have you know

Can't even describe how good it was though, gutted I had to share lol.

It was my first free meal for 2wks so well deserved, I did smash it though:lol:


----------



## PHMG

I hate sharing food. Even if there is too much for me to eat :lol:


----------



## RACK

Sharpy76 said:


> Oi!!
> 
> *Jaw training isn't easy* with all this eating I have you know
> 
> Can't even describe how good it was though, gutted I had to share lol.
> 
> It was my first free meal for 2wks so well deserved, I did smash it though:lol:


True dat!


----------



## sean 162

UPDATES U BEAST!


----------



## Sharpy76

sean 162 said:


> UPDATES U BEAST!


Lol, this is me just being me, sh1t at updates! Wish I could be as efficient as you fellas when it comes to journals..

Anyway, as Will has mentioned, been a tough couple of weeks, family issues, been ill, fvcking horrendous hayfever and someone crashed full pelt into the back of me while I was waiting at a zebra crossing, real life sucks ass sometimes!!!

Diet was non existent for a about 4/5 days since I've been away and I've missed a couple of days training this week due to my "whiplash" Back in this morning though and intend to hammer it. Diet has been spot on this week and really helps my frame of mind.

Still cruising, although I was a couple of weeks late with my second jab when I was ill but it's back on track now and I'm looking to blast in the next few weeks. On my last weigh in on Saturday morning (just gone) I was 16st 1lb, considering I went down to 14st 6lb on my cut, that's a fair bit of weight. Feel like a heffer lol.

The abs can wait till next year.........

Anyway, a couple of pics from Sat morning just to give you an idea of how it's going, bear in mind that I was holding a bit more water than usual because of my lack of diet/water and that I'm practically natty, right? :lol:



I won't say I'll keep the updates coming, I'll just say I've missed my homies instead x

I'll pop in all your journals later dudes/dudettes!


----------



## Keeks

Sorry to hear things have been rough, hope things pick up anyway! Still looking ace! :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162

Thats just ridiculous! I wna get ill if it makes me look like that. I officially feel tiny now!

Demm arrrrrmz!!! Jheeeezuz .

Good to have u back sharpy. Ide say apart from obv blips that u seem to be pileing on that mass! And in very good condition considering uve added almost 2 stone!!! Hopefully a fair bit on wheels too . Cannot get over ur arm and back mass over that tiny waist .

Have u measured those bad boys ?

Good to have u bk. even if its only breif :lol:


----------



## musclemate

Hey mate... For someone complaining they feel like a heffa you look b.loody brilliant. Great taper, nice size, and still quite lean.

And your black and grey sleeve is coming on nicely too bruv. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah looking pretty sh1t mate

What a cvnt


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy! Frigging hell! :thumbup1:

Glad you've finally been coaxed into a show:thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear things have been rough, hope things pick up anyway! Still looking ace! :thumbup1:


Thanks Keeks, it's been sh1t but back on track now!!



sean 162 said:


> Thats just ridiculous! I wna get ill if it makes me look like that. I officially feel tiny now!
> 
> Demm arrrrrmz!!! Jheeeezuz .
> 
> Good to have u back sharpy. Ide say apart from obv blips that u seem to be pileing on that mass! And in very good condition considering uve added almost 2 stone!!! Hopefully a fair bit on wheels too . Cannot get over ur arm and back mass over that tiny waist .
> 
> Have u measured those bad boys ?
> 
> Good to have u bk. even if its only breif :lol:


Cheers mate, never measure arms tbh. I look at a dumbbell and they grow. Not even directly training them while on cruise either....

At first it was hard to let go of my abs.........but then i soon got over it whilst munching on all dem carbs lol. I just love my food, appetite is ravenous!!!



musclemate said:


> Hey mate... For someone complaining they feel like a heffa you look b.loody brilliant. Great taper, nice size, and still quite lean.
> 
> And your black and grey sleeve is coming on nicely too bruv. :thumb:


Cheers pal, as long as I stay leanish then I'll be happy. Never been this lean at this weight before so Will's doing something right!

Need to get the sleeve finished but had too much stuff to pay out for so not had the spare cash tbh.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah looking pretty sh1t mate
> 
> What a cvnt


Love you too sweet cheeks



sxbarnes said:


> Sharpy! Frigging hell! :thumbup1:
> 
> Glad you've finally been coaxed into a show:thumb:


Lol! Booked a family holiday for next June so looking to do a show round about then (give or take). That'll give me a good 7mths or so of gaining and a long/slow prep.

Hopefully I'll be ready?!?!


----------



## musclemate

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers pal, as long as I stay leanish then I'll be happy. Never been this lean at this weight before so Will's doing something right!
> 
> Need to get the sleeve finished but had too much stuff to pay out for so not had the spare cash tbh.


What's your height/weight at the mo?

I've had to put my sleeve on hold too. Just completed the forearm. Are you planning to do your other arm too mate?


----------



## musclemate

Now subscribed... :beer:

Keep us updated you lazy git! :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

musclemate said:


> What's your height/weight at the mo?
> 
> I've had to put my sleeve on hold too. Just completed the forearm. Are you planning to do your other arm too mate?


I'm about 5.11 mate, used to be 6ft but I think I might've shrunk lol. And I was 16st 1lb 6oz on Saturday morning.

I was going to do the other arm but I've changed my mind, mainly because you can't see any vascularity or definition and my right arm is my best arm lol.



musclemate said:


> Now subscribed... :beer:
> 
> Keep us updated you lazy git! :lol:


Yeah right:lol:

I'll do my best....,.......same time next month?


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm about 5.11 mate, used to be 6ft but I think I might've shrunk lol. And I was 16st 1lb 6oz on Saturday morning.
> 
> I was going to do the other arm but I've changed my mind, mainly because you can't see any vascularity or definition and my right arm is my best arm lol.
> 
> Yeah right:lol:
> 
> I'll do my best....,.......same time next month?


Ive met you and even 5ft 11" is a bit of a stretch......you are old enough to have shrunk a few inches though I will give you that :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Ive met you and even 5ft 11" is a bit of a stretch......you are old enough to have shrunk a few inches though I will give you that :lol:


Lol, cvnt!!

I thought I was 6ft (well I was when the police measured me at the station when I was a yout:lol until I met Will and he's 5.11 and we're about the same height! So yeah, must've shrunk, fvck!!!!

Age ain't nothing but a number.....


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, cvnt!!
> 
> I thought I was 6ft (well I was when the police measured me at the station when I was a yout:lol until I met Will and he's 5.11 and we're about the same height! So yeah, must've shrunk, fvck!!!!
> 
> Age ain't nothing but a number.....


You know what is a number......1.......the amount of shows ive won :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> You know what is a number......1.......the amount of shows ive won :lol:


I thought you've done 2, won 2!?!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> I thought you've done 2, won 2!?!


Nah mate 4th in the first show when I didn't know what the fck I was doing then came back and won the next show.


----------



## Adz

Feckin hell your arms look huge mate!!


----------



## bail

Good progress mate shape is looking really good now

Just keep the posting up!


----------



## musclemate

@Sharpy76 time for that monthly update as promised you lazy git :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> @Sharpy76 time for that monthly update as promised you lazy git :lol:


I'll do it for him:

"I'm fat, ugly, really weak and spend most my days wishing I looked as good as Chelsea"


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> I'll do it for him:
> 
> "I'm fat, ugly, really weak and spend most my days wishing I looked as good as Chelsea"


So you're happy to lurk around here waiting for that opportunistic moment for a well timed comment... But you can't be bothered to visit me in my new journal? Elitist git! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> So you're happy to lurk around here waiting for that opportunistic moment for a well timed comment... But you can't be bothered to visit me in my new journal? Elitist git! :lol:


Hahahahahahahahaha! Ahh its so cute how you get jealous.....give me a sec and I'll jump in and spend the day ridiculing you


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha! Ahh its so cute how you get jealous.....give me a sec and I'll jump in and spend the day ridiculing you


Cvnt


----------

